#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-10
<dandrader> bregma, ping
<bregma> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> bregma, you have your superpowers for uploading debian packages back, right?
<bregma> only oif packages
<dandrader> ok, can you help me uploading lp:geis/quantal?
<dandrader> to release the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geis/+bug/1080386
<bregma> do you have a SRU prepared?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080386 in geis (Ubuntu) "Compiz crash on startup" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> oh no, an SRU, I forgot about that
<dandrader> will do that
<dandrader> another thing
<dandrader> bregma,  how do we make that bug point to quantal?
<dandrader> I've added the Ubuntu distribution there but couldn't specify a release
<bregma> it's 'Nominate forseries', which may not be available if you don't have some kind of privs (I don't know what they are) -- I added the Quantal task for you
<dandrader> great, thanks
<bregma> your patch file is not DEP-3 compliant, the distro guys may complain http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<bregma> then again, they may not
<dandrader> pbuilder-dist worked just fine, and also the other existing patch there looks the same
<bregma> lintian should be giving warnings, but there's nothing that will prevent the patch from getting in except for manual processes, like getting the SRU approved
<bregma> that's why I said "they may not" -- it depends o who is doing the approval
<dandrader> bregma, can you help me with step 5? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<dandrader> i.e., uploading to quantal-proposed
<bregma> sure, give me a minute
<bregma> OK, uploaded, it may take a minute to propagate...  I have to take the dog for a walk so I'll check back in in a bit
<dandrader> bregma, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-11
<Ethernin> Hey guys, working on a Nexus7 with ubuntu installed, wondering if anyone has had any luck with more advance gestures with multitouch / magick-rotation?
<dandrader> bregma, it seems the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/geis/+bug/1080386  (2.2.12-0ubuntu3) still didn't reach quantal-proposed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080386 in geis (Ubuntu Quantal) "Compiz crash on startup" [Undecided,In progress]
<bregma> I got a configrmation email, and I never got a rejection email
<dandrader> bregma, I wonder if it needs some involvement from the ~ubuntu-sru team
<dandrader> I poked RAOF but he seems to be away
<bregma> I think it may need some manual intervention, it's been a long time since I've done an SRU
<dandrader> "The ~ubuntu-sru team will review and approve then the archive admins will accept your upload. "
<dandrader> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure, item 6
<dandrader> bregma, do you know why grail publishes angle and radius/scale in a matrix?
<dandrader> just to have geis extracting this info back from that matrix
<bregma> so you can transform points with it?
<dandrader> usually users want to know angle and radius/scale separately
<dandrader> instead of blindly transforming points using a matrix
#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-12
<kenlik> i need some help to configure the D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen in ubuntu. Anyone have some tips to start the configuration?
<Ethernin> Hey u guys
<Ethernin> anyone used XFCE on a tablet yet?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-09
<daker> BillyZane: the management needs to buy the phones then send them to developers, after that you can talk about porting :)
<BillyZane> who's the management?
<daker> BillyZane: Canonical, because needs the phones so they can test
<BillyZane> damn
<BillyZane> i bought a nexus 5 thinking i would put ubuntu-touch on it
<BillyZane> do they pay the developers?
<BillyZane> also, and this is probably a dumb question
<daker> BillyZane: "developers" = Canonical employees
<BillyZane> but suppose i have ubuntu-touch on this phone...
<BillyZane> and i have it in "desktop mode"
<BillyZane> then i can install and run x86 apps?
<BillyZane> for example, eclipse IDE
<daker> BillyZane: i am not really sure
<BillyZane> well
<BillyZane> it says on the wikipedia page, supported platforms: ARM and x86
<daker> which wikipedia page ?
<BillyZane> "Ubuntu Touch utilizes the same core technologies as the Ubuntu Desktop, so applications designed for the latter platform run on the former and vice versa. "
<BillyZane> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<bkc_> still needs to be compiled for whatever architecture you're running on
<bkc_> see if qemu is build/ported/whatever for ubuntu-touch yet
<bkc_> well, qemu-user *
<aquarius> I believe the Ubuntu touch  keyboard is Maliit, yes? Can I customise the layout without recompiling? The base maliit keyboard comes with a bunch of plugins to actually do the hard work, some of which are QML (yay!) and some C++, and I don't know how to find out which Ubuntu is using...
<bkc_> aquarius: slightly related, might give a hint on where to look: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307923/ubuntu-touch-cant-change-keyboard-input
<bkc_> unless that's what you're looking for ^.^
<aquarius> bkc_, hm, that's potentially somewhere to start looking at least! I shall have a glance at that...
<aquarius> aaaaaand... onscreen\active=libubuntu-keyboard-plugin.so:
<aquarius> which looks a lot like the Ubuntu keyboard is a compiled C++ plugin rather than a QML thing :(
<aquarius> now to try and find the source on LP :)
<aquarius> lp:ubuntu-keyboard looks relevant
<aquarius> ooh, fab, it might be QML after all
<aquarius> I do believe it is. Excellent.
<aquarius> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/qml/languages/en/Keyboard_en.qml seems to be the actual keyboard definition. Fantastico.
<aquarius> although there is an xml file too, so clearly I need to ping bilf and ask some questions about how this works :)
<Elleo> aquarius: in theory it should be able to load pure qml keyboards as well since it's maliit underneath, but that seems to be buggy in ubuntu touch, qml keyboards end up getting hidden by applications and only occasionally flicker through
<Elleo> so you seem to have to do things through the ubuntu keyboard plugin at the moment
<FuLgOrE> good morning
<FuLgOrE> is anybody available at the moment?
<Hunter> Hello
<Hunter2451> Anyone here?
<pitti> tvoss: thanks for your review! (clearly I've written C for far too long :) )
<tvoss> pitti, yw :) all minor stylistic things, and I thought I pointed out the things that could be done way easier with modern C++
<pitti> tvoss: indeed, std::chrono sounds just like what I want
<pitti> and the ptr → ref changes are just habits I don't have yet for C++
<pitti> (but I agree they should be done that way, and pointers be avoided)
<tvoss> pitti, yup, and wrap them in shared_ptr/unique_ptr if you really need pointers
<pitti> tvoss: I'll do some RTFM about these
<FuLgOrE> does anybody know how to mail to the ubuntu touch launchpad email address? It doesn't work for me
<FuLgOrE> normally I guess all the emails should be collected on https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<FuLgOrE> I can see several emails which were sent over the mailing list
<FuLgOrE> but for example nothing about Nexus 5
<FuLgOrE> in the past (3rd dec.) there were 2 emails about that topic sent via the mailing list
<FuLgOrE> I cannot see them on launchpad
<FuLgOrE> I hope launchpad is not "censored" for some critical topics ;)
<FuLgOrE> I also tried to send a reply for that topic but I can not find that, too
<FuLgOrE> strange..
<FuLgOrE> I used the thunderbird function "reply on list" (DE: "Liste antworten")
<FuLgOrE> does anybody know more about the reason why the topic "nexus 5" is not recorded on launchpad?
<FuLgOrE> and why I cannot see my reply to the mailing list
<FuLgOrE> maybe it's my fault
<FuLgOrE> I don't know. It's the first time I use a mailing list
<pitti> didrocks: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/fix_pkgconfig_setup/+merge/198025 soon? current package is obviously broken, and it's blocking my sensor tests
<didrocks> pitti: trunk as other changes that I'm not confortable to push until we can promote an image
<didrocks> pitti: which I hope will happen today
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<didrocks> de rien :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, care to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-ftbfs-qt52/+merge/197947 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, looking and approving if it builds for me too
<dholbach> good morning
<aquarius> Elleo, the ubuntu keyboard plugin seems to itself be QML, though? Or at least its keyboard definition is. I'd like to just... tweak a few things ;)
<infinito84> Hi
<infinito84> anybody?
<popey> !ask | infinito84
<ubot5> infinito84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aquarius> Elleo, the thing I'm not sure about is *what* I need to tweak to change the keyboard: specifically, do I just change the QML? The XML files as well? How do I get the keyboard to load my changes? Stuff that someone who works on this will know instantly :)
 * popey points aquarius at tmoenicke
<infinito84> ok, ubot5 sorry is my firts entry (and sorry for the english), im Android programmer and like sockets application for remote control, Is anyone working on a similar project in Ubuntu-Phone?, i made this app http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/16605472/Software-Propio---Controla-tu-PC-mediante-telefono-Android.html
<aquarius> ooh! tmoenicke, ping about the Ubuntu keyboard :)
<tmoenicke> aquarius: just qml, ignore the xml
<aquarius> tmoenicke, excellent! If I just edit the QML directly (to see if it works) how do I get the keyboard to reload it?
<tmoenicke> aquarius: you can use initctl stop|start maliit-server
<aquarius> beautiful.
<tmoenicke> aquarius: for easier debugging, stop the server, and do this on your command line on the device: export MALIIT_DEBUG=enabled
<tmoenicke> then just run maliit-server
<aquarius> tmoenicke, so to, for example, make the "q" key on the English keyboard provide a "1" when long-pressed, I can just edit languages/en/Keyboard_en.qml to say CharKey { label: "q"; shifted: "Q"; extended: ["1"] } and restart the service, and that's *it*?
<tmoenicke> aquarius: you would have to add your long-press event. but yes, thats it
<aquarius> tmoenicke, how do I add the long-press event? (That has to be defined separately? It's not automatically created if a CharKey defines a "extended" property?)
<tmoenicke> aquarius: i see what you mean. yes you are right
<aquarius> hm, I'm not allowed to write to it.
<aquarius> darnit. root filesystem is mounted ro.
<aquarius> if I remount it read-write will I break things? (Will I break image updates, specifically? I do not mind if my changes get overwritten by a new update.)
<popey> yes
<popey> if you switch to r/w mode (which you dont do by just remounting it) you break OTA updates
<popey> so will have to reflash later via phablet-flash to make that work again aquarius
<aquarius> popey, that's what I was worried about. So... if I want to make a trivial alteration to one of the system files, even if I change it back afterwards, I have to step away from OTA updates? :(
<popey> yes
 * aquarius looks depressed.
<popey> however
<popey> you can re-flash and not lose your data
<popey> so it's not _that_ bad
<popey> i think you can even re-flash on the device
<aquarius> popey, OK, cheers. Are there simple instructions somewhere for going rw, and hten going back?
<aquarius> I'm poking around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> yes
<popey> If you have a device which is already flashed and you've made it read-write, and want to update it and keep your data and retain read-write mode
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --build 0
<popey> from that page
<popey> hmm.. that isn't quite accurate, needs an update
 * popey edits
<popey>     adb shell rm /userdata/.writable_image
<popey>     adb shell system-image-cli --build 0
<popey> do that
<aquarius> popey, I'm not sure I understand how to make it rw, or how to turn off rw mode and go back to OTA updates once I've finished poking around?
<popey> to go rw: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image  && adb reboot
<aquarius> I do not want to be in "developer mode" and have to do updates forever from the command line :)
<popey> to go back: adb shell rm /userdata/.writable_image && adb shell system-image-cli --build 0
<aquarius> aah, that's cool
<aquarius> so I can go rw, then change whatever I want and play with it, then go back again and that will put me back on OTA updates? (And, presumably, remove my changes.)
<popey> yes
<popey> the system-image-cli is effectively "download a whole read-only userland, and forget whatever was there before"
<aquarius> I shall edit that "go rw" command into the wiki page
<popey> hmm...
<popey> that's more a developery option
<popey> we don't really want everyone doing that
<popey> it's like the "killall pulseaudio" of "fixing things"
<Hourd> haha
<aquarius> agreed, but at the moment there's no way of knowing that it's even possible without asking on IRC, which is dead frustrating. My thought was to have a line explaining what it *does* and why you don't want to do it.
<aquarius> besides, it won't let me log into the wiki anyway ;)
<aquarius> popey, suggested text (I'm logged in now): You can make your device read-write (a "developer mode") to allow editing system files directly. Doing this will stop your device from being updated, and is not recommended unless you're developing Ubuntu itself). adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image  && adb reboot
<aquarius> popey, do you think that'd make it clearer?
<popey> thats fine
<aquarius> edited.
<aquarius> hm. I *still* can't save the keyboard file from nano.
<aquarius> vi works, though. party like it's 1979 :)
<popey> are you using adb?
<popey> maybe ssh into it for an overall better experience
<aquarius> yeah, I just thought of that :)
<aquarius> tmoenicke, I don't seem to have a "maliit-server" service?
<popey> do it as the phablet user
<popey> it's a user daemon
<aquarius> ah, I bet it's a user service, isn't it?
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> victory! numbers on the top row!
<aquarius> man, now I can make apostrophe easier to get to, too
<aquarius> question: has the keyboard been officially designed yet by the design team, or is it just basically stock(ish) maliit?
<aquarius> that is: should I just propose a bzr branch, or start a discussion on the design list?
<aquarius> popey, I can't ssh in, for some reason. (I've tried the adb forwarding approach, and get "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer"; sshing to the phone's IP complains there's no route to host.)
<aquarius> puzzled. I'm sure this worked before :(
<popey> aquarius: start the ssh daemon
<popey> its not started by defaultr
<popey> -r
<aquarius> doh.
<aquarius> yes, that works
<aquarius> thank you :)
<aquarius> much easier for editing! yay
<aquarius> also, nano works.
<aquarius> tmoenicke, if I propose a branch which adds numbers to the extended property on the top row of the English keyboard, will you reject it because I should be making the same change in all language keyboards? :)
<mandel> lool, I'm going to try and get roberto to do the spreadsheet so that we have a new version of u-d-m in the image asap
<mandel> lool, they have been busy in a sprint
<lool> mandel: ack
<tmoenicke> aquarius: it should be consistent ;)
<davmor2> Morning all
<nerochiaro> zsombi: when i use the StateSaver, when is a saved property restored exactly ? and what happens to the binding that might already be declared for that property ? is it permanently overriden ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: state is restored next time the component is re-created. Bindings will be overwritten, yes
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so basically if i have a binding to the state of some other component, i can't really use StateSaver as it will restore the prev state but then forever prevent the binding to work :(
<zsombi> nerochiaro: unfortunately yes... what we could do is to show a warning in case the property in subject has a binding...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i guess what i can do is to have a separate property which i state-save, then the binding depends on the property if the property is != "". and when the component gets loaded i reset the property to ""
<nerochiaro> but it seems really convoluted
<nerochiaro> zsombi: for doing things like saving the current view and position in a list i'm not really sure StateSaver makes a lot of sense
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'll play around with it some more though
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, that is the way unfortunately. if we would try to set the property before the binding is evaluated, then we wouldn't be able to do it reliable, and we would end up like we were with teh previous theming...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can't StateSaver do a one-off assignement instead of overwriting the binding ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: any kind of property write breaks previous bindings... :(
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i.e. the binding is evaluated, then StateSaver changes the value, then gets out of the way
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: another Q, when does StateSaver save its state ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: but... perhaps if we would try to save the binding then restore after the write finished...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: when the component is destroyed
<zsombi> nerochiaro: also when the app is deactivated
<zsombi> nerochiaro; app deactivate leads to have all the states saved at once
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok. let's see if i can do what i want with it, but i fear it's not really usable for my task
<zsombi> nerochiaro: when Notes app looses focus (goes to bg ex) all states will be saved
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm trying to save the state of the gallery's current screen so i can go back there when it's restarted
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ah, ok
<zsombi> nerochiaro: is that in a PageStack?
<zsombi> or tabs... hmm...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in gallery no, i will have to do it with a Loader.source
<nerochiaro> zsombi: there might be something to do with PageStack or tabs too once a screen is loaded
<zsombi> nerochiaro: aham... hmm... curious to hear the result!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it seems to work fine with selectedTabIndex, since it's normally not bound to anything
<zsombi> nerochiaro: kewl!!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: that was easy, let's see how it goes when i try to save a position in a list. i predict pain ;)
<zsombi> :/
<nerochiaro> zsombi: also i don't want to think at when i'll need to write unit tests for this stuff
<nerochiaro> :(
<zsombi> :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: where is the state actually saved ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: in an conf file under ~/.config/<appname>
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so in unit tests i can go and zap it away before running the test, so i'm sure it's all clean
<aquarius> tmoenicke, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntu-keyboard/numbers-on-top-row/revision/120 -- I haven't proposed for merging, because I've only poked the English keyboard. Most importantly, do you think that the refactoring to make each row a separate thing is a good idea? (Those rows are the same in each keyboard; it seems silly  to duplicate the code.)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: you can do that yes, perhaps you could also check how it is done in the state saver unit tests.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: seems to be doing stuff from c++ with StateSaverBackend which i can't do in AP tests
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i'd ask omer but he's not around, but maybe you know: is it possible to use unity8 in autopilot to ask it to terminate an app ? or should i get the PID and kill it ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep... unfortunately that's true
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no big deal, i can zap files easily
<nerochiaro> zsombi: makes for a cleaner test anyway, so i know all config is gone for that app
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... what would be the right way to close applications? scripted that is
<zsombi> nerochiaro: also, your unit tests may have different app name, so it won't interfere with the gallery app states
<mzanetti> greyback: just killing it would crash unity in certain states still, right?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: still need to remove the state between test
<zsombi> yep
<greyback> mzanetti: well unity should never crash. If app stops, upstart should notify unity
<nerochiaro> greyback: mzanetti: really ? is it that fragile ?
<mzanetti> greyback: sure... I gree it shouldn't :P
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well. I guess you can just kill it.
<cwayne> mardy: heya, got a minute for an MR? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/account-plugin-click-hooks/+merge/198128
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: if everything goes well, fine, otherwise let us know and we have to fix it
<greyback> nerochiaro: kill the app, it should be fine. If not, I'll fix it
<nerochiaro> greyback: mzanetti: thanks
<zsombi> boiko: StateSaver is what U R looking for ;)
<aquarius> tmoenicke, also...I don't suppose it's possible to drop my own QML files into /home/phablet and then point at them somehow with .config/maliit.org/server.conf? :)
<boiko> zsombi: nice, let me take it a look
<nerochiaro> boiko: if you're trying to save the current tab, you just do StateSaver.properties: "selectedTabIndex" in your MainView.Tabs
<davmor2> greyback: you don't have a maguro then do you, if you think unity should never crash ;)
<boiko> nerochiaro: nice! and if I need to save extra data, I can just declare it as a property and it is going to be saved, right?
<mardy> cwayne: I added a comment; your MR looks good, but since I approached the same topic with another solution, I'd prefer you to rebase your branch
<nerochiaro> boiko: looks like
<greyback> davmor2: I have one I can test with. But I do focus more on the nexus4 I'll admit
<zsombi> boiko: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/statesaving.html
<boiko> zsombi: yep, just found it
<cwayne> mardy: hm, they're not apparmor-hooks though, they're click-hooks
<nerochiaro> aaaargh !! autopilot-qt and autopilot-python STILL conflict on the desktop. is anyone else ever running tests on desktop ???
<zsombi> boiko: also remember that if the serialized property has binding, that may be broken when th eproperty is restored
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I used to... haven't noticed yet though...
<mandel> lool, FYI we have a lot of memleaks fixes in udm and we are missing reviews, we are going to get eh reviews today and will propose the new u-d-m landing for tuesday, is that ok with you?
<boiko> zsombi: how about more complex stuff like pagestack?
<davmor2> greyback: I challenge you to use the maguro as a daily driver for week, I give you 1-3 days before you want your n4 back :)
<mardy> cwayne: uh, what was I smoking? :-) I'll rename that now :-)
<mandel> lool, all the fixes are mem related, nothing else, after that we start with the code for the client lib (I have done a lot of work and gotten no reviews :-/ )
<zsombi> boiko: that's also a no-go, if you want to save the pages stacked...
<boiko> zsombi: I can probably workaround it
<zsombi> boiko: we were also planning to arm UITK components with state saving, however have not had time to even think about those
<nerochiaro> zsombi: try it now, you won't be able to run them anymore. it's been like that for weeks
<zsombi> boiko: sure you can, on the PageStack if you work with URL pages, you can. Also, array saving is not solved either
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, will try
<boiko> zsombi: how bout dictionaries?
<boiko> how about
<zsombi> boiko: meaning?
<nerochiaro> boiko: check the unit tests for that feature, all supported types are listed in one of them
<boiko> zsombi: javascript dictionaries as properties, can those be saved?
<nerochiaro> boiko: the unit tests for ubuntu-ui-toolkit and statesaver i mean
<zsombi> boiko: ah, ok. not really... whatever can be saved is listed in the tutorial I gave U
<zsombi> boiko: basically QML base types
<cwayne> mardy: great! i'm happy to rebase mine then, shall i just wait til yours is merged?
<boiko> hmm, that complicates things a bit I think
<nerochiaro> zsombi: basically the problem is: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot requires libautopilot-qt, but libautopilot-qt conflicts with python-autopilot > 1.4, which is required to run AP tests.
<zsombi> boiko: file a wishitem for SDK, so we can investigate the possibilities
<nerochiaro> zsombi: that's on saucy
<boiko> zsombi: ok, thanks
<mardy> cwayne: no, you don't have to wait. Just wait till I ping you in a short while when I'm done with the renaming
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i tried moving to trusty but the upgrade crashes half way
<nerochiaro> zsombi: maybe today i'll have more luck
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not sure is the same on trusty... 'cause I'm on that, and I was able to run it last week np
<nerochiaro> zsombi: trusty should be ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: if only i could update to it without having to wipe my system :(
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I'm a trusty oldtimer :D
<mardy> cwayne: renaming done and pushed, you are free to go :-)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yeah, i would be too if I could actually do the damn upgrade
<cwayne> mardy: thanks!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm gonna try again now, see if i'm more lucky
<zsombi> nerochiaro: comment out extras from sourcelist, then it should work
<nerochiaro> zsombi: extras ?
<zsombi> ubuntu extras
<nerochiaro> zsombi: doesn't it disable automatically all PPAs when upgrading distro ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: that was failing 2 me 2
<zsombi> nerochiaro: that's a channel nota ppa
<nerochiaro> zsombi: oh, ok
<nerochiaro> zsombi: is that universe or multiverse ?
<zsombi> phhhfffff... don't remember
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'll try multiverse first
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I took deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu..... lines away
<zsombi> nerochiaro from /etc/apt/sources.list
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, not sure why i was doing it with the GUI anyway
<janimo`> ogra_, hi, can the touch build be now performed locally?
<cwayne> mardy: like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/click-hook-rebase/+merge/198249
<mardy> cwayne: can you set the app-access branch as dependency? In that way, only your changes will be shown in the diff
<cwayne> mardy: i'm not quite sure how to do that tbh
<mardy> cwayne: when you submit the MR, you can set a prerequisite branch
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for the late followup: so we can't top-approve/land process-cpp in trunk because that's a package which would get auto-uploaded?
<didrocks> pitti: no no, you can top-approve
<pitti> didrocks: I can't (not in phablet-team)
<pitti> didrocks: so I can find someone to review/top-approve, it'll just not land yet; thanks!
<popey> i can add you to that team if needed pitti ..
<pitti> popey: might make sense, is there a particular initiation rite or something new members should be aware of?
 * pitti gets ready for the pain sticks
<popey> oh, you don't know?
<popey> The first rule of Phablet Team...
<pitti> "Don't talk about the Phablet Team!"
<popey>  /kick pitti
<popey> done
<pitti> /block popey
<popey> \o/
<pitti> popey: thanks
<popey> yw
<cwayne> mardy: ah, im not sure you can do that from bzr lp-propose-merge, but the UI has it, done :)
<mardy> cwayne: thanks!
<lool> mandel: I'm not on a deadline to get this or that for my personal usage; it's just that I noticed that we hadn't done any update in trusty, and were in this awful situation were the stable release has some bug fixes that the devel series lack (which should be a no-no)
<mandel> lool, AFAIK all fixes in S are in trunk, I made sure of that. If you are referring to the logs issue. I'll make sure that all fixes are landed in the img asap I though we would be back to automatic updates, mea culpa for not keeping track of that, sorry
<lool> mandel: trunk is badly out of date with the image though
<lool> mandel: being in trunk only serves the developers  :-/
<mandel> lool, correct, I have to push that, ralsina already updated the doc, waiting for reviews right now
<lool> mandel: it's ok, I'm not looking for apologies or anything; I raised this to you some time ago and now you're taking care of it, all good :-)
<mandel> lool, no worries, I dont take it badly :)
<mandel> lool, will make sure it does not happen again
<lool> mandel: I think we are in a slow shift towards making all developers care for the end-result that users are getting more than for individual components
<lool> mandel: and it takes time for our processes and for people to adjust
<lool> it means that you should arrange to verify the quality of your component *as used* in the image (by end-users and end-developers) and raise issues around its usage (e.g. if the network connection doesn't behave correctly, you should raise this even if it's not your component)
<lool> but anyway, I think this is in hand now
<mandel> lool, I had no idea we would not have jenkins and left it all in trunk, but knowing this I'll take a closer look and AFAIK I'm getting a nexus 4 for proper phone testing (right now I just can test on the nexus 7)
<lool> mandel: we do have jenkins
<mandel> lool, for the image landing I mean
<lool> yeah, it's still there too  :-)
<lool> it's just that the default isn't to copy PPA into archive automatically
<lool> but things land up to the PPA automatically all the time
<lool> mandel: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<mandel> lool, oh! super cool!
<mandel> I had no idea
<lool> mandel: it kind of implies we're still not very good at communicating how the whole process works  :-/
<lool> mandel: but now you know and you can tell your peers  :-)
<mandel> lool, will do in our next team meeting, thx for the info!
<lool> mandel: FYI, we're generally moving towards even stricter handling of trunk
<cwayne> mardy: updated MR based on your comments :)
<lool> mandel: today as you know you can autoland things in trunk once they pass peer review and automated tests
<lool> mandel: but as much as possible, we'd like to keep trunk and image close
<lool> mandel: I mean close to each other
<lool> mandel: that means landing only known good things in trunk
<mandel> lool, ok, so are we going to have a devel branch or something of the kind?
<lool> mandel: you'll have feature branches like today
<lool> mandel: but only land them once they are good to ship
<lool> devel branches are bad IMO, but might be necessary in some cases
<mandel> lool, well, as a rule of thumb I do not land anything in trunk unless it brings and improvement and know that it works, I never ever land something not tested in the device in trunk
<mandel> is that what you mean?
<lool> mandel: I mean trunk should also be shippable and shipped to users too
<mandel> lool, ok, in my case is shippable but it has not been shipped, I need to work on that then :)
<mardy> cwayne: thanks!
<rickspencer3> no update today? :(
<mhall119> how do I make system-image installs writable again?
<mhall119> I need to install strace to get some info for a bug
<blaroche> mhall119: adb_shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<mhall119> nvm, found it
<mhall119> blaroche: thanks though :)
<blaroche> no worries :)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have plans for data syncing?  Will we have one place to manage contacts/calendar/etc syncing setup, or will each appropriate app need to add that?
<bkc_> UbuntuOne?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we will definitely manage contacts sync, not sure yet on cal
<bkc_> perhaps
<bkc_> gCal, gContacts *coughing*
<mhall119> pmcgowan: given that they both use e-d-s, it would make sense to have them together
<pmcgowan> probably right
<pmcgowan> bfiller, would know more
<mhall119> bfiller: ^^ ?
<mhall119> bfiller: I managed to get calendar sync quasi-working with syncevolution
<mhall119> but that's not a user-friendly way of doing it
<mhall119> bfiller: so really what I'm asking is whether I need the calendar app devs to build screens to configure syncevolution, or if we have plans for adding that in one central place
<bfiller> mhall119: unclear
<bfiller> mhall119: in discussions wiht design about that
<mhall119> ok, is somebody currently thinking about that?
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> bfiller: in that case, if you could just keep me updated when a decision is made
<bfiller> mhall119: will do
<bfiller> mhall119: current thinking is it's apps specific I believe
<bfiller> mhall119: the plan would be to use syncevolution for all of our platform syncing, used by contacts, calendar and possible other apps
<bfiller> mhall119: there is work in process right now to integrate syncevo with ubuntu online accounts to perform the auth
<bfiller> mhall119: mardy is working on that and has proposed changes upstream to support it in syncevo
<mhall119> bfiller: ok, so at a minimum we're going to need a QML plugin for syncevolution
<mhall119> so calendar-app can read and write configurations to it
<mhall119> which I assume will need a new apparmor policy to allow
<bfiller> mhall119: not necessarily
<mhall119> jdstrand: ^^ is that right?
<mhall119> bfiller: to which?
<bfiller> mhall119: qml plugin to syncevo, might be more of a qml api to some sync service that backends to syncevo
<mhall119> true, is there a Qt API abstraction for syncing?
<bfiller> mhall119: not sure actually, but will check
<jdstrand> mhall119: apparmor policy would presumably need to be updated, yes
<jdstrand> that gets tricky though depending on how the calendar app is supposed to use synevolution
<vesar> bfiller, hi Bill. Do you know if there is a way to get some dummy content (images, music, contact etc.) on the phone? We would need that for user testing.
<cyphermox> awe_: so, uploaded urfkill with your fixes. I'm going to look into flight mode next
<awe_> k
<cyphermox> awe_: I looked though and I see it was last touched a year ago... I couldn't reach the maintainers
<cyphermox> so I'm not sure what will happen with the project itself, whether we'd kind of have to fork it or not
<awe_> cyphermox, yes... that was a concern of mine
<cyphermox> I'm going to keep an eye open for the maintainer and send an email with our patches
<awe_> I'd read/been told that it was supposed to be a replacement for the deprecated rfkill_input module in the kernel
<awe_> however maybe that's not happing anymore
<awe_> cyphermox, maybe we could check with sforshee, or possible johannes?
<bfiller> vesar: yes I believe there is, sergiusens do you recall best way to get demo content on the phone? can't remember if it's through phablet-flash or installing a deb
<sergiusens> bfiller, phablet-config
<cyphermox> awe_: will do later
<sergiusens> bfiller, phablet-demo-setup I mean
<cyphermox> awe_: in any case, the concept is still useful, it's good to have something central to take control of the killswitches of all kinds, to avoid applications fighting each other and keeping inconsistent states
<sergiusens> vesar, phablet-demo-setup
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<daker> does anyone know how can i add a hidden wifi network on touch ?
<daker> other than editing NM conf files via terminal
<vesar> bfiller, sergiusens: great! seems to work.
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<cyphermox> awe_: so, I emailed the maintainers, we'll see what's up tomorrow (timezone will get in the way, I think)
<awe_> cyphermox, ok thanks!
<cwayne_> cjwatson, is the Exec line of a click hook run after the symlink is created?
<cjwatson> cwayne_: That's what the documentation says.
<cjwatson>      If the ``Exec`` key is present, its value is executed as if passed to
<cjwatson>      the shell after the above symlink is modified.
<cwayne_> cjwatson, doh, sorry i missed that in the doc, thanks
<cjwatson> [5~1/wg 25
<cjwatson> gah
<cwayne_> mardy, hey, so an account-plugin looks for the qml-plugin dir based on what's in <provider> in the .service file, right?
<davmor2> kgunn, pmcgowan: hey guys this might be a maguro issue but there is some serious lag on the lastest build
<pmcgowan> davmor2, when do you see it?
<kgunn> davmor2: lag to what event exactly? touch to change on screen? app launch ?...?
<davmor2> kgunn, pmcgowan: in general it doesn't feel as snappy as it did on Friday and Saturday I didn't use my phone much on Sunday
<pmcgowan> davmor2, make sure you dont have something grabbing cpu, like a crash?
<pmcgowan> mako is snappy
<davmor2> yeah I'm about to check that
<davmor2> pmcgowan: hmmm might be memory and swap that is causing the issue looking at free, I'll paste it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, how many apps do you have running?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: 1 web app
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> hmm
<davmor2> pmcgowan: paste.ubuntu.com/6547390
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it's slowly going back down now 46M free
<davmor2> and it's feeling snappier again
<davmor2> top isn't showing anything hog memory in general or cpu at all
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> it was definitely close to out of mem
<pmcgowan> be nice to see whats got it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah there it is, unity8 keeps leaping to the top of top using 25.7% memory and 23% cpu
<pmcgowan> davmor2, it tends to, did you add a lot of content or apps?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the g+ app is all I added to test app installs.  the only other things I've done is calls texts added music/videos/backdrop
<davmor2> oh and connected to wifi
<pmcgowan> do you have a lot more dash content?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I see the music and videos I've added other than that nothing else shows in the dash
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I am not sure how well memory is managed when there are lots of content entries, lots being 50+
<pmcgowan> but that could be using up the memory, showing hte thumbnails for music and video
<davmor2> pmcgowan: is 4GB a lot of music?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, its more the number of files that show up as album art in the dash
<davmor2> pmcgowan: most aren't
<davmor2> pmcgowan: just the default music symbol
<pmcgowan> how many music files?
<davmor2> 7 video iirc and apparently 632 items but that would include folder etc
<davmor2> pmcgowan: but in saying that it's the same music that was on, on friday
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok, was just guessing
<pmcgowan> I know that been an issue
<pmcgowan> davmor2, are you testing on manta?
<pmcgowan> ever
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I don't have a manta, maguro and grouper is all I have
<pmcgowan> ok
<mardy> cwayne_: not exactly: the online-accounts-ui searches for the account plugin in qml-plugin based on the name of the .provider file (eventually we'll use the <plugin> element in the .provider file, if present)
<cwayne> mardy: ah, that's even easier then :D cus with the click hooks, it's gonna be <click-id>.provider and qml-plugins/<click-id>/ anyway
<cwayne> so really at this point all we'd need to do really is make u-s-s-o-a actually read from .local/share/accounts/qml-plugins, which i believe ssweeny is doing
<ssweeny> yep
<cwayne> so we dont even have to modify the <provider> tag.. awesome!
<kgunn> ricmm: yo
<kgunn> ricmm: was just triaging a bit...noticed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1253979
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253979 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Application state isn't always saved" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> ricmm: isn't this more of a feature to be developed ? (e.g. designed expressed way to warn/save out app state)
<kgunn> altho...not enforceable except for core apps
<pmcgowan> kgunn, are the guys still working on performance on the nexus10?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: performance never stops
<kgunn> pmcgowan: but in all seriousness
<kgunn> it shouldn't be far off from mako (save maybe pixel overhead delta)
<kgunn> pmcgowan: we do have a list of stuff to churn thru...but isn't n10 specific
<pmcgowan> kgunn, webpages and long apps scope results are quite glitch, but I assume thats known
<kgunn> pmcgowan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-mir-performance
<kgunn> pmcgowan: mmm, well...not sure if its something specific to mir then...
<pmcgowan> kgunn, jumpy as compared to SF
<kgunn> pmcgowan: is there a bug outlining those 2 specific apps ?
<pmcgowan> kgunn, dunno, thats kinda why I was asking
<pmcgowan> if its just a know thing I wont bother them
<kgunn> pmcgowan: i wouldn't say this is known
<kgunn> news to me anyway
<kgunn> (...and potentially app specific)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I will log it then
<kgunn> pmcgowan: video would be  nice
<kgunn> just to ensure consistency etc
<pmcgowan> what am I QA?
<pmcgowan> ;)
<pmcgowan> I see some similar bugs logged, but mostly old and some addressed
<kgunn> :)
<lops> good morning folks. is there any way to read the console.logs from my tablet running my app?
<daker> ogra_: help! http://i.imgur.com/nYZOub4.png
<randomcpp> lops, cat ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-<appid>.log
<randomcpp> ;)
<randomcpp> daker, I had the same problem today
<randomcpp> reboot your phone and it should go away
<dobey> what should i file a bug against for the system update bit of system-settings? is that in lp:system-settings or a different module?
<daker> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image
<dobey> does that include the panel that is in system-settings?
<pmcgowan> kgunn, actually, I just updated and dash is way better, browser still a bit wonky
<kgunn> good to hear
<daker> dobey: yep see the title : Ubuntu system image (server/client/updater)
<dobey> daker: i see that, but i am looking at the code and i don't see any qml. only python
<pmcgowan> dobey, ubuntu-system-settings I think
<dobey> indeed
<daker> dobey: here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/files/head:/plugins/system-update/
<daker> randomcpp: system-image-cli -i worked fine, upgraded to 54
<randomcpp> daker, great :)
<rsalveti> boiko: the only crash we got in r55 is from dialer app: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/55:20131209.1:20131203/5356/dialer-app-autopilot/
<rsalveti> mako only it seems
<rsalveti> don't know if this is a known issue, was just checking the test results
<boiko> rsalveti: not known to me at least, I will investigate this tomorrow
<rsalveti> boiko: great, thanks!
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^
<lops> everything goes to that log file huh? thx randomcpp. and hi :P
<randomcpp> lops, yes all the stdout stderr stream go there
<randomcpp> lops, how's you app going? :)
<randomcpp> your*
<lops> uh, hopefully it's going well. i must have it finished on wednesday. it's basically crap and I won't submit it to the store or anything. I might do another one from scratch later though
<lops> randomcpp, I don't have a nexus though, so it's hard to really test stuff.
<randomcpp> if you want I can do some tests for you..
<lops> i have a nexus 7 for this assignment in particular.
<lops> maybe i'll spend some time trying to port it to my own phone
<lops> randomcpp, my app is not generating any cache logs. altough i have pleanty of stuff being written.
<PoltoS> How can I download latest binary version for my Nexus? Are they available on launchapd? I don't want to compile it myself. Or how to easily compile only ofone. I'm searching for bugfix made only few days ago: 05 Dec
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-10
<dem0n> hello everyone, i just wanted to check in to see how its going with Ubuntu-Touch for the 2013 Nexus 7 tablet model FLO running Android 4.4?
<dem0n> has anyone successfully ported it yet?
<dem0n> and has anyone here been able to install with multirom?...
<bkc_> afaik you can't dualboot android/ubuntu w/ multirom
<dem0n> because ubuntu-touch and android are still having problems communicating with eachother right?
<dem0n> the problem is on the ubuntu end from what i have read from XDA...
<dem0n> i want to take this time to thank the developers/contributors
<dem0n> we all owe you so much...please know your hard work is very much appreciated and you are what make the open source community linux/android community great
<bkc_> it has nothing to do with communication... they just can't live besides eachother :/
<dem0n> i really hope that we get Ubuntu-Touch soon for N7
<dem0n> oh ok i thought maybe it had to do with something like sharing a kernel or something along those lines...
<bkc_> yeah
<bkc_> sharing kernel is the problem iirc
<bkc_> actually, seems possible...
<bkc_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/261539/can-i-dual-boot-a-nexus-4-with-touch-preview
<dem0n> ya i think ubuntu touch can be dualbooted with multirom on the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 2012 but not the newer Nexus 7 device...
<dem0n> sorry for the late response
<bkc_> aah, makes sense
<aquarius> Can I lock orientation in Touch yet? I don't want any app at all to switch between landscape and portrait modes, regardless of how I hold the phone...
<confusedtoucher> Hey all, my ubuntu touch (mako) does not seem to have a wifi interface, anyone seen something like that before?
<confusedtoucher> Anyone have any ideas about a missing wcnss.mdt making wlan0 not exist on mako?
<dhq> is ubuntu touch compatible with note 2
<PoltoS> How can I download latest binary version for my Nexus? Are they available on launchapd? I don't want to compile it myself. Or how to easily compile only ofone. I'm searching for bugfix made only few days ago: 05 Dec
<confusedtoucher> PoltoS: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ I believe.
<RAOF> PoltoS: phablet-flash will install the latest image for you; once you've got an image on your phone, the “Updates” section of System Settings will do OTA updates for you.
<tvoss> pitti, ping
<PoltoS> RAOF, will it keep my data intact? I've contacts, images,...
<RAOF> PoltoS: Yes, data intact.
<PoltoS> RAOF. Cool! thanks.
<PoltoS> RAOF: is there a way to make FULL backup in case something goes wrong? Data + Image
<RAOF> phablet-flash might have something?
<pitti> hey tvoss
<jhax> hello everybody, I was curious to know if any more developments have been made for touch on the razr xt912 spyder. I contacted a developer on the provided page and he told me he had not heard from the software writer in over a year. The last update was in March so I was just curious as to whether anything has been updated for this device.
<nerochiaro> om26er: need a bit of help with an AP problem when you have a minute
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure, what is it?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm trying to write an AP test that access the Tabs object inside a MainView, and then tries to access the Tabs.selectedTab property. But even if the property is there, AP tells me it doesn't exist
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you share the code where I can reproduce the problem
<nerochiaro> one minute
<nerochiaro> om26er: you can check lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-save-state and the file tests/autopilot/gallery_app/tests/test_picker_mode.py. There's a test test_save_picker_state which has a comment at the end where the problem happens
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok
<JamesTait> popey, ISTR from a recent screenshot you posted that you are, or were, running bitcoin-app on your nexus 4.  Does it still work for you today?
<popey> JamesTait: there's two. one is a bitcoin wallet, one is a currency converter, which one?
<JamesTait> The wallet.
<popey> JamesTait: and which image you running?
<popey> yes, works for me on #55
<JamesTait> trusty-proposed.  r55 I think.
<popey> note there's a bug in #55
<popey> bug 1259253
<ubot5> bug 1259253 in click (Ubuntu) "UID changes for clickpkg user breaks app updates/installs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259253
<JamesTait> Click installation and upgrades?
<popey> you may need to chown your /opt/click.ubuntu.com yes
<JamesTait> Yeah, I noticed it and was going to report it, but saw that someone *cough* had already done so. ;)
<JamesTait> You're too efficient, Mr Pope. :-P
<popey> conveniently it was the first thing I happened to test
<popey> because someone added an app to the store that I wanted to test
<popey> can't even remember what it was now
<JamesTait> Seems like I have other problems with my device anyway - bitcoin wallet just segfaults for me. :(
<popey> have you updated it?
<popey> he's fixed a bunch of bugs
<JamesTait> popey, I did update it.  It was working fine before, but 0.3.2.1 isn't working for me currently.  I built it from source on my laptop and it also fails there, but then I reverted the source to an earlier version that I'm pretty sure did work on the phone, and I got the same result, so I'm not convinced that what I'm doing is proving anything. :)
<JamesTait> Except maybe that I'm rubbish at building this particular app. :-P
<popey> JamesTait: any logs in /home/phablet/.cache ?
<JamesTait> popey, nothing in org.sambull.bitcoin-app; I'm not sure about upstart logs yet. :)
<JamesTait> Ah, a JRE error in ~phablet/.local/cache/upstart/application-click-org.sambull.bitcoin-app_bitcoin-app_0.3.2.1.log
<JamesTait> "Internal Error (is_linux_zero.cpp:285) ... fatal error: caught unhandled signal 11"
<JamesTait> Sorry, that's "os_linux_zero.cpp".  My typing is terrible today.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hi, quick question about StateSaver: it seems that it doesn't work if the app is sent a SIGINT or SIGTERM. I was talking yesterday with greyback to modify it so that it catches that signal and does the proper saving. I need because otherwise there's no way to run AP tests for StateSaver on desktop
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok
<zsombi> nerochiaro: fiel a bug so we can follow it
<zsombi> file I mean
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, against ubuntu-ui-toolkit ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep
<zsombi> nerochiaro: let's see whether we can catch that in the plugin...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i don't see why not
<om26er> Mirv, ping
<nerochiaro> greyback: you said yesterday that MIR on devices can send a signal to apps requesting them to terminate. is there a way to do that in an AP test using the unity8 Shell ?
<davmor2> Morning all
<greyback> nerochiaro: when you switch away from an app, the app gets the "save your state" signal. So if you can have AP do that, it should work
<nerochiaro> greyback: but it's not what the test should test, i want to test on app termination
<greyback> nerochiaro: that's not done by shell yet. AFAIK only the OOM killer is killing apps right now
<nerochiaro> greyback: eww, ok. how do i switch away from the current app using the shell, then ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: same as you'd do yourself: left edge swipe, or show launcher and click Dash icon.
<nerochiaro> greyback: i mean, how do i do that from AP. does the shell provide emulators to do the edge swipes ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: you'll need to dig into unity8's AP test suite to see how it's done. We have added methods to make it easier (i.e. things like  self.main_window.get_greeter().swipe() to swipe away greeter)
<nerochiaro> greyback: ok, i'll have a look into that stuff then. thanks
<greyback> nerochiaro: am I right that you want to test that your app is saving & restoring state?
<nerochiaro> greyback: correct. save state between application runs, however
<nerochiaro> greyback: or at least that was the requirement
<nerochiaro> greyback: i am ok as a workaround for now having a "unfocus app" before killing it and restarting it again
<nerochiaro> greyback: to ensure state is saved
<greyback> nerochiaro: yep I see. That's something I expect most other apps will need to do. We need proper solution for this
<greyback> nerochiaro: I think your SIGINT idea is best tbh
<nerochiaro> greyback: i filed a bug for that. zsombi is aware of it. not sure when it will be taken care of
<greyback> nerochiaro: ok
<pitti> kalikiana_, tvoss: seems google test doesn't have qmake integration; would it be okay to write the qtubuntu-sensors integration tests (i. e. test QtSensors API against simulated sensors from platform-api) with QtTest?
<pitti> as that seems to be Qt's standard test framework, and qtubuntu-sensors is all Qt/qmake
<tvoss> pitti, kalikiana_ I thought qtubuntu-sensors is cmake?
<pitti> nope
 * pitti does his first steps in qmake
<tvoss> pitti, I would rather prefer switching over to cmake then, especially with our cmake cross-building efforts
<tvoss> kalikiana_, who is taking care of qtubuntu-sensors nowadays?
<pitti> ok; can this be done by someone who already knows cmake and qmake?
<tvoss> pitti, I would think so
<pitti> ok, I'll just write some minimal qmake files for local experimentation, so that I can learn about the QtSensors API
<pitti> moving example tests from QtTest to gtest shouldn't be a big deal
<kalikiana_> tvoss: if your measure is who touched the code last it might be me :-] I'm not sure there's an actual owner
<tvoss> pitti, ack, get started, I will get you a cmake setup
<JamesTait> popey, fyi I removed the data dir for bitcoin-app and now it starts, so I guess there's a problem with my wallet. :(
<pitti> kalikiana_: hm, qmake is *absurdly* easy :)
<pitti> I must say, first impression is quite nice
<kalikiana_> I would phrase it this way, if you have basic needs it's easy, but it doesn't scale
<pitti> kalikiana_: how can I tell the QtSensors API which backend to use, in particular the qtubuntu-sensors one?
<kalikiana_> pitti: I don't think you can from the API. It loads what it can
<kalikiana_> maybe for tests the lib path can be set to achieve that
<pitti> kalikiana_: I was wondering because on my desktop I don't hav any particular backend installed, and instantiating a proxmity sensor succeeds
<pitti> kalikiana_: right, I'll do that, but it should fail if I don't
<pitti> I guess it falls back to some builtin dummy backend
<pitti> kalikiana_: well, I'll play around a bit
<kalikiana_> well it can't fail by default because it's normal that you have no backends on the desktop :-D
<kalikiana_> it would be slightly unusable
<pitti> I didn't yet find a "valid" property or something equivalent, which would tell me whether the thing I just instantiated actually makes sense
<pitti> kalikiana_: ah, got it
<pitti>     QCOMPARE(sensor.isConnectedToBackend(), true);
<pitti> that fails
<pitti> (as I expect)
<pitti> kalikiana_: did you ever try running the plugin from the source tree?
<pitti> kalikiana_: I created a lib/sensors -> . symlink, and run with QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS=1 QT_PLUGIN_PATH=`pwd`/lib
<pitti> but I get
<pitti> "Plugin verification data mismatch in '/home/martin/ubuntu/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/lib/libqtubuntu_sensors.so.1.0.0'"
<pitti> does that ring a bell?
<pitti> kalikiana_: oh wait, that's not actually the plugin, that's in plugins/, sorry
<pitti> kalikiana_: OOI, what does that library do? I thought the official API was QtSensors only?
<kalikiana_> I've always used 'make install', no idea about that error I'm afraid
<kalikiana_> pitti: not sure I understand the question - what do you mean by "that library"?
<pitti> kalikiana_: yes, QT_PLUGIN_PATH=`pwd`/plugin works fine
<pitti> kalikiana_: what is lib/libqtubuntu_sensors.so.1.0.0 ?
<pitti> kalikiana_: (it gets installed into /usr/lib as a public system library)
<pitti> which smells fishy, given that this package says it's a Qt plugin, and isn't multi-arched, etc.
<pitti> the plugin itself doesn't link to this
<kalikiana_> it contains the code used by the plugins
<davmor2> didrocks: so I've not seen anything really bad in 54 or 55 and 55 seems better on memory use too. I have about 76MG free running the same app as yesterday on 54
<kalikiana_> maybe it "should" be installed elsewhere, not sure
<davmor2> didrocks: so there is only popey's issue
<pitti> kalikiana_: I thought plugin/libqtubuntu_sensors_plugins.so woudl contain that code? (and it doesn't link to libqtubuntu_sensors.so)
<pitti> kalikiana_: sorry for newbie questions, I'm still trying to understand the structur
<pitti> e
<daker> davmor2: yesterday the phone was 100% now it's ~3% in less than 7hours because i left the system settings opened :(
<didrocks> davmor2: indeed, I think it's a good test case (installing a click app, ideally after upgrade :))
<davmor2> didrocks: installing is working from what I can tell it was upgrading that wasn't right? but because monday is my fresh install day there were no updates for me :(
<kalikiana_> pitti: look at lib/lib.pro versus plugin/plugin.pro
<davmor2> popey: ^
<pitti> kalikiana_: is that lib used by the plugin, or by applications that want to use the ubuntu sensors, or something else?
<davmor2> didrocks: maybe I should create a test app that we can update at will, I'll look into that after lunch
<didrocks> davmor2: not really, if you look at the bug report, it's:
<didrocks> - installing an older image
<didrocks> (before the new click package, so like #32)
<didrocks> - upgrading to latest image and try to install/upgrade a click apps
<popey> davmor2: no, installing didnt work
<kalikiana_> pitti: by the plugin only afair.
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: right okay so the only issue there would be the time taken to install the one older version upgrading to the new to install one app.  However it might be a justifiable case for doing an old stable install once a month and upgrading to the current and ensure everything works maybe?
<pitti> kalikiana_: still weird, as the plugin doesn't link to it, and you can even drop the -lqtubuntu_sensors from plugin/plugin.pro ..
<didrocks> davmor2: I guess maybe before each promotion, installing latest promoted image and upgrading
<popey> indeed
<popey> but that would possibly find _this_ issue
<popey> but perhaps not others which would be uncovered by dogfooding them upgrading
<popey> e.g. where files in ~/ become fragged during the upgrade
<davmor2> popey: indeed but I am limited on the amount of time I can spend on this each day.
<popey> I wasn't necessarily saying you ☻
<davmor2> popey: :)
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: so how about this.  Install old promoted image.  Install some apps and data (music/vidoes/app and run the apps) then upgrade to the current proposed promoted image and makes sure the data and the apps work and that the apps can be updated and new ones installed?
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, do not forget you need to log in to  ubuntu sso for that (which is a good one :))
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I do that on every fresh install to get my apps that I use daily back on anyway :)
<didrocks> great ;)
<cjwatson> xnox: Have you been able to get at system settings in the emulator?  I just get a white screen
<cjwatson> Or if anyone knows another way to log into Ubuntu One ...
<nerochiaro> ricmm: hi, Kaleo suggests that maybe you can tell me if there is already a clean way from an autopilot test to request an application to close
<popey> cjwatson: can you copy over ~/.config/libaccounts-glib from a working device?
<cjwatson> popey: hmm, maybe
<popey> guess you also need ~/.config/signond ?
<kalikiana_> sil2100: tvoss: pulling the question over here see pitti in the backlog. seems related to "for qtubuntu sensors and the symbols file in there: Do you really want to version all those symbols or are you just interested in the exported symbols for loading the plugin" maybe it makes sense to see if the public lib is needed at all
<kalikiana_> from the .pro files I thought the plugin is using the lib, but it doesn't seem to link to it
<tvoss> kalikiana_, but: the plugin still needs the symbols from the lib
<tvoss> kalikiana_, as far as I understand it
<kalikiana_> tvoss: so I thought until pitti suggested it doesn't link to it - I'm wondering how that fits together
<kalikiana_> maybe it pulls its in statically in a way I don't see in the .pro file
<tvoss> kalikiana_, okay, do the feedback symbols go to sensors, too?
<kalikiana_> feedback is a separate .so
<kalikiana_> it has no normal lib
<xnox> cjwatson: you can login into ubuntu one via command line.
<xnox> cjwatson: i don't remember the interface but it should be the same as people used to setup online account for facebook & twitter
<xnox> cjwatson: before we got online accounts pane in the settings.
<xnox> cjwatson: not sure if 2fa will work, so do try to login with ubuntu sso which doesn't have 2fa enabled.
<kalikiana_> tvoss: I don't know why there's a public sensors lib to be honest. that's why I said maybe it should just be removed/ merged
<kalikiana_> I don't think it is needed
<tvoss> kalikiana_, okay, let me push my cmake setup
<tvoss> kalikiana_, pitti lp:~thomas-voss/qtubuntu-sensors/cmake
<tvoss> kalikiana_, pitti builds, but fails at package build time due to symbol issues
<kalikiana_> tvoss: so you indeed build just two libs
<kalikiana_> sensors/feedback
<tvoss> kalikiana_, yup, and those are installed to the respective plugin directories
<kalikiana_> I'm not quite sure on the symbols. it probably makes sense to include feedback, though we don't really want to expose api
<kalikiana_> should symbols be used to check the implemented interface?
<pitti> re from lunch
<pitti> kalikiana_, tvoss: .symbols files are only used for public libraries, i. e. which you install into /usr/lib/<arch> and you have a -dev package with header files
<pitti> this doesn't seem to be the case for this ominous libqtubuntu_sensors.so.1.0.0
<tvoss> pitti, ack
<pitti> and yes, statically linking that into the plugin would be clearer; I still don't know what it does (I'm not claiming it can be dropped, I'm not that far into understanding it yet)
<tvoss> pitti, the cmake setup I pushed does the static linking. As I understand it, we could safely drop the .symbols file from the packaging setup
<nerochiaro> om26er: does unity8.process_helpers.restart_unity_with_testability work for you ? it fails with this error for me on yesterday's image: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6551217/
<om26er> nerochiaro, is the screen turned on ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, try to turn on the screen of the phone before restarting unity
<pitti> tvoss: cmake/EnableCoverageReport.cmake is a standard copy&paste file, I guess?
<pitti> (and similarly the other cmake/ files)
<pitti> yay for having to do so much code copies :/
<pitti> tvoss: nice!
<tvoss> pitti, I have a branch factoring out all the common cmake functionality, still need to make it a proper project
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes it is on
<om26er> nerochiaro, I am updating my phone, will test
<pitti> tvoss: ah good, so that will become a cmake-building-blocks build dep in the future?
<tvoss> pitti, yup, that's the idea. If nothing comes in between, I should have a package by the end of the week, at least for reviewing purposes
<cjwatson> gah
<cjwatson> I HATE GROUPER
<cjwatson> popey: I'm sorry, my device is just not reliable enough right now for me to be able to test this in a useful way
<cjwatson> so frustrating
<popey> bummer.
<cjwatson> popey: do you have a device in a broken state right now?
<popey> yes
<didrocks> cjwatson: as popey is in a broken state, maybe just patching the file would work for him?
<didrocks> (popey is always broken :p)
<popey> this is true
<popey> i need to go afk at :30 for ~2 hours - personal appointment.
<cjwatson> popey: ok, could you first record "find /opt/click.ubuntu.com -ls" in a file, apply the output of "bzr diff -c317 --new lp:click click/database.py click/hooks.py" live (patch -d /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click -p1), reboot which should fix it, and then record the output of "find /opt/click.ubuntu.com -ls" in a different file and send me both those records?
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> if I had either (a) a working physical device or (b) an emulator with a working U1 login, I could do this myself :-/
<popey> no worries.
<nerochiaro> om26er: after a reboot it worked, not sure why. sorry for the noise
<popey> cjwatson: alan@deep-thought:/tmp/cjw$ bzr diff -c317 --new lp:click click/database.py click/hooks.py
<popey> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/tmp/cjw/click/database.py/".
<popey> need to bzr branch lp:click first?
<cjwatson> oh right sorry, tested in the wrong place
<cjwatson> "bzr diff -c317 lp:click" and filter out debian/changelog then
<popey> k
<pitti> kalikiana_: do you know/have a preferred way of manually testing qtubuntu-sensors?
<cjwatson> (actually it looks like "bzr diff -c317 lp:click/click" works anywhere, even though that's rather confusing syntax)
<pitti> kalikiana_: like some example programs which put values/changes to cout, or some app which uses the accelerator
<pitti> kalikiana_: platform-api supports proximity, light, and acceleration, but AFAICS qtubuntu-sensors only implementes accell, right?
<popey> ok, rebooting after patching
<popey> (it patched database.py, hooks.py and tests/test_database.py fine)
<popey> cjwatson: http://popey.com/~alan/before.txt http://popey.com/~alan/after.txt
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: so i've looked at the android-emulator packages and all the dependencies generated are api/abi compatible all the way back to precise. Hence I simply copied the latest trusty binaries into a PPA from precise to saucy.
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: i will test them, but by the looks of things we don't even need to rebuild the emulator to provide it on stable releases.
<sergiusens> xnox, sounds good; I was waiting on that to split it up a bit
<rsalveti> xnox: iirc bzoltan was going to take care of that together with the sdk work
<rsalveti> yeah, it should be fine
<cjwatson> popey: ok, couple of minor wrongnesses there which I'll look into, but that should fix the bug?
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: at the moment it's pending publication in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive/android/+copy-packages
<sergiusens> xnox, as I only want to have a runtime and just download and setup everything else from phablet tools (go get launchpad.net/phablet-tools/ubuntu-emulator)
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: my expectation is to simply seed "android-emulator" package to the ubuntu-sdk seed.
<popey> cjwatson: i'll try installing something new
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but I'd wait a bit more as sergiusens is changing the package and renaming it as well
<cjwatson> popey: could you manually chown /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/log first?
<xnox> sergiusens: sure, we do want to split -bin & images, and only provide a small package with bin.
<cjwatson> popey: I'll fix that in the code
<rsalveti> besides cleaning up the build/run scripts
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> xnox, I want to get rid of the 'android' name as well; it's basically a fork
<sergiusens> ubuntu-emulator-runtime; ubuntu-emulator-data or something like that
<xnox> rsalveti: sergiusens: i know this is not permament, but at least this enables to test pre-build emulator on previous releases, right now.
<rsalveti> fine by me
<xnox> without doing any additional work, which is well taking dev time away.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you know when you'll have your changes ready for review?
<popey> cjwatson: yes, that appears to have fixed the bug.
<sergiusens> xnox, yeah, but given the sdk is broken on precise, quantal and I think raring; I'm in no hurry
 * xnox *giggle*
<popey> tested by installing a new app I've never installed.
<bzoltan> rsalveti: xnox: That is correct... the sdk integration is on me
<xnox> sergiusens: ok, so at least the emulator is not blocking anything at the moment. I'll test it stand-alone on precise-saucy, to make sure there are no surprises.
<sergiusens> rsalveti, the packaging of android-emulator or the tools?
<cjwatson> popey: great, thanks.  I'll just work on clearing up these loose ends and then land
<popey> np, thanks for dealing with it quickly.
<xnox> sergiusens: originally my plan to split was to package src tarball, e.g. android_*orig.tar.gz simply shipped as is in a binary package, and then various other packages can simply build-depend on it "to only get the sources" and then we can have src package per device and/or emulator.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: both
<Saviq> rsalveti, ogra_, you guys should know :) mzanetti had his galaxy nexus vibrate on touch a few days ago - that something we've enabled or?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, always so needy :-)
<rsalveti> Saviq: not that we know :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, Friday, you say
<xnox> sergiusens: and well build mako/maguro/nexus/emulator all in parallel, just upload N amount of no-change source packages. which rebuild across multiple builders. Instead of spending 40m on a single builder.
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean just after the Thursday Xmas party...
<mzanetti> Saviq: :D
<Saviq> dude, that was just withdrawal
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think I've been that drunk that it would relate
<rsalveti> lol
<xnox> sergiusens: rsalveti: is emulator running mir or is it using surface flinger?
<sergiusens> xnox, mir
<rsalveti> yup, mir
<Saviq> rsalveti, any idea if haptics is on anyone's plate?
<rsalveti> Saviq: ChickenCutlass is developing that in go, and sergiusens is currently merging and getting that ready to be integrated
<rsalveti> but we're still missing the platform-api part of it afaik
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: Saviq right.  We need to extend it out to qml
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: Saviq going to have ricmm do that
<ChickenCutlass> via platform api
<Saviq> ChickenCutlass, rsalveti cool
<ChickenCutlass> Saviq: so you will have an api like On/Off/Pattern
<Saviq> ChickenCutlass, christina (design) is asking who can she talk to about them
<Saviq> (them == vibrations)
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<xnox> sergiusens: rsalveti: ok thanks for update. I'll go back to improving cross-compilation then.
<Saviq> ChickenCutlass, shall I put you on the line, and you'll talk who to put there next?
<ChickenCutlass> sure
<nerochiaro> ricmm: ping
<ricmm> nerochiaro: otp
<mterry> ricmm, what's the status of the libhybris fix?
<boiko> rsalveti: ricmm: the dialer-app crash seems to be Mir related: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-dialer-app-autopilot/52/artifact/clientlogs/application-legacy-dialer-app-.log/*view*/
<boiko> rsalveti: ricmm: or at least that's what the logs suggest
<ricmm> boiko: related to what?
<mardy> kenvandine: did you see my friends-app branch?
<kenvandine> mardy, not yet
<kenvandine> i'll look for it
<kenvandine> mardy, i see CI failures :)
<kenvandine> haven't looked at the logs though
<mardy> kenvandine: yep, because it depends on the app-access branch
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> is that app-access branch ready to be merged?
<kenvandine> i didn't approve it because i wasn't sure if you were ready
<cwayne> mardy: kenvandine: ^ if that app-access branch gets merged, any chance mine can sneak in too? :)
<kenvandine> cwayne, maybe, up to mardy :)
<davmor2> didrocks: right I'm going to be looking at running my tests in a bit any preference on which image?
<kenvandine> renato, i'm adding the type for contacts, but no associated store
<kenvandine> renato, the hub will fallback to using CacheLocation
<renato> kenvandine, ok nice
<kenvandine> since vcards shouldn't persist
<kenvandine> and the hub cleans those up automatically
<labsin> +
<pitti> tvoss, kalikiana_: ok, have a first PoC test case running, it already found the first bug :)
<tvoss> pitti, \o/
<pitti> tvoss: before I spend much more time on it (as putting it all together is rather specific wrt. Qt vs. GTest), are you going to propose your cmake change?
<pitti> or does this need some further discussion?
<tvoss> pitti, give me some time tomorrow with a fresh mind, need to test on the device, too
<tvoss> pitti, but I do not see anything blocking right now
<tvoss> kalikiana_, ^ thoughts?
<pitti> tvoss: sure, no problem; I have tons of other stuff to work on in the meantime :)
<tvoss> pitti, cool :)
<sil2100> kgunn: hello! Could I poke you about some unity8 and qtubuntu tasks needing attention?
<kgunn> sil2100: what's up ?
<sil2100> kgunn: so, since we still have some time before we actually get anything landed, didrocks asked me to poke you about one flaky AP test in unity8 we seem to be having
<sil2100> kgunn: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/55:20131209.1:20131203/5355/unity8-autopilot/558729/ <- it seems to be flaky on maguro, mako is fine
<sil2100> kgunn: we want to remove all the unreliable tests - either by fixing them to be non-flaky (;)) or removing them in overall
<kalikiana_> tvoss: pitti I'd say let's get the cmake stuff in first and start cleanly with the tests on top of that - there're no code changes so it's as cheap as verifying it installs in the right places, later it would become more involved
<sil2100> So that no re-runs are needed
<mhall119> bfiller: is somebody on your team working on an API to tell if a device has a keyboard and/or mouse?
<tvoss> kalikiana_, yup, agreed
<kgunn> sil2100: i would totally be for removing them on maguro...is that possible ?
<kgunn> alternately, MacSlow could take a look but it'd be low priority....
<bfiller> mhall119: there is a work item on this blueprint assigned to Kaleo from sdk team: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-apps-convergence
<sil2100> kgunn: just for maguro? Not sure if we allow for different test suites per-platform, this would have to be done AP-wise - or maybe removed in overall?
<sil2100> kgunn: (or just disabled for now maybe)
<sil2100> Like skipped or something
<kgunn> sil2100: to me the best thing would be remove for maguro...but keep on mako....
<kgunn> surely we need this capability
<mhall119> ah, thanks bfiller
<kgunn> sil2100: eventually side stage will only be for manta.but not for mako ?
<sil2100> kgunn: I'll ask the guys if it's possible and feasible from the CI side
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks...it makes sense that's a nice config capability...and prevents throwing baby out with bathwater
<mhall119> Kaleo: we're going to need that keyboard/mouse detection for Unity 8's desktop convergence too, do we have a timeframe specified for it's implementation?
<pitti> kalikiana_: agreed
<pitti> kalikiana_: btw, whether or not I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to lib/ makes no difference -- it works/doesn't work either way
<pitti> kalikiana_: so it looks like the relevant parts are already linked into the plugin, and the lib itself can go away; I think that's what tvoss did, so the .deb might look different in comparison
<pitti> kalikiana_: how do you usually manually test new versions? install it on the device and run something?
<pitti> (what's that something)
<sil2100> kgunn: the other things I wanted to poke about are some release-critical bugs that need fixing/reviewing:
<sil2100> kgunn: bugs #1253810 and #1258655 - could you prioritize them in the meantime? We would be happy release-wise then ;)
<ubot5> bug 1258655 in Unity 8 "Abort when blanking/unblanking screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258655
<ubot5> bug 1253810 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messages in Incoming not always display the correct date and content" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253810
<sil2100> kgunn: sorry for poking you about those, but we want to make sure we can release unity8 pretty soon!
<barry> mandel: ping.  wondering if you have a few minutes to chat about udm
<mandel> barry, I do just before EOD, lets do it!
<dholbach> barry, looks like system-image is still not landed on an image?
<kgunn> sil2100: we are landing something asap on 1253810 (the msg one)
<barry> dholbach: oh, trust me i know
<kalikiana_> pitti: I test-built the cmake branch and it dropped the .so for the lib so I think that's fine – I test by pressing buttons in the ui toolkit gallery, or any app really
<kalikiana_> all standard buttons use feedback out of the box
<kgunn> sil2100: and on the blanking one 1258655...i'm asking someone on mir team to look at today high priority...however i want to caution...it could end up leading
<kgunn> to some other component
<kgunn> possibly worst case....the android hwc is flaky
<didrocks> davmor2: was out for a run, image #57 please :)
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries
<sil2100> kgunn: ouch, ok - but good if you guys have it on your radars
<kgunn> sil2100: for sure
<pmcgowan> didrocks, has the new system updates 2.0 stuff landed yet?
<pmcgowan> assuming not
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I still see it in trusty-proposed, I guess barry knows the detail
<barry> oh, i know all about it.  the dep 8 tests refuse to complete successfully, for unknown reasons.  i.e. the *exactly same tests* succeed locally in-tree, and during package build time (otherwise it would ftbfs).  it's just autopkgtests which fail.  we're trying to figure it out now :(
<barry> thus the package builds but can't migrate from -proposed
<pmcgowan> I see
<mardy> kenvandine, cwayne: no, it's not ready to be merged until bug 1245903 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1245903 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts applications need a couple of more D-Bus interfaces" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245903
<cwayne> jdstrand: any update on that? ^
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, I am working on touch image tests now for apparmor-ubuntu-easyprof and once I have that I will upload the fix for that bug
<cwayne> jdstrand: awesome, thanks!
<jdstrand> cwayne, mardy: I worked on that a bit yesterday and it is my top priority atm. I'm sorry that I have been blocking you-- I knew you wanted the fix but I didn't know other stuff was blocked on it
<jdstrand> (I apologized to mardy earlier, but I feel bad)
<cwayne> jdstrand: no need to feel bad!  I know we're all busy :)
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, great
<cwayne> anyone know when qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is going to land? i added a template and got it merged to trunk but it doesnt seem to have landed yet
<pmcgowan> cwayne, everything is held until image promotion
<cwayne> pmcgowan: i thought that was just for stuff in the touch image?
<pmcgowan> oh good point
<pmcgowan> cwayne, then I dont know
<popey> cwayne: kenvandine or didrocks can probably help there
<didrocks> yeah, if it's not in the image, it's good to get a landing ask for it
<didrocks> cwayne: I don't see one for it though
<cwayne> didrocks: ah, alright thanks.  no huge hurry, was just curious since I didn't know how stuff not in the touch image was being handled
<didrocks> cwayne: it still needs a landing ask, and be tested first, can you get one requested?
<cwayne> didrocks: sure can
<didrocks> cwayne: if so, I'll add it to tomorrow morning landings
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> anyone know the best way to get the screen size on the device?  Looking at adding a "Best fit" option for background setting and want to reliably figure out the size and aspect
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^
<kenvandine> page.{width,height} probably works
<kenvandine> just not sure if there are cases it wouldn't
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I've just updated to 57, I completely cleared out /var/crash and rebooted, _usr_bin_mediascanner-service.32011.crash  media scanner is currently using  anywhere from 3%-81.3% of the cpu I'm assuming this is why it's laggy today on maguro :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I wonder if its in some bad loop
<pmcgowan> davmor2, seemed to me some of your sample files made it go haywire
<davmor2> pmcgowan: could be, the music is just mp3 from u1 music
<popey> i played some videos on #57 on mako
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so I'm assuming it is the videos, let me remove them reboot and see what happens then
<popey> some play, some won't.
<davmor2> popey: down to codecs
<popey> same codec
<popey> seems quite odd
<davmor2> popey: it hates you then
<popey> expected
<popey>  2143 phablet   20   0  708.2m 329.5m 201.0m S 91.6 17.6  15:21.79 unity8
<randomcpp> :O the lastest ubuntu-touch image is awesome!
<davmor2> hmm mtp still kicks adb user off
<davmor2> popey: one of the videos that you have on the device, if you delete it does it still show  on the device?
<popey> davmor2: how are you deleting it?
<davmor2> popey: via mtp
<popey> does delete work via mtp?
<popey> oh no, my bad
<davmor2> popey: it deleted them
<FuLgOrE> hello. last week I saw an email about a 4.4 rebase ("If I'm right, they've planned a 4.4 rebase..."). could you please tell me more about that. Is that true, how is the status?
<popey> nautilus is just being its usual pile of dogshit
<davmor2> haha
<popey> you know, not recognising the DELETE key as DELETE
<popey> ffs GNOME
<popey> FuLgOrE: you probably want to talk to rsalveti or janimo` I think
<davmor2> popey: next you'll be expecting it to make you coffee and wipe your fevered brow
<popey> davmor2: no, i still see the video in the home scope
<popey> and video scope
<janimo`> FuLgOrE, the phablet patches are partially ported to 4.4 but Unity8 does not show anything yet on the Nexus 4 device I used
<davmor2> popey: beat me to it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: what triggers mediascanner to look for new media or the lack there of?
<janimo`> FuLgOrE, still you can try it yourself
<rsalveti> yeah, we're starting the 4.4 work, should hopefully have something more useful til end of next week
<janimo`> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05113.html
<janimo`> FuLgOrE, just use phablet-4.4.1_r1
<cwayne> rsalveti: will that include hammerhead images? or is that still farther off
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not sure if it gets a signal or just periodically scans,
<FuLgOrE> janimo`: Thanks for the information
<pmcgowan> mhr3, would know maybe?
<mhr3> pmcgowan, know what?
<rsalveti> cwayne: that's our goal as well
<davmor2> mhr3: what triggers mediascanner to look for new media or the lack there of?
<pmcgowan> mhr3, when does mediascanner find new stuff
<Laney> dear people who know about autopilot
<FuLgOrE> janimo`: I would like to try it on my Nexus 5 as soon as it supports the basic functions (phone, sms) :)
<Laney> is it legitimate to use mocks during autopilot tests?
<janimo`> FuLgOrE, no sooner than mid-January I'd say
<cwayne> rsalveti: that would make me so happy.  i can't wait to see ubuntu on this n5 :P
<mhr3> davmor2, it installs inotifies on the dirs in home
<davmor2> mhr3: I had 7 videos in place on the device via mtp it found them no problems when I added them, I then removed them but the scopes say that the videos are still in place
<rsalveti> cwayne: yeah :-)
<mhr3> davmor2, yea, it's racy on removes, known
<davmor2> mhr3: is there a bug for that do you know?
<mhr3> davmor2, stop mediascanner && rm -rf ~/.cache/mediascanner
<FuLgOrE> janimo`, mid January sounds great. I just bought that Nexus 5 for Ubuntu Touch. This is just a second phone. If the basic functions work I could try it out and give some bug reports (if I see bugs). I'm not a developer but I would hope to support in that way
<mhr3> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1238017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238017 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Media removals aren't detected sometimes" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> mhr3: thanks
<popey> mhr3: should there be a "start mediascanner" in there too? ☻
<janimo`> FuLgOrE, I am sure it will be announced on the ubuntu-phone mailing list when ready :)
<mhr3> popey, indeed, ftfm thx ;)
<sergiusens> Laney, there's #ubuntu-autopilot for specifics; if you use mocks, use them carefully if you are doing click as well
<mhall119> didrocks: your landing email mentions tests on mako and maguro, are we tracking tests on the tablets too?
<Laney> sergiusens: no click, looking at ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> thanks for the pointer, will follow up tomorrow
<FuLgOrE> janimo`, thats great, I will participate :)
<sergiusens> Laney, np; you could do anything really; just be careful of the target environment's limitations :-)
<popey> mhr3: that made no difference, do I need to kill unity too?
<Laney> sergiusens: I thought it might be illegitimate due to not really testing the real environment
<davmor2> popey: I can't make it stop
<Laney> but it'll be good for us to be able to various battery configurations and logind stuff, and so on
<popey> davmor2: you must be phablet
<mhr3> popey, kill the scope + re-search
<popey> I'm not searching, its the carosel
<sergiusens> Laney, well; depends on what you mock
<davmor2> popey: yeap I did su - phablet is that not enough?
<popey> no
<popey> never do that ☻
<popey> "sudo -u phablet -i"
<popey> write that on a post-it and attach it to your forehead
<mhall119> sudo -iu phablet, save 2 characters
<Laney> It'll be things like reporting one or zero batteries & different charge levels
<Laney> Will need to think about it more, thanks for the initial hint
<davmor2> popey: but then I can't read it
<popey> sudo -ui phablet and make it sound nicer
 * Laney has to go, see you
<popey> is it known that the media player doesn't suppress the screensaver?
<popey> s/screensaver/blanking/
<davmor2> popey: reboot clears them for me
<popey> yeah, killed the scope
<davmor2> oh and no mediascanner has found the artwork for my music better :)
<didrocks> mhall119: not yet
<didrocks> mhall119: this is coming when the infra will test on those and we get better quality
<popey> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner
<popey> \o/
<beuno> :)
<blaroche> nice
<cwayne> popey: shit just got real.
<popey> Yes. Yes it did.
<popey> Pressure++
<cwayne> popey: no worries, we in PES thrive on pressure :)
<popey> ☻
<FuLgOrE> nice :)
<FuLgOrE> "So how will Ubuntu Touch make it to the big leagues? Partnerships with those who offer services -- partnerships with companies like LinkedIn, Baidu, Facebook, Evernote, and Pinterest is one way. Those with online services see Android as a vehicle to drive people to Google services, and they're looking to back an alternative that will give them top billing, Shuttleworth said."
<FuLgOrE> Baidu is p.r.chinese
<FuLgOrE> they try to block all google services except google.translate as good as possible
<FuLgOrE> ;)
<FuLgOrE> they = chinese government
<FuLgOrE> so china will be a nice market for ubuntu touch, I guess
<FuLgOrE> but I hope that the chinese government (or National University of Defene Technology) does not decrease the "freedom" of ubuntu touch in china
<FuLgOrE> we will see
<FuLgOrE> -Defene+Defense
<slangasek> NUDT's engagement around UbuntuKylin suggests that they do have some concept of the importance of Ubuntu's principles
<FuLgOrE> did anybody ever think about using something like vmware or virtualbox (with android or a second ubuntu touch) on ubuntu touch? I think it would be great to use some apps those we would not trust in a virtual machine.
<dobey> the system is designed for sandboxed/contained apps
<dobey> if you don't trust an app, don't install it :)
<FuLgOrE> sandbox sounds good
<FuLgOrE> I just imaging this situation: I would like to install a nice messenger but I want to prevent it to check my phone book, my messages and so on
<cwayne> then what would the point of it be?
<FuLgOrE> the point would be to put it in a sandbox/vm/whatever and let it only get what it needs ;)
<FuLgOrE> internet for example
<FuLgOrE> no access to my personal things
<beuno> FuLgOrE, http://askubuntu.com/questions/337969/what-are-click-packages
<kenvandine> FuLgOrE, ubuntu touch apps are confined, they can only access their own data
<mhall119> FuLgOrE: as long as the app doesn't request access to those things, it can't get them
<mhall119> however, there isn't currently a way to see what the app requests
<mhall119> ralsina: beuno: is adding the apparmor profile info something planned for the click scope?
<kenvandine> well, in order to get the data from them they need to use the content-hub for exchange
<mhall119> right, so there are 2 options for an app that wants to access that data:
<mhall119> 1) Request it in the click package meta-data, which will give it access any time
<ralsina> mhall119: the requested permissions come from the package itself and are passed onto the click installer which sets them accordingly
<mhall119> 2) Request is only when needed, using the content-hub, which requires the user's permission every time
<ralsina> mhall119: AFAIK the design guidance was that we would not prompt the user to approve those permissions
<beuno> well, we will for content-y stuff
<kenvandine> it's not approving permissions necessarily
<syfhvbgos7> 7> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<syfhvbgos7> <syfhvbgos7
<mhall119> ralsina: shouldn't we at least inform the user of what permissions an app will have before installing it?
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<syfhvbgos7>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<kenvandine> it's just accessing the data via the app that owns it
<beuno> we won't allow unsafe permissions in the manifest as that information isn't shown to users
<mhall119> beuno: define "unsafe"
<mhall119> what is safe and reasonable for one app, might not be for another app
<beuno> mhall119, all your photos, all your contacts, all your videos
<beuno> yes, which is why those things will go through the content hub
<jalcine> but why would that be provided as a permission if it's unsafe?
<mhall119> jalcine: it's not a permission allowed by default, is what he means
<jalcine> ahh sorry
<mhall119> apps that want those permissions need additional review and approval
<jalcine> +1 for that, only Apple's App store does that
<beuno> yes, by users, in context
<mhall119> beuno: but wouldn't it make sense to let a user know if the calculator app they are downloading is requesting internet access?
<mhall119> even if internet is considered safe to allow without additional review?
<beuno> mhall119, this was discussed quite a bit, I'd need to dig up the thread
<mhall119> beuno: don't worry with it, I'll dig it up if I need more info
<mhall119> as long as it was discussed, I assume smarter people than I came to a reasonable conclusion
<beuno> mhall119, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2013-July/thread.html
<beuno> "Privacy features in Touch (cyanogenmod)?"
<beuno> the thread seems a bit broken in the archive though
<sergiusens> mhall119, beuno https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/TrustStoreAndSessions
<jdstrand> mhall119 (and beuno and ralsina): aiui, the perms should not be displayed, esp as part of an install dialog. the permissions that an app has are considered safe
<sergiusens> a missed it by a bit
<beuno> correct
<beuno> which is why anything else like accessing photos
<jdstrand> mhall119 (and beuno and ralsina): if the perm gives additional access, then we use trusted helpers, which the user guides via contextual prompting
<beuno> is not a permission, but a...
<beuno> yes
<beuno> that
<beuno> :)
<jdstrand> some may seem like a security dialog (The caluculator wants to access location), but others just look like an integrated system-- prompt the user for the picture to upload
<jdstrand> if people are curious about an app's permissions, they can look at the security manifests on the system, or install permy which will do that for you
<davmor2> kenvandine: you know in friends when there are no accounts is there away you could add a link for "add an account" that goes to the accounts page like trying to install an app without a U1 account set up?
<kenvandine> davmor2, yes... yes there is
<kenvandine> davmor2, and we have a branch that implements it :)
<kenvandine> but it depends on a branch of signon-ui that can't be merged yet
<kenvandine> davmor2, so it's coming :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: stop reading my mind for bug reports already damn you ;)
<cwayne> speaking of which, i think we should have a 'choose online account' component in the sdk
<lops> hey, I have a lame 100€ phone. Is there an app I can install to convert it into a nexus?
<davmor2> kenvandine: that's great then :)
<popey> yes, the app is called "paypal" ☻
<lops> ok i'll check it out thanks
<bkc_> lops: lol
<lops> it worked. thanks popey
<mterry> ricmm, poke about libhybris
<mardy> jdstrand: don't worry, nothing bad happened :-)
<trojanvirus> ARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as dlx ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device monica@monica-HP-Pavilion-dv4-Notebook-PC:~$ adb devices List of devices attached  FA36JS501329	device
<popey> trojanvirus: hi, what device are you flashing?
<user82> congratulations to all devs/canoncal for the hardware contract!
<mhall119> thanks user82
<mhall119> couldn't have done it without all the community involvement
<timp> I just see it on omgubuntu now. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
<timp> that's so cool :)
<ricmm> mterry: hey, sorry not done yet, lemme look at that
<josh___> run adb reboot-bootloaderrun adb reboot-bootloader ..... anyone know whats going on with this
<josh___> wrong line one sec
<josh___> WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as dlx ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<bkc_> josh___: what device is it?
<josh___> htc droid dna
<bkc_> so HTC Butterfly?
<josh___> jellly bean
<josh___> jelly bean
<bkc_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/dlx <-- that one?
<josh___> yes
<bkc_> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/dna/dna.txt <-- that's how to install UbuntuTouch on it
<bkc_> phablet-flash isn't compatable with it
<rsalveti> no, that's a really old port unfortunately
<josh___> ok
<rsalveti> I'm trying to find time to update it again
<rsalveti> hopefully before the end of this year still
<josh___> now sideload is
<bkc_> rsalveti: ooh, didn't see you were in here ;)
<bkc_> stupid virtualbox! forward the damn usb-port already!
<josh___> where do i down the right image
<josh___> how do i get sideload to find it
<randomcpp> in which irc channel can I find a ubuntu packager?
<bkc_> randomcpp: #ubuntu? :/
<popey> randomcpp: can you be more specific?
<randomcpp> popey, I need to ask if vim (7.4.052) on trusty will be updated soon (there's a bug that make vim crashes when completion menu is triggered) or I need to post a bug report first
<popey> is there an upstream bug?
<randomcpp> it's already fixed upstream
<randomcpp> in later patches
<randomcpp> not sure which one though
<randomcpp> 7.4.72 <--
<popey> randomcpp: adam conrad maintains it it seems
<popey> (infinity on irc)
<popey> so maybe poke him gently
<randomcpp> ok thank you :)
<lops> guys, do i need to tell my manifest that I want to read files?
<popey> lops: what's the app?
<lops> manifest, well, probably the other JSON
<lops> and app I'm making from scratch for college, why?
<lops> where can I read about policies?
<lops> or am I free to read anything from my .cache dir
<randomcpp> lops -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<lops> so i don't need perms to access .cache/appname. that's the app's "own data"
<lops> k thanks guys
<xperia> hi all. i was able to build several smartphone images with openembedded/angstrom environment and would like to have for this images also ubuntu touch as a gui option beside gpe/qt/webos and so on. my question is how can i build ubuntu touch for a normal linux system and avoid all that android cyanogenmod stuuf?
<xperia> is it not possible to fetch the ubuntu touch sources, compile them and copy to the rootfs so they can be booted by the bash script?
<justsueme> hey
<justsueme> anyone own a samsung galaxy s4 ?
<justsueme> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2564187
<justsueme> ubuntu touch port made ;)
<josh___> this is so hard .... i dont get it needa break
<josh___> ok back
<josh___> now i dont get sideload and how it works can someone explain to me how i load the sildload its just comes up <filename>
 * lops hugs josh___
<justsueme> adb sideload update.zip
<justsueme> basicly the same as if u flashed zip in recovery
<josh___> but but i push the install zip from sideload it says ... now send package you want to apply to the device with "adb sideload <filename>"
<lops> why do the apps in UT disappear from the dash when I dont have internet conenction?
<justsueme> they arent apps
<justsueme> they are prob suggested apps
<lops> my own app disappears
<lops> it's disappearing and reappearing like crazy now TT__TT .. ubuntu.. ubuntu stop. STAHP. i need to work.
<justsueme> o.O lol
<lops> like, every few seconds. it never did this before
<lops> ok, i think it was because my Internet wenk bonkers for a minute there :I
<lops> now the internet is fine, and so is the tablet
<justsueme> i need figure out how to start gsm service ;/
<justsueme> i wanna be abe to make texts lol
<daker> can someone please help me debug this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6553674/ :( ?
<justsueme> unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission non accordée.
<justsueme> permission error
<daker> ya i know, but what causing that and why ? it was working before
<justsueme> folder permissions ok ?  u logged in as right user ?
<daker> justsueme: no it's apparmor :(
<justsueme> oo i see
<daker> bug 1218655
<ubot5> bug 1218655 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "Confinement too strict for playing http URLs in QMediaPlayer" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218655
<justsueme> This bug was fixed in the package apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu - 1.0.28
<daker> justsueme: well i am using r57
<daker> jdstrand: help!
<justsueme> ok im off to try gain some sound to my port lol
<lops> guys, if I want to show iamges in my app, where do they go? in runtime i dont have access to /opt which is where the images landed
<joe_b> I just wanted to stop by to say congratulations on the news that a phone will be released running Ubuntu touch.
<justsueme> lops: can you not just logino root and move images or if app seeks them chmod them so all can use..
<lops> aha i can do that. but that's cheating. but yeah, i'm totally going to do that.
<lops> i dont know if just changing the permissions is enough for an app to load the graphics from any dir
<lops> oO
<daker> lops: apparmor will block you
<lops> daker, exactly
<lops> but since my teacher never programmed for ubuntu, i won't bother with that right now
<josh____> htc droid dna install info  lost the website you sent me earlyer
<cwayne> lops: i think you need the content hub
<lops> hm, is that more for loading Pictures etc? I'm just loading icons
<lops> I just noticed that my app DOES load icons for the toolbar! But the icon in my ListView are not loading.
<cwayne> lops: what icons are you trying to load?
<cwayne> sorry if i'm just showing up late and you've already explained it :)
<lops> cwayne, nope i didn't. I'm loading two PNGs with up and down arrows. It's a stock thingy app
<cwayne> lops: where do those pngs live?
<lops> <app location>/qml/graphics/<here>
<lops> cwayne, ^
<lops> in /opt
<cwayne> lops: you can do relative paths, just do like iconSource: Qt.resolvedUrl("../graphics/whatever.png")
<cwayne> (that's assuming your qml lives in <app location>/qml
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-11
<lops> yes, i know i can because i jsut noticed i was doing that for the toolbar icons. i guess the reason the arrows dont appear in the listview is something else!
<lops> but thx cwayne :)
<cwayne> doh, sorry
<justsueme> s4 i9505 only has sound with headphones
<grub> hello i am not a dev. but I'm wondering how the development of ubuntu os for phones is going. i see that i can install it on a ranch of devices but I'm wondering how long (in everyones on respective approximate opinion) until it is a viable replacement for something like android os?
<justsueme> when u port and get mobile data sound camera wifi video playback and sdcard mounted   then thats an instant switch for me regardless of bugs
<justsueme> speaking of which, anyone know how to mount a physical SDCARD .  i cant work out what device device it is :P
<lops> grub, i'd say a fair bit. In a year, ubutu touch will be pretty mature, i'd say.
<lops> but we can't forget that android has been around for a while now.
<grub> totally
<grub> lops, how is the desktop experience running ubuntu on an "android" phone like a nexus 4 compare to ubuntu running on a laptop?
<grub> is that 'side' of it fully functional or is  there still a lot to be done as well?
<lops> what do you mean, desktop experience on a phone? i'm probably not the best guy to answer that though
<justsueme> atm i have 4 choices. ubuntu-touch or android on my samsung galaxy s4 ,  android on my atrix 4g with desktop via webtop ,  or  use a desktop/laptop   :P
<grub> lops my understanding of this system is that when you dock the phone to a monitor/keyboard you get full ubuntu unity running on the phones hardware. and when it is undocked you are using the ubuntu touch phone interface. am i incorrect?
<lops> is there some problem with SingleValue/MUltipleValue displaying icons?
<justsueme> im going to plug my ubuntu touch into the tv .....
<lops> grub, yes, but i've no idea how's that going TBH
<grub> ok thx
<cwayne> grub: the convergence stuff (i.e. docking it and using it as a desktop) is targeted for later
<grub> cwayne, so it hasn't been added yet? that feature does not work?
<cwayne> grub: correct, not yet
<lops> it works.. in your heart
<cwayne> well it works as ufa :)
<grub> cwayne, how about "ubuntu for android"? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<grub> is that still a thing? is it a separate thing?
<cwayne> grub: it's not been released
<cwayne> yeah, it's a separate thing
<grub> ah ok
<justsueme> i tried to dock it with mhl  , but just ablack screen (its recognised tho
<grub> so is the ubuntu touch software still the save underlying software as the ubuntu running on my comp? just with a different UI?
<grub> or is that "the goal"?
<lops> right now, ubuntu on the desktop is still "becoming like" ubutu touch
<lops> because by default Ubuntu doesn't bring Mir
<lops> the desktop environment isn't the same
<cwayne> grub: it's the goal, but there's a fair amount of it accomplished already (iirc the indicators are completely the same on both already)
<lops> btw cwayne, how can i get informed on how to help?
<cwayne> that sounds like a mhall119 question :)
<grub> so lops, when 14.10 is released the will be the same software?
<lops> from what i know, no.
<lops> is Trusty even shipping with Mir?
<lops> that news piece today, about a new vendor interested in producing an ubuntu phone.. that sounded as vague as usual xD
<grub> lops, according to wiki
<grub> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_14.10
<popey> Yes, goal is 14.10 for full convergence
<popey> i.e. unity 8 on phone, tablet, pc, tv, fridge, toaster...
<lops> oh sorry, I read 14.04. my bad
<lops> aha! i found the secret of the icons xDD
<grub> so april. cool!
<grub> oh nvm
<lops> 14.1 is october
<lops> xD
<lops> I don't know  if this is a bug, bufor some reason when I use the property "iconsource" in a SingleValue, it works on the PC but not on the tablet
<grub> so is ubuntu touch basically what 14.10 is gonna be. or am i way off?
<lops> but if I use the property "icon" it works on both sides
<cwayne> grub: the desktop will *look* similar to how it does today, but the underlying software will be unity8
<lops> god, I didn't want it to look like UPhone
<lops> what is this, windows?
<lops> i think ubuntu for phones looks gorgeous, but definitely not made for PCs :P
<grub> cwayne, so unity 8 is currently running on ubuntu touch and will be in ubuntu 14.10?
<cwayne> grub: yep
<grub> when 14.10 is released will i be able to use the same distro file to install ubuntu 14.1 on my phone and desktop?
<mhall119> cwayne: what questions am I asking?
<cwayne> mhall119: um i think it was how to get involved with unity
<grub> cwayne do you know the answer to my last question ^?
<cwayne> grub: no, as the desktop images are released as .iso's while the phone images are not
<mhall119> cwayne: who was asking?
<lops> mhall119, i was asking about how to help, as a dev, with ubuntu
<lops> and he said I better ask you
<mhall119> lops: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ has instructions for helping with Unity 8 (the phone/tablet shell)
<lops> thx :P
<mhall119> right now you need to be on 14.04/trust to build it, but someone should be fixing that in the next day or two and I'll update the instructions on the above page when that's done
<lops> i wasn't thinking of doing any of that in the next day or two, so im fine with that!
<anarchiiee> hi all, are there anyone to help me to port ubuntu to optimus g e975 ? which is not on ubuntu touch phones list.
<jdstrand> daker: help with https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218655?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1218655 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "Confinement too strict for playing http URLs in QMediaPlayer" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jdstrand> daker: I see your comment #6. can you file a new bug?
<jdstrand> /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io.TJ3229 is not the correct path though, so it is something in the stack, not an apparmor policy issue
<jdstrand> daker: if you can figure out what is creating the /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io.TJ3229 file, please add it to the bug
<RobbyF> how can i flash the latest image?
<RobbyF> 56 or 57
<Guest12176> So i noticed that android 4.4 is now running SELinux as "Enforced" does this have anything to do with problems of getting Ubuntu Touch to work with the Nexus 7 2013 Flo ?
<RobbyF> i know that 4.4 causes issues for sure
<gh0strider> RobbyF: ya i bet...i really hope they can make some progress for the Nexus 7
<derpderp> Hey guys, quick question. I want to install ubuntu touch, but I don't have ubuntu. (I'm on a mac right now)
<derpderp> Is there anything that the phablet tools do, that I can't do with adb already?
<RAOF> derpderp: I don't think so, no. You should be able to do all the steps manually. I'm not sure what all the steps *are*, though ;)
<derpderp> RAOF: Interesting, there is this one line that says" To bootstrap on the devel channel or reinstall afresh (wiping everything) the recommended command is: ... "
<derpderp> RAOF: `phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap`
<derpderp> I've tried to be a bit cheeky and do the rest of the stuff, i.e. flash the images with fastboot but my device doesn't work with that
<derpderp> and the previous command is the only thing I didn't try
<derpderp> Installing Ubuntu just to do this feels like a pain tbh.
<cwayne> should be possible to run phablet-flash in osx, it's just python
<derpderp> cwayne: Now that I didn't know!
<derpderp> cwayne: Just build the python modules and seems to be working, thanks :)
<cwayne> derpderp: np! glad to hear it's working out for ya
<derpderp> cwayne: Turns out I need to have a working android installation first to run phablet-flash
<derpderp> cwayne: derp, apparently I didn't need phablet tools after all
<derpderp> i just needed to flash the last zip file before trying it
<derpderp> it's booted up now
<fajifazeel> hi
<fajifazeel> can anyone help me out ...  is there any installatoin guide for ubuntu Samsung Note 2 LTE
<tvoss> pitti, ping
<dholbach> good morning
<aquarius> popey, question: I stepped off the OTA updates train (temporarily) at the weekend, as you know. However, if I go into Update Manager it just says "No updates found". Shouldn't it say "ALERT ALERT you don't get any updates, you filthy hacker; you turned that off" in big red writing or something?
<popey> aquarius: do you mean update manager or do you mean system updates? update manager is for click apps which will still work, it's system updates (in system settings -> updates) that wont work
<popey> aquarius: also, I tested getting back on the Read-Only train last night using the two lines on the wiki, works perfectly
<aquarius> popey, oops, sorry, I meant system updates.
<aquarius> popey, personally I think that they ought to be one app, which is why I always get confused :)
<aquarius> system updats says "no software update available", and indeed there probably isn't, but surely it ought to tell me that I'm in "you don't get updates any more" mode?
<popey> aquarius: i think update manager might be going away
<aquarius> cool. :)
<aquarius> I shall file a bug saying "hey, system updates ought to tell me if I'm in 'developer mode'".
<popey> i agree though
<popey> yes
<popey> well
<popey> the other option is it gives you the opportunity to flip out of rw mode
<popey> i wouldn't want an option to go into rw mode on the device though
<aquarius> agreed
<aquarius> well, agreed *ish*
<aquarius> it depends what rw mode will let you do.
<aquarius> if rw mode is required to, for example, install third-party packages from places other than the app store (that is: it's like Android's "allow installation of downloaded apks") then I do think it should be on the device, but it can happily be somewhere very hidden -- android makes you tap seven times  on the software version in the system settings screen to enter developer mode, or something equally obscure.
<aquarius> if rw mode is *not* required for that, then rw mode is only useful if you already have a laptop with adb and etc etc, so requiring that laptop with adb etc etc in order to turn on rw mode is reasonable.
<popey> yeah
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1259865 filed. :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259865 in Ubuntu system image "System updates app does not inform me if I have switched device to "developer mode"" [Undecided,New]
 * aquarius dos the wiki lines to get out of developer mode again
<popey> thanks aquarius
<aquarius> shame because now I lose my lovely numbers on the keyboard :)
<aquarius> question. The N4 seems to be way, way quieter than the iPhone when playing music. Is that just the hardware, or is that something to do with Ubuntu? I never tried it under Android.
<popey> aquarius: there's a new image available now too
<popey> yes it's hardware
<popey> the speaker on the n4 is terrible
<popey> same for the camera
<popey> and gps
<aquarius> ah, ok, will not file a bug about that then :)
<popey> and touch screen
<popey> etc etc
<aquarius> also it's too big ;)
<popey> +1
<popey> micro usb
<popey> etc
<aquarius> I'm fine with microusb.
<popey> It's fine to be wrong aquarius
<aquarius> I'd like to see All New USB which works both ways up, of course
<popey> indeed
<aquarius> but I think "oh no I've lost my cable, oh look here are fifty others in my cupboard" is such a massive benefit that plugging it in the wrong way up most of the time and being annoyed by it does not supersede that.
<aquarius> as opposed to how my iphone cable has frayed and I had to spend a tenner on a new one.
<aquarius> (note: could have bought that play-doh stuff: decided not to.)
<sasi> Hi can anyone help me in porting ubutntu-touch
<aquarius> tmoenicke, I poked https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntu-keyboard/numbers-on-top-row/+merge/198253 so that it has a commit message, which jenkins complained about... but I am not expecting that branch to be merged as it is. It's there so you guys can comment on it.
<sasi> i have been trying to port Ubuntu-touch on EVK i cant able to understand few steps mentioned in the porting guide reg. phablet-dev-bootstrap
<tmoenicke> aquarius: i was trying to get approval or opinion from design reg. the numbers in the first row, no result yet
<aquarius> cool
<aquarius> tmoenicke, I'd be happy to contribute to that discussion if it would help :)
<tmoenicke> ok cool, thx
<user82> lol popey. i am good with hte n4
<or3nzo> When do you guys think there'll be a 2013 nexus 7 release?
<davmor2> didrocks: 58 is playing up on maguro
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll give you more in a second
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks! ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: any time I try closing an app it seems to lock up now I'm at my computer I can plug it in an hopefully see what is happening
<popey> or3nzo: January at least I imagine.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, keep us posted :)
<or3nzo> popey: Thanks.
<davmor2> didrocks: I see a _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash  but I don't know if that is old or new so I'll clear everything down and reboot the phone and see if it still happens
<didrocks> ok
<or3nzo> ++
<davmor2> didrocks: oh now it works perfectly so I don't know if it was just a lock up post upgrade
<didrocks> davmor2: interesting, keep us posted!
<popey> davmor2: should look at the date/time of the .crash file?
<daker> jdstrand: file against what ?
<davmor2> seb128: the accounts panel for settings should it be a separate app?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> separate windows at least
<seb128> mardy, ^ right?
<seb128> (I didn't follow much but I think mardy said that was required to work as designed)
<davmor2> seb128, mardy: this is show an empty icon in the launcher like it is a full blown app rather than part of settings, I'll grab an image
<seb128> is that new?
<seb128> there is some hackery to do there I guess for Mir to consider them the same thing
<seb128> but really you want mardy to get the details
<davmor2> seb128: not sure it's just the first time I noticed I guess this is what happens when you dedicate time to finding issues :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I never paid attention to that either
<seb128> I usually add an account and focus on that
<seb128> so I don't pay attention to the launcher
<davmor2> seb128, mardy: http://ubuntuone.com/4sh60dwAc6Bq85S7SnjCp9
<Laney> yeah he needs some work to make them fully appear as the same application
<Laney> it's known
<davmor2> Laney: thanks dude
<popey> Ubuntu One
<popey> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<popey> bah
<davmor2> Laney: hows the new chair now you've had some time to break it in
<Laney> yeah very satisfactory thanks
<popey> now it's working, with the image appearing like a jpg over dialup in 1995
<davmor2> popey: I know it's not great
<Laney> yeah it's not the fastest
 * Laney needs to stop saying yeah
<davmor2> Laney: Yeah
<mardy> davmor2: hi! Yes, it's a separate process, it's been like this since a few weeks
<mardy> davmor2: ideally it shouldn't appear as a separate window though; see bug 1230091
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<davmor2> mardy: perfect thanks
<askar> i have n8000 , Audio not work and there another problem that hang in the boot in the logo screen for samsung , any idea ?
<davmor2> askar: the boot hang isn't a hang it's just there is no pretty boot image currently.  Audio I can't help you with though
<mardy> gatox: sorry, let's continue here
<gatox> mardy, ok.... i'll take a look into that now
<davmor2> popey: if you disconnect from your wifi from the indicator (note only your wifi not disable the wireless connection) and run a couple of test on 3g and then try to enable your connection again can you?
<popey> davmor2: i did test that exact scenario, yes
<davmor2> popey: mine keeps asking for the password
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-11-122508.png
<popey> mine does not ^^ just re-activated wifi and it reconnected
<popey> oh, duff screenshot
<mardy> gatox: incidentally, I don't think you need the copy constructor and assignment operator for DownloadStruct; the default ones should be OK
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-11-122654.png there we go
<gatox> mardy, those files are actually being copied from the download manager.... they should be there until the download manager provides that as a lib (already work in progress)
<davmor2> popey: You and your fancypants screenshots
<gatox> mardy, that's why i'm not sure about changing that
<gatox> mardy, what do you think?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey, did you see my answer? (I think the failure of webbrowser app on image 57 can be an interesting case)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yes, I’m on it
<gatox> mardy, did you read my comment?
<mardy> gatox: I see. Well, that means that we can skip reviewing the CPP parts, or would you like them to still be reviewed?
<gatox> mardy, everything under download.... doesn't make much sense to review them actually.. you can take that as a lib (it will be in the near future), and has been already reviewed in other projects
<mardy> gatox: OK, that makes it much easier :-)
<gatox> mardy, that same code is in the update manager and unity... and it's part of udm
<gatox> mardy, let me know if any other fix is needed so we can move forward with this :D thanks!
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you have any idea of the reason for this failure ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4049/console seems like an AP internal problem
<seb128> gatox, can you comment on the merge proposal to list things that are a copy going away/don't need review?
<gatox> seb128, ack
<seb128> thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, thats more of a crash in the app
<om26er> its dying on start probably
<gatox> seb128, mardy i have added those comments in the description of the branch.... thx for the review
<nerochiaro> om26er: interesting it does that only on mako. i've triggered a re-run
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: Phone just locked up, no crash report but the phone is dead.  We had this before I think we lowered it to a possible fb glitch on maguro as the phone is running fine just the gfx are screwed
<mardy> gatox: what about download_tracker.cpp? Should we review that?
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, but it doesn't seem to be a showstopper for you, right?
<gatox> mardy, you could review that.... altought that come from click update manager and unity too
<mardy> gatox: OK. And those files under network, are they going to be moved to a library, or will they stay in ubuntu-system-settings?
<gatox> mardy, nono... under network will stay in system settings... the only thing that is being moved into a lib is the download folder
<davmor2> didrocks: No I think it's a randome glitch on maguro, fix is to reboot if you have no computer or sudo -u phablet -i then restart unity8 if you  do.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so no promotion blocker in your opinion for #58 or you still do some tests?
<davmor2> I'll wrtire a bug up for it with the temp work around
<davmor2> I still have some tests but it is looking good so far
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, keep me posted :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'm still pretty uncertain if AP is supposed to be able to interact with object properties that are not of basic QML types. I keep bumping into cases where I am sure the properties exist in the QML but they don't appear at all in the proxy objects that AP gives me
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: oSoMoN: ^ do you know anything about the above ?
<om26er> autopilot-qt issue perhaps
<nerochiaro> om26er: "issue" in what sense ? is it a limittation of the tool ? or is it a bug ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, bug.
<nerochiaro> om26er: has it been reported already somewhere I can refer to ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, I am not aware. I was just guessing :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: who can I ask to who's supposed to know this stuff ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, but I think it will make sense to report a bug with a test case
<om26er> nerochiaro, I would ask thomi as he is officially responsible for autopilot-qt
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I think only basic QML types are supported
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if in doubt, the source of autopilot-qt should give you a quick answer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if that's the case, is it legit adding properties that are of a basic type to objects for the sole purpose of being able to access them in tests ?
<jdstrand> daker: ideally, whatever is creating that file-- if you don't know what that is, I guess apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and we can try to find someone who knows and get it reassigned
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I guess it is, as long as it doesn’t clutter the code too much, and doesn’t add a performance hit
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll go that way then, and add a comment. the alternative is to get to that value in an extremely roundabout (and fragile i guess) way
<daker> jdstrand: perfect thanks!
<davmor2> didrocks: test completed everything looks good except the already known issues :)
<didrocks> davmor2: excellent thanks!
<coretracker> hi
<coretracker> Should i do anything if my device says Rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix
<mzanetti> oSoMoN, nerochiaro, om26er: Yeah, only basic types are supported. check line 202ff here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-qt/trunk/view/head:/driver/introspection.cpp
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: that’s what I thought, thanks for the confirmation
<mzanetti> oSoMoN, nerochiaro, om26er: This would be the place to add more if there's something missing which would work (note that you cannot marshall objects over DBus for various reasons)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ok, good to have a definitive answer, even though it makes things a bit harder. thanks
<justsueme> anyone able to help me get GSM working ?
<cwayne> bzoltan: hi, is it ok for me to add a landing ask for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu to get the webapp template released? or are we waiting for anything else to make it into trunk first?
<bzoltan> cwayne:  thanks for adding it to the landing ask
<didrocks> cwayne: oh, btw, it seems the touch_custom image doesn't have the same number than the touch one
<cwayne> didrocks: yeah, i've noticed that as well, i think like 2 touch images must have run before touch_custom was setup
<didrocks> cwayne: it's a little bit harder to check on the results for what's need releasing, can you try to get that fixed?
<cwayne> didrocks: absolutely, i'm on it
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<cwayne> stgraber: ping, was wondering if we could get the custom image build number synced with the regular touch image?
<justsueme> anyone able to help me get GSM working on my port?
<stgraber> cwayne: nope, you can't
<stgraber> cwayne: a new image will be published whenever the base image changes OR the custom tarball changes, so you very well may (and had) more builds than the standard proposed channel
<sil2100> kgunn: hello! Any news on those two bugs I poked about yesterday? Since I see the branch that was proposed on one of them got removed as it did not fix the issue?
<cwayne> stgraber: it seems the other way around actually, but fair point
<sil2100> kgunn: ah, and I also had a chat with the other guys about the one flaky test on maguro, and could you poke someone to try disabling it on maguro from the autopilot side? Or, if that not possible, skip the test in overall then
<stgraber> cwayne: well, you missed around a week and a half of images because the jenkins server wasn't reachable ;) I expect it to eventually catch up
<sil2100> kgunn: since we have a rule now that we cannot release a component if the tests aren't 'all green' without any re-runs
<cwayne> stgraber: ACK, thanks :)
<cwayne> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> cwayne: I can't ensure you I'm looking at the test results for touch_custom for any promoted images then
<didrocks> cwayne: as it's adding mapping complexity
<kgunn> sil2100: if a test is flaky on one particular piece of hw, but is reliable on another - i believe its unwise & ignores the value by turning that test off across the board. its easy for to define a process on the fly
<didrocks> cwayne: so better than you warned us if something bad happens I guess
<kgunn> but i would suggest that we place a requirement on the CI team to be able to turn tests off selectively
<kgunn> correct me if i have understand this incorrectly
<didrocks> kgunn: I think it's better that if you know your test can't run on maguro, you disabled it on maguro
<didrocks> AFAIK some other teams do that
<didrocks> shouldn't be the infra having that knowledge, but the test itself
<didrocks> ev: wdyt? ^
<stgraber> lool: wrt your e-mails, I expect the problem was the missing -k... I'll have to figure out how to sort out the resulting mess now
<kgunn> didrocks: this is a matter of ability to do so afaik
<stgraber> lool: I'll be taking system-image offline for a couple of hours to investigate, manually fix the indexes and re-publish the image properly
<didrocks> stgraber: we promoted image #58 in between
<didrocks> kgunn: you should be able to, I'm sure I saw that
<sil2100> kgunn: I guess it should be possible autopilot-wise
<kgunn> didrocks: to keep it straight you are saying we can have a test continue to run on mako, but turn it off on maguro
<sil2100> But I'm no longer super-up-to-date
<kgunn> ?
<didrocks> kgunn: right
<stgraber> didrocks: hmm, ok, still need to look at all the indexes to make sure we didn't get more problems... there's a known issue when not using -k (which hasn't been tracked done properly) and that may cause all deltas generated after that to be based on the wrong image
<didrocks> stgraber: ok ;)
<kgunn> didrocks: yeah, if we have the ability to do that, then that is great....can you point me to how ?
<didrocks> kgunn: well, I'm like you, I'll search though
<kgunn> maybe ev does know ? ^
<didrocks> kgunn: for instance, looking at the dashboard, I see  tests running for messaging-app on mako and 3 on maguro
<didrocks> kgunn: so, I apt-get source messaging-app…
<didrocks> opened tests/autopilot/messaging_app/tests/test_messaging.py
<didrocks> and I see: @skipIf(os.uname()[2].endswith("maguro"),
<didrocks>         "tests cause Unity crashes on maguro")
<didrocks> kgunn: ^
<stgraber> didrocks: looks like the deltas are right, but having version 33 in those channels is rather confusing. I'll remove both version 33 and 58 from all affect channels, then re-promote 58 and then do a cleanup run
<didrocks> stgraber: ok, will that puzzle users trying to upgrade in between?
<didrocks> (and people who already upgraded to wrong "33")
<stgraber> didrocks: that'd force anyone who's on 33 to full upgrade to 58, but in practice nobody should be at that version since it was pushed at the same time as 58
<stgraber> so I expect them to either already be on 58 or to be on 32
<didrocks> stgraber: well, it was pushed 6 hours before 58
<didrocks> but yeah, I think full upgrade is still ok
<kgunn> didrocks: thanks for the pointer
<didrocks> kgunn: yw! maybe worth a wiki page I guess :)
<justsueme> anyone able to help me get GSM working on my port?
<dholbach> barry, do you know why system-image is not landing?
<cwayne> didrocks: i understand the additional mapping is annoying, but i'll keep an eye out for it
<didrocks> cwayne: thanks
<pitti> didrocks: congrats! (double-strike today!)
<didrocks> heh ;) thanks pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: so autolanding can start again?
<pitti> (no no no, I'm not craving for process-cpp.. :) )
<didrocks> pitti: yeah ;) please add to the landing ask, I'll get it assigned in a couple of hours :)
<pitti> didrocks: last time I checked I still cannot write to it -- what's the URL again?
<didrocks> pitti: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<barry> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> barry, I guess I'm a bit lost :)
<barry> dholbach: the dep-8 tests are being notoriously flakey.  they are *the exact same tests* run during package build, and they are fine (otherwise you'd get ftbfs), but something about the autopkgtests environment just makes them *very* unhappy and i haven't figured out why yet.  :(
<pitti> tvoss: would you mind adding process-cpp to the landing sheet? I can't
<pitti> (and I'll watch you do it, as I don't know the details of what goes where)
<dholbach> barry, could somebody help with this?
<barry> dholbach: the problems seem to be in the u-d-m dbus service (mostly) so i've been trying to coordinate some debugging with mandel
<stgraber> didrocks, lool: index mangling done
<barry> e.g. my latest local run from a ppa version of si got three timeouts when trying to group download files.  those timeouts happen when the dbus reactor on the client side never hears any signals from udm.  it's almost as if the udm process dies or stops sending its dbus signals
<didrocks> stgraber: thanks! maybe require the -k option for now? ;)
<tvoss> pitti, sure, noted down
<dholbach> barry, ok gotcha
<tvoss> pitti, about to grab something to eat, will get to it after meal
<pitti> tvoss: thanks
<pitti> the day when this <censored> spreadsheet disappears will be a good day!
<barry> dholbach: anyway, i am very happy to accept help from someone with time and interest, but at this point about all i'm doing is trying to figure out the problem to get si landed. :/  what i really don't understand is what's so different about the adt environment that causes this to happen.  is it memory or other resource constraints?
<dholbach> barry, maybe pitti or jibel would have an idea
<pitti> barry: these machines have 64 GB RAM and truckloads of disk, I doubt it; but networking is rather limited, could that be it?
<pitti> barry: do you get these failures in a local VM as well?
<barry> pitti: hi.  i do get them when running adt locally.  they aren't reproducible in the sense that different failures happen fairly often.  on a pure trusty desktop, e.g. via in-tree tox, they *never* fail.  but the failures are always related to dbus
<pitti> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.71 was not provided by any .service files
<barry> pitti: unfortunately, we have to talk to ubuntu-download-manager over dbus, so if dbus flakes on me, we don't get the files we need downloaded and the tests will timeout or fail
<pitti> that usually means that the d-bus service crashed
<barry> pitti: that's one symptom, yes
<barry> pitti: right, and TimeoutErrors (which i see locally sometimes) are another symptom indicating dbus service crash, because that would lead to me not getting the expected signals
<lool> stgraber: thanks for fixing the indexs
<pitti> barry: does the ProcessLookupError confirm the d-bus backend crash, or is this something else?
<lool> stgraber: I think we want to invest in docs, wrapper scripts to promote an image, perhaps some additional tests and a validation environment
<barry> pitti: it's a symptom of the same problem.  it's looking for the pid of one of the two dbus services and not finding it
<barry> pitti: as is the len(reactor.signals) == 0 failure
<barry> pitti: why is adt so toxic to dbus servers? ;)
<pitti> it's not usually :)
<codinho> congrats guys
<codinho> about last news
<barry> pitti, dholbach anyway, that's what's going on.  i'm very hesitant to upload with dep8 disabled, but it might be about our only option, though i *do* have a small number of tests that can run w/o dbus
<stgraber> lool: yeah, I'm currently busy with non-touch stuff but once I get back to it, I have a list of things to solve with copy-images
<dholbach> barry, gotcha - thanks for the update
<pitti> didrocks: just FYI, talking to tiagosh about the messaging-app test failure
<pitti> didrocks: it's real -- once I'm in the "send message" page, I can't close the OSK with a swipe again, so you are forever "stuck" in that page
<pitti> it doesn't always happen, but often enough
<pitti> didrocks: so, pretty please don't disable tests because they appear flaky
<pitti> barry: I get tons of "ConnectionResetError: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer" errors when running them here
<barry> pitti: i've seen those too sometimes.  more socket/dbus problems
<pitti> barry: does this actually hit the network?
<barry> pitti: only localhost
<barry> pitti: otherwise, the package would ftbfs :)
<barry> pitti: are there any restrictions on http://localhost or https://localhost or port restrictions in the adt vm?
<Themus> Welcome Themus , now, you're operator ! Good luck for survive :)
<Themus> I want to test my bot (it is a bot who op all people) ! Can you enter in my channel 2sec for test ? This is the #ALL-OP channel ! Thanks for you ;)
<pitti> barry: no, none
<pitti> barry: it's the same VMs you get with run-adt-test, except that you can only reach *.ubuntu.com outwards
<pitti> barry: (but that's a firewall limitation of the host, not the VM)
<barry> pitti: ack
<pitti> barry: hm, running for the third time now, I get nothing but these SSL errors
<barry> pitti: keep trying :)  my last night's run got three timeout errors
<barry> pitti: all signs point to dbus service premature exits.  i'm working on a branch to try to log/debug those better
<pitti> barry: in similar situations (gvfs tests) I run d-bus in debug mode and thus get the whole service stdout/stderr on failures
<Themus> Welcome olli_ , now, you're operator ! Good luck for survive :)
<pitti> barry: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/tree/test/gvfs-test#n1822 and https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/tree/test/gvfs-test#n102, feel free to steal :)
<barry> pitti: i have some hacks to run the debug build of dbus-daemon
<barry> pitti: thanks! :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-save-state/+merge/198364 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i also submitte the fake MR for notepad: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-empty-merge/+merge/198590
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and running the tests on my device on the current image
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looks like some of the tests fail consistently, good news
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yay, failing tests :)
<lops> chaps, are there significant diferences between the SDK in qtcreator and the SDK in the Nexus 7 port? Some elements seem to behave differently (or not at all) in this tablet compared to the pc
<pitti> barry: so your autopkgtests start their own d-bus daemon?
<barry> pitti: the test suite does, yes
<pitti> barry: could it be that services launched on your test d-bus daemon and the actual system d-bus interfere?
<pitti> barry: that wouldn't happen during package build as there is no system d-bus there (policy-rc.d)
<pitti> barry: what's the most direct way to run one test?
<barry> pitti: hmm.  i do set the DBUS_SYSTEM_BUS_ADDRESS in the local process
<pitti> barry: this is wrapped quite a lot in tox/nose/etc.
<barry> pitti: yeah, but it's not too difficult.  try this:
<barry> $ tox --notest -r
<pitti> barry: yes, but there are two ubuntu-download-managers running
<pitti> ah no, there aren't
<barry> $ .tox/py33/bin/nose2 -P test_download
<barry> (for example
<barry> )
<pitti> ⟫ .tox/py33/bin/nose2 -P test_download
<pitti> bash: .tox/py33/bin/nose2: No such file or directory
<barry> oops: .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 -P test_download
<pitti> ⟫ .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 -P test_download
<pitti> /home/ubuntu/system-image-1.9.1/.tox/py33/bin/python: No module named nose2
<barry> pitti: you might have to apt-get install python3-nose2
<barry> (or build-dep system-image)
<pitti> nose2: error: Unrecognized arguments: -p
<pitti> (same with -P)
<pitti> ⟫ PYTHONPATH=. python3 systemimage/tests/test_index.py
<pitti> that doesn't do anything, I guess no unittest.main()
 * pitti adds it
<barry> pitti: hmm, no, you should noeed that
<barry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556752/
<pitti> still the best way to drill down into a test without any overhead :)
<barry> ^^ .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 --help
<barry> pitti: you did `tox --notest -r` right?
<barry> (that rebuilds the tox environment without running the tests)
<pitti> now I pressed Ctrl+D once too much.. /me reconstructs VM
<pitti> barry: I didn't re-do tox after apt-get install
<pitti> (sorry, completely new to tox)
<barry> ah, yeah, no worries
<barry> (you can always rm -rf .tox && tox --notest -r)
<barry> the .tox subdir is basically your virtualenvs
<barry> *contains
<barry> pitti: to run just one test: .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 -P test_expired
<barry> .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 -v -P test_expired
<barry> for a little more output
<pitti> barry: no, -P doesn't seem to work
<pitti> I just re-did everything, installed python3-nose2, then tox --notest -r
<pitti> nose2: error: Unrecognized arguments: -P
<barry> pitti: how weird
<barry> pitti: maybe `apt-get build-dep system-image` though you probably have everything else?
<pitti> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<pitti>   docutils-common python-docutils python-roman python3-all python3-setuptools
<barry> yeah, maybe python3-setuptools
<pitti> still not
<barry> how very strange
<pitti> ⟫ PYTHONPATH=. python3 systemimage/tests/test_config.py
<barry> pitti: what does `.tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 --help` give you?
<pitti> that works fine
<barry> pitti: hmm, okay then ;)
<pitti> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556798/
<pitti> barry: (I added unittest.main)
<barry> pitti: something is not finding the setup.cfg definition of the nose2 plugin
<pitti> RuntimeError: To make asynchronous calls, receive signals or export objects, D-Bus connections must be attached to a main loop by passing mainloop=... to the constructor or calling dbus.set_default_main_loop(...)
<pitti> wow
<pitti> that's new
<pitti> sudo PYTHONPATH=. python3 systemimage/tests/test_channel.py
<pitti> maybe this test depends on other tests to run before?
<barry> pitti: that's because it's not finding the nose2 plugin in-tree
<barry> pitti: no, it just has to find the nose2 plugin.  i'm not sure why it's not for you :(
<barry> pitti: you do have a setup.cfg right?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> barry: if you add unittest.main() to systemimage/tests/test_channel.py and you run "PYTHONPATH=. python3 systemimage/tests/test_channel.py", do you get these errors?
<pitti> (i. e. missing d-bus main loop)
<barry> pitti: i would kind of expect it, because the DBusGMainLoop is set up in the nose2 plugin's startTestRun() method
<pitti> ah
<barry> (i haven't added the unittest.main, but i'm nearly positive i'd get the same errors)
<barry> pitti: so, we have to figure out why you're not getting the plugin
<barry> pitti: so, let's start again ;)
<barry> rm -rf .tox
<pitti> barry: one thing that's concerning is that the tests still (by and large) run even if I purge all the system-image-* packages
<pitti> barry: i.e these tests don't actually test the packages, but the source tree
<pitti> probably something slips in a PYTHONPATH/PATH
<pitti> barry: sorry, need to leave for today, Taekwondo time
<barry> pitti: have fun punching out your frustrations! :)
<pitti> barry: but yes, as it stands this autopkgtest doesn't help really -- it doesn't do anything that isn't already done at package build
<pitti> (it needs to test on the real system bus, with the actualy installed modules/programs, etc.)
<pitti> so if you want to disable/reduce it to a smoke test (make sure the service starts and that the CLI program runs a basic operation), that'd be better
<barry> pitti: i think it will be more fruitful to strip down the dep8 tests.  if autopkgtest can hit *.ubuntu.com, maybe we try to do a sample update against the real data?
<pitti> barry: sure
<barry> pitti: it's a plan then
<barry> pitti: thanks and have fun
<pitti> if that doesn't have to download 100 MB of data, so that you can actually run this test locally without getting frustrated too much :)
<pitti> (or cache downloaded images somewhere, perhaps)
<pitti> barry: thanks!
<barry> pitti: right, we'll do a dry-run and throw away the results
<barry> should be quick-ish
<didrocks> pitti: I don't disable any test, it's upstream decision to fix those :)
<seb128> didrocks, you wrote in your email " it's time to look at getting all flaky tests disabled or fixed"
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> didrocks, I guess you shouldn't have listed disabling them as an option ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I don't want them to stay around for weeks still
<didrocks> has it has been in the last months
<didrocks> we either take the time to fix them
<didrocks> or the test is useless
<seb128> well, if the test indicates a real bug it's not useless
<seb128> the bug should be fixed instead
<seb128> dropping the test and keeping the bug doesn't make sense
<seb128> (which is what pitti was raising earlier)
<didrocks> seb128: +1 if it's a real bug
<didrocks> pitti: can you comment on that particular bug in the ML?
<didrocks> pitti: that it's not just flaky but a real flaky issue
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i found out that we were still using in many tests a less reliable way to ensure a note is expanded or collapsed, so i fixed it everywhere and pushed it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-empty-merge/+merge/198590 can you have a look ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, before I actually test, a quick note on semantics: I would rename ensure_note_expanded to assert_note_eventually_expanded, and same for collapsed
<oSoMoN> because the function doesn’t actually do anything to ensure the note is expanded, it merely waits for it to happen
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sounds like splitting hairs to be honest, but i'll do a global search/replace if you insist
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, then I insist :)
<oSoMoN> thanks :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: stuff seems to be still failing on mako
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: annoying, but at least it's progress
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it looks like the failures on mako are from the app crashing
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, are there crash files?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not from notes-app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i think the problem is with tests that run the app once, then kill it and restart it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, where is the crash?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: there's no problem with that on maguro, but mako doesn't see to like that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can't say from the log
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and it might not be a crash at all: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4074/console
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: might be just AP not being able to find the app on dbus
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: more concisely:
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557137/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's failing in tests where i'm launching the app once and then kill it and restart it again. something semes to prevent ap to get hold of the new instance of the app on mako. or at least that's my best guess so far
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looks like all the tests are failing with the same error, not able to find the app, I’d say it’s a problem somewhere else in the stack, not in notes-app itself
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: agreed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so not sure what's the next step, but at least i think the flaky ones in maguro have improved with the changes from today
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm EOD'ing soon, and today is my last day before monday, so let's figure out what's next
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it looks like mako has problems in general, i'm having the same kind of failures in my recent gallery-app MR too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, your MR seems to improve things consistently on maguro (two full test runs all green so far on my side), I’ll approve it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: excellent
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and CI passed :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just sent a recap email to you and bill
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, good job on this one
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: should have noticed that much earlier to be honest. fixed in one place and forgot to fix it everywhere
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: anyway, good things it's done now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: hey, is this oxide output normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557211/
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, yeah, that's normal
<jdstrand> I'm thinking the nss ones probably are cause we haven;t hooked it up
<jdstrand> ok
<chrisccoulson_> actually, i haven't seen the nss ones before
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, what are you testing it on?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: oSoMoN did the navigation ui, correct? is that merged? if so, what do I add to get a back and url? standard QtWebKit usage?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: trusty amd64
<jdstrand> writing a quick app, then going to try it on armhf
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, ah, i've not tried it on trusty yet
<chrisccoulson_> i should probably upgrade :)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, not merged yet
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, if you just want back / forward, there's already an API for that
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: ack. that makes my test program much simpler ;)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, the MR is https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/oxide/navigation-api/+merge/196704, there’s one remaining issue with the tests, I’m waiting for Chris to lend me a hand on figuring it out
 * jdstrand nods
<Guest79792> sup yall
<popey> word
<factor> I am here as well.
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, Dec 11 12:43:22 localhost kernel: [221681.497116] type=1400 audit(1386787402.526:1075): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=3635 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1" name="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/locales/" pid=18850 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: seems like oxide is trying to find locales in an odd location. should I file a bug?
<mhall119> less than 2% CPU use when the phone screen is off, nice!
<omac> I'm downloading devel channel image 58.  What was it that you wanted to test on the nexus 4?
<omac> Tassadar: you are a amazing! :)  Multimanager ROM is awesome.  I'm using your tool to install image 58 :)
<Tassadar> cool)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are you sure that's not a qmlscene issue?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I am not, but using QtWebKit doesn't do that
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's odd. i can't think of anything that would cause it to open that. there certainly isn't anything in the actual oxide layer, and i'd be surprised if chromium is doing that
<chrisccoulson> still, would be worth a bug and then i'll take a look
<jdstrand> ok
<omac> booting up trusty devel 58...
<omac> on nexus 4
<omac> wifi connect worked on the second try.
<omac> When terminal was started the first time, it gave a gray background and hung there for more than a minute.  I killed it and then started another terminal session.  That one seems ok.
<omac> backspace and enter keys don't work.
<omac> A third attempt to type in whoami and press enter failed.
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, we have a number of application isolation issues with oxide. I'll file bugs
<omac> the backspace a third time doesn't work in the terminal.
<omac> web browser seems to be behaving well on image 58.  enter key works. youtube seems to display blank, but plays audio on the first round, when going a second round, it says not allowed on this device.
<omac> from the web browser url textbox, I can also backspace.
<omac> notes app seems to be behaving ok also.  I entered a few notes, closed the app, re-opened the notes app and the notes I added were still there.
<omac> backspace/enter work ok within the notes-app with issues.
<omac> weather app works with no issues after adding two different cities.  backspace and enter are ok in the weather app.
<popey> omac: the keyboard issue in terminal is known
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, are you setting WebViewContext.dataPath at all?
<chrisccoulson> **WebContext.dataPath
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no, should I?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, aha
<chrisccoulson> so, the real bug here is that it probably shouldn't be creating that file at all
<chrisccoulson> if there's no datapath, it's running automatically in incognito mode
<omac> popey:  I am on image 58.  I just wanted to confirm it's still there and report it.
<omac> image 58:  the file manager rename directory works.  I tried it 3 times.
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, if you create a context and pass it to WebVIew.context, and ensure that WebContext.dataPath is set, does it change anything?
<jdstrand> my qml is limited
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: can you paste that?
<omac> popey:  I just installed trusty devel channel image 58 and wanted to help with the testing.  I haven't run any of the test tools yet, but I will be looking into them in the following days.
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/view/head:/qt/tests/utils/TestWebView.qml is an example of how to use it
<chrisccoulson> (replace OXIDE_TESTING_DATA_PATH with a real url, as that's provided by the test harness in that example)
<jdstrand> ok, give me a minute
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: should this work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557784/
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, where does "Page" come from?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is just what I had. it is what the sdk gives you
<jdstrand> notice it is all under a MainView
<chrisccoulson> i think that should work, although I don't know what the Page class is :)
<jdstrand> QtQuick I think
<chrisccoulson> dataPath should be a file URL though, rather than a path
<jdstrand> ah
<chrisccoulson> and WebView.url should be too, although I don't know what Qml does if you don't give it a proper URL
<jdstrand> that part works ok
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool
<jdstrand> is oxide supposed to create dataPath?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, dataPath won't work if it's not a URL, as we acually ignore it if it's not a local file
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, it should create it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557812/
<jdstrand> it isn't creating it
<jdstrand> let me get rid of page
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, do you see content though?
<jdstrand> I see content, yes
<jdstrand> I saw content before
<jdstrand> got rid of MainView too
<jdstrand> same thing
<jdstrand> anyhoo, I'll keep filing the bugs
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, hmm, i just tried it here, and it creates a directory (although, i specified the directory as file:///home/chr1s/Desktop/oxide)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand,  i just tested to make sure it creates ancestor directories if they're missing too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what is your qml?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557855/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: huh
<jdstrand> well, I'll keep playing with it
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's not an apparmor thing is it? :)
<jdstrand> no
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand,  in any case, the NSS files aren't going there anyway
<chrisccoulson> so it looks like there's a couple of bugs there
<jdstrand> I'll keep poking at it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: does only the sanbox call oxide-renderer?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it should be
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: also, do you know how to make it not use gsettings?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that is semi-rhetorical. it is using them, but it needs to not
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ooh, what's it trying to use that for?
<jdstrand> no idea
<jdstrand> I'm not sure if the denial is fatal. I'm trying to get the profile organized in a sane manner. the trhree processes is interesting from a profiling pov
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ah, probably the proxy config service
<chrisccoulson> we should probably replace the chrome implementation with our own rather than trying to modify the default chrome one
<jdstrand> jjohansen: are grandchild profiles supported?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: eg: profile foo { profile bar { profile baz } } }
<jjohansen> jdstrand: not atm, the kernel has the infrastructure but userspace doesn't
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it looks like the only consumer of gsettings is in chromium/src/net
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, want to report a bug about the proxy stuff using gsettings?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: could bar cx to baz there?
<kenvandine> popey, you had posted a screenshot somewhere yesterday showing a font size change somewhere
<kenvandine> popey, what was the issue there?
<popey> url bar in web browser
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-10-164830.png
<popey> vs
<jjohansen> jdstrand: no cx, yes and no
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-10-165306.png
<kenvandine> popey, did anyone find the cause ?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: bar could use a cx rule but profile baz would have to be specified using an external hat specification
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yeah-- I'm trying to get a handle on things. I'll file bugs
<kenvandine> popey, robru just noticed a similar problem in friends-app on his mako, all the text is cut off on the right
<jjohansen> jdstrand: profile foo { profile bar }
<jjohansen>               profile foo//bar//bazr { }
<kenvandine> but i'm not getting that
<popey> kenvandine: I didn't file a bug
<kenvandine> popey, how does friends-app look for you?
<popey> i'm seeing it on my #58 main phone
<popey> uhm
<jdstrand> jjohansen: ah, let me try that
<jjohansen> jdstrand: hrmm I think that will work but the parser might choke on it
<kenvandine> popey, i'm not seeing that on my #58 mako
<kenvandine> in the url bar
<kenvandine> and i'm not seeing the problem robru is seeing either
<popey> kenvandine: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-11-204212.png
<popey> does that look right or wrong?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: heay, it doesn't. I think toplevel profiles may be the way to go anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do you know if the renderer or the sandbox touches anything in $HOME?
<kenvandine> popey, i think that looks fine
<kenvandine> robru, how does your url bar in the browser look?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: or do they just use system files?
<jdstrand> I bet the renderer uses $HOME
<robru> popey, that looks right. for me, the all the text is cut off on the right hand side (including message text and the "... minutes ago" text
<robru> kenvandine, popey my URL bar in browser-app looks fine. text fits
<jdstrand> I bet the renderer uses $HOME
<szymon_w> Hi, I can't log in to U1 account on Ubuntu Touch... ( fresh install ) is there bug for it or I'm doing something wrong ?
<szymon_w> I go to system settings/accounts/Ubuntu One and then I type my details when I hit enter the spinner is spinning then its going away and I'm on U1 log in screen again. ?
<jdstrand> it does for nss
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks for checking out the shuffles changes :-) Looks like it's still not consistent for you?
<ahayzen> balloons, yh not sure wht is going on :/
<balloons> ahayzen, let me check real quick and push something new.. you going to be around for a few mins/
<ahayzen> balloons, yep i'll be around
<balloons> ahayzen, so based on the log the shuffle test is failing to trying to turn on shuffle in the runs it failed
<ahayzen> balloons, by the looks of things yes
<balloons> ahayzen, looks like a timing issue. I'll fix
<ahayzen> balloons, cool
<K_Royther> So, I'm just now choosing which version of Ubuntu Touch to install. I want to pick the devel channel. How would the command look like?
<balloons> phablet-flash ubuntu-system  --channel=devel-proposed
<timp> K_Royther: phablet-flash ubuntu-system -h gives you all the options
<timp> K_Royther: so, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel
<timp> ah balloons was faster
<timp> I do it without =, dunnno if that works
<balloons> aha :-p
<balloons> I also use =.. force of habit for when your write out the arguement
<balloons> K_Royther, also if needed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<K_Royther> Thanks, timp
<jdstrand> jjohansen: what is the timeframe for sibling or grandchild profiles? I can't remember
<jdstrand> jjohansen: iirc, it isn't even for 14.10. is that correct?
<timp> K_Royther: and balloons :)
<timp> balloons: btw, I don't know if devel-proposed is recommendable except for testing
<jjohansen> jdstrand: we never set a timeframe, but 14.10 is possible, 14.04 if we really want
<balloons> K_Royther, we'd love for you to help test ;-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<balloons> <--- testing guy, timp, lol
<jjohansen> jdstrand: some of the issues around the 1 child depth limit have already been taken care of in the parser C++ conversion
<balloons> but you are correct, stable would be trusty or devel
<K_Royther> I'm already deploying, now. I used Ubuntu stable before in my N4, now I'm coming back for more
<K_Royther> <timp> Sure will
<K_Royther> How to I answer someone directly here?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: this is an interesting problem. ultimately, I think this is what I want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558126/
<jdstrand> jjohansen: it is interesting because both the parent foo and the child chrome_sandbox call out to the child/sibling oxide_renderer
<jjohansen> jdstrand: you can simulate a sibling transition with px
<jdstrand> jjohansen: and oxide_renderer has access to app-specific paths (chrome_sandbox does not)
<jjohansen> jdstrand: px -> foo//oxide_render,
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yeah that makes sense
<jdstrand> actually, if oxide_renderer didn't have access to app-specific paths, I would do something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558135/
<jdstrand> ie, chrome_sandbox and oxide_renderer are system files (they could be path-based too), but alas, that won't work
<jdstrand> well, it could, I would just have to give oxide_renderer more access than I'm comfortable with
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I tried px -> foo//oxide_render. let me try again
<jdstrand> I might have messed up
<jdstrand> ah, *foo*//oxide_render
<jdstrand> I didn't try that
<jdstrand> I tried chrome_sandbox//oxide_renderer with oxide_renderer as a child of chrome_sandbox
<K_Royther> Stuck in "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." with my phone booted into bootloader. I remember being in such situation last time, but I don't remember what I did. Should I reboot?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: hrmm, parser is grumpy. unfortunately, s/foo/com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1/
<jdstrand> /usr/lib/@{multiarch}/oxide-qt/oxide-renderer Cx -> com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1//oxide_renderer,
<jdstrand> and /usr/lib/@{multiarch}/oxide-qt/oxide-renderer Cx -> "com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1//oxide_renderer",
<jdstrand> don't work
<jjohansen> jdstrand: Cx? it needs to be Px
<jdstrand> the first, cause there is a '.' in the profile name
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> Found unexpected character: '.'
<jdstrand> (with Px)
<jjohansen> hrmm
<jjohansen> can you paste me the profile
<jdstrand> but if I quote it:
<jdstrand> Found unexpected character: '"'
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> jjohansen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558176/
<jdstrand> I'm really not thrilled with the two child profiles though
<jjohansen> jdstrand: what would you like?
<K_Royther> Stuck in "INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes." with my phone booted into bootloader. I remember being in such situation last time, but I don't remember what I did. Should I reboot? (sorry, reposting because it's raining with lightnings here and I gotta be fast)
<jdstrand> I want oxide-renderer to not use app-specific files so I can ship profiles for it and chrome_sandbox in oxide and Px to them
<jdstrand> maybe oxide-renderer isn't supposed to access those
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, so, oxide-renderer is trying to access @{HOME}/.pki/nssdb/*. is that a mistake? it would be preferable if it, like chrome_sandbox, didn't need anything in $HOME
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I don't really understand oxide-renderer. what does it do?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yep its busted must have happened in the refactoring, we need to open a bug
<jjohansen> jdstrand: easy fix, we can have it today
<jdstrand> jjohansen: will what I pasted be what works? what it it is quoted?
<jdstrand> s/what it/what if/
<jdstrand> ie, which of these is supposed to work:
<jdstrand> -> com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1//oxide_renderer,
<jjohansen> jdstrand: that should work either quoted or unquoted
<jdstrand> -> "com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1//oxide_renderer",
<jdstrand> -> "com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.test-oxide_test-oxide_0.1"//oxide_renderer,
<dkessel> hmm is there any status on the camera support for the nexus 7 (grouper) ? the devices spreadsheet says there are issues, but the linked bug seems fixed already...
<jjohansen> jdstrand: the first quoting is corrent, the second isn't
<jdstrand> I didn't think the 2nd would be, but added it for completeness
<jdstrand> jjohansen: do you want me to file a bug?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: sure
<dkessel> the bug number is 1156603
<jdstrand> unfortunately, looking at our templates, I need to also make a change to click-apparmor and/or easyprof
<jdstrand> to take advantage of this technique
<jdstrand> click-apparmor
<jdstrand> anyhoo
<daker> jdstrand: hi i am not really sure it's the right title but that's what i suspect bug 1260079
<ubot5> bug 1260079 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Can't store temp files anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260079
<balloons> ahayzen, I think we're good on shuffle now
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll run them again :)
<balloons> ahayzen, however I notice I get a failure on test_previous_and_mp3
<ahayzen> balloons, :/
<balloons> and test_next sometimes too
<balloons> I think it's forcing an order
<jdstrand> daker: I responded. I think this may be something for kalikiana_, but I want to make sure your TMPDIR is setup correctly
<daker> jdstrand: i don't setup anything i use this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/plugin/player.cpp#L251
<daker> jdstrand: it was working before(few images before)
<jdstrand> daker: I know-- you don't have to do anything to set TMPDIR. I just want you to echo the value to stdout to rule out a few things
<daker> jdstrand: how i can do that ?
<ahayzen> balloons, test_previous_and_mp3 still fails for me too...i'm gonna have dinner brb in an hr or so
<balloons> ahayzen, I just fixed them.. I'll push
<balloons> if you can remove when you return I'd appreciat eit
<balloons> :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, haha cool i'll retest when i get back :)
<jdstrand> daker: something allow the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558282/
<jdstrand> there may be an easier way
<daker> jdstrand: ok i will try that
<jdstrand> jjohansen: fyi, bug #1260090
<ubot5> bug 1260090 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor_parser complains about '.' and '"' in child profile names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260090
<jjohansen> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> jjohansen: btw, I don't need it today
<jjohansen> jdstrand: of course you do :)
<jdstrand> heh
<airking> Does anyone else get the issue where they try to open an app, and get stuck at a white screen?  It's like a 10% chance that it happens when I open an app, and I can't swipe the left menu or bottom menu to back out or hit the home button.  I have to swipe down, and then go to the settings app via something like the battery menu, or the date and time.
<airking> Then I have to kill the app and try again
<airking> Also, what do the bubbles on the lock screen mean?
<airking> Also, nobody is ever here
<airking> which is kind of scary
<popey> airking: any specific app?
<popey> airking: its 22:48 UTC, many of us work EU and US east coast hours, so it can go quiet here sometime
<popey> airking: feel free to ping me directly in the future and I'll help find answers or people who can help
<sergiusens> thomi_, hey, can you refresh my memory as into why we need the resolutions in autopilot?
<daker> wow http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558439/
<jdstrand> what are your thought on adding a 'webview' policy group?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: ^
<airking> popey: I've noticed it with dialer, messenger, music, a few third party apps, and the browser.  Those are pretty much the only apps I use.
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: don't we have that already?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: no. we have an ubuntu-webapp template, which is different
<mdeslaur> ok, what's the difference between a webapp and a webview?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: a webapp is run in webbrowser-app and won't typically need as much access
<airking> Are there any browsers better than the default "broswer", and can I turn off screen rotation?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: a webview is a browser view (ie, qtwebkit or oxide) in an SDK application
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: oh, so an app wants to embed a web window?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yes
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: what access would that require that's more than what we're giving apps right now?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: with qtwebkit, it was just a handful of access
<jdstrand> accesses
<jdstrand> so having it in the default template was fine
<jdstrand> (that is what we do)
<jdstrand> but oxide is more complicated-- lots more rules and 1-2 child profiles
<mdeslaur> do you have an idea of what it would look like?
<jdstrand> it feels like too much to be in the default profile
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the policy group? I would just call it 'webview'. it would slurp in everything oxide needed
<jdstrand> I have a paste that is similar to what I'm thinking
<mdeslaur> ok, can I see?
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558176/
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: search for '# No write paths specified'
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: everything under that is for oxide access. note-- I am still fine tuning it
<mdeslaur> GAH! owner @{HOME}/.pki/nssdb/** rwk,
<jdstrand> the first cut will not have two child profiles though. I will unify chrome_sandbox and oxide_renderer into a single oxide_helper. that will keep it cleaner until some bugs are fixed (apparmor and click-apparmor, so fake up a sibling profile transition)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yes, bug already filed
<mdeslaur> oh duh, there's a bug link right over it :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: everything that has 'LP: #' is getting a bug :)
<mdeslaur> my eyes naturally gravitated to the security sensitive line :)
<jdstrand> heh, yes, so did mine (hence the bug! :)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: but, you see what I'm saying-- it is a lot of policy that only a subset of apps will need.
<jdstrand> so I thought breaking it out might make sense
<mdeslaur> yeah, ok, it makes sense I guess....but, we'll have to think of something for the sandbox
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: what do you mean?
<mdeslaur> is it built setuid right now, or with seccomp?
<jdstrand> the renderer is seccomp, let me double check the sandbox
<jdstrand> it is setuid
<jdstrand> but I reviewed that code before-- it drops fast
<mdeslaur> yes, but I'll have to think about the impact of that
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: can it be built with seccomp instead of setuid?
<jdstrand> at one point I read that you could, but that it was still experimental. that was a while ago
<mdeslaur> ok, something to think about
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so, sure, webview sounds fine
<jdstrand> feel free to chat with chrisccoulson :) I read the code and say how fast it dropped privs and was satisfied. an app would have to exploit a flaw in that small section of code to break out-- but it would have to do it in a way to control the chrome-sandbox. it is interesting cause it adds this very small window that is hard to exploit to get big security gains later
<jdstrand> but if you did manage it, then it is bad news
<jdstrand> note, I haven't reviewed that code since I did the profiel for chromium-browser and I examined this
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: re webview> cool thanks. yeah, we can tune it how we want
<daker> jdstrand: the tmpdir is empty for me :(
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yes, I audited that code too
<jdstrand> daker: that is surprising-- it is very clear from the path that you are using some form of TMPDIR
<jdstrand> daker: is this the version that is in the store now?
<daker> jdstrand: the one displaying the tmpdir ?
<jdstrand> daker: no, what you reported in the bug
<daker> jdstrand: ah yep 0.7 it's on the store
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: we definitely want to file a bug to get rid of the oom_adj and oom_score_adj, as that will interfere with application lifecycle I believe
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I wonder what it is doing there-- I would imagine it is making it small rather than big
<jdstrand> I'll file a bug
<mdeslaur> thanks
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: fyi, bug #1260115
<ubot5> bug 1260115 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "oxide's chrome-sandbox needs access to @{PROC}/[0-9]*/oom_* which may conflict with application lifecycle" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260115
<popey> airking: what version are you running?
<popey> airking: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> that'll tell you
<airking> popey: Is there a command I can run on my phone?  I don't have my cable with me
<popey> airking: you can look in system settings -> about phone
<airking> popey: What do you need from the about page?  Also, how do I sync photos with ubuntu one
<daker> jdstrand: ah got something now tmpdir:  "/run/user/32011/confined/"
<jdstrand> unless upstart-app-launch changed, that is also wrong and doesn't look like your bug report either
<jdstrand> I'll try to look at it tomorrow if you can't work it out. I'm about to go eod though. I'll check in the bug
<popey> airking: there's a line which says the image version
<popey> the current latest image is 58
<airking> popey: I have "Serial" "IMEI" "OS" "Last Updated".  The OS reads "Ubuntu 14.04 (r32)", and the Last Updated line reads "2013-12-03"
<daker> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1260079/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260079 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Can't store temp files anymore" [Undecided,New]
<popey> airking: that needs updating
<popey> airking: system-settings has an update option
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-12
<thomi_> sergiusens: sorry, I was AFK - still need an answer to your question?
<sergiusens> thomi_, np, sort of yeah, not sure why we need to know the resolution, only thing I found in the ap code was something about multimonitor
<thomi_> sergiusens: it's for the touch devices
<thomi_> sergiusens: need to know the screen resolution so we can create a touch device with the appropriate properties
<sergiusens> thomi_, right
<sergiusens> thomi, forgot about that one over the weekend
<sergiusens> thomi, my new problem is the emulator; it's a 'generic' device with multiple possibilities wrt to resolution
<sergiusens> thomi, I guess that would be fixed once you can query the platform again, right?
<thomi> sergiusens: right... I can see that would be a problem
<thomi> sergiusens: sounds like  we need a generic platform interrogation service
<thomi> so we can tell things like screen resolution, SS support etc.
<thomi> something that's a bit more dynamic than the build propertie sfile
<sergiusens> thomi, yeah, I know I can get the resolution with an egl call, but not sure you want that directly
<thomi> sergiusens: I thought we had a good solution with the platform API & python bindings. The only problem was that nobody was prepared to maintain the python bindings
<sergiusens> thomi, yeah, and v2 is coming shortly
<sergiusens> thomi, perhaps an autopackage test would solve that
<thomi> sergiusens: maybe, but the specific issue I'm referring to was supporting python 3 :)
<thomi> but yeah, I'm sure we can get better notificaiton for when something crashes
<sergiusens> thomi, what's the biggest problem with migrating to 3?
<thomi> sergiusens: nobody was willing to do the work - it was a simple fix, just a few #ifdef's needed here and there...
<thomi> sergiusens: as a stop-gap, we dropped the platform-api alltogether, and inserted the hack in autopilot... which I'm not too happy about (can you tell? :P )
<sergiusens> thomi, I can tell
<itsahemi> do i need to use linux to install this ubuntu on my nexus 7?
<thomi> sergiusens: :)
<thomi> sergiusens: I'm not really that upset - if someone fixed it properly, I'd owe them a beer or two
<sergiusens> thomi, I'm shuffling between things here; but I'll see if I can get something done wrt before the break
<lisbeth> Anybody home?
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> (how) can I get autopilot to look in the cwd for tests?
<Laney> ah, I got it, I needed to be one level up
<pitti> right, usualy something like "autopilot run tests" if there is a tests/__init__.py
<sil2100> tvoss: hello, I have some questions related to process-cpp release
<tvoss> sil2100, sure shoot
<sil2100> tvoss: on the landing pipeline I see that as a 'test-case', I should run a build of platform-api with the new process-cpp to have the unit tests ran - but hm, I don't see platform-api deping on the process-cpp libraries?
<tvoss> pitti, ^ can you help here?
<pitti> sil2100: right, landing platform-api tests is blocked by getting process-cpp in
<pitti> sil2100: that's https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/platform-api/test-backend/+merge/198098
<sil2100> tvoss: Ah
<pitti> sil2100: but that will fall apart due to this bug in process-cpp (this pretty much completely breaks the package ATM)
<pitti> sil2100: so you can run tests from that branch
<pitti> sil2100: (merely bzr bd -- -b will build and run tests)
<sil2100> pitti: ah, so building this platform-api branch with the latest process-cpp from trunk, yes?
<pitti> sil2100: correct; that's why I'm eager to land this (thanks for taking care of it!)
<sil2100> pitti: ok, then I'm testing this and releasing - of course process-cpp without this platform-api branch landed is 'safe' to release by itsown, right? :)
<sil2100> Just making sure
<pitti> sil2100: right, it's a prerequisite
<pitti> sil2100: it's been broken for quite a while, so apparently not much other stuff is using libprocess-cpp
<sil2100> Awesome then
<sil2100> Thanks for the info, moving on then ;)
<pitti> sil2100: i. e. adding tests to platform-api is blocked by process-cpp, but not the other way round
<pitti> \o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> pitti: ok, so the code compiles fine and tests pass, but it seems that the package fails to build due to symbols file mismatch
<pitti> sil2100: oh, which one? I've been building process-cpp quite a lot, worked fine
<pitti> (and platform-api, too of course)
<sil2100> pitti: the platform-api branch, when using the latest process-cpp from trunk
<sil2100> pitti: I get a biiiig symbols diff, mostly with leaked out boost symbols
<pitti> sil2100: right, I get the symbols diff, too, but it builds
<pitti> (no idea about the symbols; they aren't even demangled)
<sil2100> pitti: yes yes, everything else is fine besides these symbols ;) Just making sure it's a known thing
<sil2100> But I guess all is fine with process-cpp so I'll publish it
<pitti> sil2100: right, I confirm that issue
<tvoss> sil2100, pitti process-cpp should not leak symbols, its default visibility is hidden and it even has -fvisibility-inlines-hidden
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm... but it seems that somehow it does, as now I see only process-cpp depends on boost here
<tvoss> sil2100, can you pastebin the symbols please?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure, one moment
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560765/
<tvoss> sil2100, that's from platform-api, right?
<sil2100> tvoss: right - but from what I see platform-api does not use boost in any moment, besides from process-cpp, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, it does, implicitly via the location service
<tvoss> sil2100, so symbols are fine
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, so these are from location-service? Since I saw platform-api building fine before in the daily-build PPA, without any symbol file diff
<sil2100> I wonder why I can't build platform-api now... let me downgrade process-cpp and check if it helps
<sil2100> Actually hmmm, process-cpp is not used in platform-api trunk, so it's unrelated
<sil2100> And it builds fine in daily-build, so I guess all is ok
<Laney> how do I click an option in an ItemSelector with autopilot?
<Laney> even better, is there a reference for interacting with the sdk widgets?
<timp> Laney: we have autopilot emulators for UITK components. For TabBar, for example it has a function switch_to_next_tab()
<timp> Laney: so that approach would "solve" your issue, except that the emulators are not complete yet. We don't have it for the ItemSelector
<Laney> timp: aha, I see
<Laney> I can poke the backend to change it if needed for now
<timp> yeah, the problem with that is when the implementation of the ItemSelector would be changed, your tests will break
<timp> but for now it would work, and I don't see another way
<Laney> I meant the backend in ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> but what do you mean?
<timp> I thought you meant to somehow get the components representing the options in the OptionSelector, but that is quite dependent on the current implementation
<Laney> oh right, I have no idea how to do that :-)
<Laney> it's controlled by a property so I can change that over dbus
<timp> ahh. you change the property that the ItemSelector represents
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I'll get into a problem on the next page, but at least I can write a few tests for this stuff
<timp> Laney: ok.
<timp> Laney: I reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1260285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260285 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "No autopilot emulator for option/item selectors" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> thanks for the hints
<Laney> cool, subscribing
<pr0teus> there is whatsapp for ubuntu-touch?
<beuno> pr0teus, not at the moment, no
<pr0teus> and what is the best hardware to try out ubuntu-touch?
<xnox> what is AUTOMOC and how to use it with CMake in Qt5 ?
<pr0teus> i have an experia u, but it only has 512mb of ram i'm note sure if i could install ubuntu
<xnox> bzoltan or Mirv: maybe you know ? " what is AUTOMOC and how to use it with CMake in Qt5 ?"
<bzoltan> xnox: no idea
<xnox> Laney: any idea on how AUTOMOC is used in Qt5? I see that ubuntu-system-settings uses that integration?
<Mirv> xnox: no idea aside from that the moc is Qt's sort of C++ extension, so automoc would then handle the meta-object compilations automatically I guess
<Mirv> on a lower level, I don't know much about how it works
<Laney> xnox: no idea, Satoris wrote the cmake stuff for us
<xnox> Mirv: right. it's failing for me with "No such file or directory, moc failed..."
<Mirv> it allows the usage of slots/signals
<Mirv> I haven't seen that, so I don't know what would be the usual fix
<ffelgenh> Does anybody know, if there are any plans for 14.04 to implement some kind of switch, if a bigger display
<ffelgenh> will be connected to a smartphone (Nexus 4 for example), the operating mode is switching to tablet mode?
<timp> ffelgenh: we are already working on making the same app work on phone/tablet/desktop, so apps would adapt to different screens
<timp> ffelgenh: I don't know when it will/should be finished
<ffelgenh> timp: this adaption will check the resolution or will it check the device type
<ffelgenh> timp: because the use case i'm interested in is a phone connected to a bigger display ... checking the device type would'nt be enough
<ogra_> ffelgenh, convergence is on the plan for 14.10 ... i doubt we will do much more than "by device type setup" during 14.04
<timp> ffelgenh: it is not 100% worked out yet
<ogra_> (which for tablets only means that the sidestage is enabled in landscape mode)
<timp> I think apps should adapt to different screen resolutions. already you can see in some apps (or UITK examples) that they adapt to changes in window-size on the desktop
<timp> but it is currently for the apps to do it correctly
<timp> ffelgenh, ogra_ currently, if apps want to support different devices and they ask how that is supported in the UITK, we recommend them to use the screen size
<timp> so I'm talking about the apps only
<timp> unity and the stages that ogra_ talks about are probably a more complex story
<timp> ogra_: so for that you're right, 14.10 :)
<ffelgenh> timp, ogra_ thx for explaning those different concepts
<dragonkeeper> hi im looking at kernel configs , anyone know what driver is used for the celluar / gps
<pitti> tvoss: now that process-cpp is in, I made the necessary changes to the branch and set it to needs-review; it's ready from my POV now (https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/platform-api/test-backend/+merge/198098)
<tvoss> pitti, great, thanks for the update
 * tvoss notes that typing struct SpaceVehicle is really cool :)
<pitti> tvoss, ricmm: oh, I think the platform-api tests for https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/platform-api-trusty-armhf-ci/6/console might fail for a similar reason like what we recently discussed with moving to g++-4.8
<pitti> ricmm: I only get garbage for the functions that return floats; -- I guess I need to declare them with this pcs attribute magic?
<tvoss> pitti, ricmm is off, but yes, the pcs stuff is required
<pitti> tvoss: ack, works fine now; (nice to have tests :) )
<tvoss> pitti, indeed :)
<barry> dholbach: well, let's see how s-i 2.0.3 goes, now that it's finally gotten promoted ;)
<sergiusens> barry, hey,was it you I had to bother when a udd branch got out of sync?
<dholbach> barry, I commented on the bug
<barry> sergiusens: wgrant perhaps?  not me i think :(
<sergiusens> ack, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, any thought on bug #1260137?
<ubot5> bug 1260137 in Oxide "oxide won't load on armhf - libOxideQtCore.so.0: undefined symbol: arm_memset16" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260137
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, just about to take a look at that
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, we have an #oxide channel now btw
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: great! what do you think it is?
<chrisccoulson> that's where me an oSoMoN are :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i wonder if it's related to the fact that we haven't turned off the neon runtime detection
<chrisccoulson> (we do turn that off in chromium)
<jdstrand> I googled it last night
<jdstrand> and saw that chromium had some logic for neon vs armv#
<jdstrand> it was a year old though
<jdstrand> and also failed the build, not just at runtime
<jdstrand> so it seems plausible
<jdstrand> rsalveti: curious, have you seen anything related to bug #1260137?
<ubot5> bug 1260137 in Oxide "oxide won't load on armhf - libOxideQtCore.so.0: undefined symbol: arm_memset16" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260137
<jdstrand> rsalveti: and hi btw :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: btw, you probably saw-- I decoupled packaging from uploading to ubuntu
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: (in the work items)
<mterry> mzanetti, if the shell wanted to grab a screenshot for internal use and dump it to a file, would it want to use the new screenshotting support or can it just grab its mir surface and do that?
<pitti> tvoss: jenkins gave its blessings now \o/ (I pushed another fix to clean up a warning, though)
<mzanetti> mterry: what I'm working on is really apps
<mzanetti> mterry: so not doing screenshots of unity itself
<pitti> tvoss: should ricmm review this branch once he's back, or do you want to do it?
<mterry> mzanetti, well, my question is about whatever's on the screen so might include apps
<mterry> I assume the shell has that info
<pitti> tvoss: (ATM you are set to be the reviewer, but that's mostly just because you replied first)
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... so what I'm doing is to grab the surface of the application (to be used in runningapplicationsgrid)
<mzanetti> mterry: but you might want to try QQuickWindow::grabWindow()
<tvoss> pitti, let me approve it, ricmm can then give the final top-approve
<pitti> tvoss: ack, added a review request from Ricardo
<mterry> ogra_, any objection to me adding /var/lib/lightdm to writable-paths?  (it's HOME for the greeter)
<pmcgowan> mterry, I dont think hes around
<mterry> boo
<pmcgowan> maybe ask sergiusens
<mterry> sergiusens, ^
<sergiusens> mterry, if you are going to push anything, I just asked lool or xnox to review http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/lxc-android-config/
<sergiusens> mterry, I can add it there, or if you don't mind sponsoring that, I don't have issues with you adding that
<mterry> sergiusens, if you wouldn't mind adding:
<mterry> /var/lib/lightdm                        auto                    persistent  none        none
<mterry> sergiusens, to the writable-paths file...
<sergiusens> mterry, will do
<mterry> sergiusens, thanks!
<sil2100> pitti: ah, forgot to mention - process-cpp is already released
<pitti> sil2100: I noticed, thanks! platform-api works fine now in trusty
<sergiusens> mterry, it's added
 * mterry hugs sergiusens 
<sergiusens> mterry, I want that in to see if I can get udd back as well; not using a vcs seems sad :-)
<mterry> yeah  :-/
<mpt> seb128, tedg, Laney, kenvandine: http://goo.gl/IPzwi0
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<pmcgowan> seb128, fyi I added a couple of bugs recently where multiple settings panels were opened
<seb128> pmcgowan, I saw that, I need to test it, I don't think anything changed recently on our side that could create that
<seb128> pmcgowan, I wonder if that's an url-dispatcher issue
<pmcgowan> seb128, could be for the one from the pulldown
<pmcgowan> I think the online accounts one is just thats its a separate app?
<Laney> cno
<seb128> tedg, do you have any idea about #1259973 ?
<Laney> it's always been the case
<seb128> pmcgowan, right, online accounts is a known issue
<pmcgowan> vg
<Laney> we just push onto the page stack; I don't think we ever got a clear answer as to the correct behaviour there
<tedg> seb128, Huh, no.  Does it close in that case?
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> pmcgowan, what you describe in that bug is not a bug
<pmcgowan> seb128, ah so its a feature
<seb128> pmcgowan, you have settings open on cellular, you switch to wifi, back bring you where you were
<pmcgowan> seb128, it was just not what I expected
<seb128> right
<pmcgowan> I will yeild to the usability gurus
<seb128> as Laney said, we didn't get real clear guidance from design on that
<seb128> if you get some we are happy to change the behaviour
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pmcgowan> ok will copy the bug task to them
<seb128> pmcgowan, oh, btw, in case you didn't notice we got webkitgtk dropping from the touch image recently ;-)
<seb128> (gtk is still there, next to clean out)
<pmcgowan> seb128, its the little things that make me happy ;)
<pmcgowan> now gtk3?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> next!
<Laney> g haters
<barry> dholbach: hi.  we were looking at LP: # 1256229 and stgraber noticed something weird about your recovery log file
<barry> dholbach: it claims the date is Wed Nov 20.  stgraber thought maybe your device isn't actually rebooting into recovery
<barry> dholbach: no idea why that would be, but you can try to do this manually by issuing `reboot -f recovery`
<sergiusens> oSoMoN, hey, popey has some results for notes running on mako that are not 100% pass
<dholbach> barry, ok, let me try it
<popey> oSoMoN: do you want bugs for these failures?
<sergiusens> mterry, hey,lool is asking me if the lightdm persistence be temporary
<dholbach> barry, ok, it rebooted, but everything seems to still be the same :/
<sergiusens> *could be
<lool> sergiusens, mterry: Basically we can make it writable without making it persistent; does it need to be persistent?  this implies backwards / forwards compat "forever"
<dholbach> barry, shall I run "system-image-cli -b 0" now?
<lool> as in, SD card with userdata might be kept across a reinstall of a newer or older version that the one that created the data
<barry> dholbach: yes, then reboot -f recovery again.
<dholbach> barry, all right, I'll let you know how it goes
<lool> sergiusens: My device is currently semi-broken; I can't always deploy touch on it, and I'm not sure testing system-image level changes under emulator is great; otherwise good to go if at least 2 people booted with this (you + someone)
<mterry> sergiusens, lool: well, it is a homedir, so not that different a contract from other homedirs.  For today, it can be temporary, but I have a feature or two I probably will need persistence for.  But can upgrade it when needed.  I was just looking ahead
<mterry> Those features aren't finalized yet, so might as well play it safe with temporary
<sergiusens> lool, /var/lib/bluetooth keeps track of all the pairings
<lool> mterry: maybe it's worth having it persistnet for the desktop touch image?
<lool> sergiusens: yeah, I guessed this would be the case; ok
<lool> sergiusens: is the format stable in some way?
<lool> sergiusens: basically if it never needs to change, it needs to change so that the new format works with old software and we need to add a boot hook to convert it
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm; something for cyphermox or awe_
<mterry> lool, I think even for desktop, that dir doesn't need to be persistent...  I'm trying to think if we ever store any gsettings for the greeter
<sergiusens> lool, not sure if we are upgrading the bluetooth stack at all; but I'm guessing we'd need the same for ofono
<sergiusens> lool, I'd say the software itself should know how to manage it's own config upgrades tough
<sergiusens> though
<awe_> sergiusens, what's the issue?
<sergiusens> awe_, if files in /var/lib/bluetooth are stable and what's the case with bluez5
<awe_> no bluez 5 for 14.04
<sergiusens> awe_, when we do update though, do you know if the file formats change?
<awe_> there's a schism between the pulseaudio devs & the bluez/ofono guys
<awe_> re: how headset & handsfree are implemented
<sergiusens> awe_, if they do, we will need to plan for that (same if stuff in /var/lib/ofono) change
<awe_> sergiusens, sure...but that's something we'd tackle when we start working on the new version
<awe_> sergiusens, pretty sure there's been no schema change to the ofono settings files
<awe_> only additions
<sergiusens> lool, well, in any case, /var/lib/bluetooth needs to be persistent
<awe_> can't say the same about bluez, as I've never really been hands-obn
<awe_> s/obn/on/
<sergiusens> awe_, ack; seems fine, if we need config file update mechanisms, we will just need to plan for it
<awe_> sergiusens, yea, I thought we had the same issue with /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI> dirs
<lool> sergiusens: I'm just underlining the new contract this new software will operate under so that we get a chance to review the format of the data which cross the border  :-)
<sergiusens> awe_, we do
<sergiusens> lool, well we don't control bluetooth
<sergiusens> lool, I don't know where it's going to go; but whenever it's updated some layer of adaptations will need to be pulled in
<sergiusens> lool, I feel the android full on source model to be more attractive as days pass :-P
<davmor2> rsalveti, awe_ , cyphermox: what did you do to ofono?  sms and 3g are down for me
<cyphermox> it's been working.. tbh I avoided touching any of it ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: this is the latest image r62
<sergiusens> lool, recap then; should I change lightdm to temporary? Can we keep bluetooth persistent?
<cyphermox> bluetooth persistent?
 * cyphermox gets highlighted :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I pinged you like three times and you see the bluetooth highlight :-)
<cyphermox> you did?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, /var/lib/bluetooth
<cyphermox> ahahah
<sergiusens> cyphermox, fwiw http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/lxc-android-config/
<sergiusens> cyphermox, that path needs to be writable for bluetooth to work, I made it persistent since the pairing info was stored there (right?) but lool suggested it be writable but temporary
<cyphermox> stuff gets written bu bluez to /var/lib/bluetooth
<sergiusens> cyphermox, which means it gets recreated on every boot
<cyphermox> yeah, looks right
<cyphermox> it probably should be persistent as much as possible to make it easier on bluetooth, like, name cache and the like
<sergiusens> cyphermox, which means that if the config file changes inside that path and the software doesn't handle it, we will need to
<cyphermox> sergiusens: say that again, you mean when set to be persistent?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, we're on bluez4 (right?); it has a bunch of files written to /var/lib/bluetooth; if when we update to bluez5 one of those configs is incompatible, we will need to re marshall the files in there so they are compatible with bluez5
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I don't think it's that much of a deal btw if it comes to that
<cyphermox> yes probably
<davmor2> awe_, rsalveti :ah I guess that ofono crash in /var/crash is not too conducive to a working sms system maybe
<cyphermox> but as you say, no big deal
<cyphermox> I don't expect the files to be that different anyway, and most likely not different at all
<sergiusens> sounds good; now I only need word back from mterry and we can upload :-)
<dholbach> barry, still the same :-/
<mterry> sergiusens, I am OK with temporary for now, but may need to upgrade to persistent in future
<sergiusens> cyphermox, meh, I was going to ask you during the standup to add lxc-android-config to the landing plan :-P
<sergiusens> mterry, let me change that then
<cyphermox> sure, I can
<lool> sergiusens: if it keeps pairing inforation, it ought to be persistent
<lool> sergiusens: was just challenging whether we really needed it or not
<lool> but seems we do
<cyphermox> lool: things will work without it, for the most part
<barry> stgraber: ^^.  dholbach, and the date is still nov 20 in recovery's log file?
<cyphermox> perhaps except for the persistance of pairable and mode
<cyphermox> which is still kind of useful
<cyphermox> everything else gets re-discovered
<dholbach> barry, yes, still the same
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I would need to repair my headset every time though
<sergiusens> lool, cyphermox I've updated http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/lxc-android-config
 * sergiusens wants udd to work again
<stgraber> dholbach: when rebooting do you see the upgrade screen (android droid logo with a progres bar)?
<barry> dholbach: dang.  and this was with the 2.0.3 debs?  or still 1.9.1?
<dholbach> barry, 1.9.1 :-/
<dholbach> stgraber, no, just the normal Google logo
<awe_> davmor2, completely dead in the water, or intermittent?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: lool: mterry: so, ok, I add lxc-android-config to the landing plan?
<stgraber> dholbach: ok, so you're not booting into the upgrader at all...
<stgraber> dholbach: what device is that?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, yes please on my side
<dholbach> stgraber, grouper
<stgraber> dholbach: ok, one sec
<davmor2> awe_: intermittent on a reboot it worked however it soon died I have a crash report in /var/crash that I'm trying to get sent
<stgraber> dholbach: grab http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131212.1/trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<stgraber> dholbach: then do "adb shell reboot -f bootloader"
<stgraber> dholbach: then "fastboot flash recovery trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img"
<stgraber> dholbach: then "fastboot reboot"
<lool> cyphermox: +1 from me for the 3 changes but haven't boot tested it and would want 2 people to boot test it (I assume sergiusens is 1 already)
<stgraber> dholbach: and finally "adb shell reboot -f recovery"
<stgraber> dholbach: and see if that helps ;)
<sergiusens> lool, if it's in the landing plan, the testing is granted for ;-)
<lool> hehe
<lool> sergiusens: well depends if you land it in lp:ubuntu/lxc-android-config or not  ;-)
<dholbach> stgraber, now it boots into recovery :)
<sergiusens> lool, oh yeah; but for te UDD side; I talked to wgrant, he showed me the importer error; the changelog had warnings and the importer doesn't handle utf8 (your names) so I removed the changelog warnings
<awe_> davmor2, ack
<awe_> what device?
<stgraber> dholbach: ok, so something was messed up in your recovery partition... not sure what would have corrupted it though
<stgraber> dholbach: could be some problem with the NAND chip or a failed recovery partition update, who knows...
<barry> dholbach: if that fixes it, please close the bug... and yay!  crossing my fingers for you :)
<cyphermox> lool: we do tsting as we publish anyway
<cyphermox> lool: I understand that it's something that gets manually uploaded thouhg
<cyphermox> sergiusens: how do I test it, just untar that tarball on my device and reboot?
<lool> sergiusens: you're basically saying it's my fault that we have non-7bits chars changelogs because I have an UTF-8 name?    :-P
<lool> cyphermox: You can switch to writable mode and dpkg -i the package and reboot but you have to unmount the bind-mounted udev rules first
<davmor2> awe_: maguro
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> it wasn't a deb was it?
<sergiusens> lool, nah, it's the importers fault
<sergiusens> lool, that breaks the idea
<awe_> davmor2, ok, I'll try and reproduce on my end
<cyphermox> oh right, source package
<lool> sergiusens: cool I feared I had to pick another name
<davmor2> awe_: this is on image r62
<awe_> davmor2, is that stable?
<davmor2> awe_: no devel-proposed with the new ofono stack
<awe_> ok
<sergiusens> cyphermox, lool adb shell mount -o remount,rw /;  adb push etc/system-image/writable-paths /etc/system-image/writable-paths; adb shell sync; adb shell reboot
<lool> sergiusens, cyphermox: Try to test the actual .deb
<lool> I know it shouldn't make a difference, but just in case it does because something change that we have not thought of...
<sergiusens> lool, hmm, I thought this one was full of symlinks
<lool> symlinks or bind-mounts?
<lool> there's one
<lool> but ISTR I've installed this successfully in the past
<lool> after unmounting one bind-mount
 * sergiusens the murder by numbers song from the police came to his mind when looking at the version number
<sergiusens> lool, do you recall which one?
<davmor2> awe_: oh interesting if I call the maguro from my land line the call works I also get a message that I tried to send earlier and then ofono crashes again
<lool> sergiusens: some /lib/udev/.../local rules file
<awe_> davmor2, can you file a bug, and also attach the contents of /etc/init/ofono.override?
<sergiusens> lool, why is writable paths set as a config file?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, push the deb, remount / as above, umount /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules, dpkg -i; reboot
<salem_> om26er, ping
<om26er> salem_, pong
<salem_> om26er, hey, do you know if it is possible to enable ci and autolanding for ofono-qt?
<om26er> salem_, yes I think we can ask the CI team. fginther help ?
<sergiusens> lool, is this the right way to make it temporary?/var/lib/lightdm                        auto                    temporary   none        none ?
<om26er> I can propose a branch
<salem_> om26er, ok. cool! we will need that to land the delivery report support in tp-ofono.
<salem_> om26er, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ofono-qt/statusreport/+merge/198567
<om26er> salem_, was ofono-qt previously in lp:phablet-extras/ofono-qt ?
<salem_> om26er, hm, let me see
<salem_> om26er, it is still there I think.
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I just copied over a new set, I had the temporary syntax wrong for lightdm; installing from package was fine from my  side
<sergiusens> bfiller, hey; wrt to notes; popey saw some errors on mako when running the click; it's been approved anyways tough
<sergiusens> cyphermox, lool package install tested and is fine
<om26er> fginther, when you get around, can you please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/cupstream2distro-config/ofono-qt_CI/+merge/198782
<om26er> salem_, ^
<fginther> om26er, salem_, I can get...
<fginther> om26er, you beat me to it
<om26er> :D
<aural> Until recently I was interested in getting an ubuntu-based phone, but now I'm concerned about security and open source hardware.
<loicm> ogra_: hi, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1256061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256061 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "clock forcefully switches from 24h to 12h AM/PM format once the panel clock is loaded" [Critical,Confirmed]
<loicm> ogra_: just to be sure, how did you switched to a German locale?
<loicm> *switch
<bfiller> sergiusens: you mean the autopilot tests?
<bfiller> sergiusens: it worked for me, argh.
<pete-woods> mterry: hi, just getting back to you about the MIR for unity-voice
<pete-woods> with the tests that do run in the pbuilder environment enabled, does that improve the situation enough?
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah, I tested on maguro and worked fine; it's still going to be in the next builds so you can check the results there once in
<mterry> pete-woods, let me refresh my memory
<fginther> om26er, a couple things to update, please see my comment
<om26er> fginther, fixing
<bfiller> sergiusens: so freaking sick of the notes-app and autopilot
<mterry> pete-woods, oh sorry, I should have commented on that bug earlier
<sergiusens> bfiller, there's not really any dev going on with it either....
<mterry> pete-woods, though...  there hasn't been a release to the archive with your tests enabled
<dholbach> stgraber, barry: problem solved - thanks a lot!
<stgraber> dholbach: np!
<om26er> fginther, pushed fix. curious why do we use hooks: '' ?
<fginther> om26er, we have to specify something (the empty string) otherwise it gets turned into a None which causes problems when populating the jenkins job template
<pete-woods> mterry: yes, I haven't asked for another landing yet. I can do that now if it's important for the MIR, though
<om26er> fginther, ok, understood.
<fginther> om26er, thanks for the MP. approving
<om26er> np
<mterry> pete-woods, mm, I can just confirm that trunk works like I'd expect
<mterry> pete-woods, when would ENABLE_VOICE_TESTS be enabled?  Like, are those tests ever run?
<pete-woods> mterry: they're run when I'm doing development
<pete-woods> mterry: see build.sh (which is what I run for my usual dev on it)
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<mterry> pete-woods, it's a manual test
<mterry> ?
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<pete-woods> mterry: no, they're automated, but you have to have a working instance of pulseaudio
<pete-woods> and pbuilder doesn't offer that
<balloons> ahayzen, so you think you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/198485 in a moment? I had wanted Victor to look at the changes again with shuffle, but we're itching to get the fixes in for the tests :-)
<mterry> pete-woods, and you say jenkins doesn't like it either?
<ahayzen> balloons, wht were the changes that were being discussed in the last few comments?
<pete-woods> mterry: specifically the tests require you to be able to load the pipe-source module, and it simply fails to load in Jenkins
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, those changes. I'll push them and have you confirm
<balloons> if that's alright
<pete-woods> I made an involved attempt to write a jenkins hook to reconfigured pulse in more friendly mode for a chrooted environment
<pete-woods> but it never worked
<ahayzen> balloons, cool, got the nexus ready :)
<pete-woods> I also had one of our test guys look at it
<pete-woods> but in the end it was just easier to write autopilot tests
<mterry> pete-woods, I wonder if a dep8 test would help
<pete-woods> as then you're just in a normal desktop session
<mterry> yeah, or autopilot is fine
<pete-woods> I'm not familiar with dep8 tests
<pete-woods> mterry: awesome, thanks!
<Parker__> Hi, can I ask anything ?
<Parker__> I develop android apps and want to develop for ubuntu touch , where can I learn the QML APIs ?
<ahayzen> balloons, did u say u were gonna push some code for me to test or were we talking about the existing (sorry my WiFi dropped out :/ )
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, new source. I made his changes but I'm not sure I like them
<balloons> so I'm thinking it over :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok, let me know when u want me to test stuff :)
<balloons> ahayzen, pushing
<ahayzen> balloons, cool, i still don't understand totally wht Victor meant cause he said u can check if would not have been that track...but couldn't it randomly be that track?
<timp> Parker__: it is all here http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/create/get-the-sdk/
<timp> Parker__: on the left under QML, there are APIs and tutorials
<ahayzen> balloons, or does it keep going until it hits a time when they aren't randomly in order (or not random lol)
<balloons> ahayzen, Victor's point was a "random" track can't be verified by pushing next without checking to see if the track wasn't the next track already. In other words, if you have song 1, 2, 3 and you are playing 1. Turning on shuffle means track 2 or 3 play. But you can't verify you are shuffling properly until track 3 plays as track 2 is the next track anyway
<balloons> ahayzen, so yes it goes until it grabs the track that isn't the next track anyway :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok i get it now thx :)
<balloons> ohh pep8 errors for me to fix quickly.. you can run i
<balloons> just formatting :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, its running at the moment
<ogra_> loicm, i just select the languaage via the settings app
<ahayzen> balloons, i usually run it 3-5 times to confirm its gd
<balloons> ahayzen, ofc
<loicm> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, takes ~200seconds though :/
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll be doing the same here.. full suite now.. though nothing else should be broken, hah!
<balloons> ahayzen, how's the runs coming?
<ahayzen> balloons, just running through 4th iteration without fail at the moment
<ahayzen> balloons, u seen pyflakes failing on the latest one?
<balloons> yea, lol.. fixing
<ahayzen> balloons, we'll get there eventually :)
<balloons> haha.. small stuff.. unneeded variable still there
<fginther> om26er, salem_, ofono-qt is ready now
<om26er> fginther, thanks
<salem_> fginther, awesome, thank you!
<salem_> seb128, ping
<seb128> salem_, contentless ping warning
<salem_> seb128, due to fragmentation, the content is coming.
<salem_> seb128, hey, are you in charge of telepathy-mission-control?
<seb128> salem_, I don't think we have anyone "in charge", it would be easier for both of us if you just stated your question
<salem_> seb128, I need to add a new rule to apparmor in a file in mission-control. I see you were the one who added the file.
<seb128> salem_, I'm not, file a bug on launchpad, explaining the issue and with the rule/patch you need and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> salem_, I can review/upload it then if it makes sense
<balloons> ahayzen, so good from my end, and jenkins is good now too
<seb128> salem_, jdstrand added the apparmor profile/is maintaining it, he might be a better pick for questions on the topic though
<balloons> have to work on carla's additional test after this
<alecu> didrocks: ping about "- the revert on the scope to launch click apps"
<didrocks> alecu: hey, yeah?
<ahayzen> balloons, just running last test then will approve, nice work :)
<alecu> didrocks: is that the click scope? is there something we should be fixing somehow?
<salem_> seb128, ok, thanks.
<balloons> ahayzen, I like this set of tests much better than before.. Everyone helped
<alecu> also, is there a bug for that?
<seb128> salem_, yw
<didrocks> alecu: sil2100 would know which bug he filed ^
<ahayzen> balloons, approved do u want to top-approve?
<balloons> ahayzen, go for the top approve if you would
<didrocks> alecu: but yeah, use latest image, install the package with this commit -> you can't launch click apps anymore from the scope
<ahayzen> balloons, cool
<didrocks> alecu: so you need I guess:
<didrocks> - the fix for it
<didrocks> - an AP tests testing that case
<alecu> didrocks: great, I'll ask mmcc to take a look, since I'm on the verge of a paternity leave
<didrocks> alecu: sure, no worry! (and enjoy ;))
<alecu> :-) thanks!
<loicm> hey Saviq, can you please point me to the code retrieving the current time for the top panel in unity?
<dobey> what commit?
<dobey> meh
<alecu> dobey: I don't see any new bug for that, hopefully sil2100 can provide some light
<ahayzen> balloons, sorry u beat my to it, damn flaky WiFi. Let my know if u want anymore branches tested on device
<dobey> alecu: yeah, i'm totally confused about this :)
<balloons> ahayzen, that's it.. if you look, everything will be green on mako ;-) We landed fixes for weather too: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/62:20131212.1:20131211.2/5420/
<ahayzen> balloons, Victor has commented https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/198485/comments/461032
<balloons> ahayzen, I just replied actually, ty
<ahayzen> balloons, ah yes :)
 * balloons tweak again
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<mterry> seb128, btw, I think the welcome-wizard branch has been ready for re-review for a little bit
<seb128> mterry, it's funny you mention it, I was just about to have a look ;-)
<seb128> mterry, sorry, I've been quite busy and delayed that one
<mterry> seb128, I hear ya
<anarchiee> are there anyone to help me flashing ubuntu touch to lg optimus g?
<sil2100> alecu: hi!
<sil2100> alecu: so, I filled a bug for this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1260020 <- is this what you had in mind?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260020 in unity-scopes-shell "After revision 25 cannot launch click applications from the unity8 scopes" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> alecu: I see a branch related to that, so it's in the works - but I need to check if it also has some integration tests with it
<alecu> sil2100: ah, ok. I thought this was a problem on unity-scope-click that my team was supposed to fix
<alecu> dobey, mmcc ^
<dobey> what the heck is unity-scopes-shell
<dobey> though the change in r25 there doesn't make any sense to me, either
<dobey> that code just really needs a unit/regression test probably
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> can i install ubuntu-touch on nexus 7 2013 ?
<kibibyte> ??
<davmor2> kibibyte: you might be able to port to it I don't know if it is officially supported though
<kibibyte> :/
<popey> it isn't
<kibibyte> is there any risk?
<kibibyte> i dont want to brick it
<kibibyte> popey why?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<popey> it will not work
<kibibyte> hm
<kibibyte> i want to remove that crap android
<davmor2> kibibyte: the 2012 version is nvidia based the 2013 is qualcom based so completely different hardware
<kibibyte> but do they work on it
<kibibyte> ?
<popey> 20:29:54 < popey> it will not work
<lops> good morning guys. when I run my app in a tablet, some elements like listitems with icons seem to misbehave or not show at all but they work fine on the PC. any tips?
<jdstrand> tedg: daker noticed what I believe is a critical bug in upstart-app-launch: bug #1260079
<ubot5> bug 1260079 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch does not set (at least) TMPDIR correctly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260079
<jdstrand> tedg: see my comment #4 and #5
<daker> jdstrand: thank you!
<tedg> jdstrand, Hmm, K.
<jdstrand> tedg: btw, do you know what /run/shm/lttng-ust is all about?
<jdstrand> /run/shm/lttng-ust*
<tedg> jdstrand, Yes! :-)
<tedg> jdstrand, Instrumenting for measuring application startup performance.
<tedg> jdstrand, Basically if you have the lttng module loaded you can track the tracepoints.
<jdstrand> tedg: the apps themselves shouldn't need access to the files correct?
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, the problem is that I was trying to instrument the "exec" utility.  Which is under confinement for click apps but not desktop ones.
<tedg> jdstrand, Guessing I'll have to drop those tracepoints.
<jdstrand> tedg: I can add explicit deny rules to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu. if it is just temporary, we can leave the denials in the logs
<jdstrand> I just don't want every app to have the logged denials if we can help it
<tedg> jdstrand, Can we remove the denials from the log but still leave it as denied?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> that is an explicit deny
<tedg> Oh, cool.  That'd be great.
<jdstrand> (that is what I meant)
<jdstrand> ok, I'll queue that up for the next upload
<tedg> I'd love that then I could leave the tracepoints in for the legacy apps.
<jdstrand> fyi, bug #1260491 will be fixed in the next upload
<ubot5> bug 1260491 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please explicitly deny access to /run/shm/lttng-ust-*" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260491
<jdstrand> tedg: do note in 1260079 that it might be more than just TMPDIR. The app needed access to /home/phablet/.local/share/Qt Project/. That could indicate another var isn't getting setup right, or it might be a bug in qtubuntu. you might want to talk to kalikiana_ if you think it is qtubuntu
<jdstrand> ie, it could be a related bug or a totally separate bug
<tedg> jdstrand, We're setting it to "%s/confined/%s" so it implies the second %s is wrong.
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> there seems to be a memory issue though
<jdstrand> cause sometimes it is blank and sometimes it has what appears to be XDG_DATA_HOME
<jdstrand> (the second %s)
<tedg> Found it.
<GhostSamurai> Hello everyone
<fishscene> o/
<GhostSamurai> I have a question
<fishscene> Go for it
<GhostSamurai> Lol ok
<fishscene> Is Mir running on Nexus 7, Grouper in the Development channel?
<GhostSamurai> So im going to start the porting process for my phone. If i get stuck can i come here an ask for feedback?
<fishscene> Of course.
<GhostSamurai> Awesome
<GhostSamurai> Also has anyone started doing this for the GS4? I checked and so far found nothing
<GhostSamurai> yea its not even in the WIP section nvm
<Wilco87> hi there., I am new at Ubuntu touch and I would love to test it! at this moment I have custom android ROM running and team win boot loader. if I want to go back is my boot loader still there after installing Ubuntu touch, so that I can just flash the custom android back on?
<Wilco87> oh yeah my phone is a S3
<GhostSamurai> Did you make a full back up?
<fishscene> err… nvm. Found the answer to my question, but now I have another one. https://launchpad.net/mir/ On that website, it shows a "Series and milestones" tree with "trusty" and "devel". How do I read that? Is the devel branch leading up to the 0.1.3 trusty milestone?
<fishscene> GhostSamurai: Thanks for reminding me. I need to add a backup option to my flashing script
<Wilco87> yes got all my files and stuff. the only question, stays my boot loader in tact to flash android back ? :-)
<GhostSamurai> No problem fishscene
<GhostSamurai> Do you have a locked bootloader?
<Wilco87> no I have a custom ROM running flashed it with team win boot loader.
<Wilco87> no = yes
<GhostSamurai> Yes or no lol?
<Wilco87> yes I have it unlocked haha
<GhostSamurai> lol
<GhostSamurai> Check on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for your GS3
<GhostSamurai> search XDA
<GhostSamurai> If you are worrying about messing up your phone then dont even bother messing with this lol I just have like 5 phones laying around to mess with
<Wilco87> lol oke , yes I had found that page
<Wilco87> .but it doesn't says if my boot loader stays. only how to flash back with adb
<GhostSamurai> Just try an find out for yourself do it and then try to flash your adb backup
<GhostSamurai> lol
<Saviq> loicm, you literally *just* missed me, the time in the indicator comes direct from indicator-datetime
<loicm> alright, thanks Saviq
<Saviq> loicm, having looked at it again, it is somewhat weird
<Saviq> loicm, we abuse the label coming from the indicator
<Saviq> loicm, just to trigger an update in the UI
<Saviq> loicm, so whenever the label sent from the indicator changes, we do "new Date()" and indeed use Qt.formatTime / Qt.formatDate on the JS Date object
<loicm> Saviq: ok, looking at the code in Qt and trying with different QPA plugins, it seems like the locale has nothing to do with the QPA plugin
<Saviq> loicm, but indeed when I did:
<Saviq> onTextChanged: console.log("=====", clock.currentDate, text)
<Saviq> loicm, in GreeterContent.qml
<Saviq> loicm, I first get:
<Saviq> ===== Thu Dec 12 2013 23:49:53 GMT+0100 (CET) 23:49
<Saviq> and soon after:
<Saviq> ===== Thu Dec 12 2013 23:49:53 GMT+0100 (CET) 11:49 PM
<Saviq> WTH?
<loicm> Saviq: yes, WTH...
<Saviq> loicm, to be honest I don't even see *why* it would get update
<Saviq> d
<Saviq> ok well, I think I know why
<Saviq> it would get updated
<leptone> hello im wondering how this is going to work. how is Canonical going to get revenue from these partners/phone sales? With respect to the GPL how can Canonical be compensated for 'their' software?
<Saviq> leptone, same way it's compensated for desktop sales
<leptone> what way is that?
<xnox> leptone: what GPL has to do with it? GPL explicetely allows one to _sell_ software as long as binaries are sold with source code.
<leptone> does system76 pay canonical everytime the sell a computer?
<Saviq> loicm, I think I found it...
<Saviq> loicm, not qtubuntu after all
<leptone> xnox, but i mean couldnt the 'partner' just download the software and install it themselves without pay canonical?
<beuno> leptone, Canonical owns the Ubuntu trademark
<beuno> so they can, but they can't sell it under the Ubuntu name
<xnox> leptone: this is very off-topic, how canonical makes money. In general however, software companies make money by writting software or providing services.
<Saviq> loicm, it's indicator-datetime and unity8
<xnox> leptone: and it could be anything..... from QA, testing, marketing to anything a partner is willing to pay money for.
<Saviq> loicm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/Greeter/Clock.qml#L51
<leptone> beuno, gotcha
<Saviq> loicm, timeLabel.text = rightLabel; breaks the binding
<Saviq> loicm, so as soon as that happens, we get the string straight from the indicator
<Saviq> loicm, which sends "11:58 PM"
<loicm> Saviq: ok, I was going to prove that at least it's not in qtubuntu
<loicm> Saviq: but that's great we got it
<loicm> loicm: so you take care of it?
<loicm> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> loicm, in unity8, yes, still needs fixing in the indicator
<loicm> kgunn will be happy to know about that
<Saviq> loicm, will mark the bug accordingly
<loicm> Saviq: alright
<kgunn> loicm: yep
<loicm> Saviq: then now I guess I can go to bed!
<loicm> Saviq: have a good night, thanks for taking a look at it
<Saviq> loicm, kgunn, I should always be working after a few beers, seems it's productive!
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> enough beers...and the time starts to look right on the panel regardless :)
<Saviq> kgunn, ok, so this fixes in greeter: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fox-clock-formatting/+merge/198843
<kgunn> Saviq: much thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, needs a test (tomorrow, writing tests over beers is less productive)
<kgunn> probably so...
<Saviq> kgunn, panel time needs to be fixed in indicator-datetime currently, until unity8 takes it over and ignores what the indicator sends altogether
<Saviq> which we should probably do to lift the responsibility of the indicator to update it and wake up unnecessarily
<Saviq> well-deserved bedtime o/
<Saviq> that's all, folks!
<kgunn> \o
<Tilax> Hello!
<Tilax> Just installed Ubuntu on my gnex for the first time.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-13
<dev__> can someone help me with a compile error ?
<dev__> http://pastebin.com/3kMPYBY2
<dev__> anyone ? o/
<dragonlung> anyone talking?
<dragonlung> well if anyone is paying attention. I got a Nobis tablet and wondered if it could handle touch being installed on it
<dragonlung> nobody knows
<dragonlung> hello world lol
<dragonlung> :P
<dholbach> good morning
<mandel> lool, any idea if there is any preferred c++ logging lib to be used?
<mandel> lool, specially for qt
<kibibyte> hi
<fishscene> o/
<lool> mandel: good Q
<lool> mandel: I remember we discussed log4cpp many months ago, but I dont remember the conclusion
<lool> tvoss: ^ mandel asks whether there's a recommended C++ logging library?
<mandel> lool, which is waaaaay better than qDebug fo sure!
<lool> right, I agree Qt macros are a bit limited
<tvoss> mandel, lool google log works perfectly fine, all macro magic there, plus syslog
<lool> I find the number of levels a bit limited and the default behavior sucks, but then you can at least extend with your own loggers and stuff
<tvoss> lool, it is in main, too. boost log is another candidate, but that's in universe
<lool> right, was checking location-service
<lool> which uses
<lool> glog/logging.h
<tvoss> lool, yup. the providers are good examples of verbose logging
<tvoss> mandel, ^
<tvoss> mandel, lool     SYSLOG_EVERY_N(INFO, 20) << "SV status update: [#svs: " << sv_info->num_svs << "]";
<tvoss> is a good example
<Guest90294> hello all could anyone tell me if the STAR B95M B943 qued core phone will get ubuntu firmware ?????
<mandel> tvoss, lool I'm raising this question do to two reason, first the ubuntuoneauth lib is doing logging terribly bad, uses qDebug etc.. and swallows the logs of any other qDebug in an app except for qCritical, it is also writing logs from all apps in the same file!! I'd like to have a general solution to avoid that
<Guest90294> sorry thats meant to be star B94M B943
<mandel> lool, tvoss 2. udm logging has to be improved
<tvoss> mandel, go for glog then, it is in main, and it is a no-brainer
<tvoss> log-rotation and stuff works ootb, too
<tvoss> lool, ^
<mandel> tvoss, then glog is for me
<Guest90294> or could someone point out where i could find out please.
<fishscene1> Guest90294: Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Guest90294> thank you i have a look anyway.
<Nordal> Hello. I just flashed my Samsung galaxy nexus. The screen displays "Ubuntu update complete" and nothing happens. Should i reboot manually?
<davmor2> Morning all
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone
<tvoss> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/properties-cpp/remove-license-statement-in-build-files/+merge/198927
<mapr> somebody working on porting to Galaxy Ace ?
<seb128> tvoss, thanks, comment approved but I'm not in the right team to change the mr status
<pitti> tvoss: ah, do you still want/need the ofono d-bus mock for networks?
<pitti> tvoss: I'm dusting off my initial template from back then, write tests for it and add it to dbusmock; once that's done, I can fairly easily add the Network stuff too, if you want
<didrocks> barry: around? we have an image promotion blocker due to system image 2.0
<tvoss> seb128, thx
<tvoss> pitti, can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/properties-cpp/remove-license-statement-in-build-files/+merge/198927
<tvoss> ?
<tvoss> pitti, for the dbus-mock and nm/ofono question: yes, would be helpful
<karostimanli> yo  what up my niggas
<karostimanli> would like to know when i can expect a ubuntu touch tablet?
<karostimanli> what up my main man
<karostimanli> y nobody be partying round this bitch?
<dholbach> karostimanli, there's no need for this kind of language in here
<karostimanli> imma let yall nerds alone . talk to the hand
<dholbach> ...
<pitti> tvoss: ah, I thought it was enough to change the license to LGPL, but that's fine as well
<tvoss> pitti, ack
<pitti> tvoss: OOI, what's the status on your qtubuntu-sensors port to cmake, who needs to review/ack that?
<tvoss> pitti, I need someone to give the plugin a spin on the phone
<pitti> tvoss: ah, I asked kalikiana_ the other day what in the phone actually uses these sensors, i. e. what we can use for (manual) testing
<tvoss> pitti, the media player should use it
<barry> didrocks: hi, what's up?
<didrocks> barry: hey, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1260712
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1260712 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Apply update failed: Can't apply the current update (can't contact service)"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> barry: I've cowboyed the fix, but then, I think you will want to have the tests and so on… (and same behavior in the mocks)
<barry> didrocks: remember, we talked about the api change in ApplyUpdate?  it had to be changed to an async method and it sends a Rebooting(bool) signal now.  LP: #1247215
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1247215 in Ubuntu system image "D-Bus API change to ApplyUpdate()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247215
<didrocks> barry: ah, that was that one, yeah, unfortunately, I think your change wasn't coordinate with a system-settings change (it should have breaks: << _package_version)
<didrocks> and get the change coordinated
<didrocks> barry: anyway, the change is there for now, to prevent it
<didrocks> but the packaging should have blocked coming without the system-settings change IMHO
<barry> didrocks: probably so.  i thought it was already a coordinated change, but yes, we probably should have enforced it in the packaging.  is it worth doing now?  did you cowboy the change into the ui then?
<didrocks> barry: I don't have the time right now, but the question is: how can you tell if install and restart has an issue?
<didrocks> do you send a signal?
 * didrocks needs to reread the bug
<didrocks> Rebooting(false)
<didrocks> but you don't have the msg of what's wrong?
<barry> didrocks: yes, if there's a problem you'll get Rebooting(False) signal, otherwise you'll "get" Rebooting(True) signal.  i put that in quotes because you'll probably have rebooted before then ;)
<didrocks> shouldn't it get a message?
<didrocks> barry: I'm afraid you don't have any more fine-grained message
<barry> didrocks: i'm not entirely sure there *is* more information to send
<didrocks> like "no more download file to apply the change"
<didrocks> that already happened in the past
<barry> didrocks: previously, there was a message but it was never really more informative than true/false.  i.e. if it was false it was always the same message.
<didrocks> barry: I think Reboot(error_message) would be better
<barry> didrocks: but if *some* text is helpful, we could change the api to send it
<didrocks> and error_message="" if no error
<didrocks> making sense?
<barry> didrocks: it does, certainly if it helps the ui be more user friendly
<didrocks> barry: yeah, I think it will ;)
<barry> didrocks: cool, np.  i'll file a bug on s-i and system-settings, and we'll coordinate better this time ;)
<didrocks> barry: so, let's keep that for now (until we coordinate on the ui change)
<didrocks> barry: yeah, I guess that will probably be at the start of year
<barry> didrocks: so, for the immediate problem, is there anything i need to do to s-i?
<didrocks> barry: so please, don't rechange it before it
<didrocks> barry: I just uploaded that fix, just let's keep it for now
<barry> didrocks: np
<didrocks> and then, we'll change gradually
<barry> didrocks: sounds good
<didrocks> thanks barry :)
<barry> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> barry: you can already change your API btw to that
<didrocks> just keep the return ""
<didrocks> we'll change the UI
<didrocks> and then remove the return ""
<barry> didrocks: wait, is that the change you cowboyed in?
<didrocks> barry: right
<didrocks> just adding return ""
<didrocks> (without committing to your branch)
<barry> didrocks: okay, then it sounds like to solve LP: #1260712, i should add a return '' to the async method and release s-i 2.0.4, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1260712 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Apply update failed: Can't apply the current update (can't contact service)"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260712
<didrocks> barry: well, just do that once you change your signal API
<barry> didrocks: sorry, i'm being dense.  just trying to understand if there's a critical change you need right now, or whether that return '' change can wait until Rebooting signal returns an error message
<didrocks> barry: nothing anymore from you right now :)
<barry> didrocks: okay!  thanks, and sorry about that
<didrocks> no worry, we'll get it through
<msvb-lab> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-4-manta #19-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 8 13:14:29 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<msvb-lab> Do I have the latest revision of the latest channel of the latest touch distro?
<msvb-lab> ...trying to figure out how to determine the OS state without daily reflashing.
<msvb-lab> If anyone has a strategy for that, would love to hear it.
<daker> msvb-lab: run system-image-cli -i
<msvb-lab> Python crashes with a long traceback.
<msvb-lab> Do I need X11 (run it on the tablet) or should I be root?
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> that should just work
<daker> msvb-lab: run t as root
<popey> you don't need X
<daker> msvb-lab: or what popey said
<msvb-lab> I see, you mean run it offline (not from Manta but from the attached host.)
<msvb-lab> Okay, that's a good tip Popey thanks.
<msvb-lab> current build number: 12, channel: trusty-customized, version version: 12, version ubuntu: 20131211, version device: 20131203, version custom-sevilerow-trusty: 3
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20131211 could not be found
<msvb-lab> So is there a chart/table/mapping for what development branches correspond to channels, builds, version, revisions, and so on?
<msvb-lab> It would be nice to have some indication of 'whats working now' 'stable version' 'cutting edge' and so on.
<msvb-lab> I assume 'trusty-customized' means 'trusty-devel' with CSS customizations for Unity right?
<popey> msvb-lab: how did you flash that?
<asac> popey: davmor2: we will have an image in a bit that needs another run (fixing the system image regression) ... will you be here for a bit?
<asac> (guess didrocks already said)
<popey> yes
<davmor2> asac: I'm here till 20:00
<davmor2> utc
<asac> plars: are you around today?
<asac> davmor2: nice one... we can even do another run it feels :P almost
<msvb-lab> ...and that if I leave the trusty-devel channel (which in theory is unstable) then I'll have stability problems by staying on the saucy channels. Hmm.
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> plars: cool. just for dashboard love later
<plars> asac: certainly
<popey> asac: I too will be around until quite a bit later, lots to do
<asac> cool. i will stay around to get this image done
<davmor2> asac: yeah just remember I have things to do too ;)
<asac> so didier can go on vac ... or at least only come back for the mail if he wants
<msvb-lab> Popey: I flashed using phablet-flash as described on wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<plars> asac: the results have been quite a bit more stable lately though - with the exception of webbrowser which needs to rerun at the end of maguro this time (and even that's fairly rare) they don't look like they'll need a lot of intervention
<asac> plars: yeah. but i need the best results possible to make the promotion decision ... as i dont have a calibrated feeling as i was a bit out fo this process
<asac> so... L:)
<popey> msvb-lab: strange, wonder why you have trusty-customised
<msvb-lab> I have it because I ran phablet-flash --channel trusty-customised (or something similar.)
<msvb-lab> Why are you surprised about having trusty-customised?
<asac> davmor2: sure, do it now... image will be there in 30 minutes or so :)
<asac> and then do after
<asac> hehe
<asac> sorry for this :)
<plars> asac: no problem, I'll be around today and all of next week except monday. I won't be around much this weekend though
<msvb-lab> Popey: Do you recommend that I flash another if my goal is stability?
<msvb-lab> I'd like to write some click apps to test the possibilities and be able to actually use them.
<didrocks> asac: please, if you rerun/hide issues, still says on your email and link to references
<asac> plars: fine. i want this done today... and then monday we land in super conservative mode... no risks, only flaki fixes etc.
<msvb-lab> So it would be great if theunderlying system works.
<didrocks> asac: so that the good values are not hiding flackyness
<asac> didrocks: yeah. recording is a must
<didrocks> and say "we're good, let's continue"
<popey> msvb-lab: what device do you have?
<balloons> m-b-o, howdy :-)
<msvb-lab> Nexus 10 2012.
<msvb-lab> 16 Go.
<asac> didrocks: right. you can already include a section in the mail that points out the still observed flaki tests
<asac> so i can call them out loudly :) in capital letters
<didrocks> yep
<popey> msvb-lab: so you should use --channel trusty, or --channel trusty-proposed (for bleeding edge untested)
<asac> so i just fill in : TESTNAME - URL-to-jenkins
<asac>  + owner
<m-b-o> balloons: howdy ho :)
<msvb-lab> Popey: Okay, going to flash now. I'll use --no-backup so that the media library stays put. That's why I went with the customized variant in the first place. This device is for demonstration purposes.
<balloons> m-b-o, so I take it you saw the changes to the weather tests ;-)
<msvb-lab> Does anyone know what the difference (besides visually and media libraries) between *-proposed and *-customised is?
<m-b-o> balloons: yes I did, it looks all nice!
<m-b-o> balloons: you've put db creation into the test, that's cool!
<balloons> m-b-o, yea.. The more I dug into it, the less I liked how it was happenin
<m-b-o> balloons: yes. another thing that could be simplified is putting the testdata in json-files instead of an py dict
<balloons> yes the giant python file :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: will do that when the new weather data provider is ready to be merged
<balloons> that sounds like a plan
<m-b-o> balloons: saw the uds video regarding autopilot and python3. is this already working?
<balloons> m-b-o, yes.. we need to convert to python3, but I've ignored it while stablizing tests
<daker> this page is outdated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus
<m-b-o> balloons: ah, ok. will try to  help. nice occassion to get started with py3 :)
<balloons> m-b-o, yes, it's on the horizon.. The goal is to have it be py2 and py3 compatible
<m-b-o> balloons: wondered if this new asyncio stuff in py3.3+ would be useful
<marcoceppi> Is there an "easy" way to access Google Drive data via touch?
<dobey> marcoceppi: programmatically? or as a user?
<marcoceppi> dobey: as a user
<dobey> ah, maybe the files app if it supports google drive already.
<dobey> but probably just as easy to use a browser and go to drive.google.com
<doomlord_> is ubuntu touch worth trying
<rickspencer3> doomlord_, yes
<rickspencer3> ;)
<doomlord_> i'm looking forward to desktop convergance but thats still some way off?
<rickspencer3> doomlord_, yes, convergence with desktop is for the future a little bit
<rickspencer3> doomlord_, focus is on tablet and phone convergence this cycle, though you should be able to try it on a desktop as well
<rickspencer3> it just won't be baked
<daker> anyidea why the brightness setting is not consistent?
<lops> good morning, does anyone know of a way im QML to change the current tab in a Tabs?
<daker> lops: TABS_ID.selectedTabIndex = TAB_INDEX
<daker> seb128: can you please take a look at this small fix https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-system-settings/fix.brightness.slider/+merge/198977 ?
<lops> daker, thx.
<gatox> mardy, ping
<mhall119> beuno: hey, is there a plan for distributing content (wallpapers, themes, icon packs, etc) via click packages?
<beuno> mhall119, not at the moment, no
<mhall119> beuno: has there been any discussion or brainstorming about it?
<beuno> mhall119, none that I'm aware of
<achiang> sergiusens: playing with the go version of udbflash, very nice!
<achiang> sergiusens: is it by design that you do not want to wait for all files to download before starting to push them?
<sergiusens> achiang, yeah; if you bootstrap from fastboot it waits though
<sergiusens> thanks
<achiang> sergiusens: i'm asking because i'm playing with adding some progress bars to the downloader
<achiang> sergiusens: the design of that gets a lot easier if you block on waiting for all files to be downloaded before pushing
<achiang> sergiusens: but if you think that's not worth blocking on, then i won't explore that path :)
<sergiusens> achiang, theirs a curses go binding somewhere, may be easier with that and just create cells and rows for each component
<sergiusens> but yeah, it is a bit more complicated
<achiang> sergiusens: right, i saw that, but the thing is, there is some output when pushing files too
<sergiusens> achiang, just that on slow devices having the files copied before makes for a faster flash
<sergiusens> achiang, we can omit the output for pushing
<achiang> sergiusens: i'm not dead set on having progress bars... just wanted to have a play with go and this seemed like a simple enough thing to add
<achiang> sergiusens: i defer to your judgement here...
<achiang> sergiusens: but yeah, if you think that maybe pushing doesn't need output, that makes life a bit easier too
<sergiusens> achiang, pushing doesn't need output at all
<achiang> sergiusens: ok, i'll go down that path then
<achiang> sergiusens: thanks for the guidance!
<sergiusens> rsalveti, cyphermox http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568235/
<achiang> sergiusens: i can report that it works well on OSX ;)
<sergiusens> achiang, awesome
<sergiusens> achiang, I just need to add OS checks and try on my girfriend's windows machine and that will get the 'don't need ubuntu to flash' story complete
<achiang> sergiusens: i'm working on a wiki page to document OSX
<sergiusens> achiang, design will be happy
<achiang> heh. plus maybe the huge group of webdevs out there too :)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: cool. do you need sponsoring?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, yup
<cyphermox> ok, I'll do it in a second
<sergiusens> cyphermox, just in case, the debdiff doesn't show I deleted the grep file in the root source :-/
<cyphermox> yeah, np
<sergiusens> cyphermox, thanks
<nuclearbob> bfiller_afk: since thomi's week is already over, I can help take a look at the issue you were looking for qa help with
<cyphermox> sergiusens: uploaded.
<sergiusens> saw, thanks :-)
<cyphermox> how come you haven; t applied for upload rights yet?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, don't I need to be an ubuntu member first?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: no
<sergiusens> cyphermox, oh; then hmmm
<cyphermox> sergiusens: if you apply for upload rights you become a Ubuntu member via Ubuntu Developers
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I have no answer to that
<sergiusens> cyphermox, what do I need to do?
<cyphermox> you can still do the other, but just sayin' :)
<cyphermox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I was going to do everything in an orderly fashion or so I thought
<cyphermox> it's not necessary since you do development, the DMB will give you ubuntu membership as you get upload rights
<cyphermox> the other membership board is to allow those who don't directly do development: translations, documentation, LoCo events etc. to also get Ubuntu Member
 * sergiusens reads
<cyphermox> also, how did you generate the debdiff?
<cyphermox> it was all full of CRLF... yuck ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, debdiff x.dsc y.dsc
<cyphermox> ah, weird
<sergiusens> cyphermox, might been the pastebin thing
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> yeah, must have been
<sergiusens> cyphermox, probably should of just sent a file up
<cyphermox> still, it was yucky
<cyphermox> it's not a big deal, patch handles it nicely
<Cipri> how can i get ubuntu on my lg optimus l7 device ??
<Cipri> how can i get ubuntu on my lg optimus l7 device ?? does anyone have an ideea ??
<dobey> does anyone know how to modify the import path for qmltestrunner?
<stgraber> ogra_: ping
<stgraber> ogra_: that ping was about https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/enable-discard/+merge/198998
<stgraber> ogra_: let me know when you're happy for me to land this
<harris> why does the enxus 7 still have red blocks on the status page
<popey> harris: because the nexus and nexus 4 have been the focus for the last 6 months
<harris> will it be fixed
<harris> the nexus 7
<daker> anyone know why i am geeting this
<daker> AbstractPlayer: No URI handler implemented for "video".
<daker> Error: "No URI handler implemented for "video"."
<daker> i am using Qt.openUrlExternally('video:///'+URL);
<aquarius> popey, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05447.html is interesting -- phablet-config, eh? I didn't know about that. Should the "things you can do to your phone, like enabling developer mode" wiki page be updated to recommend phablet-config instead?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-14
<popey>  /join #steamdb
<popey> bahbah
<WebVisitor-2> Got a System76 Darter. This the place to figure out how to get the most out of the touch screen?
<user82> WebVisitor-2, nice system
<user82> but this is the channel on the mobile os called "ubuntu touch"
<WebVisitor-2> user82, thanks.
<user82> no idea where to go. the #ubuntu channel maybe.
<user82> it is general software support. an i think configuration of a touch screen belongs there?
<WebVisitor-2> yea, I'm all over. Looks like "ginn" is one option
<WebVisitor-2> appreciate your reply. Off I go :)
<pccasa> Hello. I've got a question. Why is Ubuntu-touch at the repositories if we cannot install it?
<ahayzen> Hi, was wondering if it is correct that the update manager wants to remove the package ubuntu-sdk?
<Flo7ian> is there a android version that is the best for installing ubuntu phone onto?
<Flo7ian> read that for a dual boot setup 4.2.2  is the best choice
<ogra_> ahayzen, no, thats a bug apparently
<ahayzen> ogra_, is it being tracked somewhere?
<ogra_> ahayzen, not sure, i only saw a G+ post about it and that the discussion was going on in #ubuntu-app-devel afterwards
<ogra_> seems a wrong dependency sneaked into the PPA or some such
<ahayzen> ogra_, ah ok... do i just to apt-get upgrade for now? as that just seems to want to hold back qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu but not remove anything?
<ahayzen> ogra_, found the G+ post thanks for ur help
<ogra_> great, i was looking, but couldnt find it again
<ahayzen> ogra_, in the app-dev community https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/Uj93GQ9D3uV
<ogra_> ah
<ahayzen> ogra_, was there any outcome in the discussions on IRC?
<ogra_> dunno, proobably popey or dpm know
<ahayzen> ogra_, i'll ask in the other channel, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: ogra_ bug 1260954
<ubot5> bug 1260954 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Upgrading saucy removes ubuntu-sdk package because of cordova conflicts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260954
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<ahayzen> popey, what am i recommended to do for the moment?
<popey> I haven't looked into it, sorry. Looks like an issue for Mirv to look at when he's around
<ahayzen> popey, ok i'll do nothing for the moment and await further information :) thanks
<popey> ahayzen: for now you can "apt-get upgrade which will hold back the offending package, but update the rest
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks :)
<wild> ciao
<wild> aiuto
<Dan> .
<matv1> can anyone enlighten me on the status of the e-mail core app?
<matv1> it says on LP its not currently under development
<matv1> does that mean it has definitely been abandoned as a core app?
<matv1> in other words: is canonical still driving that or is being left up to the community to restart?
<Rienzilha> Hello there
<Rienzilha> Greetings
<Rienzilha> whops, disregard that last one :)
<bugs> the checksum fails
<bugs> any idea??
<bugs> i am trying to install touch on nexus 4
<sergiusens> bugs, delete the file with the failing checksum and redownload
<bugs> it worked
<bugs> deleted and redownloaded
<bugs> now downloading second file
<Rienzilha> How is Touch currently in terms of daily usability?
<Rienzilha> Anywhere near usable, or really developer snapshot ymmv? :)
<Rienzilha> (is it worth getting a nexus 4 for to try it out for a couple of months?)
<bugs> now phone stuck at autodeply.zip not found
<bugs> INFO:phablet-flash:Pushing /home/gunveer/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-d089ad76802f5698cfb0acadfe9e441a56a5fbe3af6f0df4e099398910e84212.tar.xz to /cache/recovery/
<bugs> stuck here
<bugs> any suggestions
<ogra_> bugs, patience ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-15
<Sil_temp> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me get an image for Ubuntu Touch. The URL on the forum post for my device came out with a 404.
<Nothing_Much> How well is the Kindle Fire HD 7" support for Ubuntu Touch?
<utdev> Hey anyone active?
<utdev> I need help with lxc-container error if possible
<Rienzilha> Don't ask to ask, just ask. Maybe someone will answer, but the channel is quite quiet
<dragonkeeper> hi i have a few errors in kernel  like this /drivers/mmc/host/msm_sdcc.c:2573:21: error: 'BOARD_REV08' undeclared (first use in this function).  whats the best solution
<Nexus5user> hello guys
<Nexus5user> someone there?
<Nexus5user> that can answer some qustions?
<Nexus5user> does anyone knows when ubuntu will be available for nexus 5?
<Nexus5user> no oneä?
<Nexus5user> one*
<Nexus5user> hakeem
<jalcine> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nexus5user> hehe okey :), all is inactive :(
<randomcpp> Nexus5user, I'm a ut dev but I heard that it will be supported soon (jan-feb 2014)
<Nexus5user> @randomcpp oh nice :), when will the desktop version be available?
<popey> Nexus5user: probably end of january
<randomcpp> unity8?
<Nexus5user> @randomcpp. i dont know if it is called unity8, but i want for example to connect my phone into a slimport then a screen, and use desktop version
<randomcpp>  oh I get it, I don't know sorry :(
<Nexus5user> okej :/
<randomcpp> popey, do you know what's the state of qt5.2 pkgs? when will they be pushed in trusty repo?
<popey> yes, mid jan i blieve
<popey> Nexus5user: yes, that will arrive ~november
<popey> for the 14.10 release
<OttOmanTR> Hi guys, is it true that Canonical has had an agreement with a manufacturer to make the first the Ubuntu Touch smartphone?
<OttOmanTR> if it's true, it definitely will be my next device :)
<tygerlord> Hello
<SpacedOut> OttOmanTR: Just look at Google news, 'Ubuntu Touch officially gets a smartphone partner'
<tygerlord> I'm porting for crespo and get trouble with some unmounted parts
<SpacedOut> OttOmanTR: And next time hang around for the response...
<tygerlord> according to libhybris and other /system should be mounted
<tygerlord> but on touch script system is mounted on /android/system
<tygerlord> Where is the glue between /android/system to /system on ubunto rootfs? someone known?
<tygerlord> hmmm _ogra guru is needed...
<dragonfly> hello
<dragonfly> Which phones, at the moment, it is possible to install ubuntu?
<tygerlord> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dragonfly> nexus4/7/10 - samsung/asus/google /
<dragonfly> ?
<randomcpp> nexus 4 is lg, 7 asus and 10 samsung
<dragonfly> randomcpp, thnx! 3g too works?
<randomcpp> only on mako (nexus 4) and maguro (sam gnexus) if I remember correctly
<randomcpp> I don't know on nexus 7 3g
<dragonfly> Asus Nexus 7 (2012) good? or 2013y?
<randomcpp> 2012 codename 'grouper'
<dragonfly> Oh, sorry for so many questions, I just want to buy a tablet for ubuntu.
<dragonfly> First generation = grouper, ok
<randomcpp> there's a chance that also newer nexus 7 will be supported
<OttOmanTR> I accidentally closed the chat window. News say there will be a Ubuntu Touch smartphone in 2014. Is it true?
<bbfox59> Hi all
<bbfox59> I'm trying to make sound working on the N7000 port, I've write UCM profiles, pulseaudio start well and the mixer are good when I check with amixer (for Speaker and when Headphone is connected through jack)
<bbfox59> The problem is that there is no sound
<bbfox59> Is someone here to give me some advices?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-08
<UTL> Update on the ovation image: Extracted the latest saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip. Replaced the tar.gz with Vivid image. Updated the updater-script at the line "package_extract_file("saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz", "/data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz"); " to "package_extract_file("vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz", "/data/ubuntu-rootfs.tar.gz");". Flashed all required packages, and now all I get is a rotating Ubuntu logo. Does the same for
<UTL>  the 14.09 image.
<UTL> It rotates for a while, pauses, and then goes back to rotating, again. What did I do wrong?
<UTL> By the way, I lost Cyanogenmod. If this doesn't work, I'll have to get it back.
 * UTL is on to something, but he's not sure what. If only he knew how to fix it...!
 * UTL watches as the logo continues to rotate over... and over... and over...
 * UTL feels tired, and goes away to get another cup of coffee.
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<xtr-stuff> Hello all, has the handling of kc
<xtr-stuff> Kgsl changed in thé latest images
<xtr-stuff> (vivid, rtm) from what i can see thé firmware files à300_pm4.fw etc are no longer present in thé mako builds
<xtr-stuff> I have an HTC one m7 which uses thé same board and thé boot stops because its unable to load thé firmware files . Was mako's kernel modified to avoid loading those files?
<pete-woods> can anyone point me to any up to date docs with regards to fat / multiarch click packages?
<pete-woods> what I'm looking for is what values we expect the arch names to be on the filesystem
<pete-woods> are we using GNU triplet? or are we using DEB_HOST_ARCH, e.g. amd64, armhf
<popey> pete-woods: swordfish90 has just had some success creating a fat package - maybe he can help?
<pete-woods> popey: thanks
<swordfish90> pete-woods, I won't call it success until I see it working :D ... Anyway this is the tutorial I followed http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/12/creating-mutli-arch-click-packages.html
<swordfish90> pete-woods, what do you mean by arch names, you are referring to the ones in lib directory or the in the manifest file?
<pete-woods> swordfish90: the paths I will end up with in the filesystem
<pete-woods> the mainfest uses DEB_HOST_ARCH, i.e. amd64, i386, armhf
<pete-woods> but I don't know if in the actual click archive I should be using e.g. x86_64-linux-gnu
<pete-woods> I'm updating the unity-scopes .so loader's search paths
<pete-woods> and want to follow the same conventions as for regular apps
<swordfish90> pete-woods, I think it's the second one. In the tutorial Nicholas wrote that the folder names inside the lib folder should be arm-linux-gnueabihf, i386-linux-gnu, x86_64-linux-gnu
<pete-woods> swordfish90: cool, thanks. will use the gnu triplet then :)
<seb128> mardy, hey, did you see my ping about shotwell from friday?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Brownie Day! :-D
<cwayne> JamesTait: i live every day like its brownie day :P
<JamesTait> cwayne, sounds like a good philosophy to me. ;)
<mardy> seb128: yes, sorry, forgot to reply
<mardy> seb128: the branch should be finished
<mardy> seb128: I tested it with flickr, picasa and facebook
<mardy> seb128: I don't know why the problem appeared in utopic only, maybe the vala compiler changed
<mardy> seb128: because our code didn't
<mardy> seb128: but indeed it was wrong
<Chipaca> how do I *remove* a file/folder from qt project?
<Chipaca> ahh, edit the cmakelists
<seb128> mardy, ok, thanks, did you want to mp it or should I just grab the commit from the vcs?
<mardy> seb128: feel free to take the commit, unless you prefer me to make a MP for it
<seb128> mardy, commit is fine, thanlks
<Chipaca> augh! can't use TableView on the phone?
<Chipaca> what does one use instead of tableview?
<Cimi> Wellark, ping
<popey> dbarth: can you join #ubuntu-app-devel pls?
<madness619> hi
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, Are there any HTML5 application I could help with? :D
<Wellark> Cimi: semipong, having dinner
<Wellark> please, leave a backlog
<Wellark> or /query
<Cimi> Wellark, ok
<Cimi> Wellark, or ping me back when you are here/tomorrow
<hitesh> hiee
<hitesh> will  note 2 be able to use ubuntu touch
<dbarth> popey: DS-McGuire: i'm on that channel now as well
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, Awesome :)
<mpt> Cimi, seb128: What does the package “ubuntu-settings-components” contain? When should a bug be reported on that package vs. ubuntu-system-settings or something else?
<seb128> mpt, it contains some of the UI elements used in indicators on unity8
<seb128> UI issues with indicators are either on that or unity8, not sure if there is an easy way to tell which one
<mpt> So, it’s more ubuntu-indicator-components? :-)
<seb128> well, it's a shared components and was/is supposed to be useful to system settings as well
<seb128> we just did the settings UIs standalone before the share component was there
<seb128> we might move some code to use that as well over time
<mpt> seb128, especially now that the first-run setup isn’t part of ubuntu-system-settings any more
<seb128> right
<seb128> mardy, is your shotwell change relying on other changes in libsignon to land?
<seb128> trying to build gives me a
<seb128> error: The name `process_async' does not exist in the context of `Signon.AuthSession'
<seb128> mardy, I guess it needs https://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/detail?r=295f51be85ae6a7854e65d5079760b5ed1fa6fc8&repo=libsignon-glib ... what's the process to get libsignon-glib changes in Ubuntu? through CI or normal package upload? is that used on touch?
<dobey> seb128: that library is used on touch. the -qt libs simply wrap the -glib libs, for online-accounts. there are also a few pieces which use the -glib APIs directly.
<seb128> dobey, k, thanks, do you know about landings?
<dobey> seb128: i don't know what process the o-a stuff hosted on gcode is using, no
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks anyway
<seb128> oing
<seb128> going to wait for mardy for that then
<Chipaca> How does a manifest file specify whether it is an app or a scope? I'm getting messages about it and don't know what to do :)
<dobey> Chipaca: is what you are packaging, an app or a scope?
<dobey> Chipaca: apps use the "desktop" hook, and scopes use the "scope" hook
<dobey> Chipaca: but if your package is neither of those, then it shouldn't use either. and you will have to be manually reviewed :)
<Chipaca> dobey: it's an app, it has a desktop hook; it also has a push-helper hook
<Chipaca> now, because i've dared to go have dinner, qt creator has decided to no longer find moc
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it's moc-ing you
<taiebot> I think it has already been reported on the mailing list but on mako media-hub is not working properly making the music app not working at all. If you are in this case open the terminal app and tap restart media-hub this should get your music going.
<zmaj> hellow how do I assign a file dialog to a webview.So that when I click an upload button the dialog appears?
<dobey> zmaj: i think the Ubuntu.Web component should already be handling that
<dobey> taion vivid you mean?
<zmaj> I am using oxyde...
<dobey> err
<dobey> i guess taiebot left
<zmaj> basically this:https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-webapps-bugs@lists.launchpad.net/msg00383.html
<dobey> zmaj: i guess that answers your question. btw, #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place to discuss general app development questions like that, as that's intent of that channel.
<zmaj> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-09
<Chipaca> ted: init: Failed to spawn application-click (com.chipaca.pushtorial_pushtorial_0.1) post-stop process: unable to mark cgroups for removal: Unknown error 196609
<Chipaca> also maybe tvoss, not sure ^ (who was it was interested in cgroups failures for untrusted helpers?)
<Chipaca> anyway, to bed for me
 * UTL waves to everybody.
<UTL> Say, I just got an idea: Wouldn't it be nice if there was a way to multiple-boot between several different OSes (Android, Cyanogenmod, Ubuntu Touch, Firefox OS, etc.) using a bootloader menu (like GRUB)? Is there such a thing?
<lotuspsychje> there is
<UTL> What's it called?
<lotuspsychje> but forgot name
 * UTL slaps his forehead.
<lotuspsychje> multirom or such
<nhaines> MultiROM Manager.  It's fantastic.
<UTL> Well, I'm wanting to boot between Cyanogenmod and Ubuntu Touch on my Nook HD+, but Cyanoboot is just a graphic.
<UTL> nhaines: Thanks! I'll look into it.
<UTL> I'll have to get Cyanogenmod back to try it. I was trying to solve the Ubuntu Touch problems by working on it on my Nook.
<UTL> But unfortunately, I lost CM.
<UTL> How come TWRP (TeamWin Recovery) is not available for ovation? It was easy to use on my other devices, and I was disappointed that it wasn't available for my Nook.
<UTL> Clockworkmod Recovery is fine, but I'd like for it to do more.
 * UTL reinstalls Cyanogenmod. If he can get MultiROM Manager to work on his Nook HD+, then perhaps he can continue to work with Ubuntu Touch while still comfortably using CM. But the million-dollar question: Will it work?
<nhaines> It'll have to be ported to the Nook HD+ first.
<UTL> I'm hoping it already has.
<UTL> I backed up all of my apps to Google, and now it's having to get them all back before I can try the MultiROM! *sigh!* This will take a while...
<UTL> Say, did anyone see what I typed about my modifying the ZIPs last night?
<UTL> Just wondering. I was experimenting with different tarballs.
<UTL> I extracted a Saucy ZIP (namely saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip), replaced the tar.gz with a different version of UT (i.e. Vivid), and redirecting the updater-script to extract the new package.
<UTL> Then, I zipped it back up, put on my micro SD card, booted to recovery, flashed the two ovation packages and the one I created, and reboot. The result?
<UTL> You get to see a dinky little Ubuntu logo rotate for about ten minutes, stop for a minute, and then start rotating again. This pattern would have gone on forever if I hadn't smashed my Nook in frustration.
<UTL> Did I say "smashed"? I meant "rebooted"? Yeah! That's what I meant.
 * UTL hears a chorus of crickets. Maybe he should just keep a journal...
<UTL> Nuts! MultiROM Manager says "This is unsupported device (ovation)!" Why do these developers make it so difficult to do anything?!?
<UTL> Found something called "Boot Menu Manager" by whirleyes. It refuses to install because of "Wrong BMM busybox." How do I work around this?
<UTL> Found something called ROM Customizer. Will this let me multi-boot?
<nhaines> UTL: Tassadar didn't "make it so difficult" to install MultiROM Manager.  It has to be ported to each and every single different device platform, exactly like Ubuntu must
<nhaines> You can only use a ROM manager that has been ported to and supports your Nook HD+.
<UTL> Just changed ro.product.device line from ovation to flo in my build.prop file. It tricked MultiROM Manager, but I have a sinking feeling that this might confuse a lot of things.
<UTL> However, I'm willing to try anything!
<UTL> Installation fails with "Failed to mount /cache!" Should I clear it?
<UTL> I can't clear /cache while I'm using it! This is a conundrum!
<UTL> It says that the kernel "doesn't have kexec-hardboot patch!" What does this mean?
<nhaines> It means exactly what it says.  The kernel needs a kexec-hardboot patch and doesn't have it.
<UTL> Okay; how do I apply the patch?
<nhaines> I'm not certain if the patch is per device or universal per Android version.
<nhaines> If MultiROM Manager can't do it, you'll need to patch the kernel source code and then compile from source.
<UTL> Oh, brother! More complications. Maybe MultiROM Manager isn't the best solution...
<nhaines> You're going to have to compile code at some point, and probably really soon.
 * UTL changes ro.product.device back from flo to ovation.
 * UTL also uninstalls MultiROM Manager.
<nhaines> UTL: the recurring theme here is that unless someone has already done the significant amount of work for you, you're going to need to do it yourself.  :)
<UTL> I figured as much. I was just hoping... praying...
 * UTL bangs his head against the desk. Here we go again!
<seb128> mardy, hey
<mardy> seb128: hi! I just saw your messages from yesterday evening
<seb128> hello ;-)
<mardy> seb128: I was checking the libsignon-glib version
<mardy> seb128: in theory, we don't need the very last commit, but now I suspect that the version we have in Ubuntu is actually much older
<seb128> mardy, looking to the checkout date and the trunk commit we are missing like 3 commits
<seb128> one being the fix you did to annotations this week
<seb128> I applied that one locally/built a package with it, that works fine
<seb128> I can dput if you want
<mardy> seb128: oh, no we actually need the very last one
<seb128> mardy, why?
<mardy> seb128: because the process_async() was indeed missing from the vala bindings
<seb128> mardy, https://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/detail?r=295f51be85ae6a7854e65d5079760b5ed1fa6fc8&repo=libsignon-glib apply fine to our package
<seb128> mardy, right, I backported ^ and built that locally, works fine and I could build/run shotwell
<mardy> seb128: yes yes, I mean, we need all the commits up to the latest trunk
<seb128> why?
<seb128> that only commit apply fine to our version and builds/works
<seb128> well anyway, your call
<seb128> but I've that backport to our version ready to dput if you want that
<seb128> if you rather want to do a new snapshot or release feel free though
<mardy> seb128: let me check the bugs fixed by the other commits, maybe they are not that serious
<mardy> seb128: yep, the last commit alone would do
<mardy> seb128: but that's only for the backports; for vivid, I'll follow the ci-train and land everything
<mardy> seb128: does that sound OK?
<seb128> mardy, ok, works for me
<seb128> mardy, let me know if you need help
<seb128> mardy, once you land the update lib I can upload shotwell to vivid as well
<mardy> seb128: cool, will let you know
<seb128> mardy, thanks ;-)
<Cimi> Wellark, ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Anti-corruption Day! :-D
<ogra_> stgraber, did you change the importer config ? we cant get any touch images at all anymore it seems and i see it only processing one channel
<ogra_> hmm, looks like all channels were switched to manual
<stgraber> ogra_: slangasek did that
<ogra_> any idea why ?
<slangasek> ogra_: because the importer is failing miserably due to jenkins being down
<ogra_> slangasek, onyl for certain images
<ogra_> touch vivid shouldnt be among them afaik
<slangasek> ogra_: the importer as a whole is failing with the stock config
<ogra_> hmm, i only saw rtm fail yesterady
<ogra_> (due to custom tarballs not being available)
<slangasek> ogra_: the "failure" is a hang; the importer never completes
<slangasek> ogra_: you're right that vivid doesn't depend on jenkins, so reenabling that now
<ogra_> hmm, it seemed to move on when i ran it with -vvv
<slangasek> maybe you ran it before the network changed
<ogra_> well, s-jenkins was gone when i did that
<linocisco> hi all
<ogra_> not sure what other machines we query for other channels though
<linocisco> is ubuntu phone is dual os along side of ANdroid or It is ubuntu only phone?
<popey> linocisco: depends, you can flash clean on a nexus 4, or use the dual boot app
<linocisco> popey, if we have only OS, it might be better for resource consumption on phone. right?
<popey> linocisco: disk space? sure.
<linocisco> popey, I am looking for ubuntu only phone with best battery life
<popey> linocisco: nobody is selling ubuntu phones yet.
<linocisco> popey, for example, what about battery life for the same phone with Android or ubuntu OS and why usage is the same?
<popey> mzanetti: is that store rss feed updating for you?
<popey> linocisco: from my testing it's about the same.
<linocisco> popey, can we install ubuntu touch on iPHone?
<popey> linocisco: no
<popey> just like you can't install android on one.
<linocisco> popey,  only work in Nexus?
<linocisco> popey, any other tested model?
<mzanetti> popey: yes
<popey> !devices | linocisco
<ubot5`> linocisco: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mzanetti> well, let me check
<popey> mzanetti: I'm not seeing updates since 10 days
<mzanetti> popey: latest entry here is the terminal reboot from yesterday
<linocisco> popey, i have samsung galaxy cooper old model
<linocisco> popey, dont see that device if we can use.
<popey> mzanetti: ok
<popey> linocisco: right, if it's not listed then you can't use it. someone needs to port to that device
<linocisco> popey, most possible one is Nexus which is never on sales in our country
<popey> linocisco: indeed. ebay..
<ogra_> hmmm
<ogra_> https://bitbucket.org/equalsraf/vim-qt/wiki/Home
<ogra_> why dont we have a click for that yet ?
<popey> linocisco: otherwise wait a short while and you'll be able to buy a phone
<Chipaca> anybody here played with Qt's JSON support and has five minutes to give me a hand?
<Chipaca> nm, got it
<Wellark> Cimi: right with you
<Chipaca> bzoltan: you around?
<Wellark> Cimi: wanna hangout?
<Chipaca> bzoltan: i'll brb, but my ping was about how to "give" somebody a file that they unpack into a cmake project in the sdk
<JoeyChan> need help here,  just upgraded to vivid r48
<JoeyChan> I cancel the "star" on the top-right of app scope
<JoeyChan> Now I get a blank screen
<JoeyChan> And nothing happen with bottom swipe
<davmor2> JoeyChan: you probably need image 49 for that to be fixed
<popey> JoeyChan: i think i saw mention of that, perhaps due to a package not landing correctly. I think it's known. Right sil2100 ?
<JoeyChan> (╥_╥)
<davmor2> JoeyChan: yeap just confirmed it has the new package in for scope management
<JoeyChan> ok.    wait for the next image
<davmor2> JoeyChan: it's there now
<JoeyChan> r49 ?
<JoeyChan> davmor2:  thx  I see it downloading now   :)
<cwayne> dbarth: updated my webapps in the store
<cwayne> sorry, I'd forgotten about it a bit :)
<dbarth> cwayne: ah nice
<dbarth> i was going to ask today, i have most of the other ones updated now
<dbarth> cwayne: thanks!
<cwayne> dbarth: np, sorry it took me so long! (vacation + getting sick == laziness :P)
<davmor2> cwayne: you could of just rounded it off to just Laziness :P
<dbarth> between the 2 of you guys, it feels like a surreal conversation
<dbarth> you keep burning the midnight oil, so i'm surprised you can even spell laziness
<dbarth> thanks anyway
<dbarth>  
<jgdx> mpt, hey, if I propose a spec change for bug 1379850, could you do a review? :)
<ubot5> bug 1379850 in Ubuntu UX "[system-settings] should allow switching 2nd SIM to 3G data" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379850
<dbarth> on a different note, any idea why i couldn't get updates currently from the store?
<mpt> jgdx, sure!
<jgdx> mpt, awesome
<kenvandine> i just noticed i'm not getting a lock screen on rtm 173
<kenvandine> security is set to passcode (pin) and developer mode works fine
<kenvandine> but i no longer have to enter my pin to unlock
<kenvandine> anyone else seeing that?
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^^ what kind of info would be useful in a bug report for that?
<kenvandine> i even tried rebooting, still not locking
<mterry> kenvandine, fascinating.  The file ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log would be useful...  Maybe the contents of /usr/lib/extrausers
<kenvandine> ok
<JoeyChan> davmor2:  r49 doesn't work for me ,  I still got blank screen, no bottom swipe   :(
<kenvandine> mterry, /usr/lib/extrausers ?
<kenvandine> doesn't exist
<mterry> uh...
<mterry> let me check
<mterry> might be /var/lib
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah ^
<davmor2> JoeyChan: hmmm maybe someone else can help you out then
<JoeyChan> davmor2:  or help me to get the app scope back ?
<kenvandine> mterry, bug 1400742
<ubot5> bug 1400742 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Screen no longer locks with passcode set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400742
<mterry> kenvandine, ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?  though it likely won't have anything useful
<kenvandine> oh... i added that... didn't go with the bug though
<mterry> ?
<kenvandine> mterry, i had added the attachment when i was creating the bug, but most have forgotten to click something...
<kenvandine> i added it now
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, remember the brightness crash?  i have a fix :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, bug 1385467
<ubot5> bug 1385467 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings crashes after selecting brightness" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385467
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you might want to consider that for ww51
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, was a race then? not sure thats very common though is it? seems one needs to try to get it
<kenvandine> sort of
<kenvandine> so basically there was a chance we had a property that was undefined
<kenvandine> this protects against that
<kenvandine> not very common, but simple/obvious fix
<kenvandine> and no risk
<tedg> davmor2, heard you have an indicator-sound crasher? Do you have an errors.u.c ID for it?
<davmor2> tedg: no crash file for it
<tedg> davmor2, Oh, so not a crasher :-)
<davmor2> tedg: it's like it never starts
<tedg> davmor2, Is it running?
<davmor2> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442524/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9442545/
<tedg> davmor2, initctl status indicator-sound
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl status indicator-sound
<davmor2> indicator-sound stop/waiting
<tedg> davmor2, Hmm, so rm ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-sound.log && start indicator-sound
<davmor2> tedg: give me 2 seconds
<tedg> timeout -SIGKILL 2 davmore2
<davmor2> no process davmore2
<davmor2> tedg: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ rm .cache/upstart/indicator-sound.log && start indicator-sound
<davmor2> indicator-sound start/running, process 5353
<tedg> Fixed! KTHXBYE
<davmor2> tedg: till I do a fresh install :P
<davmor2> tedg: let me reboot and see if it works now
<davmor2> tedg: so I think it came back up if I rebooted anyway, so it works now after reboot, but fresh installs has it always like this http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/sound-indicator.png
<tedg> davmor2, What image number?
<davmor2> tedg: 49 mako
<davmor2> tedg: looks like it is only ever the initial boot that plays up
 * tedg digs up the changelogs
<charles> nik90_, ping
<charles> nik90_, I'm trying to test indicator-datetime/disabled-alarms from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-datetime for https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1387231-honor-x-canonical-disabled-tag/+merge/243938 (yay!) but am hitting a snag in clock-app
<charles> nik90_, whenever I hit the enable/disable toggle for an alarm in clock-app in a vivid image, the alarm refuses to toggle
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Q and A going on soon: come join #ubuntu-on-air, and tune into https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODyNKhMqZ8
<dholbach> thanks akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, np !
<nik90_> charles: hey
<mpt> Does anyone know why the phone asks me if I want to power off every time I unlock?
<davmor2> mpt: bug
<mpt> Ok … Thought maybe I was unlocking it the wrong way
<danrik> sup guys.
<danrik> when is the ubuntu phone gonna come out..?
<danrik> im still waiting..
<popey> "Soon"
<danrik> popey, but ...but.. thats what u said the last time.
<popey> I know, awesome right?
<danrik> popey, nooooooo...:)
<danrik> popey, "hope and change" he says...
<ogra_> building up the suspense ;)
<diddledan> ogra_, suspenders ftw!
<ogra_> :D
<charles> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> charles: hey, are you hitting the toggle issue only with vivid?
<charles> nik90_, yeah, it's working for me on 14.10
<charles> just not vivid
<charles> sounds like you're familiar with this already?
<nik90_> charles: Not really...although I do know that lot of people are facing strange issues with alarms in vivid alone
<nik90_> charles: for instance, alarms created in the clock app don't show in the indicator-datetime in vivid
<nik90_> I am not sure what to do..since I haven't committed anything into the clock app trunk for ages.
<charles> nik90_, are you able to use the alarm toggle in clock-app in vivid? If so, what channel/image are you testing with,?
<nik90_> charles: I am dogfooding the ubuntu-rtm images and that was my main priority up until now
<nik90_> charles: since I have only one device I stick to the currently supported channel
<nik90_> charles: if you want, I can switch my phone to vivid and do my testing with it
<nik90_> its too much of a hassle to test both channels with one physical device..and the emulator doesn't help either
<charles> nik90_, if you don't mind, I'd appreciate it. It would be better to land these fixes in vivid before MPing them to rtm
<nik90_> charles: sure I will switch to vivid tonight
<kenvandine> jgdx, when you get a chance, can you test rtm silo 2?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i couldn't test your last fix since krillin is edge only for me
<popey> dbarth: davmor2 known bug where images don't load on 3g in scopes? ahayzen and I confirmed bbc scope broken on 3g
<ogra_> stgraber, did you disable the importer ?
<ogra_> slangasek, ^^^ or you ?
 * ogra_ notes it is commented in crontab
<ahayzen> popey, bug 1305838 ?
<ubot5> bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838
<ahayzen> popey, ... which is now invalid
<popey> haha, i even commented on
<ahayzen> popey, or .. bug 1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in The Savilerow project "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<ahayzen> popey, the former being much closer to our issue ;)
<ogra_> popey, with silo 22 installed ?
<popey> no
<ogra_> (note thats one of the silos that landed today but didnt make it into any images yet)
<popey> silo 16
<popey> (powerd)
<ogra_> 22 was for the network stuff on scopes iirc
<ogra_> just needs an image build
<popey> so it's fix0red?
<ogra_> supposed to ...
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah silo22 was for that second bug
<ogra_> right
<popey> ahayzen: fancy installing it and going for a journey on a bus?
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> popey, but the silo isn't there anymore?
 * ahayzen just looked at the QA trello board
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu10~vrtm~5
<taiebot> ogra popey:BBC web app when there is no connection is not in english its in  spanish. error de conexion
<popey> waaaat
<ahayzen> taiebot, lol!
 * ogra_ wonders what vrtm is ... *very* rtm ? 
<taiebot> this is in vivid but i suppose rtm should be the same
<ahayzen> taiebot, i can confirm that
<ahayzen> at least the BBC one attempts to give you an error message the youtube one is blank
<taiebot> Already posted this on app-devel but i think it would be the best news ever for UT. Has anyone manage to reproduce Joey's Chan App start up time improvement?   https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<davmor2> popey: yeap old bug
<davmor2> popey: ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1305838 hmmm seems I marked it invalid as it got a fix I wonder if the fix got added to vivid too?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,Invalid]
<ahayzen> davmor2, we think silo-22 rtm may have just fixed it? which was bug 1357321 ?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in The Savilerow project "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<ogra_> davmor2, ask Mirv, 22 was his silo iirc
<davmor2> popey: looks to be working on rtm so must be Mirv fault :)
<Mirv> davmor2: sorry, it was just fixed :(
<ogra_> Mirv, in vivid too ?
<Mirv> ogra_: vivid 3 weeks ago or so
<davmor2> Mirv: shouldn't you be asleep?
<Mirv> davmor2: yes
<Mirv> I wandered into snappy land too eagerly
 * davmor2 pulls the plug and battery out of Mirv laptop
<davmor2> Mirv: hahahaha
 * Mirv has integrated battery \o/
<davmor2> Mirv: it is fun to play with
<Mirv> davmor2: it's should be banned to put so much power into cloud newbie's hands like mine
 * davmor2 has a big hammer I'm sure I can remove the integrated battery for you
<davmor2> Mirv: hahaha
<Mirv> ahayzen: you can simply apt update apt upgrade on rtm now that the silo 022 went into archives
<ahayzen> Mirv, ah cool thanks :)
<Mirv> ogra_: "vrtm" was "damn I used already so many letters in these ~20 rebuilds piling up patches and fixing test errors, need to add some prefix"
<Mirv> I think I was using ~utopic~test or something and needed to go higher than that but drop the utopic to avoid confusion
 * Mirv leaves seeing davmor2 approaching with that nasty hammer
<ahayzen> ..is it bad if the images still don't load?
<Mirv> ahayzen: if you upgraded, got the bunch of qt packages with ~vrtm5 version and rebooted, some scenarios should be fixed like being on wifi and going out if its reach etc.. but there might be bugs in eg scopes themselves et cetera
<ahayzen> Mirv, i upgrade and rebooted... turned the WiFi off (so 3g only) then tried to load something the scopes (BBC/youtube) and no images are shown (other than already cached ones)
<ahayzen> Mirv, is there a package i can check the version of to ensure i'm on the latest?
<Mirv> ahayzen: :( the scope devs might need to look into that now that Qt should behave correctly even when an app keeps the Qt connection alive
<ahayzen> :(
<Mirv> ahayzen: libqt5network5
<ahayzen> Mirv, Installed: 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu10~vrtm~5
<Mirv> ahayzen: yes, it's the new one
<ahayzen> damn ... so do we report a new bug? open that really old one that got closed?
<ahayzen> this one described it the best bug 1305838
<ubot5> bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838
<Mirv> ahayzen: I'd say open the old bug, referring to the fix now done on Qt side
<Mirv> and mention that it was never fixed really (maybe confusion comes from cached/non-cached images)
<ahayzen> Mirv, cool will do :)
<ahayzen> yeah the caching doesn't help
<Mirv> ahayzen: to test cache cleaning you can try rm -rf ~/.cache/unity8-dash/
<Mirv> and pull down to refresh
<ahayzen> i get *some* of the images? .. would ^^ clear the cache for all scopes?
<ahayzen> oh hang on that dir didn't exist
<Mirv> ahayzen: it should. then I have a (really guesswork funny) theory that 3G delays might cause some timeouts in scopes
<Mirv> ahayzen: if you used -rf, you wouldn't know if it existed or not before you deleted it :)
<ahayzen> ..but it hasn't reappeared after pull the refresh :)
<Mirv> some people reported, if I recall correctly, images loading fine but my 2€/month 256kbit/s capped 3G test SIM loaded just some images
<ahayzen> as in the folder
<Mirv> it might be in memory temporarily, I don't know. I don't really know much about how the scopes work.
 * ahayzen tries restarting
<ahayzen> youtube has *nothing*
 * Mirv sleep
<ahayzen> Mirv, night o/
<Mirv> o/
<ahayzen> ok so on 3g only the scopes take *forever* to appear after startup
<ahayzen> and no images at all
<popey> ☹
<ahayzen> popey, do you see the same behaviour?
<popey> i dont have that ppa installed
<ahayzen> popey, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<ahayzen> popey, the packages are in the archive
<popey> oh
<ahayzen> popey, clear your cache and disable wifi if you want a really slow startup lol
<popey> hah
 * popey dist-upgrades
<ahayzen> popey, yeah i should have done that
<taiebot> ahayzen: tried on vivid and it works however i lost one scope (weather scope) and cannot bring it back as there is no more search bar for scope management. and yeah startup is far slower.
<ahayzen> taiebot, i've lost weather many many times lol
<ahayzen> taiebot, so your images worked?
<taiebot> yeah on vivid images are loaded on startup on 3g
<ahayzen> taiebot, what about if you then filter eg youtube by Music or something?
<kenvandine> barry, mind taking a look at my comment on bug 1392051 ?
<ubot5> bug 1392051 in Canonical System Image "Downloaded update is not detected " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392051
<barry> kenvandine: looking
<taiebot> Yeah youtube, cinema and all the rest works on startup
<taiebot> even Untappd
<taiebot> it feels faster than on wifi, weird..
<ahayzen> taiebot, hmm weird...none of mine work :/
<ahayzen> taiebot, is it strange if i lost weather as well?
<taiebot> Suppose location is not working. Location and bluetooth are very boot dependant
<ahayzen> hmm
<taiebot> sometimes it works sometimes it does not. :-D
<ahayzen> weird thing is SongKick works with images and location
<taiebot> Rebooted with wifi on weather app is back.
<taiebot> might do a retry on 3g
<barry> kenvandine: i'm not sure i like that suggestion. 'not downloading because it's already available' isn't an error condition.  the right way currently to do this would be to call DownloadUpdate(); that's efficient when the update is already downloaded and should send a UpdateDownloaded signal almost immediately.  what you can't do right now is say "i just want to know if the update is already downloaded, but if not, don't download it".
<barry> if that's something you want i can suggest ways in the bug to do that
<kenvandine> that's what we need
<ahayzen> taiebot, that is quite strange i'll try rebooting with 3g still disabled and i'll clear my /var/crash
<kenvandine> can't call DownloadUpdate() automatically
<kenvandine> barry, i was just trying to avoid breaking the API :)
<barry> kenvandine: yeah ;)
<taiebot> ahayzen i am on vivid
<ahayzen> taiebot, i'm on rtm-proposed
<kenvandine> barry, however, the API docs say error_reason is there to tell you why the update isn't downloading
<kenvandine> so i could argue that 'downloaded' is a reason why it isn't downloading
<kenvandine> but not an error condition :)
<popey> grrr I get https://imgur.com/mVmcA7p and then https://imgur.com/31spuW8 every time I go to app scope
<ahayzen> popey, i have to wait like 60s and then it makes it
<ahayzen> ..still no weather  and no crash logs
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1373019
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373019 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Youtube scope won't let me choose google account" [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> fail to see how it's invalid
<ahayzen> hah
<barry> kenvandine: yeah, the problem is that "downloaded" isn't really a state the client knows about.  when you call DownloadUpdate() it will start the download but if the cached files are still valid and match then it will shortcircuit the actual fetch.  however, several things can happen to invalidate what might look like a successful download, and all these things are rechecked, e.g.: there is no blacklist that invalidates an existing
<barry> keyring, checksums all match, the same target update is still the winning path
<barry> kenvandine: so even being able to put 'downloaded' in error_rason is tricky
<barry> *error_reason
<kenvandine> barry, ok, we'll i'm open to solutions
<barry> kenvandine: as i'm reading the bug, the problem is that when you leave the panel and return to it, the ui doesn't know that it already received an UpdateAvailableStatus(True, ...)
<barry> or maybe that it already received an UpdateDownloaded signal
<barry> kenvandine: one possibility, though it might not be acceptable...
<barry> kenvandine: if you call ApplyUpdate(), it will reboot the phone to install the update.  however, if the update has *not* yet been downloaded, you will get a Rebooting(False) signal.  if the update has been downloaded, you will get a Rebooting(True) signal, but that's of course a race with the phone actually rebooting.  so you could call ApplyUpdate() and watch for a Rebooting(False) signal and if that's missing, you know the update
<barry> wasn't downloaded
<kenvandine> yeah, everytime you go to the update page we call CheckForUpdates()
<kenvandine> which gets UpdateAvailableStatus
<kenvandine> barry, ^^
<barry> kenvandine: ack.  of course if auto-downloads is turned off, that only tells you whether an update is available.
<kenvandine> we show the download button in that case
<kenvandine> which calls DownloadUpdate()
<kenvandine> then changes the button to install
<barry> kenvandine: so you're trying to avoid showing them the download button again in that case?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> we want to know it's downloaded and just show install
<barry> kenvandine: the only way i can think of doing that with the current api is to cache the UpdateDownloaded signal you'll have gotten the first time, and if you got it, just display install instead of download
<kenvandine> if we did some refactoring of the panel, we could cache the model info and mangle it ourselves
<kenvandine> but we'd have to also store the version info
<kenvandine> so we can tell if the new update has a newer version
<barry> kenvandine: yep.
<barry> kenvandine: that's the safest thing i think.  maybe not the easiest for y'all though ;)
<kenvandine> our code there is rather fragile, it needs some serious refactoring
<barry> kenvandine: one possibility would be to add a synchronous method IsRebootable() (with a better spelling) that would just return the value of the (internal) "rebootable" flag.  this would be nearly equivalent to calling ApplyUpdate() and waiting for the Rebooting(is_rebootable) signal, without the pesky side effect of actually doing the reboot
<ahayzen> Anyone able to confirm bug 1400854 ?
<ubot5> bug 1400854 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Weather scope not shown if WiFi is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400854
<ahayzen> taiebot, o/ .. i reported a bug for the weather scope bug 1400854
<ubot5> bug 1400854 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Weather scope not shown if WiFi is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400854
<taiebot> ahayzen: trying again to confirm.
<ahayzen> taiebot, cool thanks
<ahayzen> taiebot, should we report one for the super slow startup on 3g only?
<popey> +1
<ahayzen> popey, would that be against scopes do you think?
<taiebot> ahayzen it shows up now
<popey> unity-scopes-shell probably
<popey> maybe
<ahayzen> taiebot, ugh magic unless the clear of cache is related?
 * ahayzen tries again
<ahayzen> taiebot, i disabled WiFi and weather channel disappeared first time lol
<ahayzen> I reported a bug for the slow startup as well bug 1400864
<ubot5> bug 1400864 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Slow startup with WiFi disabled and 3g enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400864
<taiebot> ahayzen tried again and cannot confirm
<ahayzen> taiebot, is the weather channel one of your favourite scopes?
<taiebot> yep
<ahayzen> hmm let me see if it will work for me on 3g
<ahayzen> taiebot, ok so the 3rd time it worked
<ahayzen> taiebot, the lock screen appeared to freeze as i swiped..and the scopes loaded *much* faster
<ahayzen> oh yeah popey do you get this with the BBC scope as well? apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.canonical.scopes.bbc_bbc_1.03" name="/usr/local/bbc/" pid=3827 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> popey, where do we report bugs for that?
<popey> in apparmor maybe?
<ahayzen> popey, BBC scope shouldn't be trying to make /usr/local/bbc though?
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> popey, surely its the scope itself? as i haven't seen any of the others do the same?
<popey> yeah, true.where's dbarth when you need him
<ahayzen> popey, are all the canonical scopes just under unity-scopes-shell? i don't see a separate project?
<popey> looking
<ahayzen> thanks
<popey> cwayne: do you know? where does com.canonical.scopes.bbc_bbc_1.03 come from?
<taiebot> ahayzen keep rebooting do not seem to reproduce the weather scope problem.
<ahayzen> taiebot, if i have only 3g it seems to *sometimes* happen
<ahayzen> taiebot, try clearing the cache again and see if it happens then
<taiebot> i did with not much more difference.
<ahayzen> hmm weird
<taiebot> Wonder if we have some corrupt files.
<ahayzen> maybe vivid is less random than rtm
<ahayzen> maybe .. i have two soundcloud scopes as well
<taiebot> this i  have and i can confirm!!
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> and only 1 appears in the store IIRC so i can't remove them lol
<taiebot> +1
<ahayzen> ok so my weather channel is now working...so how can i break it again
<ahayzen> taiebot, ok so i cleared the unity8-dash cache restarted...and the weather scope is there but in the overview it is invisible?!
<taiebot> ahayzen ...rebooting...
<ahayzen> taiebot, and the manage scopes of 'all' is really weird like half of them are missing/misplaced
<taiebot> wheater app scope is missing :-X
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> taiebot, i'll add clearing of the cache to the bug description
<ahayzen> taiebot, thanks for confirming :)
<taiebot> Ahayzen do you know which files are taking lots of space on the device i have 2g of Other files?
<ahayzen> taiebot, erm logs, crash files? or the 8gb of music i had ;)
<cwayne> popey: no public projects for them yet
<taiebot> where are crash files?
<ahayzen> taiebot, /var/crash
<ahayzen> cwayne, for which project should I report the bug against then?
<cwayne> ahayzen: what's the bug?
<ahayzen> cwayne, the BBC scope causes this apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.canonical.scopes.bbc_bbc_1.03" name="/usr/local/bbc/" pid=3827 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<cwayne> ahayzen: i'll take a look, thanks!
<ahayzen> cwayne, awesome thanks :)
<ahayzen> cwayne, do you work on the weather scope as well?
<cwayne> ahayzen: nope, that'd be lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes though
<ahayzen> oo
<taiebot> Can i just erase logs in /var/log ?
<ahayzen> cwayne, i reported this bug 1400854 should it be against that project instead? or shall i leave it against unity-scopes-shell as we aren't sure why it is failing
<ubot5> bug 1400854 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Weather scope not shown if WiFi is disabled and cache is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400854
<cwayne> ahayzen: well, that's expected, it's a remote scope
<ahayzen> cwayne, no as in the scope doesn't even exist as an option and half of hte others sometimes randomly don't show in the manage scopes page
<ahayzen> cwayne, its like they aren't loaded ... and it then *sometimes* works and then picks up the data from 3d
<ahayzen> *3g
<cwayne> ahayzen: yeah i know, the scope itself only exists on a remote server
<cwayne> so if there's no wifi, the phone won't even know it exists, there's no code for it on the phone at all
<ahayzen> cwayne, but i have 3g enabled?
<cwayne> ah, sorry i'd missed that
 * ahayzen should stop touching things incase he breaks anything else
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: dholbach nice and brisk over there today?
<dholbach> it is :)
<dholbach> how are things over there?
<nhaines> Cold at the moment but will be beautiful tomorrow.  Maybe 25 degrees or so tomorrow.
<lotuspsychje> wich part of the world is that
<lotuspsychje> freezing cold here :p
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: sunny Southern California.  :D
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> freezing cold belgium here
<nhaines> Yup.  I'm happy here.
<lotuspsychje> im sure you are :p
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: never been to Belgium, only Germany.  It was beautiful but a week of snow was enough for me.  :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> im sure, when used to happy weather
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping
<Elleo> saidinesh5: pong?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so mir already has the code to just pass through the mouse events?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i looked at ubuntu application wrapper and it wasnt doing much
<saidinesh5> it seems more like to have only 1 instance of it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, it just needs to receive the geometry over dbus
<saidinesh5> but the dbus code isn't there...
<Elleo> which is all the wrapper does now
<saidinesh5> i thought the wrapper starts its own server and listens for incoming connections
<Elleo> err, give me a sec, its possible I pointed you at wrong file
<Elleo> I'll just take a quick look myself
<saidinesh5> sure
<saidinesh5> i was expecting to see more of mir related code...
<Elleo> right, it is that file; my mistake was in thinking it was sent over dbus
<Elleo> it's just a socket connection
<saidinesh5> but it itself is starting the socket server
<Elleo> all the mir related stuff is done by unity-mir
<saidinesh5> ohh.. and what about creation of the window etc.. .?
<mandel> seb128, hello! I just got back from a bank holiday, one question about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/mem-leak-fixes/+merge/243511
<Elleo> iirc that's done by maliit creating a qt window
<mandel> seb128, do I have to do anything to get this landed?
<saidinesh5>     virtual void setupInputPanel(QWindow* window, Maliit::Position position);
<saidinesh5>     virtual void setInputRegion(QWindow* window, const QRegion& region);
<saidinesh5>     virtual void setApplicationWindow(QWindow *window, WId appWindowId);
<saidinesh5> we need to implement these 3 methods
<mandel> seb128, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/just-notify-on-change/+merge/243628 looks like it has some flaky tests but should not be related to my changes..
<seb128> mandel, hey, wb
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I think you can ignore setApplicationWindow
<seb128> mandel, nothing to do for landing, we do regular ones with whatever is the in the approved queue
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the wayland plugin doesn't implement it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: and we don't do anything special in the keyboard for it
<seb128> mandel, yeah, CI infra had issues, not your fault
<saidinesh5> Ah yes
<Elleo> saidinesh5: since Qt already has a mir backend
<Elleo> saidinesh5: so that all gets handled there
<seb128> mandel, sorry, that changeset is not a small one, didn't review it yet
<saidinesh5> Elleo: soo i just have to implement setInputRegion ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah
<saidinesh5> but why is ubuntuApplicationwrapper starting the server then?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not sure, it's a horrible legacy hack that wasn't just for mir
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it also had to support hacks into surfaceflinger in the past as well
<saidinesh5> yeah .. but it looked like it was more of a server to maintain a unique application
<Elleo> not sure I follow?
<saidinesh5> 1 sec
<saidinesh5> Aaaaaah
<saidinesh5> so mir is the client here?
<saidinesh5> so when you create a socket server on that path
<saidinesh5> mir sends the incoming connections?
<Elleo> the keyboard creates the socket server and mir connects to it
<Elleo> then the keyboard sends geometry to mir
<saidinesh5> Ahhh
<saidinesh5> so what is the setupInputPanel for?
<Elleo> I think it's designed to handle requests from maliit to alter the position of the panel
<Elleo> judging from a quick scan of the wayland plugin anyway
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Human Rights Day! :-D
<Elleo> that just creates a surface if there isn't one, or sets some position data on it if there is
<Elleo> I don't think you need to worry about it in the mir context at the moment
<saidinesh5> Ahh coool
<saidinesh5> i was actually looking for mir api for that heh
<saidinesh5> okay let me quickly implement this and see if its working
<Harminuriel> Good morning folks... I'm not an expert, but is it possible to install ubuntu touch only in dual boot with android or even as a standalone os?
<nhaines> Harminuriel: both are possible on supported devices.
<Harminuriel> Oh thank you....
<Wellark> mzanetti: help!
<Wellark> Cimi: ping
<Wellark> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1382033
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382033 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "[SIM PIN] 'Incorrect PIN' warning is not cleared from display for SIM2 PIN entry" [High,In progress]
<Wellark> I'm clearing the state of the errorAction when the first dialog closes
<Wellark> but the second dialog still shows the error from the first dialog for the full 4 sec
<Wellark> so..
<Wellark> to me it seems
<Wellark> that the clearing of the errorAction state might not reach unity8 side before it shows the second dialog
<Wellark> and thus it hits the 4 second timer
<Wellark> I don't see any code that would cancel the 4 second timer if the errorAction state is cleared during that 4 seconds
<mandel> seb128, ok, thx, I'll wait :)
<Wellark> some deep voodoo in play, again, it seems ;(
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok. will look at it
<Cimi> Wellark, pong
<Cimi> Wellark, was sick yesterday (I am too today)
<Cimi> Wellark, but let's chat
<Wellark> Cimi: wanna hangout?
<Wellark> Cimi: if you are sick, we can do this tomorrow
<Wellark> get to bed, man! :)
<Wellark> rome was not burned in one day, either!
<Cimi> Wellark, let's chat here
<Cimi> Wellark, I just need to ask for wifi
<Cimi> Wellark, we need a way to get if a access point is successefully connected
<Wellark> Cimi: right.
<Wellark> Cimi: could you give me an example of an use case?
<Cimi> Wellark, welcome wizard, when you connect to an access point it tells you "successefully connected" and can continue
<Cimi> Wellark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1363400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363400 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[wizard] allows to "Continue" without connecting to network" [High,Triaged]
<Wellark> Cimi: for that you need to go directly to NetworkManager api ATM
<Wellark> brb
<Wellark> Cimi: there simply is not enough information in the menumodel, nor would it be sane to extract that information from the menumodel even if some quirks would be added there
<Wellark> the "real" solution is to have a fullblown qml api for wifi control
<Wellark> which we don't have
<Cimi> Wellark, but this bug is for ota1
<Cimi> Wellark, so how do we fix it?
<Wellark> Cimi: good question..
<Wellark> Cimi: let me think about it for a sec
<Wellark> Cimi: so, I see no clean way of doing this for the ota1 timeframe
<Wellark> but for the UI point of view
<Wellark> we are talking about should the button say "Skip" or "Continue" right?
<Cimi> Wellark, think so
<Wellark> Cimi: first, even though the bug talks about "cancelling" a connection attempt
<Wellark> we don't do that anywhere
<Wellark> either the connection attempt is successful or the wifi stays off
<Wellark> in case of an encrypted network
<Wellark> if the passphrase is wrong
<Wellark> the user gets a new prompt
<Wellark> asking for a password
<Wellark> and if the user cancels that, the wifi stays off
<Wellark> now. for deciding between "skip" or "continue"
<Wellark> the information the wizard needs is: "is the wifi trying to connect or is it connected already"
<Wellark> if one of the above is true, the button should say "Continue" if I understand the bug correctly
<Wellark> and if there is no active connection or attempt to make one
<Wellark> the button should say skip
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> Wellark, sorry so what do we do then?
<KalleWhoever> Hi, are there any news on the porting guide?
<popey> KalleWhoever: sadly not.
<KalleWhoever> Haven't seen anything on the mailing list either :/
<KalleWhoever> If there was someone who could provide the basic steps I can do a write up
<ogra_> KalleWhoever, we'll start again around end of the year
<ogra_> someone needs to do a port and take notes to get something together ...
<KalleWhoever> Hm I tried that with the old guide
<KalleWhoever> and I talked to the dev who maintains the Port for the Sony Xperia Tablet Z
<KalleWhoever> But we couldn't figure it out anymore
<cwayne_> ogra_, janimo and I were starting to go through it soon
<cwayne_> KalleWhoever, ^
<ogra_> cwayne_, ah, cool
<KalleWhoever> Very nice :)
<ogra_> cwayne_, well, i have a workitem to involve the community and make some noise on the ML about it
<janimo> KalleWhoever, yes, it sucks but its revamping is indeed on the TODO list. Too bad that a lot of the porting effort is very device specific in our experience so far and cannot easily be covered in a guide
<ogra_> sadly my workload didnt allow me that yet
<janimo> KalleWhoever, do you have the android sources (CM I assume?) working well already?
<KalleWhoever> @janimo Yeah sure
<ogra_> janimo, well, do we still want to support CM ? i thought we wanted to focus on AOSP
<popey> i have a device I'd love to port to too...
 * ogra_ has 3 
<ogra_> :P
<janimo> KalleWhoever, since knowing how to build and flashing those are a prerequisite
<popey> heh
<KalleWhoever> Yeah I hope so :D
<janimo> ogra_, we probably focus on AOSP, but a lot of community ports will be reliant on being able to do it on CM
<ogra_> right
<janimo> ogra_, so yes, lower prio than possible OEM projects, where the tree is AOSP + vendor changes
<ogra_> well, i have a galaxy S3 lying around ... i was planning to actually try out with AOSP on that ... iirc that is one of the in-tree devices
<popey> would be nice if we had a doc / etherpad that we could start with the high level steps and start contributing
<popey> the device i want to port to is x86 which might be harder?
<ogra_> definitely ... but there was a thread on the ML about x86 porting ... should be a starting base
<KalleWhoever> popey, I don't even think there is a AOSP device with x86 :/
<KalleWhoever> AOSP for Ubuntu Touch is still on KitKat, right?
<ogra_> yep
<popey> zyga: just the man!
<popey> zyga: saw this and thought of you https://github.com/gpodder/gpodder-sailfish
<popey> :D
<KalleWhoever> Sony just released a shitload of AOSP sources, but I think most are for Android Lollipop
<KalleWhoever> Since they are quite similar it could be possible to bring Ubuntu Touch to all the Z devices at once
<zyga> popey: hey
<zyga> popey: looking
<zyga> popey: ah, the pyotherside-based app for sailfish oS
<popey> yes
<popey> gpodder - would be nice to port to ubuntu
<zyga> popey: I'll have a look
<zyga> popey: all the qml bits need changing
<zyga> popey: I'll play with the code and see what works
 * popey hugs zyga 
<popey> zyga: would possibly need download manager integration?
<popey> hi ahayzen
<popey> just testing music 755
<ahayzen> popey, 'morning'
<popey> "That"
<popey> (c) Mirv
<jgdx> mpt, hi, is this okay? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9455984/
<Mirv> :D
<ahayzen> popey, have you broken 755?
 * ahayzen hides
<popey> ahayzen: dont think so ☻
<popey> ahayzen: want to see how it handles "various"
<ahayzen> :) popey hopefully 'better' than before ;)
<popey> indeed
<popey> copying a bunch of random albums over
<ahayzen> davmor2, did you manage to load that Adele album in the end?
 * popey adds "larger microsd card" to his christmas wishlist
<davmor2> ahayzen: no and ran out of testing time
<ahayzen> davmor2, no worries
<davmor2> ahayzen: if I remember I'll have a look this weekend
<popey> davmor2: do you get loads of noise over the headphone port?
<popey> when no music is playing
<ahayzen> davmor2, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, i can 'hear' my phone if i put the speaker next to my ear when nothing is playing?
<ahayzen> popey, like a ticking sound?
<davmor2> popey: no
<popey> hmmm
<popey> i do
<popey> worse when attached to speaker
<davmor2> popey: which device
<popey> krillin
<popey> also, bluetooth seems broken for me
<popey> can't see my BT devices
<popey> if i flip bt off and on, it still says "not discoverable" and cant see any devices
<davmor2> popey: bt works here including calls and you know how I enjoy listening to those right :)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> thostr_: could someone look at bug 1372000 and bug 1401109 please?
<ubot5> bug 1372000 in Thumbnailer "Album art from images in the same folder not exposed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372000
<ubot5> bug 1401109 in Thumbnailer "Thumbnailer still tries to fetch thumbnails when offline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401109
<thostr_> popey: yes, we'll have a look
<popey> thanks
<jgdx> mpt, v2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9456643/
<Chipaca> barry: you around?
<Wellark> Cimi: I would suggest:
<Wellark> either quering the connection status of the wifi device directly from NM to get "connecting or connected to wifi"
<Wellark> or I can add a property to the connectivity-service Private API that contains this information
<Wellark> that will however not be enough for the spinners or anything
<Wellark> but it will take care of the "continue" vs. "skip"
<Cimi> Wellark, which is the nm plugin?
<Wellark> Cimi: connectivity-service is a separated dbus-service
<Wellark> of it's own
<pngo> Hello, I'm not sure if this is a bug or not, but I set up my system that syncs calendar, contacts with a server. Problem that I'm having is that the info is not updated until I turn off the phone. I think that info should be updated while I start app.
<barry> Chipaca: hi
<Chipaca> barry: we don't need to support for the same channel being at phase percent 70 for version 35 and at phase percent 10 for version 36, right?
<barry> Chipaca: it's entirely possible.  the random # generator is seeded with data from the channel, target version #, and machine-id
<Chipaca> barry: is that a yes, we do need to support that?
<barry> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> rats
<Chipaca> barry: ok :)
<barry> ;)
<Chipaca> barry: that might break stuff :(
<barry> Chipaca: what's the problem?
<Chipaca> barry: let me go over things and i'll get back to you :)
<barry> Chipaca: cool
<Cimi> Wellark, is there a qml plugin for dbus connection we should use?
<Chipaca> barry: i'm disintermediating myself; pedronis should be in touch shortly
<barry> Chipaca: okie dokie
<Chipaca> pedronis: barry; barry: pedronis
<pedronis> barry: hi
<barry> pedronis: i know you. :)
<barry> hi
<pedronis> barry: so we are wondering will we try for a channel to send out phased updated for many versions in parellel, like we will be at 80% for version 35, and start trying to push at 10% version 36, or we will just first fully rollout one version before trying another one (for the same channel/device combo)
<barry> pedronis: my understanding is that only the latest update will get a phase.  all older versions will be phased at 100%.  usual operation will be to start at some low phase, e.g. 10% and then ramp up rather quickly to 100%, or notice the problem and ramp down to 0% and issue an update.  but it's very possible that r108 will have a different phase than r107 was released with.
<pedronis> barry: ok, that's more what I remembered from last discussion, and a bit easier for us to deal with
<barry> pedronis: cool.  the client basically ignores any phase percentage that exists on any image with a # < the latest image after all paths are scored
<pedronis> barry: cool, if we need parallel phase out we can deal with it when we get there, but I'll start with something similarly simple and similar to that client logic
<pedronis> barry: thanks
<barry> pedronis: np.  yes, we hashed this out in virginia and if we ever want to do anything different, it will take some changes in the client, but for now, that's what we're going with
<mhall119> beuno: is there a problem with the store? I can't connect to get app updates
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you test the bluetooth changes in ubuntu silo 16?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i don't have a bt keyboard or mouse to test with
<Wellark> Cimi: I don't know if there is any plugin inside unity8 that talks with NM directly
<kenvandine> cyphermox, actually, the silo needs to be rebuilt first
<kenvandine> cyphermox, grr... actually it didn't need a rebuild :)  test please
 * kenvandine must need more coffee
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ack
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine should really get a bt keyboard, that could be useful :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> depends
<cyphermox> but a mouse, that's even more useful
<beuno> mhall119, it all looks fine
<cyphermox> it sure beats using a touchpad
<kenvandine> i was thinking for my phone
<cyphermox> oh
<kenvandine> if it works :)
<cyphermox> then I guess, yeah, a keyboard
<kenvandine> which i hear it doesn't seem to completely work yet
<cyphermox> some keyboards have issues
<kenvandine> just pairing in settings right
<cyphermox> issues range from pairing right to crashing bluez because of an issue in encryption
<cyphermox> but that's a bug in bluez itself on armhf, it's on my list I just haven't gotten to it yet :/
<mhall119> beuno: hmm, strange, my phone can get to Facebook okay...
<mhall119> I'll try restarting it
<cyphermox> kenvandine: well, it works
<cyphermox> kenvandine: all this merge really does it not make all the devices grey and insensitive
<kenvandine> yeah, thanks
<cyphermox> we need an extra MP from mzanetti to make the connections work
<kenvandine> cyphermox, is it worth landing this without his?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/bt-input/+merge/243796
<cyphermox> well, it's not hurting. hitting connect for anything other than bluetooth speaker just won't do anything
<beuno> mhall119, can you describw what happens?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: thanks!
<kenvandine> mzanetti, yeah, i was going to look at landing that next
<mzanetti> nice :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, but it probably needs rebasing on cyphermox's branch
<cyphermox> it will
<mzanetti> ack. that means enabling all the items, right?
<mhall119> beuno: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9b38csz3u28ubt/screenshot20143210_093211710.png?dl=0
<cyphermox> yes
<mzanetti> ok
<mhall119> beuno: "Connect" is the word under the volume notification
<mhall119> still getting it after restarting the phone
<mhall119> using the RTM branch
<JamesTait> mhall119, weird, it's working OK on my phone (N4, running RTM).
<JamesTait> mhall119, I realise that doesn't necessarily help, but maybe narrows down the problem. :)
<mhall119> maybe I need to drop and re-add my U1 account
<JamesTait> mhall119, I assume internet generally is working, e.g. in the browser?
<mhall119> yeah
<kenvandine> Elleo, i couldn't resist the emoji landing... had to show my daughter that it is a real phone now :-p
<nessita> JamesTait, any diagnosis?
<JamesTait> nessita, not as yet. Grabbing logs.
<mhall119> nope, re-added my U1 account, still having the problem
<nessita> JamesTait, what's the symptom?
<JamesTait> mhall119, can you reach myapps.developer.ubuntu.com in the browser?
<JamesTait> nessita, https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9b38csz3u28ubt/screenshot20143210_093211710.png?dl=0
<Elleo> kenvandine: awesome :)
<JamesTait> nessita, looks like mhall119 is unable to connect to the updates endpoint.
<kenvandine> Elleo, it is a little weird to have to enable the keyboard in settings
<kenvandine> i think that should be enabled by default
<nessita> JamesTait, ok, I just check and the endpoint is up, so looks like something in the phone?
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<nessita> mhall119, JamesTait is the phone pointing to prod or staging?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, that's probably a good idea
<JamesTait> nessita, and it's working for me on my phone.
<kenvandine> nobody is ever going to find it otherwise
<nessita> mhall119, and you have internet in the phone? :-)
<Elleo> kenvandine: not sure if we should wait for a proper design for it before enabling it by default though?
<mhall119> nessita: yes
<kenvandine> according to my daughter, it isn't a real phone without an emoji keyboard :)
<Elleo> that said, probably wouldn't hurt to enable it now
<kenvandine> apparently it's a critical feature... so says the 11 year old
<mhall119> nessita: beuno: I can search in the Store scope too
<nessita> mhall119, is the phone, perhaps, pointing to staging?
<JamesTait> mhall119, that's a different host, though.
<mhall119> even installin gapps works
<Elleo> bfiller: do we need an MR against the image seed to add the package to the image?
<mhall119> nessita: I doubt it, it's a normal RTM image
<Elleo> bfiller: I seem to remember us doing something like that when adding layouts in the past
<JamesTait> mhall119, downloads are also a different host. Icons might not be though, let me check.
<mhall119> icons all appear fine
<JamesTait> So that's odd - they're on myapps.developer.u.c same as the updates API.
<nessita> mhall119, did you also ask alecu or pawel about this? they may know where to debug in the phone
<JamesTait> IIRC, .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<mhall119> nessita: not yet
<JamesTait> Oh, no, that'd be for the scope (and it's scope-registry.log not unity8.log)
<JamesTait> It's in .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<JamesTait> But you'll probably need to enable debug logging to see anything useful.
<JamesTait> And I don't know how to do that.
<jcbjoe_> guys i'm getting my nexus 4 today and i will be putting ubuntu-touch on it .. is ubuntu-touch stable ?
<popey> marcustomlinson: did you see i commented on the bug where I am getting smacked in the face with an auth dialog all the time? bug 1373019
<ubot5> bug 1373019 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Youtube scope won't let me choose google account" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373019
<popey> cc mpt ^
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, stable enough to use as my daily phone. :)
<popey> https://imgur.com/mVmcA7p followed by  https://imgur.com/31spuW8 ( I mentioned this yesterday mpt, and you inquired but I forgot to link you to the bug and images)
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: i like the sound of that :D
<marcustomlinson> popey: yes, this snap decision thing is supposed to be removed
 * JamesTait needs to do the school run, back in ~45.
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: did you use a intestive install guide or just the guide on the ubuntu wiki site ?
<jcbjoe_> anyone else here with a nexus 4 using ubuntu-touch as a daily driver ?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: is there a bug for removing that snap decision fallback?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I don't think so
<marcustomlinson> popey: anyway, I'm in the process of landing some changes that will fix this
<marcustomlinson> popey: vivid silos 000 and 013
<marcustomlinson> popey: once landed in vivid, I'll be landing them to rtm (tomorrow)
<popey> ok. thanks!
<charles> nik90_, FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1362341/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362341 in Indicator Date and Time "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [High,In progress]
<bfiller> Elleo: yes we'd need to add it to the seed, in fact we still need to do that for all the new lang layouts that have landed
<bfiller> Elleo: don't think they are in the vivid image by default yet
<Elleo> bfiller: okay, I'll prepare an MR
<kenvandine> popey, what was the url to your click mirror?
<popey> kenvandine: its down ☹
 * popey stabs btrfs in the face
<kenvandine> again?  i thought you had fixed it :)
<saidinesh5> hmm.. fingers crossed...
<kenvandine> popey, do you by chance have an old click laying around?
 * kenvandine needs to test updates
<popey> sure
<kenvandine> 2 or 3 would be even better :)
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/
<popey> some there
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> you can expect those to not go away
<nessita> mhall119, any luck? still blocked?
<mhall119> nessita: still blocked
<nessita> mhall119, did you find any logs?
<nessita> mhall119, from here the updates API looks up and working, so maybe is worth to ping someone from the client team to help debugging?
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, I didn't do anything special, just used ubuntu-device-flash iirc.
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: from the website ?
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, initially I followed instructions on the wiki, but that was *way* back - over a year ago now.  But it looks as though the instructions are up to date, by my understanding.
<JamesTait> nessita, did you manage to find anything in the logs?
<nessita> JamesTait, which logs sorry?
<nessita> (ie, no, I did not :-))
<JamesTait> :-P No problem.
<nessita> JamesTait, but seriously, which logs?
<JamesTait> nessita, SCA logs - I was hoping they would shed some light on mhall119's problem.
<saidinesh5> Elleo: how do you test maliit-framework on the device?
<charles> nik90_, did you get a chance to try out vivid to reproduce that alarm enable/disable issue?
<saidinesh5> i m a little..... scared to do apt-get remove maliit-framework and make install the current one
<saidinesh5> like is there any reversable way to test this stuff?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I just build a new maliit-framework deb package, that way it gets installed as an upgrade
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: and if things go wrong I can just install the previous deb
<saidinesh5> the magic command is?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: debuild
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you'll need dev-scripts installed for debuild
<saidinesh5> hmm weird...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I expect dpkg-buildpackage would work too, but I'm not sure the relevant option off the top of my head
<saidinesh5>  unable to locate dev-scripts
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sorry, devscripts
<Elleo> not dash
<saidinesh5> Ah on it
<saidinesh5> also there is a local install too right... i wonder how well that works..
<saidinesh5> local install for maliit-framework
<saidinesh5> also how does maliit deal with Mir's security thing?
<Elleo> maliit runs unconfined at the moment
<saidinesh5> Ahh .. do i have to do something to make it run like that?
<mterry> kenvandine, I commented in bug 1400742...  Haven't been able to reproduce, but if you still have the machine, I'm interested in another log
<ubot5> bug 1400742 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Screen no longer locks with passcode set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400742
<nessita> JamesTait, ah, I can try to check
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nope, that's all handled outside of maliit
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it gets run as an upstart job which I think does some of that stuff
 * JamesTait re-checks what the URL is for the API.
 * saidinesh5 is looking at the debian scripts that build maliit with CONFIG+=mir
<JamesTait> nessita, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-metadata/ right?
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: any issues with your nexus 4 running ubuntu-touch ?
<kenvandine> mterry, attached
<mterry> thanks!
<kenvandine> mterry, there are lots of pam errors in auth.log
<nessita> JamesTait, correct
<Elleo> bfiller: what're your thoughts on kenvandine's suggestion of adding emoji to the enabled layouts by default?
<mterry> kenvandine,
<mterry> kenvandine, oh
<mterry> kenvandine, you're in nopasswdlogin
<bfiller> Elleo: should probably check with design first, it's not on by default in ios not sure about android
<mterry> kenvandine, that's why....  What put you in that group?
<Elleo> bfiller: okay
<kenvandine> mterry, no idea!
<kenvandine> mterry, locking was working until friday
<kenvandine> when i changed it to swipe
<mterry> kenvandine, can I also see your /etc/group ?
<saidinesh5> okay the debian scripts might need some tinkering
<bfiller> Elleo: design asked to see it so probably best is to land it in vivid and let them play with it then we can talk about default settings, and other changes they might want
<mterry> kenvandine, is your image writable?
<mterry> and/or was it ever?
<kenvandine> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9461350/
<kenvandine> mterry, yes it is
<kenvandine> but... when i unlocked it i had no access to a computer to connect to it for 3 days
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, nothing major that comes immediately to mind. Sometimes the screen gets a bit sluggish and I have to restart. But I can make and receive calls, send and receive SMS messages, browse the web, take photos and videos, post on social media, and rely on it to wake me in the morning. :)
<kenvandine> so any changes that broke it happened by setting it to swipe
<Elleo> bfiller: okay
<kenvandine> i assume
<mterry> kenvandine, ok well in /etc/group, you are in the nopasswdlogin group.  So something modified /etc/group in place to add your user to the group.  Likely accountsservice when system-settings asked it to.  Are you sure the image is still writable?
<kenvandine> i've been testing silos...
<kenvandine> so must be
<mterry> k
<mterry> oh
<kenvandine> so when i switched back to passcode, it should remove me from that group?
<JamesTait> nessita, I'm coming up blank. :-/
<mterry> but i bet you can't fully auth yourself for accountsservice to switch back
<mterry> kenvandine, ^
<mterry> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> but why?
<Elleo> bfiller: here's a seed update: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-vivid-touch-add-new-keyboard-layouts/+merge/244313
<mterry> kenvandine, but maybe accountsservice isn't letting you auth enough to remove yourself from that group, because you never logged in or something....  I'll test that scenario
<JamesTait> mhall119, if we can figure out how to get debug logging in ubuntu-system-settings system-update plugin, that might shed some light.
 * JamesTait starts investigating the code.
<mterry> kenvandine, (normally, AS will both add/remove you from that group and zero out your password as needed)
<mterry> kenvandine, either one is sufficient
<nessita> JamesTait, I need to break for lunch and some errands...
<nessita> will be back after that
<mterry> kenvandine, but normally in touch, AS doesn't have permissions to modify the group membership, because it's RO
<mterry> kenvandine, so it just zeros out the password or not
<JamesTait> nessita, go! Eat! I've got this. :)
<nessita> thanks!!!
<mterry> kenvandine, but not sure yet why it won't remove you from that group
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah... and i can't seem to reproduce it on my mako...
<kenvandine> i've tried a bunch of times
<mterry> kenvandine, oh really?
<mterry> interesting
<kenvandine> well... something probably went wrong one time on my krillin
<kenvandine> and it can't undo it
<kenvandine> so it might not be device specific
<kenvandine> just the perfect storm on my krillin
<mterry> kenvandine, do you have weird permissions for /etc/group like r--r--r--?  :)
<bfiller> Elleo: thanks, will land that after the emoji silo lands
<kenvandine> mterry, 644
<Elleo> bfiller: okay, great
<mterry> seems fine
<JamesTait> dobey, alecu - maybe you guys can save us some time; can you remind me (and mhall119) how to enable debug logging in system-update, so we can see why his device is apparently unable to connect?
<dobey> JamesTait: i have no idea about system updates debugging
<JamesTait> Hm, actually, I'm not sure if that'll give us any useful log output.
<JamesTait> dobey, nvm, I'll keep digging. :)
<dobey> alecu is on vacation this week. but diego did the system updates ui stuff
<dobey> and kenvandine owns that now i think
<JamesTait> I see QDebug #include'd in one file, and no calls to qDebug() at all.
<dobey> JamesTait: are there qWarning() qCritical() or similar?
<dobey> qDebug() isn't the only useful method there :)
<kenvandine> dobey, mandel is working on system updates right now
<JamesTait> dobey, ah, yes, there is a qWarning - thanks. :)
 * JamesTait isn't a C++ hacker at all, let alone a Qt hacker.
<mandel> JamesTait, what is the issue, unable to connect?
<kenvandine> Qt makes C++ not suck :)
<JamesTait> mandel, https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9b38csz3u28ubt/screenshot20143210_093211710.png?dl=0
<JamesTait> kenvandine, one day I hope to make some time to put that to the test. ;)
 * JamesTait just invents days
<mandel> JamesTait, meh.. ok, that is probably in that HORRIBLE network/network.cpp class that diego did that uses the reply signals wrong
<mandel> JamesTait, you can also add a qDebug or qCritical with the QNetworkConfigurationManager::isOnline method to check if it is really online
<mandel> diego did a terrible mess there.. we should have not landed all this.. I wish I was there to review the code :-/
<mterry> kenvandine, can I also have ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings.log, especially after going swipe->passcode?
<mandel> JamesTait, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkconfigurationmanager.html#isOnline
<dobey> kenvandine: false :)
<JamesTait> mandel, this is on mhall119's device, so I'm not in a position to make code changes (mine is working as expected, but "I'm all right, Jack" doesn't help him. :-P)
<dobey> kenvandine: only thing i've found that makes c++ not suck, is to not write c++ :)
<dobey> anyway, i should get lunch
<JamesTait> mandel, should qWarning show up in the logs by default, do you know?
<mandel> JamesTait, if nothing was done in system settings it should be shown in the logs that upstart creates, AFAIK
<mandel> kenvandine, is that correct ^^
<mandel> ??
<kenvandine> yes
<JamesTait> In .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<kenvandine> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9462564/
<kenvandine> mterry, the swipe->passcode would be in there from the 8th
<kenvandine> that log is a couple months worth :)
<mterry> JamesTait, ah yeah thanks  :-/
<kenvandine> mterry, look at line 12435
<kenvandine> 2014-12-08 12:11:39,752 - WARNING - Could not set password mode: "Authentication is required"
<JamesTait> Because in that case, we may be able to see what response we're getting, with an "Error retrieving version information: " message.
<JamesTait> mhall119, ^^
<mterry> hm
<kenvandine> mterry, so i guess whatever caused that failure
<kenvandine> is the culprit
 * JamesTait takes mterry's thanks, passes them on to kenvandine.
<kenvandine> mterry, so i guess this couldn't happen for a RO device, so that lowers the security risk considerably
<kenvandine> that was my biggest concern, we had a way to break device security
<mterry> kenvandine, so that's not a super helpful error, but that means that auth couldn't happen between AS and system-settings for some reason
<mterry> kenvandine, to debug further, we'd probably need your machine and add some printfs
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I don't think this is likely for devices in the field
<kenvandine> mterry, would that be helpful now?  i think the issue is really how it got into this state
<kenvandine> or i guess it repeatedly can't remove it from that group
<kenvandine> which is weird...
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm happy to keep my device in this broken state as long as needed to get debug info
<mterry> kenvandine, why it can't repeatedly remove it from the group may be enlightening -- not sure if it's an ongoing bug or just fallout from some original sin
<mterry> kenvandine, well...  I could give you versions of system-settings and accountsservice that are debugged to heck and back...
<mterry> kenvandine, just trying to figure how much time this is worth
<kenvandine> mterry, right... not sure if it's worth it
<kenvandine> since it's probably a corner case
<kenvandine> i'm fine just manually removing it from that group too :)
<kenvandine> and carrying on
<mterry> kenvandine, that's my recommendation for now.  But if it ever crops up again...
<kenvandine> i kind of like it like this actually :)
<kenvandine> it has a pin so developer mode works
<kenvandine> and i don't have to unlock it 100 times  a day :)
<kenvandine> but it would be nice to have it lock when i actually leave the house
<saidinesh5> hmm.. this is a little frustrating
<saidinesh5> so how do i stop an upstart job?
<kenvandine> stop jobname
<saidinesh5> more precisely how do i kill the maliit-server and stop it from respawning?
<saidinesh5> Ah
<mterry> kenvandine, heh, maybe we should figure the bug out so we can add it as a dev feature
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> well adding the user to that group does it right?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: how do i kill the current maliit server and start a locally installed maliit server?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: 'stop maliit-server'
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> was using sudo for that
<saidinesh5> :|
<Kaleo> anybody saw autopilot/apparmor denials before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9464022/
<mhall119> JamesTait: what was that?
<JamesTait> mhall119, laptop crashed. :(
<mhall119> beuno: nessita JamesTait: tried once agian, haven't changed anything, and it's working now
<JamesTait> Nothing changed this side that I'm aware of.
<mhall119> bzr is working for me on my other machines now too, so much have been something funky with my network/ISP
<JamesTait> mhall119, yay, I guess.
<kenvandine> mandel, your mem-leak-fixes branch has conflicts
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i think we need to write some code to set up the window etc...
<saidinesh5> just specifying the part doesnt seem to be working
<saidinesh5> currently my platform plugin isnt even being called...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: have you added it to createPlatform in passthroughserver/main.cpp?
<saidinesh5> yep
<Elleo> and you're sure whatever condition you're using to trigger its creation is fulfilled? (e.g. some compile time def seems to be the way the others are doing it currently)
<saidinesh5> umm let me check
<saidinesh5> need to reboot the machine
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'm going to have to pop out and do some shopping, but if you're still having problems feel free to push your code somewhere public and I'll have a more indepth look tomorrow :)
<saidinesh5> Ahh sure
<saidinesh5> was actually doing that
<saidinesh5> but i think i know what went wrong..
<tedg> rsalveti, Looking at the stream restore module source and it looks like it gets updates on the volume change for the current stream.
<tedg> rsalveti, Seems like setting the volume would be easier than setting it in the stream restore module directly.
<gcollura> ralsina_, may I ask you how I can compile account-polld for touch on armhf? I need to test a branch. Thanks in advance :)
<ralsina_> gcollura: honestly, I never could. Maybe sergiusens does
<ralsina_> gcollura: I used it on desktop and then used a silo
<mandel> kenvandine, taking a look
<gcollura> ralsina_, ok thanks anyway :)
<dobey> gcollura: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-December/037904.html with s/trusty/utopic/g doesn't work?
<mandel> kenvandine, weird.. I did a merge with trunk and went ok.. pushed the changed already
<gcollura> dobey, I don't know, account-polld is not a cmake project (maybe I need some other part?)
<dobey> gcollura: well, shouldn't matter if it's cmake or not i guess. is it qmake or something?
<dobey> gcollura: as long as the build dependencies are sane for cross-compiling, i think doing a cross compile with sbuild like that should work, regardless of the build system used
<gcollura> dobey, it doesn't have a qmake/Makefile/cmake file
<dobey> gcollura: it has a debian/ directory, right?
<gcollura> dobey, yes it does
<dobey> ah, it's go
<dobey> not sure how one cross-compiles go
<dobey> you could do it the other, much slower, way; building under qemu with sbuild (i don't have a link to how to do that though, and don't remember exactly how)
<dobey> or just make an MP and wait for jenkins to build a package and test with that
<gcollura> dobey, ok perfect thank you :)
<kenvandine> mandel, thanks
<saidinesh5> Elleo: https://github.com/saidinesh5/framework/commit/926b6670f95d23da618ab96ccf7db987ce7e847a could you check this out later? the app is sending the info on the socket
<saidinesh5> but nothing is being shown
<jcbjoe_> question .. i'm going to install ubuntu-touch onto this nexus4 in a few .. do i need to install ubuntu first to make it easier or what ? is there a s script i can run to install it faster or am i kidding myself on that ?
<K1773R> jcbjoe_: see wiki wrt installing
<jcbjoe_> K1773R: i'm on it now .. thanks
<jcbjoe_> K1773R: i'm trying to do this fast .. we got a storm heading our way today
<dobey> jcbjoe_: you are not running ubuntu on your pc or what? do you want to replace android entirely, or run both?
<dobey> nevermind then
<dobey> well that's interesting. the lock screen infographics have disappeared for me
<dobey> after i got an sms
<rsalveti> tedg: yeah, it could get for any stream, but I think for the indicator you only care about the current stream
<rsalveti> in case you have more than one, there is a list of priorities, basically
<rsalveti> depending on the role
<rsalveti> tedg: you need to set the volume in the stream restore or in the stream itself
<rsalveti> but remember that if you have more than one stream, you might need to select the right one to set
<jcbjoe_> can somebody help me install the stable image of ubuntu-touch onto my nexus 4 ?
<jcbjoe_> i think its just picking the channel i need to flash .. i want the stable one
<cwayne_> jcbjoe_, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<jcbjoe_> run it just like that cwayne_  ?
<jcbjoe_> i see what i have to run first .. i have to run the ubunt-touch-flash
<jcbjoe_> ubuntu-device-flash
<cwayne_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<jcbjoe_> thanks cwayne_
<jcbjoe_> cwayne_: if you don't mind
<jcbjoe_> i reboot into ubuntu touch cwm based recovery
<jcbjoe_> do i do reboot system now ?
<jcbjoe_> cause it looks like terminal is still up or just stuck
<jcbjoe_> says failed to enter recovery
<jcbjoe_> but i'm there already
<jcbjoe_> figured it out .. when it goes to recovery / i have to catch it in virtualbox then check it under usb so it sees it as a usb device .. its pushing stuff to the phone
<jcbjoe_> thanks for everything
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-11
<fermulator> Hey everyone; I'm trialing Ubuntu phone on an older Galaxy Nexus (I understand this isn't really fully supported anymore) -- by default, it fails (no "tuna" device found) - then I tried to trick with "maguro" (same issue...) -- now it's flashing with "mako" ... is this bad? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/9470007/
<fermulator> (I'm really just wanting to test out Ubuntu phone before i buy a newer phone that is properly supported)
<fermulator> [ updated paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9470012/ ]
<Elleo> fermulator: probably not a good idea to flash with an image for a different device
<Elleo> fermulator: as it'll be trying to use drivers that are inappropriate, so probably won't boot
<RAOF> Highly unlikely to work, yeah.
<fermulator> I see. (makes sense) - and yeah it failed.
<fermulator> is there any chance of me hacking this up w/ this device? o no
<fermulator> or no*
<RAOF> You probably could; you'd just need to prepare the various tarballs.
<fermulator> I'm comfortable w/ Linux; just looking for some reference reading to prepare the images/tgz files for this device then.
<Elleo> fermulator: you might be best waiting until the new porting guide is ready
<Elleo> fermulator: until then there's the old (complicated) guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting
<fermulator> ah yes, OK thanks. I was there but wasn't 100% sure it was right; I'll give it a read
<fermulator> One other question; it shows that maguro is "deprecated" ; but there must be images kicking around somewhere on an older server wouldn't there be? (it seems strange that I should need to port images for this device, since it's already been done)
<EuaD> where are the current ubuntu touch apps stored?
<EuaD> is there a way to run ubuntu touch in a VM or some emulator?
<fermulator> EuaD: I actually just figured out the emulator thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<fermulator> it works OK; (gives you the basic feel, and if you want to contribute, a mechanism for testing new apps etc.)
<EuaD> fermulator, ok thanks. so that would emulate an ubuntu touch device? i
<EuaD> fermulator, i'll be able to see what all apps are developed
<fermulator> EuaD ; correct, it runs ARM or X86 emulation, you run it on your Linux desktop, and it boots a little window that emulates a real phone device (several things don't work though like sound)
<fermulator> apps available are loosely documented I guess here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<EuaD> fermulator, so there's no apps like youtube, facebook, etc etc
<fermulator> there are apps like that (I saw facebook for example)
<EuaD> fermulator, ok, cool
<fermulator> (not sure where to find "online" what's currently in the Ubuntu Store for ubuntu-touch devices...)
<EuaD> fermulator, do you know if ubuntu touch has a voice activation system like siri?
<fermulator> EuaD: sorry not sure about voice activation system (TBH; based on what I see so far, I'd be surprised if it existed already -- I did a quick search online, as well as in Ubuntu Store on the emulated ubuntu-device and nothing came up ... so guessing not)
<fermulator> this website hinted that Ubuntu has big plans: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Why-cant-Google-Now-Siri-and-Cortana-offer-full-voice-control_id57657
<saidinesh5> Elleo: wrong link btw. yesterday.. i committed a different set of files https://github.com/saidinesh5/framework/compare/maliit:master...master
<saidinesh5> here .. im updating this commit
<UTL> Good evening! I need to go to bed, because I've been working hard all day, but I've got a question (maybe two) I want answered: Can I put Ubuntu Touch on an external SD card? I want to keep Cyanogenmod on my device and boot Ubuntu Touch from a 32 microSD card.
<UTL> I've tried the dual-boot app multiple times, and it doesn't work, so I thought that I could put it on a SD card. I can't figure out how to partition the card just so it will work, or whether it NEEDS partitioning. I've tried extracting the tarballs and zips to the root of the SD card, but it didn't boot.
 * UTL yawns. The screen starts to look blurry. He adjusts the sharpness, but then he realizes that the blur is not coming from the screen...
<UTL> Well, it's way past my bedtime. Anyone who receives these messages let me know next time I get on IRC. Good night!
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all, and happy birthday UNICEF! :-D
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: you there ?
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, o/
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: i got my nexus 4 installed ubuntu-touch .. i like it but its so diffrent o_O
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: does it take a while to get used to ? .. also how does it do on battery ?
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, different to Android?
<jcbjoe_> yes diffrent to android JamesTait
<ogra_> once you got used toi it android feels incapable in many areas
<jcbjoe_> ogra_: for that reason i will try it again .. i actually felt lost with it on o_O
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, well, yes. :) But it doesn't take long to get used to, and going back to Android, for me at least, feels awkward now.
<jcbjoe_> ok .. maybe cause i was on it for 30 mins .. and didn't give it a real try .. i will have to force myself to use it
<jcbjoe_> like a new game or something
<jcbjoe_> JamesTait: how about battery ?
<jcbjoe_> or anyone for that matter
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, difficult for me to say, tbh, since I put my phone on charge every night, and often have it connected to my laptop during the day to test stuff.
<jcbjoe_> ok
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, but at the weekends, when I'm away from my computer (and admittedly probably not using my phone as much), I rarely need to charge it during the day.
<JamesTait> jcbjoe_, if I've been using maps or something like that, I might need to give it a boost.
<jcbjoe_> cool thanks
<jcbjoe_> is there a  keyboard with a sype function ? .. i think i have become to dependant on that now .. i can't type anymore o_O
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i have a local webpage for my heating control, there i can change the css (for mobile, desktop etc). that works fine in firefox and chrome, on the phone the reload i have to do seems to come back with the cached old images though ... is there something like "shift+reload" like i can use in FF or chrome to flush the cache when reloading ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_, no, we don’t have that sort of option in oxide
<oSoMoN> ogra_, feel free to file a bug to request it
<ogra_> yeah, not sure thats acutally a typical mainstream requirement :)
<saidinesh5> jcbjoe_: its currently being written :P
<jcbjoe_> cool
<jcbjoe_> is there a  guide or a faq on the actual ubuntu-touch once i install it .. i want to learn to navigate .. this up arrow at the bottom is getting the best of me
<saidinesh5> Elleo: did you take a look at it?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: haven't yet, will do once I'm done fixing a couple of other things
<saidinesh5> Elleo: Ah the thing is it is creating the plugin but it isnt getting any incoming connections from mir
<saidinesh5> all i know is the mirplatform plugin is being created and then it sits idle
<saidinesh5> weird...
<saidinesh5> no clue where to look either
<Elleo> yeah, I'll have to dig into the code to see what's happening, this stuff was implemented before I started working on the keyboard so can't give any suggestions off the top of my head
<jgdx> seb128, haaay, this fixes mac on mako and krillin: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/about-bad-mac-fix-1399723/+merge/243996
<jgdx> test failure is unrelated (vibrate failure)
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<seb128> jgdx, saw that, any reason why you use dbus rather than libnm or qt apis?
<saidinesh5> Ahh okay
<jgdx> seb128, qt apis?
<saidinesh5> also there is some mir/ubuntu specific stuff in passthroughserver/main.cpp , which i think can be moved to mirplatform btw.
<seb128> jgdx, http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qnetworkinfo/#macaddress
<seb128> jgdx, for example
<jgdx> seb128, how would you get to the wifi using that module?
<jgdx> oh right, maybe you could using interfaceformode.
<seb128> jgdx, maybe you don't, I was not doing concrete suggestion of api to use, but it feels like "raw dbus" isn't safe, that's sometime not a stable api
<seb128> jgdx, would feel safer to use a library which wraps that and garanty api/abi
<seb128> like libm
<seb128> libnm
<jgdx> seb128, other than consistency (we use dbus everywhere else when talking to nm), I have no other pro arguments for dbus+nm.
<seb128> jgdx, I didn't realize we used the dbus api in other places, I didn't look much at the network code
<seb128> jgdx, but in this case +1 from me, we can change/refactor later if wanted
<jgdx> seb128, you mind me checking out qtnetworkinfo? I we can not use more dbus+nm I'd be happy.
<seb128> jgdx, sure, feel free :-)
<elopio> jgdx: ping. I need some help with the sim pin.
<Wellark> cjwatson: would you be able to ACK the packaging changes for these two:
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1401157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401157 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator should specify the device when activating connection with NM" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/packaging-modifications.15.04/+merge/244424
<Wellark> oh, sorry, first one was a wrong link
<Wellark> this is the second MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/packaging-modifications-15.04/+merge/244425
<cjwatson> Wellark: ack
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<jgdx> elopio, pong
<elopio> jgdx: hey, what does the LockedPins property in SimManager mean?
<jgdx> elopio, hi, isn't that a callable [1] ? Think it locks the given pin. [1] https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/sim-api.txt#L46
<elopio> jgdx: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/tests/ofono.py#L103
<jgdx> elopio, hey you are right. So yeah, contains the currently locked pins — https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/doc/sim-api.txt#L158
<elopio> so much fun today, I now have my sim locked :(
<jgdx> elopio, :| locked locked?
<elopio> jgdx: asking for puk. Which I don't know.
<jgdx> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/about-bad-mac-fix-1399723/+merge/243996 much better :p
<seb128> jgdx, indeed ;-)
<jgdx> elopio, been there!
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Could you please give me some pointers on how to test account plugin confinement (bug 1219644)?
<ubot5> bug 1219644 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Account plugins should be made confinable by apparmor" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219644
<mardy> jdstrand: I would just like to be able to create a policy so that the account plugin is confined with the rules I wrote on the bug; I don't need the complete solution, just some commandline hackery
<cwayne_> hm, im having issues trying to automate stuff with SUDO_ASKPASS
<ogra_> whats your issue ?
<cwayne_> ogra_, that I'm an idiot and forgot to do sudo -A :P
<ogra_> heh, k
<Cimi> Wellark, hey could you pls remind me the dbus action to check?
<cwayne_> hm, seeing this whenever I try to install a click on vivd: GLib.Error: click_hooks_error-quark: Hook command '/usr/bin/aa-clickhook' failed: Child process exited with code 1 (6)
<cwayne_> and further up, this: ImportError: /usr/lib/python3.4/lib-dynload/_ctypes.cpython-34m-arm-linux-gnueabihf.so: undefined symbol: _PyTraceback_Add
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I added a comment to bug 1352251, it seems that the QPA trick doesn't work
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in Canonical System Image "Reverse trust prompt hosting" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<marcustomlinson> mardy: damn :(
<mandel> kenvandine, hello! I updated the mem leak fix for the system settings update page, please let me know if it gets in a silo
<mandel> kenvandine, it should also fix the cannot pause bug
<kenvandine> mandel, great!
<mandel> atm fixing that network.h/cpp file which is TERRIBLE and has mem leaks and bad usages
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> mandel, thank you!
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll probably ping with a new branch with a cleanup
<mandel> kenvandine, no problem :)
<mandel> kenvandine, any idea what is done with that head request that is performed?
<mandel> kenvandine, the code is using the same slot for a get request and a head request.. god that HUGE if is something to kill for
<kenvandine> mandel, no idea
<kenvandine> sorry
<mandel> kenvandine, no worries, lets use a little of spanish for this situation "me cago en su madre"
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll fix this mess..
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> mandel, that code scared me :)
<mandel> kenvandine, how do you feel if I added gmock as a dep for system settings to simplify the testing?
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey! I was wondering if you have anything to do kernel-related for bluez5 support in the end (you had WI to check with apw in the bluez5 blueprint)
<didrocks> rsalveti: it's working well without any additional patch on the desktop
<mandel> kenvandine, I'd like to mock the network access for the updates and test all possible cases and errors
<mandel> kenvandine, by the way, if the json is malformed we would crash with no info :-/
<Wellark> Cimi: sorry in a meeting
<rsalveti> didrocks: we need that with the kernels used by touch
<rsalveti> works fine on the desktop because you're using a recent kernel
<rsalveti> for kernel older than 3.10 you need additional patches
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah ok, I didn't capture the "touch" part in the blueprint, do you have that on your radar? We think shipping it early 2015
<didrocks> bluez5 support only miss the indicator work to finish as well as u-c-c
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, it's not that trivial, but under the radar
<rsalveti> right, but we shouldn't push that into vivid that early
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted :)
<rsalveti> we still need to validate touch
<didrocks> rsalveti: hence the ppa for testing on both desktop + touch
<rsalveti> otherwise vivid will be completely broken with it (on the bt level)
<rsalveti> but will raise the priority to check that on the next following weeks
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> we'll be ready on the desktop side near end of year
<dobey> mandel: ugh. +1 for gmock -1 for qtnetwork is such a horrible pain to mock
<mandel> dobey, yes, it is horrible
<mandel> dobey, I have refactored the code so that the json parsin is done in a protected method that can be tested, so in a sense is not THAT bad now
<mandel> dobey, I really want to know who review this code...
<dobey> mandel: well, json parsing should be testable without any craziness as it's all local in-memory stuff. but qtnetwork is a pain because of signals and protected/privaete methods and ctors for some types
<mandel> yes, I agree
<dobey> i started adding gmock to pay-ui for testing, and then hit a giant wall made of insanely hard bricks, called qtnetowrk :-/
<dobey> and thus, matter and anti-matter met one another, and the universe was destroyed
<dobey> cripes why do i still have so many kernel images installed :(
<jcbjoe_> its probably been said before but on the nexus 4 ubuntu-touch rtm 14.09 someimes touch dosen't work and you have to reboot just fyi .. i only been on it 1 day .. im a n00b so don't mind me
<kenvandine> mandel, +1
 * UTL waves to everybody.
<UTL> Anybody get my messages last night?
<Chipaca> tedg: you know what would be cool? letting url-dispatcher (the commandline tool) do the checking thing. That way people can test their urldispatcher registration directly.
 * UTL leaves for coffee.
<tedg> Chipaca, Yeah, might be better as a new tool.
<Chipaca> tedg: or the *same* tool, hardlinked and caring about argv[0], just to mess with people
<Chipaca> tedg: you got a second to poke at something strange on the phone, related to url-dispatcher?
<tedg> Chipaca, Hmm, trying to decide :-)
<tedg> Chipaca, What's up?
<Chipaca> tedg: it's not seeing the twitter and gmail webapp bits
<Chipaca> alex-abreu was digging at the click hooks, but not sure from which end; the url-dispatcher files are there, seem sane, but url-dispatcher doesn't url-dispatch
 * Chipaca subtly pulls alex-abreu into the conversation
<alex-abreu> tedg, yeah, the click hooks are fine,
 * alex-abreu recognizes the subtle move
<Chipaca> alex-abreu: when you say the click hooks you mean in the manifest? or the output of the hook scripts?
<tedg> Chipaca, Dump the db: sqlite3 ~/.cache/url-dispatcher/urls-1.db "select * from urls;"
<Chipaca> (that's what i meant about 'dunno from what end' :) )
<alex-abreu> Chipaca, I mean the data files that the url dispatcher uses to keep to state about the installed url click hooks in ~/.cache/url-disapatcher
<tedg> sqlite3 ~/.cache/url-dispatcher/urls-1.db "select * from configfiles;"
<alex-abreu> tedg, yup
<alex-abreu> tedg, I did and it looks fine
<Chipaca> 14|http|twitter.com
<Chipaca> 14|https|twitter.com
<alex-abreu> tedg, same for the configfiles dB
<alex-abreu> right, pretty much same as me except for the idex
<tedg> Hmm, okay, that's odd
<Chipaca> no, no, 14 is even
 * Chipaca hides
<alex-abreu> aha
<alex-abreu> oh my
<Chipaca> ok guys, i've got to go throw together a risotto. I'll read up when i get back :)
<Chipaca> also, need to pry kids away from computer and into bath. always fun.
<tedg> stop url-dispatcher ; G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/lib/*/url-dispatcher/url-dispatcher
<tedg> It should print out the URLs then
<alex-abreu> tedg, seems that webbbrowser app is taking over in all
<alex-abreu> cases
<tedg> Okay
<alex-abreu> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9478545/
 * tedg looks at code
<tedg> alex-abreu, Can you pastebin your urls table please?
<alex-abreu> sure
<alex-abreu> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9478584/
<Elleo> saidinesh5: had a bit of a look at the maliit stuff, one thing you might be missing if you're just building it straight from your repo is the patches we apply to change the plugin name to maliitphablet (so it doesn't conflict with qt's embedded maliit stuff)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the other thing that it looks like you'll need to do is set the window role
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I suspect you might be able to do that in something like the setupInputPanel method or similar
<Elleo> saidinesh5: haven't had time to investigate in detail beyond that, but I'll investigate more in the morning
<tedg> alex-abreu, Something is wrong in the regex :-/
<tedg> alex-abreu, ** (process:8962): DEBUG: Protocol 'http' for domain '' resulting in app id 'webbrowser-app'
<tedg> alex-abreu, It's checking for the null domain
<alex-abreu> tedg, has it changed recently?
<tedg> alex-abreu, Yeah, to accommodate for tel:
<alex-abreu> om26er, dbarth ^
<dbarth> uhuh
<jgdx> kenvandine, upower landed? Congrats
<om26er> tedg, was it the one where url-dispatcher was bundled with dialer-app ?
<om26er> the silo I mean
<tedg> om26er, Correct
<tedg> Writing a test to verify now, but I'm pretty sure.
<jcbjoe_> is there anyway to make the sound louder on my nexus 4 with ubuntu touch on it ?
<jcbjoe_> it seems very low / tiny sound
<om26er> I am confused are we talking about bug 1401612 ?
<ubot5> bug 1401612 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "No notifications displayed for Twitter and Gmail" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401612
<om26er> alex-abreu, ^
<alex-abreu> om26er, yes
<om26er> ughhh
<alex-abreu> om26er, the loops goes to the url dispatcher
<om26er> alex-abreu, tedg ironically, I tested that silo, we need to enhance the TestPlan for url-dispatcher :/
<tedg> om26er, Eh, no, this is a unit test thing.
<tedg> But yes, I've got one now.
<om26er> tedg, does you test verify it to be a regression ?
<om26er> your*
<tedg> om26er, Not sure what you mean by that, this test fails: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/regex-domain-fix/revision/83
<om26er> tedg, meant: downgrade to previous version and check if the test passes. I can try that.
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, i had to rebuild silo 2 again because of that landing
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, need me to test it again?
<kenvandine> jgdx, nah
<tedg> alex-abreu, dbarth, MR up and reviewed. I added the system image project, we'll have to wait to see if it gets allowed there.
<alex-abreu> tedg, cool thx
<alex-abreu> tedg, that is a sneaky regex
<tedg> alex-abreu, Oh, yes. I dislike it very much :-)
<alex-abreu> tedg, wondering why you dont use a tel:// specific one?
<tedg> alex-abreu, Long story short, there's more than tel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1351222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351222 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "URL parsing doesn't comply with RFC 3986" [High,Fix released]
<tedg> alex-abreu, We can do things like market: URLs in the future as well.
<alex-abreu> tedg, yeah, but I meant why you dont have tel://  specific urls (since they are slightly orthogonal to the usual ones) w/ a fallback on the generic url parsing bits, ... since the issue came apparently from handlin tel specific bits
<alex-abreu> and makes the regex a bit more complex
<tedg> Eh, sure, it's whether the complexity exists in the C code or in the regular expression.
<alex-abreu> right
<alex-abreu> regex being harder to decipher
<om26er> tedg, want me to test a fix ?
<tedg> I know some people would say that about C ;-)
<tedg> So, yeah, see both ways. Not sure one is decisively better.
<tedg> For instance the regex is going to be much more performant.
<tedg> om26er, If you'd like, the test passes though.
<tedg> We already test the subdomain stuff in the DB, we just weren't testing it in the dispatcher.
<om26er> hmm don't have the armfh chroot to build. Should test it onces its in a silo
<tedg> Yeah, have to wait for it to get approved for system image first.
<ybon> it's just me or since a few builds hitting the top-right button takes ages to wake up the phone when idle?
<Chipaca> dobey: could you confirm bug 1389875 is fixed by tedg's branch above?
<ubot5> bug 1389875 in account-polld (Ubuntu) "Opening Twitter from the messages indicator opens Browser, not Twitter app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389875
<dobey> Chipaca: i see it's merged, is it in an image yet?
<Chipaca> dobey: no, not merged, just approved. that is, the branch i meant was this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/url-dispatcher/+bug/1401612
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401612 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "No notifications displayed for Twitter and Gmail" [High,In progress]
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> the branches hanging off that one :)
<dobey> oh
<Chipaca> AIUI your bug is a dupe of this bug, but wanted to confirm
<dobey> i was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1351222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351222 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "URL parsing doesn't comply with RFC 3986" [High,Fix released]
<Chipaca> dobey: right, that's the thing that broke the other thing
<Chipaca> dobey: it's things all the way down
<tedg> dobey, vivid silo 9
<Chipaca> dobey: that is: your bug should not happen. Either it was broken before, we fixed it, and tedg's tel: handling regex change broke it, or you tested after the regex change :)
<dobey> tedg: i am not installing a vivid built package on my phone running rtm :)
<Chipaca> dobey: where's your sense of adventure?
<tedg> dobey, wimp
<tedg> :-)
<Chipaca> dobey: i want to point out that it is not often that tedg and i agree without arguing for a while
<tedg> dobey, DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
<dobey> tedg: does ps-jenkins not monitor the rtm-14.09 branches for url-dispatcher?
 * tedg changes topic: "Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion & Peer Pressure"
<tedg> dobey, No, it doesn't
<dobey> Chipaca: well "tested" is a strong word there :P
<dobey> Chipaca: i simply used the feature at some point and it was broken so i filed the bug :)
<Chipaca> dobey: if it's pre-release, every use is testing
<Chipaca> dobey: billable hours!
<Chipaca> oh wait
 * dobey files an expense report for his nexus 5
<dobey> "Chipaca said i could bill this"
<Chipaca> dobey: i think you're ready to start contracting
<dobey> anyway, i'm happy to try it when it lands in an rtm image
<dobey> eh, contracting sucks. did enough of that already :-/
<dobey> tedg: also, bug ci to enable ps-jenkins MP runs for your rtm-14.09 branches :)
<dobey> that reminds me
<dobey> Chipaca: or, do you know how to force a fake twitter notification from directly on the phone?
<Chipaca> dobey: the url goes through too many layers to be sure; I know how to test each layer, but don't know for sure at what layer the bug you saw happened (that is: i'm pretty sure i do, but wouldn't want to test just that)
<Chipaca> dobey: polld -> push -> urldispatcher
<Chipaca> dobey: actually polld -> push -> push helper -> postal -> notification centre -> urldispatcher
<Chipaca> dobey: actually polld -> push -> push helper -> postal -> notification centre -> postal -> urldispatcher
<Chipaca> dobey: so ... yeah :) no
<Chipaca> dobey: also could've made it significantly longer by listing all the dbus bits :)
<dobey> a thing that lets you fake push notifications directly on the phone with no network would be so useful for testing
<dobey> /usr/lib/arm<tab>/push-client/show-push-notification /tmp/fake-twitter-notification.json
<dobey> oh well
<jcbjoe_> hi all .. as a regular user of ubuntu-touch rtm 14.09 and non programmer how can i file bugs ? its stable but lot of stuff going on  .. there a fix to the volume ? the speaker and regular volume are the same there is no change ?
<jcbjoe_> should i reflash  ?
<jcbjoe_> also my battery is dying very quick on the nexus 4 with ubuntu touch .. are there how tos or guides i don't know about with the ubuntu touch rtm 14.09 i don't know about ?
<jcbjoe_> anyone around ?
<jcbjoe_> screen is freezing i need to reboot
<dobey> i don't know if there's a good "i just want to report a bug against ubuntu on my phone and don't know what component to report it against" link to use
<dobey> i'm not sure what your complaint about the volume is exactly. if i play music on my nexus 4 here it's quite loud, though almost now low frequency sound. it is much quieter when it's sitting on my desk though, than if i'm holding it in the air, due to the speaker placement on that phone
<dobey> so if it's sitting face-up on something, it won't sound as loud as it would face-down.
<jcbjoe_> dobey: when i get a call and i want to put it on speaker the volume seems the same as if its not on speaker
<jcbjoe_> speaker and regular volume shouldn't be the same
<dobey> they aren't
<dobey> at least, on my nexus 5, the audio is definitely switched to external speakers from the phone speaker, if i put a call on speaker mode
<dobey> however, on the nexus 4, the placement of the external speaker may be problematic in that respect
<jcbjoe_> thats probably what it is dobey
<jcbjoe_> dobey: are there a lot of tricks i don't know about the ubuntu touch os .. i just know how to turn it on and get messages and use the phone
<dobey> i don't know. i'm probably the wrong person to answer that
<dobey> i'm deeply involved in some core parts of the system, so i do a lot of nonstandard things. and my brain thinks about problems in fairly nonstandard ways quite often
<jcbjoe_> :D
<dobey> jcbjoe_: i can say though, that sometimes, rum helps
<jcbjoe_> lol
<jcbjoe_> i really want to use this as a primary os it rocks seriosly just being on this thing i don't want to go back to android but just the stuff i've run into i don't like it
<jcbjoe_> maybe i need a nexus 5
<dobey> no, the nexus 5 is not officially supported
<dobey> there are plenty of people using ubuntu on n4 as their only phone
<jcbjoe_> oh
<jcbjoe_> oh i see what you mean
<dobey> not sure why you are having issues with the lock screen freezing
<jcbjoe_> dobey: and they are using it as a daily driver ?
<dobey> yes
<jcbjoe_> oh wow
<dobey> i am as well, on my nexus 5
<dobey> but there is a lot less support for things on n5
<jcbjoe_> how if your using a nexus 5 ?
<jcbjoe_> dobey: have you heard of any sound issues ?
<jcbjoe_> maybe i should just re flash it
<jcbjoe_> that could probably fix it
<jcbjoe_> dobey: how baout battery issues from anyone here ?
<jcbjoe_> dobey: i got to go pick up my kid there is a storm here
<jcbjoe_> i will research
<jcbjoe_> thanks
<dobey> no, i don't know of any specific sound issues
<jcbjoe_> ok
<jcbjoe_> dobey: where should i look though
<jcbjoe_> is there a website
<jcbjoe_> or a place i can brows / forms or something ?
<dobey> battery usage is not very good on n5, but i don't know about n4
<dobey> my n4 doesn't have horrible battery usage, but i don't have a SIM in it either
<dobey> it's in airplane mode with wifi enabled
<keithzg> Yeah, my Nexus 4 has had great battery life but also has no SIM, which is definitely cheatmode=enabled ;)
<UTL> Hey, all! So, in order to put Ubuntu Touch on my SD card through Ubuntu Desktop, I'm having to use the terminal command fsck to try to diagnose and fix problems because Ubuntu is having problems writing to it (even though under Windows 7, it works just fine). If fsck doesn't work, what else can I use?
<UTL> If nobody can help me here, I'm going to ask the same question under #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-12
<saidinesh5> Elleo: thats what i kind of did after this... took this patch and applied it from the version from launchpad...
<saidinesh5> didnt work though
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<jcbjoe_> question
<jcbjoe_> when will ubuntu phone be ready for prime time ?
<nhaines> jcbjoe_: It pretty much is now.  Manufacturers are talking about Q1 2015.
<jcbjoe_> nice
<jcbjoe_> nhaines: i love this on my n4 but the touch on this thing is wonky
<nhaines> jcbjoe_: what image are you using?
<jcbjoe_> umm
<jcbjoe_> how do i find out ? ubuntu-rtm/14.09 ? are there more ?
<jcbjoe_> i'm very new nhaines  ?
<nhaines> jcbjoe_: there are lots.  But ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is a very good one to be using if you're not a developer.
<nhaines> System Settings > About this phone will tell you the image number, but it'll be r10.
<jcbjoe_> yea i'm not a dev
<jcbjoe_> let me look
<jcbjoe_> yea i can't do volume up or down and touch is wonky i just rebooted 2 times
<jcbjoe_> buntu 14.10 r10
<nhaines> What do you mean by "touch" being wonky?  Do you mean your finger isn't being recognized?
<jcbjoe_> like right now if i pres up and down on volume nothing is happening .. if i dial a phon enumber like voicemail and press 7 to delet the voicemail it won't delete it then all of a sudden 10 777777 get pressed like a delay
<jcbjoe_> i have to reboot
<seb128> mardy, hey, any news about the libsignon-glib update in vivid?
<jcbjoe_> nhaines: you know when you press up and down on the volumes you get that notifcation you are pressing up and down the volume . i don't get that
<jcbjoe_> but if i go to sound at the top the pull down it shows im pressing up and down on my volume keys
<nhaines> jcbjoe_: it works on my Nexus 5 and I don't remember hearing anything else about the N4.
<jcbjoe_> nhaines: k
<mardy> seb128: vivid silo #1, I asked dbarth to land it
<mardy> dbarth: can we land it now? ^
<jcbjoe_> nhaines: other then that i would never want to go back to android :D
<seb128> mardy, great, I can click the land button if needed but let's see if dbarth is around first
<seb128> mardy, I'm on vac starting tonight and I wanted to land the shotwell fix today, need libsignon to land first ;-)
<mardy> seb128: sure
<nhaines> jcbjoe_: I'm missing a couple of apps and there are a few annoyances that really need to be smoothed out, but Ubuntu is a very pleasant experience for me. :D
<dbarth> i'm doing the smoke testing atm
<jcbjoe_> can i edit the built in scopes i have on my phone ?
<nhaines> You can add more and you can pin favorites.
<dbarth> seb128, mardy +1
<seb128> dbarth, great, do you click it or should I?
<dbarth> seb128: i marked it tested
<mardy> try clicking at the same time, maybe something good will happen ;-)
<dbarth> seb128: but i don't have publishing rights
<dbarth> so feel free to press
<seb128> dbarth, k ;-)
<jcbjoe_> can i contribue to the bugs on the rtm release or are enough people doing this ?
<ogra_> jcbjoe_, there are never enough people ;) go ahead if you have fixes or want to help otherwise
<nhaines> And bug reports and research never hurts!
<mpt> popey, I don’t know where that “Please authorize Ubuntu to access…” design comes from
<jcbjoe_> i need sleep
<jcbjoe_> late
<mpt> popey, unfortunately we went for a while with two Online Accounts designs, so it might be from the old one
<seb128> mardy, dbarth, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1400619/+merge/244105 and https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/libsignon-glib/packaging/+merge/244098 ? the CI refuses to land unapproved chganges
<dbarth> seb128: yes
<dbarth> seb128: done
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, package landed to vivid
<mardy> seb128: \o/, thanks!
<seb128> mardy, thank you for the update ;-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Ugly Christmas Sweater Day! :-D
<jgdx> mpt, hey
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr: plof
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm testing silo 0 (url-dispatcher). Do you know how can I test that dialer app is correctly launched?
<oSoMoN> rvr, I wasn’t aware of this silo, but from reading bug #1401612, it doesn’t have anything to do with dialer-app, does it?
<ubot5> bug 1401612 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "No notifications displayed for Twitter and Gmail" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401612
<rvr> oSoMoN: Just checking that url-dispatcher works as expected
<rvr> oSoMoN: The url-dispatcher test plan is very small
<oSoMoN> rvr: got it, do you have a link to that test plan?
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/url-dispatcher
<oSoMoN> rvr: I don’t see anything related to dialer app in the test plan either?
<rvr> oSoMoN: But there is something about url dispatcher in dialer app test plan
<rvr> oSoMoN: URL handling tests Test that invoking url-dispatcher tel:123456 correctly opens dialer with the number 123456 displayed
<rvr> $ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/url-dispatcher/url-dispatcher
<rvr> ** (process:5809): WARNING **: Unable to get name 'com.canonical.URLDispatcher'
<oSoMoN> rvr, I guess that’s a question for tedg or boiko
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> salem_: you were working on that, right?
<salem_> rvr, I am not sure if that is the right syntax. Not sure if this syntax ever worked. we usually use: tel:///123456
<salem_> rvr, but better check with tedg.
<rvr> oSoMoN: I thought the regex change in the silo was somehow also related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1351222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351222 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "URL parsing doesn't comply with RFC 3986" [High,Fix released]
<rvr> salem_: I got that warning and nothing happens
<salem_> rvr, running as phablet?
<rvr> salem_: Right
<oSoMoN> rvr, not that I know of
<oSoMoN> salem_, rvr: the syntax tel:123456 should work, maybe enclose it in parentheses?
<oSoMoN> s/parentheses/double quotes/
<salem_> rvr, install url-dispatcher-tools and try with /usr/bin/url-dispatcher tel:123456
<rvr> Calling to url-dispatcher "http://ubuntu.com" do nothing
<rvr> salem_: Aha
<rvr> salem_: That is it
<rvr> Thanks
<salem_> rvr, no problem
<tedg> rvr, Are you all good?
<tedg> mterry, According to Open Hub you're the most experienced Vala programmer in the world: https://www.openhub.net/languages/vala
<mterry> tedg, haha
<mterry> tedg, I was an early adopter yes
<mterry> tedg, deja-dup was actually partly motivated by a desire to practice Vala
<tedg> mterry, Heh, works well too ;-)
<mterry> But 8 years doesn't sound right
<mterry> I was still in swaddling clothes back then
<tedg> mterry, It's based on number of commits not calendar time.
<mterry> ah
<mterry> I beat out Jürg?  No way, isn't he a developer of valac itself?
<mterry> Ah well, I guess that's what endless refactoring will get you
<tedg> Heh, I'm not sure we can call these number authoritative :-)
<mterry> tedg, too late, it's on my resume
<tedg> I hope in all caps: Most experienced Vala developer IN THE WORLD!
<rickspencer3> ogra_, does phablet-screenshot (my favorites phablet tool ;) ) not work with the emulator?
<ogra_> it should
 * ogra_ must admit he never tried, but there is no reason why it wouldnt, it just gets the screen content from mir ... not device dependent)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ok, it's not working for me, just makes a black image :/
<rickspencer3> ogra_, should I log a bug? if so, what project?
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you know anything about phablet-screenshot not working in the emulator ?
<rsalveti> hm, not sure, would need to check and see
<rsalveti> just a sec
<ogra_> well, either qtmir or phablet-screenshot
<rsalveti> yeah, just a back screen
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: please open a bug against the android and mir packages
<jgdx> awe_, abeato, hey, any idea why changing the 3g slot takes longer when only one sim is present vs when two sims are present?
<jgdx> a bit counter intuitive
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, ok, can you point me to the right project on lp to get me started?
<abeato> jgdx, hm, interesting, I think I've tried only with 2 SIMs
<abeato> jgdx, is it a noticeable difference?
<jgdx> abeato, yeah, but let me give you some numbers maybe?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, android and mir :)
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: just against the package itself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android
<abeato> jgdx, sure, thanks, I'll try myself too
<awe_> jgdx, are you setting the empty slot to 3g when it takes a long time?
<awe_> or visa versa?
<awe_> pretty sure Android does this dynamically on SIM insert
<jgdx> awe_, visa versa. Exactly 50 seconds
<jgdx> abeato, ^
<rickspencer3> ok, thanks guys
<rickspencer3> and done
<awe_> so it's when transferring 3g capability from empty slot to populated slot only ( just to be clear )?
<awe_> ( ie. no delay when transferring 3g from populated to empty )
<jgdx> awe_, both ways take 50 seconds
<jgdx> and when both sims are populated, both ways take 10 seconds
<jgdx> it's like something times out?
<abeato> wow, 50 seconds
<abeato> much more than usual
<jgdx> that's a good argument for having some sort of spinner :)
<abeato> we should have a spinner there, a spinner for flight mode...
<jgdx> abeato, awe_, this might be a false alarm. Seems a reboot fixes this, so it might be caused by hotswapping
<jgdx> I just pulled out one of the sims for this test—sorry :|
<abeato> jgdx, hm, yes, can be that, ofono is not in a reliable state at that moment until we activate hot swap there
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else seen, or know of a bug for, an issue on rtm where you press the unlock button, nothing happens, when you press it again the screen the flickers on then off and then you have to press it again to get the screen on?
<K1773R> im unable to execute binaries if they are in $HOME (or lower), even as root. tough if i connect via ssh, this works.
<K1773R> is this a apparmor restriction for the terminal apps? if so, how can i edit them to allow specific directories
<Avagetto> Hello. can you say how soon will be available the new version porting guide? or where I can look at a draft version of the new guide? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting)
<K1773R> relevant, but no answer tough: http://askubuntu.com/questions/556041/why-ubuntu-touch-terminal-cannot-execute-app
<jgdx> Wellark, ping
<jgdx> mpt, hi
<mpt> hello
<mpt> Hmm, Notifications tells me “There’s an updated sy…”, but there is not
<ogra_> syllipse ?
<jgdx> mpt, could you take a look at the spec I've glued together? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9456643/
<mpt> ogra_, syzygy, I think
<ogra_> haha
<Wellark> jgdx: pong
<ogra_> mpt, well, if it is that, everything is fine and the starts are aligned ;)
<mpt> ogra_, it’s like the new version of Firefox, where private tabs never ever get beyond “You're browsing pri…”
<ogra_> heh
<jgdx> Wellark, I'm looking for an example of UnlockAllModems usage (network-indicator), could you help moi?
<mpt> Windows Phone does it almst as a fetish — “Oh it’s just too bad your phone screen isn’t wider, you’re never ever going to see the end of this heading”
<mpt> jgdx, looking now
<jgdx> mpt, ty2k
<mpt> jgdx, ah, this relates to the question brendand was asking this morning: Why “Cellular data” and “Connection type” ended up so far apart
<mpt> jgdx, awe_: Does the “Connection type” (radio tech) setting affect just data, or does it affect data and also voice?
<Wellark> jgdx: what do you need? :)
<Wellark> you just make a dbus-call
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1374082/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [High,In progress]
<jgdx> Wellark, all modems for now
<awe_> mpt, both... this is the basis for the whole split SIM data selection / radio tech change
<Wellark> jgdx: well, it's still just a dbus-call. instead of calling the method UnlockModem, you call UnlockAllModems :)
<mpt> awafaa, I thought the basis for it was allowing cellular data for both SIMs … but either is sufficient reason :-)
<mpt> Sorry, awafaa -> awe_
<awe_> haha
<awe_> you can only have a single SIM selected for data on krillin
<jgdx> mpt, but now, it's not strictly related. This is related to when you change what SIM is "high speed"
<jgdx> mpt, s/now/no
<jgdx> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1379850 for contextz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1379850 in Ubuntu UX "[system-settings] should allow switching 2nd SIM to 3G data" [High,Triaged]
<awe_> and mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378812
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378812 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[cellular] The radio preference setting and data traffic setting design causes problems*" [High,Fix released]
<jgdx> Wellark, there's no shared gaction?
<Wellark> jgdx: gaction?
<Wellark> nope. straight dbus
<mpt> jgdx, awe_, so to summarize: On some devices (A), both SIMs can do 3G. On other devices (B), only one SIM can do 3G at a time, and you need to restart to switch. And on still other devices (C), only one SIM can do 3G at a time, but you don’t need to restart to switch. Correct?
<mpt> (A) …simultaneously
<jgdx> mpt, I know only of C, so let's wait for Tony's answer to that.
<awe_> mpt, to re-summarize... the only dual-SIM 3G device we support ( krillin ) supports (B);  (A) and (C) are both theoretical scenarios...  ( note, the restart is done automatically by the ofono modem driver in our case )
<awe_> abeato, ^^
<jgdx> mpt, awe_, be specific what restart you're referring to :)
<jgdx> restart device, restart modem…
<awe_> restart == modem restart
<jgdx> s0 krillin support C)
<mpt> I meant restart the device
<mpt> jgdx, but if it’s just restart the modem … What should happen if you’re in a call while you try to change the setting? :-)
<awe_> fine... then we support (C)
<awe_> you don't
<mpt> heh
<mpt> “Waiting for call to finish…”, I guess
<awe_> "can't do that..."
<awe_> but we should have some kind of check to ensure that this doesn't happen
<awe_> atm, I imagine it may just terminate the call and apply the settings
<awe_> my guess is nobody's tried it.  Seems like a good test case to add to the system test plan
<jgdx> new strings?
<abeato> awe_, correct. mpt note that re-start does mean mode reset, you do not need to reset the phone
<mpt> ok
<abeato> s/mode/modem
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm testing silo 0 for single sim, could you test dual sim?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yuip
<jgdx> kenvandine, I can't choose other networks though, so I'm unable to test that part
<kenvandine> i can't either
<mpt> jgdx, awe_: One more question — is it possible to tell whether the current carrier allows 4G?
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's fully testable using phonesim though
<awe_> mpt, AFAIK no
<awe_> well.. not ahead of time
<awe_> you can tell if you register, and the tech is 4G
<mpt> awe_, as in, trying 4G and seeing if it works?
<jgdx> kenvandine, tested ok on vivid
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx... i'm still testing
<kenvandine> the update stuff worked
<kenvandine> had cell problem, but was my sim somehow
<kenvandine> i couldn't get data to connect, put it back in my krillin and it wouldn't get data either
<kenvandine> popped it into a android phone and it connected
<awe_> mpt, sort of... but again registration is done 99.99% of the time automatically based upon the capabilities of the device, user prefs, and the available operator networks
<mpt> ok
<awe_> so if you're device supports LTE, your SIM operator supports LTE, its network is available, and you haven't limited your device to 3G, you should get LTE
<awe_> ( hypothetically on a device that supports LTE that is )
<awe_> but same applies to 3G
<mpt> And hypothetically with settings that allow limiting to 3G, which ours don’t … Is there a reason to say 3G but not 4G?
<kenvandine> awe_, i can't get data on mako with my t-mobile SIM... ideas?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9491555/
<kenvandine> mako with vivid-proposed
<awe_> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1331813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1331813 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Support ipv6 mobile connections" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> oh crap... that thing bit me again :)
<awe_> ;D
<awe_> kenvandine, I hope to fix this after the holiday break
<kenvandine> hummm... but i put the sim back in my krillin and got no data either
<kenvandine> maybe i just didn't give it enough time to connect :)
<awe_> is it a pre or post-paid SIM?
<kenvandine> i know it was working on that this morning
<kenvandine> post
<awe_> ok
<kenvandine> it's my daily driver sim
<awe_> kenvandine, I've been mostly focused on RTM and testing.  There may be issues with devel-proposed.  I will definitely have cycles to look into this next week if you can't get it working again
<kenvandine> awe_, that worked, thanks!
<kenvandine> sorry, can't believe i forgot about that issue :)
<awe_> np
<jgdx> awe_, you can test the tech switch using USS by pushing the qml in this [1] branch to your device. You'll need a new libqofono as well as the new ofono packages. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-tech-switch-1379850
<awe_> jgdx, where do I get the new libqofono?
<charles> Saviq, I talked to design yesterday about the calendar events
<jgdx> awe_, here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqofono/
<charles> Saviq, basically the design is in limbo until the Design finishes the new spec for notifications in January
<jgdx> awe_, you'll want  0.53-0ubuntu3
<awe_> is there an MP for the libqofono?
<charles> Saviq, so I've added to that MP to try to split the difference between jdstrand's correct complaint (calendar notifications are too intrusive) and your correct complaint (the revised calendar notifications are too easy to miss)
<awe_> also has it landed in  vivid ?  can I just grab that package?
<jgdx> awe_, no and no
<jgdx> :)
<charles> Saviq, jdstrand, so now it pops up a snap decision that must be manually dismissed, but differs from alarm notifications in that (a) it only plays the sound once, instead of looping and (b) no haptic feedback for the snap decision
<awe_> jgdx, ok.  one last question, will you also be handling the libqofono MP next week?
<awe_> if it's a requirements, then we need a MP for it to add the silo
<awe_> s/requirements/requirement/
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^ ?
<charles> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1401802/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar reminder notifications became queued, non-interactive and easy to miss" [Undecided,In progress]
<kenvandine> i guess we could add a branch against the udd branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, do we create one in retrospect?
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh, it already landed right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, idd
<awe_> kenvandine, in rtm?
<kenvandine> i meant vivid
<awe_> right, but the ww51 goal is for rtm, correct?
<kenvandine> awe_, could you add a sync from vivid for it?
<kenvandine> awe_, yes
<awe_> kenvandine, I'm not sure... I've never touched the package
<kenvandine> awe_, for vivid i just used good ole fashion dput :)
<awe_> kenvandine, we have an ofono MP prepared, and soon if testing goes well, we'll have a MP for system-settings
<kenvandine> just add the package as a sync from vivid in the same silo
<kenvandine> it'll rebuild, etc
<awe_> kenvandine, ok.  not sure if that flys for rtm, but that's really up to you guys.  I have other work to do this afternoon, but will try and get jgdx feedback
<kenvandine> it should be fine
<awe_> we can figure out what to do about libqofono on mon
<kenvandine> it's the only delta for that package
<awe_> at least I can grab the vivid package for testing...
<kenvandine> yup
<jgdx> awe_, would be great. You'll see that there's no sim unlock, but I will put this on hold until I get feedback from mpt
<jgdx> he introduced some trickyness
<awe_> jgdx, ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, got time for a review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1392051/+merge/244218
<kenvandine> mzanetti, did you confirm your bt-input branch merges cleanly with trunk since cyphermox's branch landed?
<jgdx> kenvandine, code looks great
<jgdx> kenvandine, if you let me know how test this I can do that too.
<kenvandine> look at the linked bug
<kenvandine> it has steps to reproduce
<kenvandine> to trick it into finding a system update, kill system-image-dbus
<jgdx> right
<kenvandine> and edit /etc/system-image/client.ini
<kenvandine> change the version
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay if I do this later? I'm expecting pplz in ~10 mins
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> see you later
<kenvandine> jgdx, thanks!
<dobey> Chipaca: i think my bug is fixed. if you @me on twitter i can see if it is, as soon as the notification happens. but untappd scope was opening beers in the browser rather than the app, and now it's opening the app. so seems like it's probably fixed
<keithzg> Any plans on changing the time delay on long-presses for numbers? Got into the habit of that on other virtual keyboards, but on the ubuntu touch one it's a rather long delay comparatively.
<Psykus> is it possible to install standard desktop environments on ubuntu touch? if you wanted to use a tablet more like a standard computer
<keithzg> Psykus: I swear I remember reading that that's being readied (at least for when hooked up to larger displays) for inclusion, but I can't seem to find any sources now, hrmm.
<Psykus> i'm wondering if you add the right apt sources and install something like xfce if everything would explode or if it would work
<keithzg> I'd bet on explode, but I'd also encourage you to try it and tell us :D
<Psykus> might toy around with that when I get home
<Psykus> need to get a good kvm switch
<jcbjoe_> anyone get a new update today for rtm 14.09 r10 ? version 11 i think ?
<genii> My bet is also on spectacular explosions
<jcbjoe_> is there a changelog or something ?
<keithzg> jcbjoe_: I noticed an update on my Nexus 4, but it's stalled at a flashing "In Progress" for about an hour now, heh.
<jcbjoe_> keithzg: you should try it again i'm on r11 now .. there a changelog anywhere keithzg ?
 * keithzg shrugs, doesn't know
<jcbjoe_> cool
<jcbjoe_> keithzg: do you use ubuntu-touch as a daily driver ?
<keithzg> jcbjoe_: naw, I, uhh, still use my Nokia N9 as my daily driver, with a side helping of a 2013 Moto X. And *generally* I run SailfishOS on my Nexus 4, since it's a bit more like a normal linux system (don't have to opt out of system updates to be able to install normal packages, for example!). But I'm curious about Ubuntu Touch's development so I have that as a boot option too.
<keithzg> I'm also vaguely porting a silly, simple game I wrote for SailfishOS to Ubuntu Touch too, I'm just still waiting on my housemate to actually create an icon, heh.
<keithzg> *vaguely intending on porting
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hey, I've updated the branch. sorry for the delay
<kenvandine> mzanetti, no worries, thanks!
<K1773R> im unable to execute binaries if they are in $HOME (or lower), even as root. tough if i connect via ssh, this works. is this a apparmor restriction for the terminal apps? if so, how can i edit them to allow specific directories. relevant, but no answer tough: http://askubuntu.com/questions/556041/why-ubuntu-touch-terminal-cannot-execute-app
<dobey> Psykus: if you want a regular ubuntu environment on your tablet, it's probably best to install regular ubuntu on it.
<dobey> K1773R: yes, the terminal app is confined, as it is a click package
<K1773R> dobey: how can i change that?
<dobey> oh, actually it is unconfined
<dobey> so i'm not sure why you can't run "./foo" in $HOME in the terminal app
<K1773R> dobey: it dosnt work in both. tough if i ssh into localhost i can run it without any problem
<K1773R> dobey: both as in terminal and terminal "reboot"
<jgdx> kenvandine, testing
<dobey> K1773R: right. i don't know what to tell you. (nor do i know why you'd need to do it anyway)
<dobey> and i have to leave now. later
<jgdx> K1773R, the env has most likely changed
<jgdx> right, didn't see the +x
<Saviq> charles, thanks, that definitely helps, assuming you don't miss 10 reminders ;)
<Saviq> charles, my last pet peeve as far as reminders go is bug #1391501
<ubot5> bug 1391501 in Ubuntu UX "Calendar reminders should mute if phone is muted" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391501
<jgdx> kenvandine, need more specific instructions ammafraid
<jgdx> kenvandine, $ adb shell ps -waux | grep system-image-dbus # = nada
<jgdx> okay, it's not supposed to be running after a while. But what do I change in client.ini?
<Psykus> dobey: i don't see one available for the 2013 nexus 7
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-13
<Psykus> welp, here goes nothing. apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Psykus> welp, here goes nothing. apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Psykus> oops
<jcbjoe_> keithzg: you around ?
<Psykus> hmm, no luck yet
<Psykus> pro-tip: don't do apt-get upgrade
<Psykus> i think it wiped out multirom and the internal stock OS, whoops. luckily didn't have anything on it
<limace> hello
<limace> Need some help with ubuntu install.  i chose the option instal ubuntu and then appeared one page starting by wn-block(2,0)
<limace> and  since nothing happens
<limace> i tried to look on forums but did not find help yet
<limace> could anyody help me?
<enerd> has anyone had success on getting ubuntu installed on a samsung tab 3?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-14
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sent you a pull request for some changes to your maliit branch, with those changes it work for me using an ubuntu-keyboard branch that has all the Mir stuff stripped out :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: haven't tested with your plugin yet though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, seems I don't have access to the repo you mentioned for your plugin
<lotuspsychje> the ubuntu store doesnt load apps after last devel update on nexus7, anyone else got this issue?
<tomdp> Hello, everyone! Does anyone know of any effort to port touch to the Nexus 6?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<duko> I was using ubuntu touch on a nexus 4
<duko> I was using the devel branch
<duko> after one of the updates the phone would not boot past the google screen
<duko> and when I try to flash the device... there is a message 'cannot determine the device name: exit status 255'
<duko> has anyone seen this? what should I do?
<duko> I had to buy another phone because of this
<duko> but I genuinely prefer the ubuntu touch experience and would rather use it if I can reinstall
<duko> `adb devices` does not list any devices
<duko> what do I do?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> what are those ports of Ubuntu Touch "w/o system-image server". What does it mean?
<tomdp> @lotuspsychje, @ubot5: Unfortunately, the Devices page lists no projects and I was unable to find any discussion of porting attempts in the first few pages of a Google search.
<tomdp> I'm very interested in the Nexus 6 from a hardware and cost perspective. I need a new phone, and I'd like to begin contributing to touch development, but I don't have the money to spend on a device strictly for development—I need a device that fulfills two needs, unfortunately.
<zubozrout> Hello, anyone experiencing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1395211
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395211 in touch-preview-images "Camera not working on Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb)" [Undecided,New]
<zubozrout> It has been affecting my tablet for about a month now on devel-proposed channel ... and the same bug is now in devel, since the beginning of this week.
<zubozrout> I wonder if this is specific only to Nexus 7 2013 LTE or if it affects Nexus 7 2013 WiFi as well.
<zubozrout> But since both tablets use the same kernel and has mostly the same hardware, I don't think it should affect only the LTE version.
<zubozrout> This is probably a result of some problem between Ubuntu and Android. I have Ubuntu installed using MultiROM app so I dualboot it - may this cause a problem?
<Cygnus-XI> hello
<Cygnus-XI> everyone sleeping?
<jo-erlend> I'm trying out Ubuntu Desktop Next and I have a few questions. Is there a separate channel for that or is this channel appropriate?
<Cygnus-XI> dont know about that, wondering what nacl abilities are in ubuntu touch
<anpok> jo-erlend: there is also #ubuntu-unity and #ubuntu-mir
<jo-erlend> anpok: thanks. I haven't been much on IRC lately. I've gotten a little out of touch with things. :)
<Cygnus-XI> anyone have a minute to launch chrome and check chrome://flags for nacl options ?
<jo-erlend> Cygnus-XI: I don't think you can even run Chrome on UT, can you?
<Cygnus-XI> Its been a while since i used UT... was hoping it would be there now
<Cygnus-XI> Im looking everywhere to find an efficient way to run nacl on arm... thought i would try here
<jo-erlend> Cygnus-XI: you'd need an ARM build anyway.
<Cygnus-XI> yep, chrome books are running arm with nacl, i read google was going to have nacl working on android chrome 1st qtr 2014.. looks like they are a little late on that one
<jo-erlend> Cygnus-XI: if you have an ARM build of Chrome, then I think you'd have more luck using normal Ubuntu Desktop on your ARM device.
<Cygnus-XI> hrm, I guess i can sacrifice my old nexus for testing. current phone has too many sensitive items on it i need to use everyday
<Cygnus-XI> tempted to put ubuntu on the nexus 7...
<jo-erlend> Cygnus-XI: I really don't know what I'm talking about, so don't put too much stock in my opinion. It just seems probable that running Chrome on X will be easier than running it on Mir.
<anpok> hm there is chromirium
<anpok> or whatever name was used
<jo-erlend> anpok: did you mean Chromium, or is there actually a separate project to make Chromium run on Mir?
<anpok> the latter.. a port of the egl abstraction layer
<anpok> hm oxide does not support chrome://
<Cygnus-XI> anyone here use folding@home? thats what Im after, F@H on android phones . nacl and pnacl ready, but that does no good on androids. I looking to get mass adoption of F@H on phones.
<jo-erlend> no, i tested that already.
<jo-erlend> heh, I'm having the small issue on udn that my enter key doesn't work. It's slightly limiting. :)
<daker> anpok: chome:// is Chrome/ium specific thing, oxide is using Chromium Content API
<Elleo> saidinesh5: pong?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: 2 things.. 1 is your pull request didnt include umm...
<saidinesh5> 1 sec
<saidinesh5> let me get the code
<saidinesh5> Elleo:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/maliit-framework/vivid/view/head:/debian/patches/0002-ubuntu_session_type.patch this patch
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I didn't add any of the debian patches
<saidinesh5> Ah.. but shouldnt this go in the first method too?
<saidinesh5> setupInputPanel
<Elleo> yeah, that sounds reasonable
<saidinesh5> also what is this for?
<saidinesh5> also 2: could you give me a deb with my merged fixes that i can just install on my nexus 7?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not entirely sure, its something to do with the platform services integration, but was written before I joined the company, I'd have to dig into the platform code to see what it uses it for
<Elleo> saidinesh5: sure, will upload them now
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so could you instead merge the patches from my branch into ubuntu's maliit-framework?
<saidinesh5> also Elleo the upstream maliit now has the fixes for Qt 5.3 and gcc 4.9
<saidinesh5> we got it merged recently
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah cool, we should resync our package then and remove those
<saidinesh5> yup
<Elleo> saidinesh5: as for yours there's two things that can happen, temporarily I think we'll probably add a debian patch containing your changes to the ubuntu package; in the long term I want to verify with the mir and platform service folks that they don't want to change anything about that interface (personally I think there are somethings that should maybe change though) and once they're happy its stable submit it upstream
<saidinesh5> Ahh sure not a problem, anything other than me bugging you for updated .debs everytime would do :P
<Elleo> heh
<pngo> is it possible to open local html file in browser?
<pngo> ok found a way
<nyl> hey
<nyl> when will the new porting guide will be available? :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-07
<nhaines> k1l_: the kernels used on the retail phones don't support systemd.
<k1l_> cool, they are hating systemd too :)
<scientes> k1l_, no
<scientes> android is old kernel because of non-free drivers make it less flexible
<scientes> k1l_, and most the systemd-hate comes from those that never learned the limits of the old ways, and yet feel that their workflows are forced to change
<scientes> systemd still solves a huge number of technical problems
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/libreoffice-document-viewer-2-0-app-officially-released-for-ubuntu-phones-497146.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice
<dholbach> good morning
<abeato> Laney, hi, I took a look at the gtk-3 dependency for plugins-bad, blame shows that the dependency changed from gtk-2 to gtk-3, so my guess is that forcing gtk-3 >= 3.15 was because that was the version the debian maintainer saw in his system... compiling with gtk-3.14 does not produce any issues
<Laney> hi abeato
<Laney> please file upstream then
<abeato> Laney, sure, but meanwhile we could try to get the package built for the overlay
<Laney> I said I would do it on Monday, that is today, so I will
<Laney> Give me the bug link and I will reference it in the patch
<abeato> Laney, ack, I'll create the bug
<abeato> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=759113
<ubot5> Gnome bug 759113 in gst-plugins-bad "[packaging] gtk-3 version in debian packaging is too restrictive" [Normal,New]
<Laney> thx
<abeato> thank you
<Laney> abeato: wait, you mean in the package?
<Laney> that should be @ debian then
<abeato> hm, reporting it following this https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-bugs/ch2.en.html ?
<Laney> abeato: I can probably just fix that directly
<Laney> I have commit to the package
<Laney> thought you meant a dependency in configure.ac
<abeato> ah, cool
<abeato> no, just in control
 * abeato cancelling bug in gstreamer
<Laney> cool
<KidFuryV> hey im having problems
<KidFuryV> someone help
<sturmflut> Has anybody in here worked on bug 1471913 ("battery status is inaccurate") lately? Because I took some time to look at the code and I think that either the kernel is at fault and it's just a software bug, or there is a workaround for a possible hardware failure, but in total it should be solvable somehow
<ubot5> bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471913
<Sleep_Walker> is 15.10 supported for ubuntu-sdk?
<dobey> to run ubuntu-sdk on, or to target for your phone app?
<Sleep_Walker> to run ubuntu-sdk
<dobey> afaik it is, yes
<dobey> it's built for 15.10 in the PPA
<Sleep_Walker> I have this error http://sprunge.us/EjVE
<Sleep_Walker> sorry, I'm not much experienced with Ubuntu (and I'd love to create ubuntu-sdk for my distribution during this week)
<Sleep_Walker> it may be something trivial
<Sleep_Walker> in that case someone should update PPA description in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dobey> #ubuntu-app-devel is probably a better place to ask about the sdk. but looks like you need to try to install the additional packages it's complaining about with apt-get, to find out what the complaints are really about
<Sleep_Walker> I see
<Sleep_Walker> thanks for both tips
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: that error is not normal
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, just wondering, but the fact you can't share several images at the same time ... I guess it's a known issue/limitation? is that due to content-hub or bugs in the clients?
<kenvandine> seb128, which clients?
<kenvandine> the hub supports multiples
<seb128> kenvandine, trying to send several images from gallery or camera to dekko or facebook
<seb128> the share option is disabled in those when more than 1 image is selected
<kenvandine> that would be the client side
<kenvandine> they can request SingleSelection or MultiSelection in the transfer
<kenvandine> MultiSelection is default
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<Laney> abeato: ok to disable the gstglsink right?
<Laney> that's where the dependency comes from
<abeato> Laney, indeed ;)
 * Laney grepped configure.ac
<Laney> cool
<Laney> also, remind me which silo?
<abeato> Laney, 41
<Laney> merci
<abeato> tha
<seb128> kenvandine, opened bug #1523573, indeed it works fine, they just have an " enabled: model.selectedFiles.length <= 1" for some reason, if I remove it sharing multiple image works
<ubot5> bug 1523573 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Doesn't let you share several images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523573
<kenvandine> seb128, ah, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, yw!
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: I can see that ubuntu-sdk really requires those packages so if you say that the error is not normal, can I take it that those packages are generally available either in official repositories or ubuntu-sdk ppa?
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I'm not sure why you are having that problem. Did you "apt-get update" after adding the PPA? I have installed the standard repo SDK and the PPA SDK in 15.10 without problems
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: I have installed Ubuntu using debootstrap, installed some software like emacs, less etc, software-properties-common (to get apt-add-repository) and added PPA
<Sleep_Walker> I can see ubuntu-sdk (so metadata were obtained), but I can't install required dependencies
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I think I may have 2 PPAs added to my machine. I can check when I get home
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: you'd be very kind!
<Sleep_Walker> root@ubuntu:/# bzgrep autopilot-desktop Packages.bz2
<Sleep_Walker> Depends: autopilot-desktop, intltool, libcontent-hub-doc, phablet-tools, ubuntu-device-flash, ubuntu-sdk-ide
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: in the meantime, you could ask bzoltan_ in #ubuntu-app-devel. He pointed me in the right direction for the PPAs
<Sleep_Walker> will do
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: and may be worth running "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix anything broken before trying another "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk"
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: oh - actually, you may need to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before installing the PPA SDK
<Sleep_Walker> I don't think it is relevant for my case
<Sleep_Walker> metadata shown that autopilot-desktop string is present only in 'Depends'
<Sleep_Walker> (I tried anyway and didn't help)
<Sleep_Walker> bbl
<mterry> tedg, thanks for the ubuntu-app-launch review -- did it build OK for you?
<mterry> tedg, specifically, the tests...  in a silo PPA, the handshake test never returned (false or true)
<mterry> tedg, but I can't reproduce in sbuild or pbuilder
<mterry> tedg, since you manage to make deja-dup tests break all the time, I wondered if you did the same here
<mterry> (not that you are *causing* the breaks, you just reproduce them  ;))
<tedg> mterry: Heh, I didn't try. I just read the diff, which seemed rather obvious now :-)
<tedg> mterry: Let me see.
<mterry> tedg, oh wait
<mterry> tedg, I got my branches confused
<mterry> tedg, there's no problem with that MP
<mterry> tedg, I thought you had reviewed the warn-on-xapp one
<tedg> mterry: Cool, FWIW they passed here too
<mterry> tedg, yeah, the fix-ftbfs is diff-only-worthy  :)
<tedg> mterry: So with the other one I haven't looked through all of it yet.
<tedg> mterry: I really want to switch UAL to have a constant object though.... kinda curious if this is the breaking point.
<mterry> tedg, yeah no rush, I wasn't trying to circuitously poke you about that one  :)
<tedg> mterry: That whole signal has evolved to teh point where it looks like "blow up" might be the solution.
<tedg> mterry: We didn't have any Unity side, but that caused a race, so then hacked on the unity side.
<tedg> mterry: But, now we need it to do more...
<mterry> tedg, yeah  :-/
<mterry> tedg, my MP tried to be as undisruptive as possible, so I stuck with the current paradigm
<mterry> But it does make it even more unwieldy
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, and I appreciate your try to be less disruptive, but thinking reworking might be better.
<tedg> mterry: So I've started a brain dump on that. And I'm gonna see if I can make it reasonable. I'll ping you for thoughts once I have something to show.
<mterry> tedg, cool
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: my PPAs - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13795040/
<mwenning> Hey guys, any advice on putting touch on a Nexus 5x?
<dobey> mwenning: not possible yet
<dobey> mwenning: anything that didn't ship with android 4.x originally is likely to be problematic for porting, for the time being
<dobey> the existing nexus5 port isn't even complete, and has several unresolved issues (and it's not an officially supported port)
<mwenning> dobey, thx, that helps with my xmas purchase decisions ;-)
<dobey> the new nexus devices are all 64-bit too. we don't have a complete set of packages for the phone building on arm64 yet, either
<mhall119> pmcgowan: bfiller: after a recent rc-proposed update, my Nexus 4 camera takes awful pictures and doesn't fill the screen with the live preview, what happened?
<mhall119> I'm on rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en r181
<pmcgowan> we fixed the bq and mx?
<mhall119> forgot the N4?
<pmcgowan> there were several fixes so its possible
<pmcgowan> though seems unlikely
<pmcgowan> mhall119, actually those fixes not landed I am thinking of
<pmcgowan> some changes landed thurs seem unlreated
<mhall119> I think it started on the update before r181
<pmcgowan> mhall119, friday update?
<mhall119> I think so, I first noticed this yesterday
<mhall119> but I didn't take any pictures between 11/26 and 12/06, so it could have been anytime in there
<pmcgowan> actually let me check mine
<pmcgowan> mhall119, there are changes to change the preview window to reflect the native resolution, there is a choice now in the bottom panel
<pmcgowan> but quality should be good
<pmcgowan> image quality does seem kinda poort but havent used this for a while
<mhall119> pmcgowan: image quality on the N4 has always been poor, but it's so bad now you can't even read text on a close-up picture because it's so pixelated
<mhall119> the saved image quality is actually *worse* than the preview quality
<pmcgowan> yeah we need florian to explain, I'd suggest file it
<davmor2> mhall119: look we understand that you are not happy unless you are complaining about something on the phone and pmcgowan just wanted to make you happy ;)
<mhall119> heh, yeah, picture resolution is terrible now
<mhall119> image20151206_124359627.jpg: JPEG image data, Exif standard: [TIFF image data, big-endian, direntries=8], baseline, precision 8, 176x144, frames 3
<pmcgowan> maybe when the device tarball lands it gets better again
<mhall119> davmor2: but I haven't *stopped* complaining about lack of HUD yet
<pmcgowan> davmor2, you see what  I was doin there :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I know you, your all heart, I can't not see you wanting to make mhall119 happy, tis the season and all that
<davmor2> pmcgowan: mhall119: I think this is the train issue where only part of the new system got uploaded right
<mhall119> pmcgowan can make me happy by upgrading me to a Meizu
<pmcgowan> or hold out for "whats next" ;)
<davmor2> mhall119: just hold off for a US based phone, come on you know that would make you happy ;)
<mhall119> a US based phone would indeed make me happy, holding off not so much
<dobey> working bluetooth, location, and reasonable battery usage on nexus5 would be nice too :)
<bfiller> mhall119: you have a partial update, the app hasn't beenreleased yet but the backend has
<bfiller> will be fixed today
<pmcgowan> ah good
<mhall119> thanks bfiller
<mhall119> bfiller: pmcgowan: is this something we can catch with our test suite going forward?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I would say it was caught, it was infra issue
<bfiller> mhall119: it's a build system issue actually
<mhall119> ah, ok
<bfiller> mhall119: problems with xenial silos prevented us from releasing a new click for camera-app as changes weren't yet mreged into trunk
<bfiller> pushing a new version right now in fact
<bfiller> pmcgowan, sil2100: seems I can't upload the new camera to the store as 15.04.3 framework is not defined in the store yet
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll define it, I usually do that when the stable image is being released
<pmcgowan> hmm chicken egg
<sil2100> I can do it now if it's useful
<bfiller> pmcgowan, sil2100 : not sure how to get it into the nightly build without putting it into the store
<pmcgowan> this is where we need the beta store thing
<bfiller> sil2100: unless there is another way to get it into the rc-proposed image
<sil2100> hmmm... hm hm hmmmmm
<sil2100> Not without hacking
<bfiller> sil2100: lets add the new fw to the store then
<sil2100> bfiller: let me do it once after the meeting
<dobey> hmm
<bfiller> sil2100: sounds good, ty
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it should be fine to add it without the stable image being released, no stable image will be able to update to it until we do OTA-9
<sil2100> Although it does seem a bit evil
<dobey> pmcgowan: a "beta store" wouldn't help here
<bfiller> sil2100: I think that's fine, it at least allows developers to upload stuff targeted at the next release
<bfiller> and shouldn't affect users on stable
<dobey> sil2100: well, ota8.5 will be the next stable image right? and it will thus need to have the .3 framework and camera app, because it has the back-end?
<bfiller> dobey: no, ota8.5 does not have the .3 fw
<sil2100> dobey: no, it won't
<bfiller> only ota9 will
<sil2100> dobey: ota-8.5 won't have a meta update
<dobey> sil2100: but does it have the new camera back-end code, which causes the issues mhall119 is seeing?
<sil2100> dobey: probably not, since I didn't copy any camera backend packages
<dobey> oh ok
<mattias_> Hi, I am trying to build my first cordova app for Ubuntu Touch running 15.10 and using the 15.04 or 15.10 SDK. But I am running in some issues. First, should I use the cordova command from the ppa (/usr/bin/cordova) or npm (/usr/local/bin)? Second, should I use the cordova platform code from github (cordova platform add https://github.com/apache/cordova-ubuntu) or use the default ubuntu? Both scenario's give me errors
<dobey> you should use the sdk
<dobey> also #ubuntu-app-devel for app devel questions please :)
<sturmflut> tvoss: Ping
<tvoss> sturmflut, o/
<sturmflut> Hey! So, I played with the FM radio some more and I can actually initialize and tune it, and according to the signal strength indicator it receives something. TX is not implemented in our krillin kernels, neither is automatic station seek, and I still can't get pulseaudio to capture the FM signal.
<tvoss> sturmflut, that's great, so when you say signal strength indicator, do you refer to the network indicator or to the driver's interface?
<sturmflut> tvoss: The driver, it has a FM_IOCTL_GETRSSI ioctl
<sturmflut> If I tune it to a known station the value is around -34 (probably dB), noise is at around -87
<tvoss> sturmflut, hah, the joys of numbers :) okay, so we likely have to tinker around with the pulse audio routing
<tvoss> sturmflut, what did you try thus far for pulse?
<tvoss> sturmflut, for -34db, is that with the headphone plugged in?
<sturmflut> "pactl set-source-port source.primary input-fm", "pactl set-sink-port sink.primary output-speaker" and then "pacat -r -d source.primary | pacat -p -d sink.primary". This works fine if I switch the input port to one of the microphones, but with "input-fm" it is always silent.
<sturmflut> tvoss: -34 is with the headphones plugged in
<tvoss> sturmflut, let me check something real quick
<tvoss> sturmflut, did you try setting sink.primary to output-wired_head.whatever?
<sturmflut> I think I did at some point, let me try again
<tvoss> sturmflut, you also might have to adjust the volume of the source port
<sturmflut> tvoss: according to "pactl list" the ports are set correctly, the volumes are at 100%, nothing is muted and if I just switch the source input over to a microphone it immediately works. I suspect the FM chip is still muted or the input switching is not correct. The FM chip has no connection to the audio part except its NF output, so I don't think it even "knows" if the sink port is set to headset or not.
<sturmflut> I'll look at the kernel driver code about the muting, absolutely not sure about it
<tvoss_> sturmflut, do you have your code available somewhere?
<tvoss_> sturmflut, also: did you issue a SETVOL ioctl on the fm device manually?
<tvoss_> sturmflut, if possible, it would be great if you could pastebin output from /system/bin/logcat
<sturmflut> tvoss_: Yeah, I even do a GETVOL to check that it actually gets set. Just pushed the code to https://github.com/Sturmflut/mtkfmcli.git , naturally it's quite hacky and ugly. Let me add a short README
<tvoss_> sturmflut, no need to :)
<sturmflut> You need to make the image writeable and move firmware files around
<tvoss_> sturmflut, yup, got that far :)
<tvoss_> sturmflut, https://github.com/Sturmflut/mtkfmcli/blob/master/include/mtk_ioctl.h#L50 seems a typo
<sturmflut> Don't think so, that's from the kernel code and works
<sturmflut> tvoss_: I think the FM radio driver just writes log messages to the kernel ringbuffer
<tvoss_> sturmflut, ack, that makes sense. I'm looking into the pulseaudio droid module and see what else I can dig up from the android user space sources on controlling the fm chipset
<tvoss_> sturmflut, mind pinging me the link to the fm driver source you are lookint at?
<sturmflut> tvoss_: https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/kernel/drivers/fmradio
<sturmflut> tvoss_: There's an "aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master" branch, but I don't think it changes anything
<tvoss_> sturmflut, nope, unlikely
<tvoss_> sturmflut, the logs actually go to androids logging facilities, see https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/34cf494bca625acad06274c3cba10aca148813c0/mediatek/kernel/drivers/fmradio/inc/fm_dbg.h
<pdanek> Hey guys, is anyone in Ubuntu Touch team working on Android app runtime? Or the plan is to use Shashlik once it's done?
<mcphail> pdanek: no idea what is on the roadmap, but I would guess it will be inevitable that some kind of emulation or shim layer will be developed. I'd rather we had X working on Mir before any android/surfaceflinger stuff, personally
<dobey> there are no plans to provide running of android apps on ubuntu as part of the phone experience
<pdanek> hmm
<dobey> if you want to repackage an android app by using the android runtime, you are welcome to build an app doing so, but you need to package it all into your own app (and it require proprietary chrome afaik, which is not redistributable, so good luck) :)
<mcphail> Someone is likely to come up with android-in-a-click (or -in-a-snap)
<pdanek> dobey: well shashlik is KDE project which can run android apps natively on Linux
<pdanek> perhaps similar as it is on Sailfish OS, except fully open source (Sailfish emulation is proprietary)
<dobey> well, then maybe you can use that if it's open source, but it won't be a core part of the ubuntu phone system
<dobey> i guess it's a project to do it on the plasma phone
<dobey> the kde phone images
<pdanek> dobey: that's fine, thanks for info!
<mcphail> pdanek: to be honest, it would be a shame to regress to android apps. The dev experience on native Ubuntu touch is much better. No need to rely on horrible NDK layers etc
<pdanek> I just wasn't sure if shashlik integration or other solution is in the roadmap
<dobey> no, there is no intention to provide support for running android apps on ubuntu phone
<pdanek> mcphail: well, everyone would regress, but sometimes people just want phone which they wanna use every day, as main device.... and without android apps, that will take long time to get all apps you need
<pdanek> especially apps like internet banking will probably never get ported
<dobey> i use my ubuntu phone every day
<dobey> and heck, i don't even have bluetooth or location
<pdanek> dobey: everyone has different expectations from phone
<mcphail> pdanek: I don't disagree with you. That is a very pragmatic view. I still cling to the purist view ;)
<dobey> pdanek: and expecting android apps to work well on non-android will only lead to disappointment :)
<dobey> better to bug whatsapp to create a real ubuntu port :)
<pdanek> dobey: if you need Uber taxi, or need app for public transport, or Hailo, or eBanking, or some chatting app which isn't ported to Ubuntu (Whatsapp, Line, WeeChat, Viber, I don't know honestly what's ported and what not)
<pdanek> purist view is honorable, but sometimes people just want to get things done as easily and quickly as possible
<pdanek> dobey: not necessarily, android apps work on Sailfish OS just fine...
<pdanek> dobey: even games
<pdanek> no disappointments
<dobey> android apps on android were even disappointing to me. *shrug*
<pdanek> dobey: of course I choose native app once it's available, or even a lot of apps are ported from Ubuntu Touch :) but if there is need, I just patch it with android app
<dobey> really, if android apps are a requirement, then android is a requirement
<pdanek> dobey: well, ya, everyone hates android apps, but better than nothing, if you know what I mean
<dobey> well, you're allowed to have an opinion which differs from others :)
<pdanek> yep
<dobey> android's security model is fundamentally opposed to the security model of ubuntu though. they don't mix, so even if you could run android apps, it wouldn't be a feasible option in general
<pdanek> dobey: I agree
<pdanek> same as on Sailfish, it's an option
<pdanek> you can install the runtime layer if you want, as an option
<dobey> no, not the same as sailfish. sailfish doesn't have ubuntu's security model
<pdanek> but by default it's not installed
<pdanek> oh, I know what you mean now
<pdanek> Ubuntu is trying to containerize the apps, isn't it?
<mcphail> dobey: android apps would work, within their own "container" (be that click, snap or whatever) though
<dobey> yes, apps are contained
<pdanek> right
<dobey> mcphail: some might work, others might "work", but it will be a poor experience for the apps that people are actually asking to be run on ubuntu
<dobey> mcphail: they won't be able to run their background services, so they won't have working push notifications, incoming calls, etc… when contained on ubuntu
<mcphail> dobey: if the android app provided a full launcher experience, they would work until a call came in or the screen went off
<dobey> mcphail: exactly. they wouldn't be able to receive any messages in whatsapp unless whatsapp was actually running in the foreground
<mcphail> dobey: yes. I'm not claiming it isn't very very broken. But it would allow android apps to share data/servicesw within their own container
<dobey> mcphail: so it would not be particularly useful for the people who rely on communications through such services
<dobey> mcphail: nobody is stopping anyone from building an app package that provides a runtime and just runs the android app, outside of the legal teams of the services in question of course :)
<pdanek> understood
<pdanek> so not really feasible experience
<mcphail> dobey: there is just the tiny matter of a surfaceflinger-to-mir shim :)
<pdanek> as on Sailfish, it's integrated including push notifications, runs perfectly fine in background  etc.
<dobey> mcphail: emacs beckons you :)
<mcphail> dobey: I've tried to write a mir client and it made my head explode :)
<tvoss_> pdanek, so what's the incentive for developers to port their app, then?
<tvoss_> mcphail, and it would actually be somewhat "easy" to implement the surface flinger (binder) itf on top of mir
<mcphail> tvoss_: maybe, but certainly beyond my talents
<tvoss_> mcphail, practice makes perfect :)
<dobey> i don't know about perfect
<mcphail> tvoss_: you haven't seen my code, it take it ;)
<dobey> but baqnging one's head on the keyboard enough eventually results in code that compiles and appears to function ;)
<dobey> something on rc-proposed is causing dash scrolling to be incredibly painful
<pdanek> tvoss_: the incentive is to get the native app experience
<pdanek> it's just better with Sailfish SDK than running Android app
<dobey> there isn't an incentive
<tvoss_> pdanek, well, you just claimed that the integration is good enough
<tvoss_> dobey, true ;)
<dobey> whatsapp isn't porting to sailfish
<pdanek> tvoss_: well... true
<pdanek> WhatsApp is being ported to Ubuntu Touch?
<tvoss_> pdanek, define "better" from an app developer's perspective :)
<dobey> there's only an incentive if the developer has to do the work directly to get the android version running on that platform
<mcphail> A native whatsapp app wouldn't run in the background, either
<dobey> pdanek: not yet
<pdanek> dobey: I mean official port
<pdanek> there is pretty good native WhatsApp app on Sailfish
<dobey> pdanek: unofficial ports can't exist because it's not open source
<dobey> no, there is no native whatsapp on sailfish
<pdanek> dobey: they can, reverse engineer the protocol and use just the protocol
<pdanek> dobey: yes, there is
<dobey> there is an app that purports to enable you to use whatsapp, but whastapp actively block such apps and also actively ban anyone using them
<tvoss_> pdanek, that's not production level quality, though :) and people are pretty picky about the stability of their messaging apps
<pdanek> true
<pdanek> and true about ban to use it too
<dobey> you can't talk about native oficial whatsapp on ubuntu, and then go on claiming there is a native whatsapp on sailfish, when it's not official
<pdanek> but people made whatsapp native app effort...
<pdanek> and once it was banned... another people made another native port
<dobey> you can use the same app on ubuntu too, if you want to get banned :)
<pdanek> so there is definitely push towards native apps, even with android integration
<pdanek> just an example
<dobey> yes, the problem is that you just keep chasing the dragon you can never catch
<pdanek> yes
<dobey> some random developers pushing for native app because they keep writing software that whatsapp keeps banning, doesn't mean whatsapp is being pushed to create a native client
 * mcphail thinks Ubuntu needs to sort out background apps and notifications rather than spending time porting android runtimes
<dobey> people will use the official android client, and not ask whatsapp for a native client
<pdanek> right
<pdanek> but then
<dobey> mcphail: notifications are pretty sorted. but yeah there needs to be background processing solved
<pdanek> why Windows 10 Mobile is developing Android support?
<tvoss_> mcphail, we will *not* figure out background apps in the general case, and notifications are working perfectly fine
<dobey> pdanek: because microsoft has given up too
<pdanek> so if Windows Phone tried and gave up
<pdanek> why will Ubuntu succeed?
<tvoss_> mcphail, we will enable selected background processing under controlled conditions, which is a different thing
<mcphail> tvoss_: background apps will become an inevitablity, if convergence is ever going to work
<tvoss_> mcphail, I suggest that you read the last mail thread, the lifecylce policy is different for desktop use-cases
<tvoss_> mcphail, and it was always meant to be different :)
<tvoss_> mcphail, also: s/background apps/occluded-apps/
<mcphail> tvoss_: I'm not sure the frameworks are keeping up with the needs of users on the phone, though. Things like background sync are missing with no obvious roadmap
<mcphail> tvoss_: and notifications are buggy (at least with dekko, which is the only one I use)
<dobey> notifications in dekko are superfluous
<tvoss_> mcphail, right, they are not real push notifications ;)
<tvoss_> mcphail, also: I'm not sure battery power can keep up with a system that does not exercise lifecycle control ;)
<mcphail> tvoss_: I'd accept android-level battery performance for more functionality...
<dobey> it works fine
<dobey> and it's not no lifecycle control
<tvoss_> mcphail, sure, you personlly can also achieve that quite easily tbh
<tvoss_> mcphail, sure, there are so many ways to escape the lifecycle trap on android :)
<pdanek> thanks guys for answers earlier
<tvoss_> mcphail, on purpose or not, due to bugs, see last uproar about facebook messenger
<dobey> the whole "android sucks so lets be totalitarian about it" concept is tiring
<tvoss_> dobey, no one said that actually, and we adopted quite a lot of the system :)
<mcphail> tvoss_: The biggest thing I miss on Ubuntu is finding my photos magically appearing on my desktop when I log in. I can't see there is ever going to be a solution to that
<dobey> of what system?
<tvoss_> dobey, well, of android :)
<mcphail> tvoss_: which is ironic, because Ubuntu one used to work well on android :)
<dobey> that's exactly what you're saying now. "android has no lifecycle, which sucks, and we're afraid of battery usage, so we're going into complete lockdown in this"
<dobey> we have none of the background proccessing support of android on ubuntu phones :)
<tvoss_> dobey, it has a lifecycle, which is easy to escape and to get wrong. so instead, we started locked down and open up step by step
<tvoss_> painful and probably slower than we would like to: certainly
<mcphail> tvoss_: it is very frustrating when we have been waiting for nearly a year for a decision about a way to allow user apps to access an SD card, never mind run background processes
<mcphail> tvoss_: as a user/hobby dev it does stretch my patience at times
<tvoss_> mcphail, sure, I can see that. the sd card situation will be solved soon'ish, the background processing is not meant to be solved in the general case, though
<tvoss_> but we have been to that conversation before .)
<mcphail> indeed :)
<tvoss_> mcphail, as a hobby dev, you are not limited by the lifecycle though!
<tvoss_> mcphail, and I'm sure you know how to use tweakgeek and friends
<dobey> yes, the lifecycle is limiting. tweakgeek is not a solution
<mcphail> yes, but I'd like to upload functional apps to the store
<dobey> anyway, rc-proposed seems to be not working very nicely, and i think it's time i went to pub
<tvoss_> dobey, enjoy :)
<mcphail> tvoss_: hope you don't think I'm being a moaner... I appreciate your tireless work!
<tvoss_> mcphail, no worries, I can take quite some blame :)
<tvoss_> mcphail, and it's perfectly fine to moan at times
<mcphail> tvoss_: :)
 * TheHorribleBear waits for a Ubuntu phone without MediaTek cpu
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-08
<deenlee> what happened to the core apps ppa? latest builds are 4 weeks old!! https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<deenlee> or more
<deenlee> looks dead X-(
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-5-to-arrive-next-week-with-important-fixes-for-ubuntu-phones-497273.shtml
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> tvoss, hi, did you ever get your translation change that you requested last week? If not I can probably fix it today.
<tvoss> diwic, nope, did not get to that
<tvoss> diwic, change would be appreicated :)
<diwic> tvoss, silo 47, right?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Pretend To Be A Time Traveler Day! 😃
<diwic> JamesTait, sorry, Tuesday in what year?
<JamesTait> diwic, 2319 of course!
<diwic> JamesTait, oh, that explains why my facebook page shows no cat pictures today...humans must have evolved!
<JamesTait> Tuesday, the 42nd rotation of the 17th cycle, of the year 2319 of the new age of the post-enlightenment.
<JamesTait> Although I can't help feeling I've been here before....
<JamesTait> Humans were extincted long ago. Extincted themselves, in fact.
<diwic> post enlightenment? Back in my days, enlightenment was a display manager, not an http server
<mcphail> JamesTait: Does bluetooth work on the Ubuntu Phone yet, in 2319? ;)
<diwic> Bluetooth is no more. There is no need for colors, nor for teeth. We use more efficient methods of visualization and digesting.
<JamesTait> mcphail, only for input, as far as I've been able to tell. Occasionally I've heard reports of it also working with in-vehicle voice kits, but I'm not sure if I believe them.
 * mcphail is losing hope it will connect to his flying car
<davmor2> JamesTait: I'll take a video of it working with voice control in my car :P
<NwS> Heya guys, are there any news of a new Ubuntu phone yet?
<davmor2> NwS: not yet no why?
<NwS> davmor2, I'm waiting for a new model so I can replace my current smartphone :P
<NwS> Since you know the Meizu is sold out plus from what people told me it can't support convergence
<lotuspsychje> NwS: you can buy a nexus4 or a bq 4.5?
<NwS> I prefer to wait for an official Ubuntu phone instead of a gphone. And Bq is kinda ugly :/
<lotuspsychje> i have a bq, nothing wrong with it
<NwS> "kinda ugly" personal opinion :P
<lotuspsychje> NwS: maybe someone sells his meizu second hand in your region?
<svij> NwS: a new convergence phone is supposed to launch "early next year" from bq
<lotuspsychje> NwS: their also working on an LG with ubuntu touch atm
<lotuspsychje> svij: got an url on that mate?
<svij> lotuspsychje: Jane Silber said that somewhere in the last Q&A during UOS
<lotuspsychje> svij: thanks!
<sturmflut> Also there will be a new Meizu phone, as Jane also said during UOS
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut: thanks for info
<NwS> ty for the info lotuspsychje & svij
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut: you still working on the one+one aswell?
<lotuspsychje> it all sounds very promising
<svij> lotuspsychje: it was mariogrip who worked on one+one i think
<lotuspsychje> oh right i confused tnx
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut showed up on many articles too, thats why :p
<sturmflut> lotuspsychje: I tried to build Ubuntu for the Aquaris M5, but decided to not devote any more time to it because porting Ubunt/Android is a time-consuming process and my time is most likely better spent on solving bugs that affect all devices
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut: understandable :p
<sturmflut> Also I lost all faith in humanity when I looked at the Android source code and build system
<lotuspsychje> when i hear android my hair comes up :p
<sturmflut> A guy posted an excellent comment on this to the ML today
<sturmflut> "I guess the lesson is people who enjoy phones and sausages shouldn't watch either of them being made."
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> you never know whats inside
<sturmflut> Old german wordplay about sausages: "If people find out what's going in, you're going in where you'll never get out"
<svij> heh
<lotuspsychje> well i rather have my saucage with an ubuntu flavor
<Tod> every body know where Im can found ubuntu touch for HTC one m7
<Tod> ??
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Tod
<ubot5> Tod: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Tod> thanks
<Tod> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Tod> !htc
<Tod> !htc one m 7
<peat-psuwit> Hello. Does anyone knows what happens with source tree as it can't be compiled.
<peat-psuwit> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/media_recorder_client.cpp:265:22: error: 'struct android::MediaRecorderBase' has no member named 'pause'
<kenvandine> Mirv, your recent patch to qtbase5 seems to be causing system-settings to crash on startup, but seems to be only on the desktop with vivid + stable overlay
<kenvandine> Mirv, the crash is in qnmbearer
<kenvandine> Mirv, stacktrace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13825552/
<Mirv> kenvandine: not my patch though
<Mirv> kenvandine: if you think there's something to fix ping Tony, but the general idea is to have that as a quick hotfix and work on connectivity-api bearer (I did draft packaging at  lp:~timo-jyrinki/+junk/connectivity-api-bearer ) to replace the NM bearer even for OTA-9
<kenvandine> awe_, ^^
<kenvandine> awe_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13825552/
<awe_> kenvandine, hmmm...  is that critical enough to block the OTA?
<awe_> can we get the OTA out, and then shoot for a fix asap?
<kenvandine> awe_, well it makes hacking on settings incredibly painful :/
<kenvandine> awe_, any ideas why it causes the crash on desktop only?
<awe_> kenvandine, cause desktop users typically used Wired/Ethernet
<awe_> and phones users don't
<awe_> looks like the crash is the QNetworkManagerInterfaceDeviceWired class
<awe_> kenvandine, can you file a bug and assign to me?
<awe_> we can work on getting a fix after ota8.5 leaves the building
<kenvandine> will do
<awe_> sorry for the hacking pain
<kenvandine> 8.5?
<awe_> um, yes
<awe_> have you read the landing emails lately?
<awe_> ;)-
<kenvandine> i guess not :)
<awe_> so basically, this fix gets rid of a ton of unecessary NM DBus logic that impacts any Qt app which uses QNetworkAccessManager
<awe_> we're planning on moving to an even newer plugin for OTA9
<awe_> which will replace the NM plugin with our own as Mirv mentioned above
<kenvandine> awe_, bug 1523975
<ubot5> bug 1523975 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashes on startup with 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523975
<awe_> kenvandine, I would say "High" vs. "Critical".  I will see if I can get something done before the break, but can't drop everything for this
<kenvandine> awe_, ok
<awe_> how much other stuff gets pulled in when you install qtbase?
<kenvandine> not sure
<awe_> well, how do you install?
<kenvandine> anyone with uitk has it
<awe_> uitk?
<kenvandine> it's libqt5network5
<kenvandine> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kenvandine> if you install ubuntu-system-settings from the overlay ppa you'll see the crash
<awe_> right, so you add the overlay PPA as a PPA to your desktop
<kenvandine> yeah
<awe_> then update ubuntu-system-settings?
<kenvandine> have to for phone development
<kenvandine> and libqt5network5
<kenvandine> just apt-get upgrade :)
<awe_> I do all my devel on the phone
<awe_> no modem on my desktop
<awe_> different wifi drivers, ...
<kenvandine> yeah
<awe_> I'll add a note to the original bug, maybe lorn might come up with a quicker fix
<bs_> Hi guys, quick question, I want to test Touch on my old Nexus 4. However, I use Mint not Ubuntu, can I get away with using the same process as if I were using Ubuntu or am I best using Ubuntu to do it?
<dobey> bs_: install phablet-tools, or you may need to add the PPA mentioned in the docs to get the latest version, and then use ubuntu-device-flash just the same as in in the instructions
<bs_> ok, thanks. Thought I'd be ok on Mint, but thought it best to check! :)
<peat-psuwit> Hello. Does anyone knows what happens with Android source tree as it can't be compiled.
<peat-psuwit> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/media_recorder_client.cpp:265:22: error: 'struct android::MediaRecorderBase' has no member named 'pause'
 * lpotter grumbles about bearers
<nuboro> how can i become ubuntu touch on my mobile
<k1l> nuboro: which device?
<nuboro> do you mean the phone ?
<nuboro> huawei
<nuboro> kll ^^
<k1l> yes
<k1l> see the devices list if someone did a port already. if not you need to port it yourself, but this is not a beginners task
<k1l> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<nuboro> Huawei Ascend Y550
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nuboro> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/#unlock-device where must you do that
<nuboro> if you havent a terminal on the phone
<nuboro> and how can you get ubuntu touch i dont understand it i have a huawei ascend y 550
<nuboro> please help me
<k1l> nuboro: no
<nuboro> i didnt understood
<k1l> nuboro: that doesnt work for your phone. its not officialy supported.
<nuboro> ah ok ;(
<k1l> you need to port ubuntu-touch to your phone first. but that is not a beginners task.
<nuboro> yes you already said that
<nuboro> how ? k1l
<k1l> <k1l> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<nuboro> that isn't a beginner task ;(
<k1l> that is what i tell you the whole time
<k1l> porting a new OS to a device is not a beginners task at all.
<nuboro> when sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools  i want to getthe uptde some idexes fail
<nuboro> does someone knows why
<thepeter> Hi :)
<dobey> hi
<thepeter> got kind of "design" question ... I know that on PC ubuntu there has been talk about it and what is let's say outcome but friend which is left-handed actually asked me (he's already owning ubuntu phone) if is possible to show the "menu" from right side of the screen :D
<lotuspsychje> thepeter: default bar goes left mate
<thepeter> I've been googling it but I can't find out anything on it  :D
<dobey> no, there is currently no option to swap the left/right swiping afaik
<thepeter> uhm okay :D I've expected it :P
<thepeter> dobey: but is it ... you know "the dead end"? or do you think that it might just happend in time?
<thepeter> personaly I don't have this issue but just to communitace him it the right way
<thepeter> btw to anybody responsible for the last OTA - great thanks for that since battery life is almost doubled on BQ Aquaris 5 :) I really appreciate it
<dobey> i can't say if it will ever be implemented or not. i don't know
<dobey> i can say "file a bug about it" though :)
<lotuspsychje> thepeter: we have other users with existing bugs on bettery life
<thepeter> hehe I've been actually thinking about it (regarding "lefthanded" support wish)
<thepeter> lotuspsychje: on bq 5 I can confirm that it is much better after the last OTA, and I would buy a drink to the one who resolved it if it would be possible
<lotuspsychje> i have 4.5 here and no issues
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: around?
<thepeter> lotuspsychje: me neither what I am saying that battery now holds almost twice longer than before - I am not complaining I am expressing my kindest thanks for this improvement :)
<thepeter> dobey: so bug or question?
<dobey> thepeter: bug
<thepeter> dobey: ok
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-spotted-in-a-store-in-germany-at-just-1-with-contract-497189.shtml
<thepeter> lotuspsychje: nice
 * thepeter thinking about raising bug that bug reporting for ubuntu-touch is kind of messy and intricate (what is the right form to use?)
<thepeter> I guess I'll leave it for now ... will probably google-up some manualhow to put bug on launchpad to the right place
<thepeter> so long! (and thanks for all the fish)
<k1l> http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/mozilla-will-stop-developing-and-selling-firefox-os-smartphones/   firefox OS gave up
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: good evening
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: hi mate, nvm previous the user had battery improvements on ota8 :p
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: lucky person! I had another bad day on rc-proposed at the weekend. I'm thinking it must be something to do with dekko, but I have all the dekko-tweakgeek stuff turned off now
<sturmflut> slangasek: I demand a zSeries phone! How else am I supposed to do proper banking?
<slangasek> sturmflut: you can have a zSeries phone, but it's going to be rotary dial
<kenvandine> slangasek, rofl
<slangasek> ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-09
<robin-hero> hey all, I removed my Camera app this morning by accident :) But I can't find it in the store now :( Any idea?
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> hey all, I removed my Camera app this morning by accident :) But I can't find it in the store now :( Any idea?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy International Anti-Corruption Day! 😃
<lotuspsychje> still alot of work then
<robin-hero> Morning, Sorry for I know I've already asked this question, but I removed my Camera app this morning by accident :) But I can't find it in the store now :( Any idea?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, hey, re: bug #1422523, any pointer which test I can use to verify the fix?
<ubot5> bug 1422523 in qtubuntu "wrong object coordinates if the app goes fullscreen" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422523
<ogra_> davmor2, is it known that currently the flash doesnt work and that the camera app cant focus ?
<ogra_> (in rc-proposed that is)
<davmor2> ogra_: it might still be broken, it was only partially uploaded due to a lack of space
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> i washoping to hear that :)
<davmor2> ogra_: don't know if that got fixed one for sil2100 maybe
<ogra_> "washoping" :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: maybe mail the mailing list might be best  the dev might be able to throw you a click package you can install
<oSoMoN> Saviq, the initial issue was worked around in gallery app, so I don’t really know how to test it, but IIRC it was recently affecting camera-app, kaleo would know how to test
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> What was partially uploaded?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, ktx
<ogra_> sil2100, camera app vs camera api i guess
<sil2100> hm, no one told me about issues with that, I mean, that one got published without the other
<ogra_> sil2100, with yesterdays camera app update, my camera doesnt focus where i tap and the flash setting has no effect
<ogra_> it still takes pictures though
<ogra_> (did anything land over night ? i havent updated this morning yet)
<sil2100> hm, yesterday's camera update? There was no update going through the train tho
 * ogra_ tries
<ogra_> sil2100, app ...
<ogra_> does that go through the train ?
<sil2100> Yeah, it does, the deb goes and then Bill uploads the click
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, i got a new camera app on both phones yesterday
<sil2100> We had a camera-app + qtubuntu-camera last week
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Maybe it wasn't published to the store until recently
<sil2100> bfiller: ping
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> todays image fixes it
<ogra_> it focuses fine and the flash goes off
<ogra_> ignore me ... i did hit a small time gap here :)
<sil2100> Aaaah
<sil2100> I know what happened
<sil2100> It was published last week but they bumped the framework, and I only added the framework yesterday to rc-proposed
<davmor2> sil2100: I fixed ogra_ for you, he should break again for while, the magic of duct tape :D
<robin-hero> sil2100, I think this is releated to my problem:  I removed my Camera app this morning by accident :) But I can't find it in the store now :( I'm on stable channel.
<robin-hero> Any idea? Now i have a phone without a camera, and I use it every day :D
<mcphail> robin-hero: I don't think the internal apps are removed - they are merely hidden. must be a way to unhide...
<robin-hero> and how? :D
<mcphail> robin-hero: stop asking difficult questions!! ;)
<robin-hero> but the weird things is I don't find it in the store :)
<mcphail> robin-hero: I've got it in the store...
<robin-hero> Can I download the released click package from somewhere? So  I can install it manually.
<mcphail> robin-hero: popey's mirror?
<popey> :)
<robin-hero> I also have it on my Nexus, but It disappears from BQ's store :)
<robin-hero> *disappered
<popey> The camera app bumped their framework
<robin-hero> and where is popey's mirror? :D
<popey> which is why you can no longer see it
<popey> sil2100, ^ this is a problem (one for beuno really) - the fact that the store can't hold more than one version of an app with different frameworks
<popey> I've bleated on about this for 2 years.
<ogra_> do clicks not yet have the channels concept in their web-form ?
<mcphail> Oh - I see I have an update pending for the camera
<ogra_> for snaps in the store i can select a channel for a specific package version
<popey> if anyone on OTA8 (our current release) or below removes camera, they can't re-install it, because the framework was bumped to one which does not exist on older devices
<robin-hero> popey, Yes, this is my problem :)
<popey> ogra_, we're doing the "snaps fixes that" so so soon in this conversation?
<mcphail> Can you install it if you select it in uappexplorer?
<robin-hero> mcphail, no
<popey> mcphail, no
<popey> that will get the one from the store
<ogra_> popey, i havent uploaded a click in a while, i thought the store treats all formats the same
<mcphail> robin-hero: If there is a way to pull the click from my phone, I could send it to you...
<ogra_> i can upload two versions of a package here and pick a different channel for each of them
<mcphail> robin-hero: I haven't updated yet
<popey> you can't with click
<ogra_> (stable vs edge)
<ogra_> ah
<popey> robin-hero, http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/12/2015-12-07-050001/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.604_armhf.click
<popey> mcphail, interesting idea, a script which makes a click out of the contents of /opt/click.ubuntu.com/foo
<popey> so you could install something from the store, re-create a click and share it :)
<mcphail> popey: was wondering if the clicks were cached, like apt does?
 * mcphail makes a plea that major version numbers get bumped when an app breaks backwards compatibility
<mcphail> Current camera update is offering me 3.0.0.611. Seems like a rather benign increment, given it will not work on older system iterations
<popey> good point
<sil2100> popey: yeah, I know... the worst thing is that it's 'by design'
<popey> you have mail :)
<robin-hero> thanks Popey! :)
<popey> robin-hero, np
<robin-hero> OK, I've just installed it, If I am right I won't get the newer version (3.0.0.611) as an update on OTA-8. It will arrive with OTA-9, right?
<they_eye4> robin-hero, or OTA-8.6?
<they_eye4> 5
<robin-hero> they_eye4, I don't think so, but I am not the person who has the knowledge in this topic :D
<they_eye4> robin-hero, all i know is that the next update is OTA-8.5
<they_eye4> and the next OTA9 if everything goes ok else OTA-8.7?
<robin-hero> they_eye4, I know that too, but OTA-8.5 is a hotfix update, I don't think they release a new framework for a hotfix update
<they_eye4> robin-hero, right
<robin-hero> *for = in
<popey> yes, you wont get an OTA update for it
<popey> (camera)
<popey> there is a new framework in ota-8.5
<popey> which is where we came in
<d^_^b_> hello
<they_eye4> hi
<d^_^b_> i have a problem with my samsung tab p3100
<d^_^b_> i've installed ubuntu touch but there are account of developers when i try to login
<d^_^b_> howcan i fix please? thank you
 * mnbv slaps gihel around a bit with a large fishbot
<d^_^b_> there is someoen who can help me?
<d^_^b_> hi
<dholbach> d^_^b_: I would recommend you just ask your question, whatever it is
<dholbach> d^_^b_: if somebody knows, they'll get back to you
<dholbach> and if not, you can also try the mailing list
<d^_^b_> ok thanks
<rp87> Hi all! I had a problem with my BQ phone's noise cancelling microphone, so sent it back to Spain for repair. My phone arrived last week but there is an interesting problem with it. If I start a call the other partner doesn't hear my voice. It looks like something wrong with the microphone. If I enabled the "speakerphone" they hear my voice. So is it use another microphone? Or why it is working? I try to investigate this is a hardw
<rp87> If I record my voice with a sound recorder it works well
<rp87> And I reflashed the phone two times.
<robin-hero> *I try to investigate this is a hardware or a software related error
<robin-hero> Oh sorry, just realized I already logged in :D
<robin-hero> So can I somehow test my microphones?
<mcphail> robin-hero: not sure, but I suspect it needs to go back to bq
<robin-hero> mcphail, I hope it's software releated, because I paid about a half price ot this phone for shipping. I could buy a new one If I need to pay again the shipping cost...
<mcphail> robin-hero: bq don't pay the shipping for a warrantied device?
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: tried reset to defaults?
<robin-hero> mcphail, The first problem is caused by me, I dropped the phone, this is why I sent back to repair. And paid the shipping cost
<mcphail> aah
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, ofc, 2 times
<robin-hero> mcphail, But this microphone problem is a new one, so something went wrong with it in BQ's service facuality.
<mcphail> robin-hero: I would speak with them. Explain you have paid for a repair but your phone is not working correctly
<mcphail> robin-hero: tell them they will be paying the shipping this time
<mcphail> robin-hero: I presume you are in the EU?
<robin-hero> I raised a ticket but no response
<robin-hero> yes
<robin-hero> when I first raised a ticket (about the repair) they answered about a day...
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hello! I've a stable phone that gives Network Error for a single site regardless of connection or private mode. any idea on what would be needed for debugging? and yes to me it sounds very funky problem.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: works for all other sites, and the site works on all other ubuntu phones, just not anymore on my daily use phone since a couple of days ago
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that sounds weird indeed, can you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug and attach the browser’s log file (I don’t expect there’s gonna be much info there, but who knows…)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: bug #1524376
<ubot5> bug 1524376 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "One site started giving standard "Network error" on a single phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524376
<Mirv> and yes, nothing
<Mirv> the weird thing is it happens also in private mode, which probably shouldn't care of existing cache etc even if corrupted
<Mirv> moving .cache/webbrowser-app away temporarily did not change anything
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can you try removing the cache under ~/.cache/webbrowser-app (after making a backup copy of it), and see if it improves things?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: see above
<Mirv> oSoMoN: however, .local/share/webbrowser-app does the trick
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so something in there causes it
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ha, that’s useful info
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I tried renaming cookies.sqlite and history.sqlite individually but no luck
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can you check by moving selectively the following folders under .local/share/webbrowser-app? "Application Cache", "databases", "IndexedDB", "Local Storage", "Service Worker"
<Mirv> oSoMoN: none of them, it's TransportSecurity
<oSoMoN> Mirv, good find, would you mind adding that info to the bug report, and attaching that file too?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<they_eye4> i have a billion errors like this in syslog Dec  9 13:55:50 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 6313.161214] inv_mpu: error in header parsing=d500
<they_eye4> what is this error about?
<jgdx> seb128, hey, why is InputSources on the system bus (accountsservice), and _current_ on the session bus (gsettings)?
<jgdx> you use both to determine the keymap to use, hence the question
<jgdx> dobey, thanks for the review, btw!
<dobey> jgdx: sure
<kenvandine> beuno, i have a question related to the metadata we get with click updates
<beuno> kenvandine, shoot
<kenvandine> beuno, the changelog provided there, is that just for the most current version?
 * kenvandine assumes
<beuno> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f4c16w4s6xuufi7/updates-changelog-dialog.jpg?dl=0
<kenvandine> newest designs show previous versions
<kenvandine> but not sure if that's important
<beuno> well, there's no history atm
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll let them know we can't do it
<kenvandine> thanks
<beuno> np
<seb128> jgdx, I don't think "current" is used on the greeter, it just uses the sorted list
<jgdx> seb128, okay, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<sturmflut> abeato: Ping, is there a way to dump all current SIM files/parameters using ofono?
<abeato> sturmflut, you can do /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<abeato> sturmflut, but you cannot see all SIM files
<sturmflut> abeato: Hm, would be nice if we could. I've been reading the standards to see how National Roaming is supposed to be implemented correctly, and it would be nice to see what the operators are actually doing and why Android is picking up the information and ofono isn't
<sturmflut> abeato: Apparently here in Germany E-Plus/O2 send an EPLMN list update to the client after the location/route area update messages on the radio, so the phone should treat both networks as equal, but I don't know if this should all happen in the baseband or in ofono or if it's a combination of both
<jn> hey
<jn> is anyone online?
<k1l_> we will never know :)
<jn> I need help porting ubuntu touch to the s4 mini
<jn> do you have any experience?
<jn> I've already merged the cm10.1 git repos with the ubuntu one, but the system.img is only about 60mb
<jn> and it won't even get past the samsung logo
<jn> anyone?
<Myself5> heyho, is someone here building Ubuntu Touch on Arch Linux?
<Myself5> I want to try porting Ubuntu Touch to some Sony devices, however I already fail at building a testbuild for hammerhead :/ http://hastebin.com/jopotufeme.lua
<stakewinner00> Myself5, I tried to build some things for ubuntu from debian,
<Myself5> what was the end of the story?
<stakewinner00> I decided to use a ubuntu machine for this task.
<Myself5> yay ...
<jn> stakewinner00, can you help me build ubuntu touch?
<jn> I'm on ubuntu aswell
<Myself5> guess its installing Ubuntu then ...
<Myself5> fml
<stakewinner00> jn, I only wanted to play a little bit with my ubuntu phone, I don't developed anything serious for ubuntu phone.
<Myself5> stakewinner00, what do you think, could Linux Mint work?
<OerHeks> why using a slow fork, it is not supported by ubuntu even.
<stakewinner00> Myself5, My problem is that I was too lazy to install the dependencies and prefered to use ubuntu. At the end debian and ubuntu are similar. But I suppose you can get a developer environment on linux mint or arch linux.
<OerHeks> if you *really* want the mate desktop, https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Myself5> guess I'll look into setting up an environment for Arch.
<Myself5> don't want to install Ubuntu
<Myself5> OerHeks, cause I still had a installation pendrive laying aroung ;)
<Myself5> *around
<dobey> just make a container with lxc and use that :)
<luca__> hi guys, i need some help for porting ubuntu touch
<luca__> i have issues with ramdisk and init
<luca__> the kernel cannot find init: "Kernel panic at boot: not syncing. No init found"
<luca__> anyone i can talk with?
<Myself5> dobey, what the hell is LXC?
<dobey> https://lmddgtfy.net/?q=lxc
<Myself5> hey, that looks actually intresting, gonna try that before installing Ubuntu to a different HDD
<gQuigs> just curious - any idea when QT5.1 will move from -proposed to archive? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting)
<luca__> guys, any ubuntu-touch-porting-ninja?
<luca__> where can i ask for some help?
<lotuspsychje> luca__: maybe the XDA forums might help?
<luca__> yep i can try that! thanks
<luca__> do you think here on irc someone could help? or this channel is for non technical issues?
<lotuspsychje> luca__: many ubuntu touch devs here, but porting is bit advanced stuff not much users can help with
<lotuspsychje> hope you understand luca__ its a very lonely path :p
<luca__> ok ok i see
<luca__> ahahha yes lotuspsychje, it's a great description!
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, does anybody know where ubuntu-emulator stores the downloaded Ubuntu Touch system images? I can't seem to find them in any of the directories in $XDG_DATA_DIRS, and I /really/ don't want to have to redownload them on my secondary machine.
<ExplodingKittens> Disregard that last question. I found them hiding in ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-10
<OrokuSaki> So.. no CM11 still?
<dobey> ubuntu phone images aren't based off CM at all. they're based off AOSP.
<OrokuSaki> dobey: yup... 13.x was the last you could do.. saucy...  though I have been following this... https://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF
<dobey> OrokuSaki: huh? what are you trying to accomplish? porting to a new device?
<OrokuSaki> Yeah.. I ported the HP Touchpad back when non AOSP devices were supported...
<dobey> CM is based on AOSP though
<OrokuSaki> I don't remember... exactly.. and I get confused between all that...
<OrokuSaki> I know I use caf.. and caf doesn't compile right on ubuntu touch
<OrokuSaki> ogra_: right? =) Sup dude
<dobey> ok. i don't know what that is
<OrokuSaki> I am just an Stskeeps wannabe
<OrokuSaki> I wonder if I could use sailfish stuff on ubuntu touch.. without the lxc
<OrokuSaki> I did it for archlinux....
<OrokuSaki> init android... get hwcomposer working.... maybe change systemd stuff and rip out more lxc stuff... it would be easier then messing with sources
<OrokuSaki> well.. libhybris and hwcomposer would need to be compiled
<OrokuSaki> and disable apparmor. =)
<dobey> well, then you don't have ubuntu ported in that case
<dobey> you have sailfish :)
<dobey> anyway, i should stop being on the computer for today
<OrokuSaki> no I would have unity =)
<MadRush> howdy gents, anyone awake?
<ExplodingKittens> MadRush, evening. I'm up for a little bit, just trying to get some software deployed to my emulator. Failing terribly, but trying regardless.
<ljp> middle of the day here
<sturmflut> abeato: Ping
<abeato> sturmflut, pong
<they_eye4> hehe table tennis
<sturmflut> abeato: I hava a full logcat of my Android device connecting to O2 and doing National Roaming with E-Plus, and your mention of EF_SPDI helped me find the following
<sturmflut> abeato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13885856/
<abeato> sturmflut, ok, so I guess you see you are not roaming in any of those 2 networks?
<sturmflut> abeato: This SIM card pre-dates the merger by a year or so, but the last two lines show EF_SPDI entries for both networks
<sturmflut> abeato: Can this list be updated over the air?
<abeato> sturmflut, probably
<abeato> sturmflut, the issue is how conformant is the MTK modem with the standard... it is not very good with mvnos
<abeato> (or similar network configurations=
<abeato> )
<sturmflut> abeato: I wonder what e.g. a krillin running Android does, if it has the same problem or if they ship some patched Android components
<abeato> sturmflut, that would definitely help a lot
<abeato> it is possible that some trick is done on the MTK android side to configure the modem
<tvoss> sturmflut, ping
<robin-hero> Hey all, I've found a bug, I don't decide this is related to indicator-datetime, to calendar-app or to UUITK.
<robin-hero> Screenshots: http://imgur.com/a/Dctoo
<robin-hero> On the first screenshot you see an event named "XXX céges vacsi" at 19:00 hour, it is the same on the indicator
<robin-hero> But on the second screenshot you see another event named "Star Wars VII", in calendar 18:00, but on indicator it is 17:00
<robin-hero> Any idea?
<robin-hero> I use rc-proposed channel
<sturmflut> tvoss: pong
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Nobel Prize Day! 😃
<k1l> i still wait for mine :)
<jgdx> i want one too
<robin-hero> DanChapman, Hey, there's something wrong with this string in Dekko's translation: https://translations.launchpad.net/dekko/0.6/+pots/dekko.dekkoproject/hu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=attachment%28s%29
<DanChapman> robin-hero, hey! yes that's already known (bug 1522782). I'll get to it at some point today :-)
<ubot5> bug 1522782 in Dekko 0.6 "[Dekko] String missing for translation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522782
<Saviq> mardy, hey, is it known that you can't add a U1 account on recent rc-proposed?
<mardy> Saviq: yes, if it's like bug 1520173
<ubot5> bug 1520173 in pay-ui "Accounts application file references non-existent service type" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520173
<robin-hero> DanChapman, Awesome, thanks. :) When will you release a new version? I fixed some translations :)
<Saviq> mardy, looks like it, thanks
<myMike> hi all
<robin-hero> I found an untranslated label when I try to add a Google account for contact import without internet connection. Is somebody which project on launchpad releated to this?  http://i.imgur.com/pNsdMLi.png
<robin-hero> *know
<DanChapman> robin-hero, next release will be as soon as the new message composer lands. Thanks for the translations! :-)
<robin-hero> DanChapman, Thanks for the info, you're welcome :) I'm really looking forward to it :)
<mardy> tvoss_: hi! Would you agree if I declared the {add,has,remove}_provider() method into the ProviderEnumerator class (as pure virtual, I'd keep the definition in Engine)?
<mardy> tvoss_: I don't *have* to do it, it's just a cosmetic thing
<tvoss_> mardy, if you fold it in there, rename it to ProviderCollection
<mardy> tvoss_: ok
<tvoss_> mardy, which is purely cosmetic, too, but reflects the purpose of the interface
<mardy> tvoss_: and the parsing of the provider directory, would you like it to be implemented as a load() method in that interface, or would you rather have a ProviderLoader class that feeds providers into ProviderCollection?
<tvoss_> a separate interface/class please, so a ProviderLoader and an impl FromDirectoryProviderLoader (modulo the clunkiness in naming) :)
<mardy> tvoss_: ok
<they_eye4> no new image on rc-proposed for today? :'((((
<they_eye4> :'(((((((
<jibel> they_sad4, an new image has been published an hour ago.
<they_sad4> jibel, leme check :D OMG
<they_sad4> jibel, omg your right! THANKS MUCH!!!
<jibel> :)
<they_sad4> the clock app now shows icon while loading
<they_sad4> is cool
<they_sad4> r190/arale happy now :D
<dobey> huh
<Myself5> hey guys, can someone tell me which Android Version the newest Ubuntu Touch is based off?
<Myself5> popey maybe :P ?
<popey> 4.4.1 I _think_
<Myself5> I found different informations about it, hence I ask. there is a 5.1.1 branch, but the download is 4.4.2, and the android build version in the build dir is 4.4.2 too
<GreeningGalaxy> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on an old Nexus 7 (Grouper) and I simply cannot find good instructions for how to do that anywhere
<GreeningGalaxy> Apparently the device isn't "supported" by any of the automated methods anymore, so I've found my way here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/pending/ to get the last versions that did support it, but now I can't figure out what to do with those files as there doesn't seem to be a help page pertaining to them
<GreeningGalaxy> I've got saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img and the other two for 'recovery' and 'system' flashed to my device, and now the recovery bit works, but it never gets past the google screen during normal boot and I can't figure out what I'm supposed to do with this .zip or .tar.gz
<mcphail> GreeningGalaxy: is that the 2012 one?
<sturmflut> Myself5: AFAIK all the devices we're shipping are on Android 4.4.2 with some patches, apparently there are some updates/new devices in preparation which use 5.0.2 or 5.1.1, hence the branches
<GreeningGalaxy> yes
<mcphail> GreeningGalaxy: it has been abandoned, as it just didn't work well enough
<Myself5> all right. Guess I will grant me the fun of backporting my device trees then.
<GreeningGalaxy> I get that, but I still want to install the last version that worked on it.
<sturmflut> Myself5: That's the fun with Android :/ I tried to port a CyanogenMod 5.1.1 tree and when I realised what I'm in for I pretty much dropped the whole thing
<GreeningGalaxy> so are these files not even intended to be installed on a device, or am I missing something else?
<Myself5> sturmflut, do you know about the progress of the 5.1.1 branch?
<sturmflut> Myself5: No, I think ondra knows
<mcphail> GreeningGalaxy: no idea if the current tools support the old images. I haven't heard of anyone successfully using them, and there have been a couple of people who have tried recently
<GreeningGalaxy> okay fine
<ondra> Myself5 sturmflut there are some missing features in 5.1 branch, missing video recording, and hw accelerated video playback
<ondra> rest should be working
<Myself5> guess I'll try 5.1.1 then and report back, thanks ondra :)
<ondra> Myself5 which device is this on?
<dobey> GreeningGalaxy: the last version that worked on it, didn't
<Myself5> ondra, planning on porting it to the Xperia Z3 and Z3 Compact
<Myself5> using the Sony AOSP device trees
<dobey> GreeningGalaxy: even if you could get it flashed, it'd be a waste, because the system freezes so often as to be unusable
<Myself5> unfortunally these 2 don't have KK trees, which now means either backport the LP trees to KK or use the LP branch
<GreeningGalaxy> doesn't sound much worse than I was already getting on Android, which probably means it'll just not work even that well on ut
<dobey> but yes, i have the grouper $200 paperweight sitting on my desk too
<GreeningGalaxy> what makes it so hard to support mobile devices? just generally speaking I mean, as compared to proper computers
<dobey> the hardware
<dobey> almost everything is proprietary
<GreeningGalaxy> ah
<dobey> and without working drivers, you just get a very expensive paperweight
<GreeningGalaxy> so basically for each new device you support, you have to write new drivers for hardware that isn't well-documented?
<dobey> no
<dobey> each device has proprietary drivers that only work with a certain kernel version, and each device has to have its own custom image
<GreeningGalaxy> ah, okay
<dobey> the grouper is an nvidia tegra based device though, iirc, and those drivers just don't work well without the higher level android stuff
<GreeningGalaxy> so my prospects for finding another linux distro to run on this aren't great?
<dobey> you can maybe use it as a tiny headless server, by going the other route and getting the generic traditional ubuntu image installed on it
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, signon-saslplugin.pc has "Libs.private: -lQtCore" shouldn't the -dev depends on the qtcore dev?
<dbarth> seb128: hmm, probably
<dbarth> mardy: ^^
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, also thanks for putting the desktop team as maintainer in debian/control but that's not really true ;-)
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, those are nitpick, otherwise the package looks good for NEW, +1 for upload
<seb128> good work
<seb128> sil2100, ^ btw
<dbarth> seb128: thanks for the review
<dbarth> mardy: put the webapps team as maintainer maybe, that'd be clearer
<seb128> yw
<Mirv> popey: is there a page to coordinate around Fairphone and who from community is doing that? I'm just sitting at a table with a Fairphone developer and we're wondering.
<popey> pm
<Mirv> popey: ok, let's see if someone starts working on that at some point, there's a Sailfish port and he was thinking Ubuntu would be nice too :)
<mardy> seb128: thanks for spotting these, it's the result of a furious cut & paste (which means that the oauth plugin probably also has these issues)
<mardy> seb128: do I have to fix them now, or can I create a separate MP after the landing?
<Mirv> so everyone on devel-proposed: brace for impact in tomorrow's image where Qt 5.5 has landed - if the image builds, that is, the proposed migration was incomplete and some things need a small fix still that are in progress
<seb128> mardy, no need to fix them now no, next landing is fine
<mancebeitor> vnc viewer for ubuntu phone?
<dobey> mancebeitor: if there's nothing in the app store, then no, one would need to be written
<Gkarr> @giev link to list of bootable phones, thkU
<Gkarr> can I use startup disk creator to make bootable usb stick?
<dobey> if you want support for ubuntu, the channel to ask in is #ubuntu
<dobey> for ubuntu on phones, the list of devices is...
<dobey> !devices | Gkarr
<ubot5> Gkarr: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Gkarr> I really hoped I just sucked at searching.
<raspi_> just installed OTA8 on a Nexus 7 (2013) and baffled by screen rotation.  Apps auto-rotate but the main screen (apps icons) is stuck in landscape - Its this normal?
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: wich channel are you on?
<raspi_> not sure what you mean.  Sorry - never used chat before
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: no i mean the ubuntu touch channel on your device
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: devel? devele-proposed?
<raspi_> oh right - channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: best channel for nexus7 is devel-proposed, but some apps doesnt go to portait mode indeed
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: it uses landscape because its a tablet right
<raspi_> but when I turn it to portrait I expect portrait.  Surely?
<lotuspsychje> raspi_: some apps not mate, because the whole system thinks your device is a tablet
<dobey> devel-proposed is not the best channel
<dobey> devel-proposed is based on xenial, and xenial is getting lots of big changes at the moment
<raspi_> even the log in screen wont rotate.  most apps do though
<lotuspsychje> dobey: then it keeps changing here, ive asked so many times
<dobey> if you want daily updates on a nexus device, use ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dobey: so best channel is rc-propsed now for n7?
<dobey> lotuspsychje: please stop saying "best" because that's arbitrary and subjective
<lotuspsychje> dobey: you know what i mean mate, most reccomended
<dobey> lotuspsychje: however, devel-proposed is the most unstable channel. stable is the most stable channel. if what you think is "best" for you, is a preview of updates that will be coming in the next stable updates, then rc-proposed is that channel
<raspi_> surely the main screens on the OS should at least auto rotate?
<dobey> lotuspsychje: stable is always the most recommended. there's a reason it's called "stable"
<raspi_> regardless of the channel I used.  I mean this seems pretty basic
<lotuspsychje> dobey: well some devs told me here last time devel-proposed was best channel and most worked on for the nexus7
<dobey> raspi_: i think the design of unity8 for tablets is that it stays in landscape. if you disagree, feel free to open a bug about unity8 not rotating
<dobey> lotuspsychje: what devs?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: cant recall sorry, but i asked it alot :p
<dobey> lotuspsychje: i have never seen any developers who actually work on ubuntu recommend devel-proposed as the "best" channel to use, to anyone, for like a year.
<lotuspsychje> dobey: i think nhaines also use devel-proposed
<raspi_> I am going to try devel-proposed for kicks.  Thanks dobey, lotuspsychje for the thoughts
<dobey> devel-proposed isn't going to change anything, other than to give you something that is truly unstable
<dobey> the screen isn't going to rotate in it, any more than it rotates in stable or rc-proposed
<raspi_> hmmm - not sure what to think.  The unity bar should rotate at least when I rotate the tablet?  Agreed?
<lotuspsychje> dobey: no sweat ill install rc-proposed on it tomorrow, lets hope i reinstall for the last time now
<dobey> whether i agree or not is irrelevant. i'm not the designers who specify how it should be have, nor am i on the team that works on unity8 and implements that design
<dobey> like i said, i think that is the design. if you disagree with it, open a bug.
<raspi_> hmmm - not sure what to think.  The unity bar should rotate at least when I rotate the tablet?  Agreed?
<raspi_> okay - cheers
<abhinav2_> @ondra, since you said lollipop based ubuntu os boots, does the mako tree (branch: personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5) gives a booting build?
<adfad666> I'd like to know that too ^
<goddard> why does Tizen have CDMA support but Ubuntu Phone does not?
<goddard> can't just intergrate it?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-11
<goddard> why does Tizen have CDMA support but Ubuntu Phone does not?
<goddard> can't just intergrate it?
<Stskeeps> well, if you took a look at tizen's telephony stack you'd understand it's a NIH'ed telephony stack (last i saw) that is quite incompatible with the ofono that ubuntu phone and others use..
<dholbach> good morning
<goddard> Stskeeps: thanks for the primer
<sturmflut> There are still CDMA phones?
<sturmflut> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CDMA2000_networks Wow, never looked at it
<duflu> sturmflut: Hello... When you rebuilt your glmark2 package against libmirclient9, do you include the libmirclient9.* or rely on an external one?
<duflu> "do you include libmirclient.so.9*"
<duflu> I mean
<duflu> Oh wait
<duflu> Yes, anyway, either.
<sturmflut> duflu: I rely on the external one
<sturmflut> duflu: And I see now that this might cause problems?
<duflu> sturmflut: Cool. So we can now change the protocol, just so long as we keep ABI level 9 :)
<duflu> sturmflut: External is good. Thanks
<sturmflut> duflu: Hm, but will the phone ship libmirclient.so.9 for all eternity? Probably not?
<duflu> sturmflut: No, but we will defer any libmirclient10 for a long time (some major version)
<duflu> Although it could be eternity. That would also be good.
<mcphail> Is there any way we can post replies to questions about our apps in the reviews section of the store?
<sturmflut> mcphail: Not that I know of
<zzarr> good morning
<sturmflut> mcphail: The "Reviews" are actually not there for user questions I think
<sturmflut> zzarr: Good morning!
<zzarr> :-)
<mcphail> sturmflut: Thanks. I'll soundly thrash that user so he doesn't ask a question again :)
<ondra> adfad666 yes it boot, booth 5.0 and 5.1. camera video recording and hw accelerated video playback does not work, otherwise rest should be functional
<ondra> adfad666 flo is in same shape
<sanjay_> hi
<sanjay_> new student,installed dev-proposed-cust  through multirom mgr on nexsus 4
<sanjay_> There was a camera app showing installed,did not work.After uninstall has disappeared from U store
<sanjay_> How to install working camera?
<sanjay_> running Wileyfox
<mcphail> sanjay_: I think it is a hiccough just now. The current camera app uses a new framework which is only available on devices running the latest rc-proposed update (I think). If you can install rc-proposed, I think it should work...
<mcphail> sanjay_: I don't think the dev* channels are recommended
<sanjay_> i have proposed deve-cust ...is that the problem?
<mcphail> sanjay_: I don't know that channel, but I suspect so. I think the dev* channels are based off 16.04, and are expected to be broken at most times
<sturmflut> Has anybody ever tried to port Ubuntu to one of these "Android TV boxes"? Wouldn't that make for a perfect, cheap little "desktop"?
<mcphail> sanjay_: If you want cutting-edge, use rc-proposed (which is only broken sometimes)
<sanjay_> alright,I would try rc-proposed.Txs buddy
<mcphail> sanjay_: good luck
<sanjay_> quitting,bye for now
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy birthday to UNICEF! 😃
 * mcphail wonders if we can legally sing Happy Birthday without fear of prosecution yet
<nox_> Hello all
<nox_> Can I kindly ask community for help: I need a cheap (x86 if possible) 10"+ tablet. The purpose of the toy is browsing the web and app development, it means I don't want spend my time for hardcore kernel tuning (but tiny configuration is acceptable).
<nox_> From what I know the only option is Nexus 10.
<nox_> I also found the video with Aspire P3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoa6RwnCq1g
<lotuspsychje> nox_: nexus7 works like a charm on ubuntu touch
 * nox_ "10"+ tablet"
<lotuspsychje> nox_: not possible for now
<lotuspsychje> !devices | nox_
<ubot5> nox_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nox_> Nexus 10 is on the list
<anpok> yes, but while moving forward it is getting harder to support nexus 10
<nox_> so nexus 10 isn't working?
<anpok> nox_: i.e. the most current rc-proposed channel does not work on nexus10..
<anpok> we improved things with the newest mir versio
<anpok> n
<nox_> ok, thanks
<anpok> it might work again
<anpok> I was about to test that these days
<nox_> I understand it, but the situation is so strange in context of convergence feature
<lotuspsychje> nox_: convergence will meet the future soon
<nox_> I can say only about my use case, but having small enough, but usable with keyboard, tablet is natural
<nox_> summarizing, anpok, you don't recommend Nexus 10 as shortterm toy. And what about Aspire P3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoa6RwnCq1g
<anpok> nox_: I dont know how to make it boot ubuntu - but if you manage that - you wont run into driver issues then..
<nox_> thanks
<nox_> If someone has positive experience with 10"+ tablet please leave a message https://plus.google.com/+bademusl/posts/Go3yh2abeoJ
<Spacedog_ie> hi, I need info on backing up my ubuntu phone and wiping it. I need to return faulty hardware and want to make backup
<Spacedog_ie> I can't connect to SSH since last update?
<Spacedog_ie> any help appreciated
<Spacedog_ie> ok, started sshd
<Spacedog_ie> can connect with mobax
<Spacedog_ie> it asks for logon id but boots me after entering phablet or root.
<Spacedog_ie> this used to work before the update.
<Spacedog_ie> I'm puzzled
<Spacedog_ie> ok, tried on my ubuntu client with command line ssh
<Spacedog_ie> it says permission denied public key
<mcphail> Spacedog_ie: do you have your public key on the device?
<Spacedog_ie> everythings defauly bro.
<ogra_> Spacedog_ie, password auth is disabled in the phone sshd
<Spacedog_ie> I used to be able to SSH in before the last update.
<mcphail> Spacedog_ie: if you haven't added your public key, you won't be able to ssh in
<ogra_> you can only log in if your key was copied to the device
<Spacedog_ie> can you talk me through that please.
<Spacedog_ie> or link to an FAQ plz
<ogra_> there is an askubuntu.com thread for it
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/how-can-i-access-my-ubuntu-phone-over-ssh/599041#599041
<Spacedog_ie> thanks bro, much appreciated
<Spacedog_ie> quick question, what folder are contacts info locates?
<Spacedog_ie> located
<Spacedog_ie> hi, sorry to be greedy for help but how can I go about backing up contacts
<jgdx> Spacedog_ie, renatu could probably help you out there, but he's not on for another couple of hours.
<Spacedog_ie> ok
<renatu> Spacedog_ie, the contacts are stored on EDS data folter. ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/
<Ubunmx4> Hi all :D
<Ubunmx4> I have a m4 phone whit ubuntu, i try to change the wallpaper in to the phone
<Ubunmx4> but it's always white
<Ubunmx4> i believe i need to change the flyme wallpaper, but i don't know where
<Ubunmx4> can anyone help me?
<davmor2> Ubunmx4: nope this is done deliberately currently as it make the text in scope readable, you can change the welcome screen only for now
<Ubunmx4> :O
<Ubunmx4> really? can't we change the background image?
<Ubunmx4> but it's only for now, in to the future we can have opportunity to change the wallpaper?
<davmor2> Ubunmx4: yeap, as I say you can change the welcome screen image
<Ubunmx4> davmor2: i have see this image on official site of ubuntu http://www.ubuntuphone.it/files/2015/02/ubuntu-touch-meizu-MX4.jpg
<Ubunmx4> the phone have violet screen
<Spacedog_ie> thanks Ubunmx4
<davmor2> Ubunmx4: old image, it started that colour and was changed to make the text easier to read and a more consistent feel
<Ubunmx4> Spacedog_ie: thanks for what?? :D
<Ubunmx4> i understand davmor2
<Spacedog_ie> thanks renatu
<Spacedog_ie> oops
<Ubunmx4> the phone whit white screen is so boring  :x :S
<Ubunmx4> (c: need we to whait how much time for the wallpaper changer?
<sturmflut> bfiller: Ping, regarding bug 1434517 "480p and 1080p video appear to use the same bitrate", has the question about the recommended bitrate for each video resolution been answered?
<ubot5> bug 1434517 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "480p and 1080p video appear to use the same bitrate" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434517
<bfiller> sturmflut: no it hasn't been answered, but we're comparing to what Android does, seems they use variable bit rate
<bfiller> sturmflut: if you have information about this would be helpful
<Ubunmx4> davmor2: how can i do a screenshot in ubuntu phone?
<davmor2> Ubunmx4: both volume keys at the same time
<Ubunmx4> a oko
<Ubunmx4> ok
<Ubunmx4> this phone can change his firmware whit android firmware?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-12
<dextor_anm> I need some help regarding the port of ubuntu touch to the oneplus one device. Some of the modules are not working such as the camera, media and cellular services. Could you please help me out. Thanks in advance
<sadhan144> i can't access sony experia neo
<thepeter> Hi what is the way to have sync between touch and PC version of ubuntu please?
<thepeter> would be the best via usb cable of course :D
<melvster1> can someone remind me how to upgrade an old nexus 4 running ubuntu touch to the lastest version?
<Niju> how can I set the default download location to the sd card on the bq e4.5?
<sturmflut> thepeter: The phone should show up in the file manager when you connect it via USB
<sturmflut> melvster1: If you can still turn it on and boot into the OS, the system should offer to update itself
<sturmflut> Niju: Currently you can't
<melvster1> sturmflut: oh great ... is there a way I can check that it updated?
<sturmflut> melvster1: You have to acknowledge the update manually. The currently used image version is shown in System Setting -> About this phone
<melvster1> thanks!
<melvster1> sturmflut: sorry where can I find system settings?  I've been searching for about 30 minutes.  I found 'Cellular settings' and "Wi-Fi settings" under Network in the top menu ...
<peat-psuwit> melvster1: "System settings" is the app. About the phone is a menu, together with 'Cellular settings' and "Wi-Fi settings" but at below.
<melvster1> peat-psuwit: I think I dont have that menu: i have : Network | Notification Center | Battery | Sound | Upcoming Events | Transfers | Location | Bluetooth
<melvster1> ahhh i found system settings
<melvster1> OS Ubuntu 14.10 (r243)
<melvster1> Last updated 1/1/70
<sturmflut> melvster1: What channel for the Nexus 4 were you on?
<melvster1> sturmflut: I forgot it was almost a year since I used it ... but it's found 24 updates now ... hopefully that will help!
<sturmflut> melvster1: Does it show an OS update? Should be the first entry at the top of the list
<melvster1> no it doesnt ... under system settings first optios are "Orientation Lock" "Flight Mode" ... the "Updates available 24"
<sturmflut> melvster1: Click on the "Updates available 24", or on the "Updates" icon
<thepeter> sturmflut: yeah it does but I am actually thinking of auto-sync messages + contacts + files to have on phone etc (not to do it manually)
<melvster1> sturmflut: just did that and it says "Pause All" then lists apps "PayUI" (pause) "Terminal" (pause) etc.  but nothing seems to be installing
<melvster1> at the bottom it says "Auto download" and On Wifi
<melvster1> but all the bars are staying at 0%
<sturmflut> melvster1: Maybe it's working in the background and the UI is locked up, or it truly can't download all the updates
<melvster1> ok thanks will wait
<sturmflut> thepeter: Currently there is no automatic sync between the phone and the desktop via USB. You can sync the calendar and contacts via cloud services, and you can e.g. enable SSH and then use rsync to sync files.
<melvster1> sturmflut: no updates dont seem to be happening ... tho I didnt notice any of the apps on the list as being the OS ...
<sturmflut> melvster1: If your WiFi connection is okay and everything, it should just work. But maybe your image is very old and has a bug or something in the background changed and your phone is on a too old version of some component
<sturmflut> melvster1: You can always enable Developer Mode, connect the phone via USB and run "ubuntu-device-flash touch" on the desktop
<melvster1> sturmflut: I'll try that!
<thepeter> sturmflut: thanks, regarding these sync possibilities, is there any kind of discussion for the future (just what to expect U know)
<sturmflut> thepeter: Not that I know of. The current focus is on making the phone fully usable and get windowed mode working. If you want to start a discussion the mailing list is probably the best place for it
<thepeter> sturmflut: okay, I'll put it into my "wishlist" when I'll have time for opening such project will come ti it :P
<nhaines> I'm at a LUG showing off my Nexus 7 running the pocket-desktop channel of Ubuntu.
<nhaines> Since the main presentation at the moment is GIMP, it would be a great opportunity for someone to send me the puritine click package so I could install GIMP on my tablet.
<sturmflut> nhaines: I don't have any :(
 * popey wonders how easy that is to build
<popey> nhaines, sturmflut I don't have it, I'd end up building it myself, which I imagine would take a while
<nhaines> popey: it would on my tablet, for sure.  :D
<popey> :)
<nhaines> It was linked in the Google Docs instructions you mentioned, but the link was auth-gated.
<popey> well, feel free to build lp:libertine and lp:puritine :)
<nhaines> I suspect it ought to be easy to build.
<nhaines> I think the image already has libertine.  :)
<popey> not necessarily the scripts which puritine calls
<nhaines> popey: Well, I might see what I can do next week.  :)
<MarconM> anyone using nexus 5 with ubuntu touch
<sturmflut> MarconM: It's not a supported device
<MarconM> i has been install right now
<MarconM> '-'
<MarconM> sturmflut: i installed T.T
<sturmflut> Does everything work?
<MarconM> sturmflut: yes
<MarconM> perfect
<MarconM> wifi, bluetooth, app sotre
<MarconM> store
<MarconM> Call, messages
<MarconM> Ubuntu touch 16.04
<sturmflut> MarconM: Nice to know
<MarconM> sturmflut: but doenst has whatsapp for ubuntu touch
<MarconM> =/
 * MarconM feel bad .. his english is not good enough
<sturmflut> MarconM: Well, that's mostly the fault of WhatsApp, they don't like it if other developers write apps for their service
<MarconM> yes
<sturmflut> It would maybe be possible to run the original WhatsApp client if OpenMobile ACL is ported to Ubuntu
<MarconM> sturmflut: are u dev ?
<sturmflut> MarconM: I don't work for Canonical
<MarconM> sturmflut: and ... i miss desktop too on ubuntu touch .. wallpapers, home bottom back
<MarconM> change a lot from android OS
<MarconM> changed*
<sturmflut> You can change the wallpaper, and at least the Nexus 4 can be connected to an external monitor and will then display a full desktop
<MarconM> good
<MarconM> external monitor using cable ?
<sturmflut> MarconM: Yes, the Nexus 4 uses a SlimPort cable, but they're working on Miracast support so you can talk to an external display via WiFi
<MarconM> sturmflut: are u using ubuntu touch
<sturmflut> MarconM: I have three Ubuntu phones, yes :)
<MarconM> '-'
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> sturmflut: i think that you like ubuntu
<MarconM> kkkkk
<sturmflut> Well, I do spend a lot of time using Ubuntu
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-13
<MarconM> sturmflut: waitin for ubuntu 16.04 mir 8
<MarconM> its possible get the new one ?
<sturmflut> MarconM: You probably mean Unity8?
<MarconM> Yes
<MarconM> sorry
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> do u have a ubuntu phone or using nexus 4 ?
<sturmflut> MarconM: The phone is already running Unity8, and you can install unity8 as a package on Ubuntu 15.10
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> good to know
<MarconM> install ubuntu on notebook
<sturmflut> MarconM: I have an Aquaris E4.5, a Meizu MX4 and a Nexus 4
<MarconM> i ll try
<MarconM> Nexus 4 .. here on brazil the smarthphone are too expensives
<MarconM> T.T
<MarconM> i ll buy a nexus 4 too
<sturmflut> The Nexus 4 is currently still the safest bet because it runs well and it's the only phone that can do convergence
<MarconM> good
<MarconM> sturmflut: do u use telegram ?
<sturmflut> MarconM: Yes, I use Telegram for everything
<MarconM> good
<MarconM> MarconM
<MarconM> add there
<sturmflut> MarconM: We have several Telegram channels for Ubuntu, I'll send you the links in private
<Fludge> Hello.
<Fludge> Whenever I try to interact with my device through ADB in the terminal, it can't find it. However, if I open Cydia Impactor and restart the bridge, it works perfectly fine until it close Cydia. What's going on in Cydia and how could I replicate it?
<dobey> Fludge: you're asking about an ubuntu phone? or what? i don't know what cydia is. ubuntu phones have to be unlocked before you can connect to them with adb. if screen is off, it won't connect
<Fludge> Sorry, no, I'm trying to connect via ADB before Ubuntu Touch is installed.
<dobey> what device?
<Fludge> A VisualLand Prestige Pro7D.
<dobey> you are trying to port ubuntu to it? it's not a currently supported device
<dobey> !devices | Fludge
<ubot5> Fludge: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<robjh> hi all. im trying to checkout a directory from launch pad. but im not even sure what tool i should be using. the directory is at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/files/head:/examples/
<robjh> i'd like to faff about a bit with egl :3
<Marc_> Let's ask BQ some info about the convergent phone,  retweet https://twitter.com/K_Peignot/status/675776844390670336
<robjh> actually. is it possible to make the MX4's root partition bigger?
<xxvirusxx> hello all
<xxvirusxx> who know if is a firmware for mtk6582 ubuntu-touch
<xxvirusxx> ?
<sturmflut> I wonder if the bq firmware would work on other MT6582 based devices. Probably a few of the peripherals would be different, like the display, but there's a chance the kernel can be tweaked to fit that.
<Dragonkeeper> anyone else get a battery read bug on bq 4.5 ota-8  <_<
<Dragonkeeper> http://i.imgur.com/lOq4RVS.png
<Dragonkeeper> here is a screen shot of it ,,  this was idling on the lock screen for a while, no activity , reading from 100 - 90 %  then instantly dropped
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: It's a known bug on all of our MediaTek devices, and every time I want to squash it I can't trigger it for days
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed]
<Dragonkeeper> huh , mine seens to update fine charging , not discharging
<sturmflut> Usually things get back to normal when you reboot, but there was one case where the phone had to be turned off and then on again after a couple of minutes
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: It can happen either way. The indicator can get "stuck" at a level forever or just for some time, or the level can suddenly drop.
<Dragonkeeper> do we know  why it gets 'stuck'?
<sturmflut> Nope, the manufacturer says it's a hardware problem, but I don't believe that because the data in the first comment to the bug report indicates something else.
<sturmflut> The problem is that we don't know of a way to reliably trigger this bug. I'm running a patched kernel on my Aquaris E4.5 phone and a script in the background collects data, but in the last five days I haven't been able to trigger the bug even once.
<sturmflut> The MX4 seems to be affected more often, but it's the same for my MX4, no problems in the last week
<Dragonkeeper> huh ,  is weird ,  i wouldnt say ive been watching for it  but i do get the bug quite alot ,  the other day i couldnt even turn the phone on because the battery was at 90% then suddenly was 0%
<Dragonkeeper> ths wasnt a problem in all revsions ive used tho
<sturmflut> Yeah, I also don't remember this problem appearing this often back when the first phones were released, it seems like it got worse with more recent kernels
<Dragonkeeper> where should i look if i want to find out if im getting errors or any other info  when this bug occurs ?
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: The production kernels don't have the necessary debugging enabled I think. At least I added a lot of additional debugging to my patched version
<Dragonkeeper> ah ok i see, well i hope this bug gets found + squished soon :P
<Dragonkeeper> also i tried a mhl cable with bq 4.5  but it didnt seem to register to charge to screen .. i was wondering if this was software or hardware   ?
<Dragonkeeper> s/'to s'/'or s'/
<sturmflut> None of the commercially sold phones supports an external display
<sturmflut> Only the Nexus devices
<Dragonkeeper> ah ok  so hardware,    thanks :)
<robjh> I've managed to compile the egltriangle example on my phone. however, i cant launch it :s
<robjh> does anyone know how to launch graphical applications on a ubuntu handset from the command line?
<robjh> the error it says is; Can't get connection
<robjh> I'm able to run the program if i do export MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket. but no extra panes appear
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: Hm going through all my logs I might have found something interesting, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913/comments/49
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed]
<sturmflut> This is what I have been suspecting for quite a while, I knew that at least parts of the hardware still reported battery data correctly when the indicator reported it incorrectly, so it can't be a hardware failure alone and in all cases
<Dragonkeeper> hmm thats interesting n sounds like a jump point
<Dragonkeeper> attached log file?
<sturmflut> Uploading right now
<lotuspsychje> the gmail app sorts serveral mails togheter on different persons, anyone knows why?
<lotuspsychje> i disabled sorting in normal gmail
<sturmflut> Isn't it just a webapp?
<lotuspsychje> sturmflut: yeah but i wanna know why it puts mail togheter
<lotuspsychje> hmmm seems like conversation view cannot be turned off
<Dragonkeeper> 1st world problems XD
<Dragonkeeper> ah okay i see you log :)
<Dragonkeeper> sturmflur is there a way you know of to update the battery status with a script ?
<sturmflut> Dragonkeeper: No, the data is processed inside the kernel
<scientes> is there any way I can get X11?
<scientes> on nexus 4
<Myself5> ondra, you there?
<Myself5> please tell me you are ...
<bregma> scientes, yes, there is a way to get X11 on the N4, but official support is not ready yet
<talonz1> whats the benifits of running x11 on a mobile device ?
<ljp> probably mainly the ability to use legacy apps
<talonz1> makes sense
<RAOF> Particularly if you've plugged in an external display, bluetooth keyboard, and mouse.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-12
<Acou_Bass> Has anyone noticed a worsening in battery life wwith ota-14? Fairly sure mines degraded :(
<t-ask> Acou_Bass: I might look into it. Can you play videos without problems?
<Acou_Bass> t-ask: Yeah videos work for me though they wont play in the scope (though thats never worked for me anyway )
<t-ask> Acou_Bass: Did you download them with Youtube-dl, too?
<Acou_Bass> no I just took a video with my camera to test it hehe
<t-ask> Acou_Bass: I'm using Linux to download them and just put them on the phone. Since the OTA video playback is almost broken for me
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<t-ask> Tried mp4, mkv and webm without final success :(
<Acou_Bass> weird
<Acou_Bass> lemme see if I can grab some from my server and trst
<t-ask> yes, very weired. With the OTA some videos only play audio with black sceeen
<t-ask> all vides thumbnails are rendered fine in Gallery
<t-ask> strange, really strange
<t-ask> Gallery can obviously get a frame from the videos, but can't playback ...
<t-ask> maybe I have to download them with a certain option or size eg.
<Acou_Bass> t-ask: OK so mp4 worked for me but webm and mkv didnt
<Acou_Bass> all 3 were done eith youtube-dl
<t-ask> wihtout any special option, I guess.
<Acou_Bass> the mp4 even played in the scope
<t-ask> strange I have so many mp4 which don't work at all
<t-ask> on the other hand, some of them work...
<t-ask> even when downloaded them from the same playlist eg...
<Acou_Bass> all thats in my youtube-dl config is prefer free formats
<t-ask> Mmm
<t-ask> Error is shown "Failure to connect with playback backend."
<Acou_Bass> yeah I got that with a mkv however webm played sound with a blank video
<Acou_Bass> and mp4 worked perfectly in both media player and scope
<Acou_Bass> webm had no thumbnail yet mkv sid
<Acou_Bass> did* odd
<t-ask> I'm out of luck. MIght be another problem I have
<t-ask> I downloaded the app "mediacodecs"
<t-ask> starting it only lists Audio
<t-ask> or file names are too long
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<t-ask> before the OTA I could play some of those videos. lets say 50%
<t-ask> now it si 5-10% max :(
<t-ask> this makes no sense to me
<t-ask> anyways, I have to leave. I will ask tomorrow. Maybe nore devs are on eg.
<t-ask> Acou_Bass: thanks for helping out :)
<Acou_Bass> no worries :D
<Acou_Bass> Ima mention mu battery issues too
<Acou_Bass> ill test it for a couple days to make sure
<JanC> I think high-bitrate videos might not work on a phone/tablet...?
<JanC> maybe some high MPEG4 profiles not either
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone around?
<KrisJace> how to use SDL on Ubuntu Touch?
<KrisJace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/mir-sdl-support
<KrisJace> they say it works, but I tired 5 different games all crashed the phone
<KrisJace> immediately upon starting
<KrisJace> display went goes to shit and phone soon restarts
<KrisJace> but it does work if ssh into the phone with x forwarding
<KrisJace> not on mir though
<KrisJace> I tried both X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true and =false
<KrisJace> the only difference is that with XMir enabled it only crashes the app, otherwise the entiore phone
<duflu> KrisJace: We would like to fix that as soon as possible. Can you log a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+filebug
<duflu> KrisJace: It's worth noting most of the development effort and real app testing for SDL has been on desktop (x86), and not the phone
<vandenoever> are there currently ubuntu touch phones for sale? Aquaris M10 is out of stock
<enthusi> where would I look if I was interessted in porting simple (own) things to the ubuntu-touch?
<mterry> bfiller: btw snap launching in u8 should mostly work now.  So you can test apps in the real u8 env
<mterry> You should download the snap from the silo, not the store though
<mterry> Store u8 snap is lagging a bit, because of LP timeouts
<bfiller> mterry, yeah noticed that last week after building the snap
<mterry> bfiller: k
<bfiller> mterry, most of our apps in the edge store use unity8 plug as well now
<mterry> bfiller: calculator and clock don't (they're owned by ubuntucoredev, not canonical, but still)
<bfiller> mterry, hmn, renato__ thought these were updated? ^^^
<renato__> bfiller, let me re-check
<renato__> mterry, which rev of clock app do you have?
<mterry> renato__: 12
<renato__> mterry, try to update the version on store is 19
<mterry> renato__: hmm I did
<mterry> let me try with more flags
<mterry> renato__: ah.  You became a devmode snap
<mterry> I'm guessing calculator did too...
<renato__> mterry, yes, because of unity8 interface
<mterry> ick got it
<mterry> renato__: ok well great -- I'll play with these and update the unity8-snap-install script to pass --devmode
<renato__> mterry, thanks,
<renato__> mterry, ubuntu-docviewer-app is just wainting for approval to be publish on store
<mterry> renato__: is webbrowser-app on the radar to be updated?  I still only see revision 1
<renato__> mterry, oSoMoN is working on that. he can give us some status
<oSoMoN> renato__, mterry: high on my list, will be done sometime this week
<mterry> oSoMoN: cool, no rush on my side, just curious
<mterry> renato__: do you know what the story is with the extra black window when launching a u8 snap?  tedg said it was a snap-side issue?
<renato__> mterry, I know that in the past we need to launch the apps with --desktop_file_hint=unity8  because the real desktop file hint does not work
<dobey> it happens becasue the snaps are u7 snaps, not u8 snaps
<renato__> mterry, removing it should fix the problem I think
<dobey> the --desktop-file-hint should probably be removed, but i doubt it is the problem
<dobey> the empty black hole window is xmir
<mterry> dobey: my understanding is that snaps can claim both and work natively in both.  But if you're saying that the snap is acting like a u7 snap in a u8 env, then I buy that
<dobey> mterry: i still say it's a ual issue. the .desktop file says X-Ubuntu-Touch=true, and ual treats all "unity7" plugs as "x11" apps, when what the app runs on has nothing to do with unity7 itself
<dobey> the "it can support both 'unity7' and 'unity8' interfaces" argument is a misnomer i think. because for snaps that declare both, do we show the same app twice, one that runs an xmir and one that doesn't?
<tedg> I think we need to show it once, but we should use the "best" interface.
<mterry> No, I think UAL just launches it differently
<tedg> We need to clear the MIR_* variables when launching with XMir methinks. Perhaps some of the QT ones as well.
<dobey> that is a recipe for disaster
<tedg> I think it more comes down to "if the app declares both, it better do a good job of figuring things out"
<tedg> I'd say that apps probably shouldn't declare both, because it's silly to carry all those extra libs, but we shouldn't disallow it.
<dobey> i think we're ignoring the snapd-generated .desktop files, so we should prefer what the original .desktop file says, regardless of whether the interface is 'unity7' or 'unity8'
<tedg> I think we have a firm way of confirming intent, magic undocumented keys in desktop files are not the way to go.
<dobey> that might be true when snapd upstream actually has all the necessary changes, is deployed everywhere, and we don't have to have things manually approved in the store that require --devmode
<dobey> i don't think that's true today
<tedg> Sure, but I'm hoping it will be by say the end of Jan. So relaxing the rules won't help.
<mterry> tedg: so is there guidance for app folks like renato__ to avoid the black window?  some shell script wedge to determine if it has real Mir or not?
<tedg> In theory no one can declare unity8 right now anyway.
<tedg> mterry: It should be if you have DISPLAY use X11, if not, use MIR_SOCKET.
<tedg> mterry: In theory the Qt backend stuff should do that.
<renato__> mterry, the app does not have control over that.
<tedg> mterry: That's why I think we need to remove MIR_* because it might be checking for MIR_SOCKET first there.
<mterry> got it
<mterry> So the app *could* scrub its own environment.  But we can fix it once in UAL is what your saying
<tedg> I think so, but right now that's just theory.
<tedg> Let me try it.
<mterry> "hold my beer"
 * tedg wonders how mterry knew
<aiyion> a/buffer 22
<aiyion> sorry.
<lehkeda> I have issue with booting ubuntu-phone , when my device load init of ubuntu-phone it reboots
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-13
<KrisJace> can anyone tell me how on Ubuntu Touch with Mir do I find screen DPI from command line?
<anpok_> KrisJace: there is a tool called mirout that prints the outputs and the current active resolution on each of them
<anpok_> the tool must be allowed to connect to a server.. so you can have it connect to u-s-c or unity8.. in the case of unity8 it may report the wrong orientation and swapped WxH on some devices..
<anpok_> KrisJace: if you are a client with a window you would get that information in a nicer form as soon as you get displayed.. since there is a mir_surface_output_event sent.. containing the output and its dpi form factor refresh rate..
<KrisJace> @anpok THank you!
<KrisJace> I actually got same answer from Michael Zanetti ad Ubuntu App Dev group on Telegram
<KrisJace> it works
<KrisJace> also I cannot use mir_surface_output_event I'm affraid
<KrisJace> as my apps are Gtk apps
<KrisJace> and run in XMir
<brunch875> Hello! My computer broke and now I'm left with a painfully slow raspberry pi (python interpreter takes 4 seconds to load) with a broken APT which can't install anything...
<brunch875> Do you know where I could get some guides to set up the ubuntu phone to replace this?
<brunch875> Mostly interested about setting up a container and logging into it where I can use apt. If I could redirect the display over SSH that'd be amazing as well, since this PI is choking with the kiwi
<brunch875> I would also try the whole miracast thing but the e4.5 can't do it... right?
<dobey> brunch875: http://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<dobey> brunch875: note that the e4.5 only has 1GB RAM and not a lot of storage space or CPU power, so probably won't actually be faster than running stuff on a rpi
<brunch875> this rpi has 700MHz + 400MB RAM!
<brunch875> I just managed to set up a libertine container, where I'm running finch to IRC via SSH :)
<brunch875> What I'm trying to do right now is forward the libertine container display through SSH -Y
<brunch875> libertine-launch -i containername has matchbox complain that DISPLAY isn't set, so it sounds like it is capable to do this
<dobey> the problem is that launching apps through libertine starts their own X server
<brunch875> :/ So this means I should give up doing via libertine then
<dobey> well you can use libertine to manage the chroot
<brunch875> if I set a chroot environment like in the askubuntu post... would it be possible to connect to it via SSH and rediret the display?
<dobey> but you're going to have to ssh in and manually chroot into the libertine container and run whatever app with the appropriate DISPLAY=:0 set
<brunch875> right now if I DISPLAY=:0 ssh -Y phablet@ip it will state that it wasn't possible to forward through :0
<dobey> well DISPLAY=:0 is probably wrong
<dobey> also see the man page about -Y and default options
<brunch875> does it sound plausible to make this work without making the phone writable?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> been there done that :)
<dobey> though ssh over wifi to phone is a bit annoying because it gets really laggy when the phone tries to go to sleep
<brunch875> no problem, I just made it stay awake :p
<elopio> Elleo: ping. I've sent the Esperanto layout for the keyboard. Can you please review the MP to see if I'm missing something?
<brunch875> dobey: It seems I'm having problems forwarding X since the phone doesn't have xauth installed... do you remember having this issue at all?
<Elleo> elopio: sure thing
<brunch875> this is regardless of using -X or -Y. If I understood it correctly, the default settings *should* work out of the box
<dobey> brunch875: no, but it's been a long time
<brunch875> bingo! someone filed a bug complaining that the xauth program is missing and how he worked it around by generating an .Xauthority himself
<brunch875> this was last friday, so I take it xauth hasn't been missing for too long
<brunch875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1648914
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1648914 in Canonical System Image "Add xauth for helping X forwarding scenarios" [Undecided,Opinion]
<aca021191> im trying to install ubuntu in my tablet
<aca021191> does  somebody know the correct channel for a monster tablet
<elopio> Elleo: thanks!
<taiebot> Hi, I believe focus of development is on Xenial now, so what is the status of devel-proposed is it stable enough to switch to this channel? BTW i am on mako
<dobey> devel-proposed is not xenial and no you shouldn't run it
<taiebot> dobey: just realised no images are build anymore on devel-proposed
<taiebot> they all stopped on the 25th of October
<brunch875> jesus this is more complicated than I thought. I coldn't get installation candidates of xauth so I had to apt-get download on the rpi to then get in the chroot to dpkg -i xauth and the library dependency
<brunch875> and it works!
<brunch875> Now the real question is how I install these things at $HOME so that the ssh daemon can use them
<dobey> brunch875: why not just run ssh server inside the chroot instead of in the host? :)
<brunch875> is it good enough to put $PATH and $LPATH (or however it is) in .bashrc
<brunch875> ?
<brunch875> yes, dobey, that's definitely what I want
<brunch875> thanks for snapping me out
<brunch875> how could I do this, though?
<dobey> or just run it on a different port
<dobey> chroot into the chroot, and install openssh-server and configure the port, and run it?
<brunch875> :) I'm glad you know all of this and are willing to share
<brunch875> you've helped me mountains already
<dobey> then just ssh -p 2222 -Y or whatever and it should put you inside the chroot
<dobey> might need to create a different user inside the chroot or bind-mount home dir or something
<dobey> but then you can just apt away things in the chroot straight through ssh without really worrying about the host system
<brunch875> are these binds going to go away once the base ssh shuts down?
<dobey> mount --bind? no it has nothing to do with ssh itself
<dobey> but it will be unmounted when you reboot or such, and the chroot ssh of course would get killed then too, and not automatically started on reboot
<brunch875> so the chroot ssh is going to stay alive too?
<brunch875> that's a great thing
<brunch875> I really may want to create a non-root user inside the chroot though, since running firefox as root could be a very crazy idea
<brunch875> knowing that the base system can be accessed from the mounted folders
<dobey> well if you created it with libertine, i think it should already have stuff setup to run as "phablet" user, at least when run with libertine stuff; not really poked deeper into it myself
<brunch875> Wouldn't libertine sandbox the openssh-server so it wasn't reachable from outside?
<brunch875> I'm not too familiar with the confinement of those things
<dobey> it depends on how it's started i guess. but in the end a chroot is just a chroot
<dobey> it's certainly possible to run services inside the container which are accessible from the outside
<brunch875> managed to create a user but I can't seem to give him a password so no idea how to log in as him
<brunch875> "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<dobey> not sure, can't really help debug, sorry
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-14
<jgdx> seb128, hey, is there anything we can do to get bug 1644268 moving upstream?
<ubot5`> bug 1644268 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "GnomeDesktop-WARNING **: Failed to load XKB rules file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644268
<seb128> jgdx, hey, not really, but I guess you have it in your overlay?
<seb128> jgdx, I can upload to zesty if that makes you feel better..
<jgdx> seb128, have what in the overlay?
<seb128> jgdx, the patched version of gnome-desktop
<jgdx> seb128, oh, I didn't know there was one
<seb128> jgdx, one what? overlay?
<jgdx> seb128, a patched version
<seb128> jgdx, no, I was assuming you made a custom upload to the overlay, unsure why you would block on Ubuntu for that?
<brunch875> Does anyone have any ideas as to get IP over USB without enabling rndis or simply make the computer use its own connection as gateway?
<brunch875> so that I can ssh to phone without eating my data plan
<greyback> brunch875: isn't "adb" enough?
<brunch875> not installed here, no sudo access either
<brunch875> also, my intention is to play around with SSH so it has to be SSH
<greyback> brunch875: I don't know how to do what you want, but if you downloaded the right package from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools you can get the "adb" binary with "dpkg-deb -x package.deb"
<greyback> adb lets you easily do port forwarding to the device, which you can tunnel ssh over
<brunch875> greyback: that is really relevant information anyway, thank you! :)
<dobey> brunch875: you need adb
<dobey> brunch875: enable developer mode and run "phablet-shell" on Ubuntu, and that is ssh over usb
<dobey> just install phablet-tools on Ubuntu
<brunch875> this is a public computer though, so no sudo
<dobey> brunch875: but not sure what you mean about "get IP" exactly. do you want to use the phone as a tethering device, or just ssh to the phone?
<brunch875> just ssh to it
<dobey> brunch875: you don't need sudo
<brunch875> to keep on debugging my yesterday's issues with ssh -Y
<dobey> why do you think you need sudo?
<brunch875> to install phablet-tools + dependencies, no?
<dobey> not exactly; you can download them and unpack in a private dir to run from
<dobey> i mean, yeah, you need sudo to install them into the system root; but you don't need sudo to use them i'm pretty sure, unless the machine you're on is locked down hard and you can't open the device as your user
<brunch875> oh nice
<brunch875> I assumed I'd need to get a whole framework of dependencies to get those tools to work
<dobey> no adb doesn't really have any dependencies i don't think
<dobey> and phablet-shell is just a script which runs adb to enable ssh forwarding over usb on the phone, and then connects to the phone over ssh over usb
<brunch875> let's hope it lets me pass parameters to ssh
<Acou_Bass> hi folks, is there anyway to troubleshoot battery life problems?
<Acou_Bass> my nexus 4 with ota-13 used to get two days of battery life fairly easily (im a fairly light user) since the ota-14 update my phone isnt lasting one day evenwith zero usage aside from being in my pocket all day
<Acou_Bass> XD
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-15
<radek_> hi, I've been trying to install ubuntu-touch on OnePlus One and I wondered if I'd really appreciate some help
<radek_> I've tried to install it from mac, both from mac os x and from an ubuntu on a virtual box
<radek_> at the moment I've got some issues with pushing files to .cashe
<radek_> the last error i get is: Cannot push /Users/radoslaw/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/stable/bacon/version-16.tar.xz to device
<radek_> I've been following instructions from there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install/OSX and here https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<radek_> I'd also like to try installing it according to the "No setup method" but I don't know how to do the last step - 'Manually flashing your device with adb and fastboot '
<radek_> it also appears that problems with authentication while pushing seem to occur when the phone goes from fastboot state to normal booting on it's own
<siljaer> hello to everyone
<siljaer> I have a question: is the phablet-6.x branch usable?
<zihao> hello
<zihao> anyone?
<brunch875> dobey: I gotta thank you, I managed to get firefox running from phone through ssh from that chroot
<brunch875> wouldn't have been possible without your advice!
<brunch875> the performance is much better than the rpi too
<brunch875> although I get massive network lags; using wifi to ssh and also browse the internet is too much for it :p
<Torosa> Hi
<UBportOnePlusThr> Is Anyone active?
<pareidolia> Is it possible to set a scaling factor for X apps? I get tiny tiny fonts
<pareidolia> Is it possible to view photos by folder? They're all organised this way, I can't be arsed to add ad hoc albums
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-16
<brunch875> Hello! I know the e4.5 doesn't support miracast because the drivers make it unsuitable for it
<brunch875> but is there a way to manually enable it anyway?
<Horevicht> someone plz help me
<Horevicht> i want flash ubuntu touch @ my p3110 samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0
<Horevicht> but its quite hard
<Horevicht> someone?
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, i think i see an ethernet icon in the i-network
<jgdx> pete-woods, but not seeing any ethernet related things in Connectivity. Is that planned?
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah. That's still todo
<Horevicht> someone here
<Horevicht> ned help
<jamesstanley> why do you need an account to download apps from the ubuntu touch store, when you don't need an account to install apps from apt on desktop ubuntu?
<pmcgowan> jamesstanley, fwiw here is the original summary https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Decisions/AuthenticatedDownloads
<jamesstanley> thank you
<jamesstanley> rationale sounds dubious though - at least it could be optional
<lauri> Hi, how can I switch my Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu edition to a later (eg OTA-14) version?
<lauri> Do I need complete reflash or I can do it within running system?
<dobey> just go to system settings and then updates and install the update
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-17
<jagered> sup
<jagered> tried the installer... failed, guessing lubuntu was the reason?
<jagered> got device unlocked no prob...
<rhalff> how hard would it be to update something like this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/orig-development/discontinued-ubuntu-touch-13-10-builds-t2315397
<rhalff> I have a samsung s3 and would like to try and install ubuntu on it.
<dankton96> hello!
<dankton96> someone is there?
<dankton96> i need help to install ubuntu touch zesty on my galaxy tab 2, there are only links for .tar.gz downloads and twrp recognize only .zip and .img
<dankton96> somone know how to solve it?
<irco> dankton96, untar the archive and zip it, then you have a zip
<matv1> gd evening all
<matv1> I am sure I am not the only one that has got a non functioning right edge in latest proposed
<matv1> can any one confirm?
<matv1> any one at all using a N4 ?
<matv1> on rc-proposed
<mimecar> no, M10 on RC
<mimecar> and it works ok
<matv1> mimecar thanks. sorry I knew its working on the M10 should have said so
<matv1> I do remember someone saying that his left edge stopped working just the other day.
<matv1> ets find that
<matv1> lets*
<matv1> ah
<matv1> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg23031.html
<matv1> still thats the opposite edge from me
<matv1> some instability in Unity 8 ?
<mimecar> it looks a regresion
<matv1> nah i found it. at least my issue
<matv1> unfortunately a hardware issue
<matv1> my digitizer is fried
<matv1> rip another N4 you served me well
<mimecar> that's bad
<matv1> yeah well it was bound to happen one of these days
<matv1> question is
<matv1> now what
<matv1> another N4 is not an option anymore. Canonical is on the verge of distcontinuing development on them
<matv1> But there is no way I am going back to an android phone
<mimecar> https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile/devices
<mimecar> all ubuntu phone are sold out
<matv1> i didnt spend the last 3 years pioneering this to end up back on android
<matv1> right although 'sold out' is rather a euphamism by now
<mimecar> have you checked meizu?
<matv1> thats like saying the model T ford is sold out :)
<matv1> yes i am considering the meizu pro 5 but the manuals for flashing it to ubuntu are both out of date and error ridden
<matv1> seems like it is possible but it wont get you ota's for starters
<matv1> mhmm i guess i will have to chance it.
<mimecar> or you can wait for new devices
<matv1> yes that was my strategy up untill tonight :(
<mimecar> then, your last option is a BT mouse
<matv1> mimecar haha i like your inventiveness
<mimecar> it's the cheapest option :p
<matv1> yes but wouldnt be a great advertisement for UT. me going around with a mouse to be able to operate my phone
<mimecar> you can use Ubuntu Touch without touching the screen
<mimecar> there's not easy option for your phone
<matv1> mimecar true
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-18
<kfiatan> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 using Magic-Device-Tool. It is so slow- opening any app takes 3-5 sec. Anyway, I have one important question- how to set my number (phone number) to be seen on a phone of a person I call to? Where is the setting of show my ID/hide my ID?
<kfiatan> Now when I call someone, my number show up as private
<kfiatan> restricted
<kfiatan> anyone may help?
<kfiatan> does anybody of You use Ubuntu Touch?
<kfiatan> I can not fing in Settings an option to set my number to be seen/hide when I make outgoing call
<mimecar> I haven't a Nexus 4
<kfiatan> people i call to instead of see my phone number see "private number" message
<kfiatan> I think it doesn't matter
<mimecar> on other devices phonne send public number on calls
<kfiatan> what phone You have
<mimecar> E4.5 and E5
<mimecar> both devices show  the number when you call other
<kfiatan> where can I find this setting
<kfiatan> ?
<mimecar> I use OTA-14 on stable channel
<kfiatan> me the same
<kfiatan> I open settings
<kfiatan> and where to find this setting for outgoing calls?
<kfiatan> show/hide my number?
<mimecar>  there is not option for show / hyde number
<kfiatan> there is no option likr this
<kfiatan> so I can't set this
<mimecar> have you checked that configuration with your phone operator on other device?
<kfiatan> ?
<mimecar> some SIMs have that configuration
<kfiatan> on any moobile os
<mimecar> set by operator
<kfiatan> You have this option
<kfiatan> on any device with any OS I can set to show or hide my number
<kfiatan> it is not only a matter of my operator
<kfiatan> who allow this to be set by me
<kfiatan> for example ehen I put my sim to firefox OS mobile
<kfiatan> I can set show my number
<mimecar> have you checked options of phone app?
<kfiatan> and my number is seen by receiver
<kfiatan> when I set hide my number
<kfiatan> my number is displayed as private
<kfiatan> here i can not set this
<kfiatan> which one do you mean?
<kfiatan> which app
<kfiatan> the green/white icon?
<kfiatan> with the phone handset on it?
<mimecar> icon with phone
<kfiatan> there is no option to set show/hide number
<kfiatan> or I am blind...
<kfiatan> i tap the icon
<kfiatan> than show up
<kfiatan> a field to enter the number
<kfiatan> below are digits
<mimecar> on the operator settings, have you any option related  with phone number?
<kfiatan> in right up corner
<kfiatan> settings
<kfiatan> i tap it
<kfiatan> from the top of the screen
<kfiatan> the 3rd option from the top yes?
<kfiatan> operator services?
<kfiatan> it is inactive i see now
<kfiatan> I can not change anything
<kfiatan> it's weird
<kfiatan> I can set this on any other OS
<kfiatan> here I cant
<kfiatan> it is a bug or so?
<kfiatan> so this is the place I should be able to set it yes?
<kfiatan> but for some reason I can't
<kfiatan> ok, thanks mimecar for a help
<mimecar> then, you can add a report on launchpad
<mimecar> on my device works ok without configuration
<mimecar> but it's true you can't configure that option
<kfiatan> so for You this option is also inactive but for You it works as default that the number is shown
<kfiatan> ?
<mimecar> yes, it works for me without configuration
<kfiatan> it should be available
<kfiatan> if You'd like to set is as private You couldn't do it then
<kfiatan> right?
<kfiatan> it's a bug, I'll try to post it on launchpad
